# knitting tea party friday 30 june '17



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sorry - i didn't know i was supposed to do this. i will do better next week. --- sam


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Summary of 23rd June, 2017 by Gwen

The summary and following lists are a summary of last week's Tea Party and are of more value to the regulars here unable to keep up with all the chatter than to newbies - who are very welcome to join us at any time just by speaking up and making yourself known. All the pages etc refer back to last week's Tea Party http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-478160-1.html

*Margaret* (Darowil) was admitted to hospital for rehydration and given pain meds via a drip (early Fri. a.m.) Update on pg4 she is scheduled for MRI Monday, Endoscopy and colonoscopy on Wed so will be in hospital at least until tests are done. Update: Nothing found; illness could be results from a virus and Margaret is home now continuing to recover.

*Tami* home from RV rally and steps on their RV now repaired. Must have done a lot of chatting as she has very little voice but as she said could be allergies.

*Sonya* put her plumbing skills to work and fixed both her sink faucet and her toilet; son passed his exams and got a better job. Also sold a lot of her baby outfits.

*Sorlenna's* Bub had final shot in his eye; goes back 7/18 to se if they worked.

Extreme Weather; Terrible fires in Utah and New Mexico, and then in Canada there is flooding.

*Gwen's* DD arrived in Oxford; computer broken but thanks to UK friends on KTP it is now repaired and working.

*Bonnie* has been painting her house.

*Heather* (Busyworkerbee) has now received her license so moving closer to getting a job.

*Julie* (Lurker) is getting everything sorted before her surgery on the 30th. Construction on the granny flats near her has started also. *Fan* is hoping to visit Julie in hospital tomorrow and will report back to us. *Update* - Fan spoke with Julie and she is through her op with no adverse side effects.

General chatter: Lots of discussion of roaches, wasps, and other creepy, crawly things. Also talk of geneology in which *Flyty1n* shared sites to help with searches.

Photos
1 - *Swedenme* - Beck hole
3 - *Kehinkle* - Funny
4 - *Poledra* - Geology socks
5 - *Swedenme* - Mallyan spout 
8 - *Gwen* - Sydney & his tennis ball
12 - *Fan* - Harley Quinn 
18 - *Swedenme* - Baby romper suit and shoes
18 - *Kate* - Congratulations card for Busyworkerbee
24 - *Dreamweaver* - Kittens
25 - *Sassafras* - Bathroom
24 - *Fan* - Mermaid cross stitch
25 - *Poledra* - Geology sock
26 - *Swedenme* - Brook with a message!
33 - *Sorlenna* - Quilt blocks / House Quilt / Hot pads / Vest
34 - *Bonnie* - Bagpipes / Stewart stone
47 - *Kate* - DH & Luke in kilts
62 - *Kate* - Birthday card for Kehinkle
70 - *Tami* - Sock
70 - *Sassafras* - Bath torn apart/Glass accent tile
71 - *Rookie* - Frog pond!
82 - *Kiwifrau* - Canada Day table and cake
87 - *Rookie* - Doll's panties
88 - *Bonnie* - Lovies
90 - *Rookie* - Doll's hat and skirt
91 - *Swedenme* - Onesie
96 - *Kiwifrau* - DIY woollen wall hanging (link)
97 - *Kate* - DS's 5 seconds of fame!

CRAFTS
10 - *Poledra* - Geology socks pattern (link)
13 - *Sugarsugar* - How to do double K increase (link)j
14 - *Bonnie* - Crochet baby dress and hat (link)
14 - *Sugarsugar* - Toys and blanket (link)
33 - *Rookie* - Tiny ribbon baby dress (link)
52 - *Poledra * - Drops Pattern 178-22 (Knitted socks)
57 - *Rookie* - One row buttonhole (link)
69 - *Rookie* - American Doll clothes K patterns (links)
84 - *Bonnie * - Pandamonium hat (link)
96 - *Bonnie* - Little lovies pattern (link)
99 - *Rookie* - American Doll swimsuit pattern

OTHERS
8 - *Flyty1n* - How to kill ants with alcohol (link)
32 - *Sam* - Cockroaches (link)
46 - *Flyty1n* - Blue ribbon flies / familysearch.org (links)
51 - *Tami* - Findagrave.com (link)
75 - *Bonnie* - Thermacell mosquito repellent (link)
90 - *Rookie* - Accounts of the murder of Henry Nurre (link)
92 - *Rookie* - Teatime Dictionary


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Hi Sam, and ladies I'll start off by informing you all, I just spoke to Julie, she's come through surgery without any adverse side effects, thank you all for your good wishes and prayers yay!! ???? I got off the phone and burst into tears, such a big softy!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Sorry Sam, there's been some sort of mix up over the start this week, but no problem we're off! Thanks to Gwen for covering the summary for Margaret this week and pleased to hear that Julie is through her op and feeling ok.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Hello Sam and ladies 
You don't need to do better Sam it's just great to see you back . And good news about Julie too


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Julie isn't back to the ward as yet, but hopes to have her laptop brought in for her to use, so she can tell you all her progress. She was sitting up in bed with a nice cuppa when I called, and so very thankful it's finally done. Let the healing begin!!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

No worries, Sam, we'll all be here and glad of it. 

Sending healing thoughts at full power Julie's way--also for Margaret and Denise and anyone else who needs them.

And with that, I'm marking a spot and will be back later.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Happy New tea party week, everyone. Such good news from Fan re Julie to start our new week. Sam it's great to have you back at the head of the table. And many thanks for the summaries and the "index" to last week's photos, recipes, etc.

A beautiful summer day here in Minneapolis. I did some laundry this am and replaced my winter bedding with a light summer quilt--looks so inviting! Was invited for lunch a walk away to the house of a house mother friend. We sat outside and enjoyed the day. No complaints here; life is good!


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Hi all. Well phone battery died completely and budget blown to get another from pawn dealer, cheapest I could find. 

Good to see Sam back. Good news about Julie's op. 

Stay well all and I will be back later


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Fan said:


> Julie isn't back to the ward as yet, but hopes to have her laptop brought in for her to use, so she can tell you all her progress. She was sitting up in bed with a nice cuppa when I called, and so very thankful it's finally done. Let the healing begin!!


Thank you so much for this good news.. Prayers for healing continue for Darowil, Sam, Julie and all others. Glad for this new week and another KAP. Does anyone use two circular needles instead of DPNs when doing socks, knockers, etc ? I am going to try that, being a klutz with DPNs, and would welcome any and all advice.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sam, good to have you back!
Gwen and Kate, thank you for summaries. 
I hid out today, good thing, they were using jack hammer! Feel ever so much better.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Thank you so much for this good news.. Prayers for healing continue for Darowil, Sam, Julie and all others. Glad for this new week and another KAP. Does anyone use two circular needles instead of DPNs when doing socks, knockers, etc ? I am going to try that, being a klutz with DPNs, and would welcome any and all advice.


I do. I'll pull some ideas for you tomorrow.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Sam, good to have you back!
> Gwen and Kate, thank you for summaries.
> I hid out today, good thing, they were using jack hammer! Feel ever so much better.


Glad you weren't there for that.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Thank you Sam and ladies. Great news about Julie. I'm really happy to hear it.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

glad you weren;t there also. i would be doing the same thing until they are finished. --- sam



sassafras123 said:


> Sam, good to have you back!
> Gwen and Kate, thank you for summaries.
> I hid out today, good thing, they were using jack hammer! Feel ever so much better.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Marking my spot!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Jeanette and Sam, me too!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Great news!!! I knew she would do well. Let the healing now begin! Sending you much love and prayers Julie!


Fan said:


> Hi Sam, and ladies I'll start off by informing you all, I just spoke to Julie, she's come through surgery without any adverse side effects, thank you all for your good wishes and prayers yay!! ???? I got off the phone and burst into tears, such a big softy!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Fan thank you so much for keep us up to date on Julie. It is so greatly appreciated.


Fan said:


> Julie isn't back to the ward as yet, but hopes to have her laptop brought in for her to use, so she can tell you all her progress. She was sitting up in bed with a nice cuppa when I called, and so very thankful it's finally done. Let the healing begin!!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Amen! So glad to see Sam back starting us off. Nothing wrong with others doing so BUT Sam is "our Sam" and does it best!


machriste said:


> Happy New tea party week, everyone. Such good news from Fan re Julie to start our new week. Sam it's great to have you back at the head of the table. And many thanks for the summaries and the "index" to last week's photos, recipes, etc.
> 
> A beautiful summer day here in Minneapolis. I did some laundry this am and replaced my winter bedding with a light summer quilt--looks so inviting! Was invited for lunch a walk away to the house of a house mother friend. We sat outside and enjoyed the day. No complaints here; life is good!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I plan on trying the circulars; just got an update from Craftsy that had more detailed instructions for the knockers. In case you don't have it I'm going to send it to you in a PM so look for it.



flyty1n said:


> Thank you so much for this good news.. Prayers for healing continue for Darowil, Sam, Julie and all others. Glad for this new week and another KAP. Does anyone use two circular needles instead of DPNs when doing socks, knockers, etc ? I am going to try that, being a klutz with DPNs, and would welcome any and all advice.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Please send to me also Rookie! Thanks in advance.


RookieRetiree said:


> I do. I'll pull some ideas for you tomorrow.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Fan, thank you update on Julie. Good news.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> Hi Sam, and ladies I'll start off by informing you all, I just spoke to Julie, she's come through surgery without any adverse side effects, thank you all for your good wishes and prayers yay!! ???? I got off the phone and burst into tears, such a big softy!


I don't blame you for bursting into tears. We've all been worried about Julie and it's a relief to know that everything went well. Tears are happy ones. Thanks for letting us know.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

You're all most welcome re Julie, she means so much to everyone and am very happy to let you know how she's faring.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Sam, really didn't expect you to open this week but nice to see you back. The ladies have been great and I think you should let them continue until you're back to your normal self. Please just take care.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sam and ladies, thank you so much for another great week, Sam, you did just fine starting us off, just having you here is enough for us. 
Lovely to hear that Julie is doing well and now on the road to recovery. 
I've just been knitting away on my sock, need to be finished with it in 31/2 hours, I just started the heel flap, so wish me luck. lol
So, off to read and knit some more.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Julie isn't back to the ward as yet, but hopes to have her laptop brought in for her to use, so she can tell you all her progress. She was sitting up in bed with a nice cuppa when I called, and so very thankful it's finally done. Let the healing begin!!


AMEN!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all. Well phone battery died completely and budget blown to get another from pawn dealer, cheapest I could find.
> 
> Good to see Sam back. Good news about Julie's op.
> 
> Stay well all and I will be back later


So sorry you had to blow the budget for a phone, but hopefully now that you have the license your finances will improve a bit to make things a tad easier for you, keeping my fingers crossed anyway.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Sam, good to have you back!
> Gwen and Kate, thank you for summaries.
> I hid out today, good thing, they were using jack hammer! Feel ever so much better.


I'm so glad you are feeling better, Sangha is definitely the best place for you to be when jackhammers are in action I think. Not that Sangha is ever a bad thing.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> I don't blame you for bursting into tears. We've all been worried about Julie and it's a relief to know that everything went well. Tears are happy ones. Thanks for letting us know.


 :sm24:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Thank you so much for this good news.. Prayers for healing continue for Darowil, Sam, Julie and all others. Glad for this new week and another KAP. Does anyone use two circular needles instead of DPNs when doing socks, knockers, etc ? I am going to try that, being a klutz with DPNs, and would welcome any and all advice.


I don't like 2 circulars. But I have taught 2 socks on 2 circulars in a workshop here on KP. So will be some hints there on 2 circular knitting. Its easy enough if you use two different looking needles to avoid using the wrong one. But hated 2 at a time as I felt like I was making no progress. One finished sock is much more encouraging than 2 half done socks! And as I have no worried with magic loop why use 2 needles to so the same thing?
As with the workshop I usually refer people to access it through the KP link under my posts.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

I had an incident yesterday afternoon. Got a call from our neighbours sister asking if I'd seen her 2 brain impaired brothers, as their caregiver arrived to find house locked an no sign of the brothers. I went next door and spoke with caregiver, thinking they might have been with a friend. Called the friend and his wife said he was indeed out with them and had left his cellphone behind, so couldn't contact. So caregiver left, and 1/2 an hour later the friend and brothers arrived. Turns out one of the brothers told him the caregiver wasn't coming she was sick. It was quite worrying in case they had gone missing and police would be called.
Their friend was really upset as he was given wrong info. Now he knows these 2 cannot give accurate info to people. We can laugh about it now, but it could have been very bad outcome.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Sam, good to have you back!
> Gwen and Kate, thank you for summaries.
> I hid out today, good thing, they were using jack hammer! Feel ever so much better.


Very wise- knowing why it is so hard for you helps deal with it as well I'm sure. And knowing why you need to escape. But it is a tough sound to be surrounded by even without it triggering bad feelings.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gwen thanks very much for filling in for me this week. And Tami I think you are filling in for me this week is that right? I got a bit confused during the week- and sounds like I wasn't the only one either!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> I had an incident yesterday afternoon. Got a call from our neighbours sister asking if I'd seen her 2 brain impaired brothers, as their caregiver arrived to find house locked an no sign of the brothers. I went next door and spoke with caregiver, thinking they might have been with a friend. Called the friend and his wife said he was indeed out with them and had left his cellphone behind, so couldn't contact. So caregiver left, and 1/2 an hour later the friend and brothers arrived. Turns out one of the brothers told him the caregiver wasn't coming she was sick. It was quite worrying in case they had gone missing and police would be called.
> Their friend was really upset as he was given wrong info. Now he knows these 2 cannot give accurate info to people. We can laugh about it now, but it could have been very bad outcome.


I'm sure that was a terrifying little while, I'm glad that they were safe with a friend.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Margaret, thank you. Praying for your recovery.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I'm sure that was a terrifying little while, I'm glad that they were safe with a friend.


Thank you, their sister knows that I keep a watch for them when they're alone, but didn't see the car come yesterday unfortunately was busy elsewhere. She lives up in the city 30kms away so I let her know if there's a problem.
They're pretty good by themselves with caregiver coming each day for housework, cooking etc. They're like 2 boys in men's bodies, Scott 50 Greg 59. Their sister is 48 and has responsibility for her own family plus these two. Their mother died 18 months ago, and we were good friends, I miss her very much.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Fan, I applaud your compassion and ability to be a friend.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Fan, I applaud your compassion and ability to be a friend.


Thank you, I'm blushing! ????


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

darowil said:


> I don't like 2 circulars. But I have taught 2 socks on 2 circulars in a workshop here on KP. So will be some hints there on 2 circular knitting. Its easy enough if you use two different looking needles to avoid using the wrong one. But hated 2 at a time as I felt like I was making no progress. One finished sock is much more encouraging than 2 half done socks! And as I have no worried with magic loop why use 2 needles to so the same thing?
> As with the workshop I usually refer people to access it through the KP link under my posts.


Thanks so much. Gwenniepooh also sent info. I am trying to renew my knitting skills. Shall go to the KP link, Darowil.
I have the best LYS in the world. Went there to get some short Karbonz needles to work on the knocker, got the needles and cords and headed home. Was offered a bag but said, "no, I'll just put these in my purse" which I did. Get home, phone rings, Ted from Heindselmann's, I left the needles on the counter, just picked up the cords. Laura, one of his staff, was coming by the house to deliver the needles, which she just did. She lives way below me in town. I call that above and beyond the call of duty service. It is an awesome shop. Lots of yarn, needlepoint, crochet stuff, embroidery stuff, tatting shop with help anytime you need it. I am most fortunate.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Thank you, their sister knows that I keep a watch for them when they're alone, but didn't see the car come yesterday unfortunately was busy elsewhere. She lives up in the city 30kms away so I let her know if there's a problem.
> They're pretty good by themselves with caregiver coming each day for housework, cooking etc. They're like 2 boys in men's bodies, Scott 50 Greg 59. Their sister is 48 and has responsibility for her own family plus these two. Their mother died 18 months ago, and we were good friends, I miss her very much.


It's really wonderful that she has good family friends and help that can help her keep an eye on them, it has to be very worrying to try to take care of her own family and then take care of them also, definitely a labour of love.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Thanks so much. Gwenniepooh also sent info. I am trying to renew my knitting skills. Shall go to the KP link, Darowil.
> I have the best LYS in the world. Went there to get some short Karbonz needles to work on the knocker, got the needles and cords and headed home. Was offered a bag but said, "no, I'll just put these in my purse" which I did. Get home, phone rings, Ted from Heindselmann's, I left the needles on the counter, just picked up the cords. Laura, one of his staff, was coming by the house to deliver the needles, which she just did. She lives way below me in town. I call that above and beyond the call of duty service. It is an awesome shop. Lots of yarn, needlepoint, crochet stuff, embroidery stuff, tatting shop with help anytime you need it. I am most fortunate.


That is lovely service, and I agree, way beyond the call, but lovely that she was willing to bring them to you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

I've finished season one of the Ms. Fisher Murder Mysteries so I'm on season two and thoroughly enjoying them, she is indeed a bit of a, well, a lot of a wild one, and a bit risque, but I love the character. I really hope that they are able to do the 3 movie trilogy, or a season 4, season 4 is probably not going to happen though as she's moved to England with her hubby and has acting parts there in Game of Thrones and the White Witch. Ah well, I'll keep my fingers crossed, the whole cast is perfectly chosen, gotta love chief inspector Jack Roberts.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I've finished season one of the Ms. Fisher Murder Mysteries so I'm on season two and thoroughly enjoying them, she is indeed a bit of a, well, a lot of a wild one, and a bit risque, but I love the character. I really hope that they are able to do the 3 movie trilogy, or a season 4, season 4 is probably not going to happen though as she's moved to England with her hubby and has acting parts there in Game of Thrones and the White Witch. Ah well, I'll keep my fingers crossed, the whole cast is perfectly chosen, gotta love chief inspector Jack Roberts.


Thanks to Sam, I was able to get some of the books. Wonderful fun read, made all the better because I'd seen the PBS series on TV.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Thanks to Sam, I was able to get some of the books. Wonderful fun read, made all the better because I'd seen the PBS series on TV.


That's great! I need to see if the library has any of them. I'll have to check out PBS too.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I've finished season one of the Ms. Fisher Murder Mysteries so I'm on season two and thoroughly enjoying them, she is indeed a bit of a, well, a lot of a wild one, and a bit risque, but I love the character. I really hope that they are able to do the 3 movie trilogy, or a season 4, season 4 is probably not going to happen though as she's moved to England with her hubby and has acting parts there in Game of Thrones and the White Witch. Ah well, I'll keep my fingers crossed, the whole cast is perfectly chosen, gotta love chief inspector Jack Roberts.


Love that show, the Art Deco era was fantastic. She's such a wicked flirt with Jack.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Love that show, the Art Deco era was fantastic. She's such a wicked flirt with Jack.


And Jack is loving it, once he got over the shock of it all. lol


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Fan said:


> I had an incident yesterday afternoon. Got a call from our neighbours sister asking if I'd seen her 2 brain impaired brothers, as their caregiver arrived to find house locked an no sign of the brothers. I went next door and spoke with caregiver, thinking they might have been with a friend. Called the friend and his wife said he was indeed out with them and had left his cellphone behind, so couldn't contact. So caregiver left, and 1/2 an hour later the friend and brothers arrived. Turns out one of the brothers told him the caregiver wasn't coming she was sick. It was quite worrying in case they had gone missing and police would be called.
> Their friend was really upset as he was given wrong info. Now he knows these 2 cannot give accurate info to people. We can laugh about it now, but it could have been very bad outcome.


So thankful that the brothers were ok. I can only imagine how worried your neighbor was. I'm glad you were there for her. I know she really appreciated your support.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That is lovely service, and I agree, way beyond the call, but lovely that she was willing to bring them to you.


Agree.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Fan said:


> Hi Sam, and ladies I'll start off by informing you all, I just spoke to Julie, she's come through surgery without any adverse side effects, thank you all for your good wishes and prayers yay!! ???? I got off the phone and burst into tears, such a big softy!


Thank you so much Fan for letting us know. I am so glad the surgery went well. I would have burst into tears too, nearly in tears just reading your post. If you see her give her a hug from me please. :sm11: :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Just marking my spot. Thanks ladies for starting us off this week. 

Well it sure did get down to only 1c degree last night, it was soooo cold early this morning. It has turned into a lovely sunny day though. I have just been outside picking lemons off my tree. I wish you could all pop in and get some! I picked more than 50 today and there are still heaps on there. Now back to catch up from where I was up to on here.....


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all. Well phone battery died completely and budget blown to get another from pawn dealer, cheapest I could find.
> 
> Good to see Sam back. Good news about Julie's op.
> 
> Stay well all and I will be back later


Sorry to hear about your phone, what a pain! Hope you are getting some shifts at work now.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Fan said:


> I had an incident yesterday afternoon. Got a call from our neighbours sister asking if I'd seen her 2 brain impaired brothers, as their caregiver arrived to find house locked an no sign of the brothers. I went next door and spoke with caregiver, thinking they might have been with a friend. Called the friend and his wife said he was indeed out with them and had left his cellphone behind, so couldn't contact. So caregiver left, and 1/2 an hour later the friend and brothers arrived. Turns out one of the brothers told him the caregiver wasn't coming she was sick. It was quite worrying in case they had gone missing and police would be called.
> Their friend was really upset as he was given wrong info. Now he knows these 2 cannot give accurate info to people. We can laugh about it now, but it could have been very bad outcome.


Oh golly, yes that could have been a bad outome. Glad they are fine but upsetting for others not knowing what was happening....


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh golly, yes that could have been a bad outome. Glad they are fine but upsetting for others not knowing what was happening....


They can be a handful at times. I recall one day, Greg standing at the fence looking worried and telling me his mum was dead! Eek I ran over there expecting the worst and there she was, very much alive! She had been in the toilet, and he was worried as she'd been in there awhile. So we had a good scare that day, and realised he can't be trusted to give correct information lol! Just like a wee boy telling porkies!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That is an incredible LYS! We are down to one very small one now and even though nice I don't go there much at all. Wish I had the $$ and knowledge to open an LYS on my side of town. If wishes were horses then beggars would ride....LOL. Even the LYS near where Marianne lives has recently closed down too.


flyty1n said:


> Thanks so much. Gwenniepooh also sent info. I am trying to renew my knitting skills. Shall go to the KP link, Darowil.
> I have the best LYS in the world. Went there to get some short Karbonz needles to work on the knocker, got the needles and cords and headed home. Was offered a bag but said, "no, I'll just put these in my purse" which I did. Get home, phone rings, Ted from Heindselmann's, I left the needles on the counter, just picked up the cords. Laura, one of his staff, was coming by the house to deliver the needles, which she just did. She lives way below me in town. I call that above and beyond the call of duty service. It is an awesome shop. Lots of yarn, needlepoint, crochet stuff, embroidery stuff, tatting shop with help anytime you need it. I am most fortunate.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Our *Tim* has had his surgery and is now home to recover as he begins to feel up to it.

No limitations on physical activity, diet, etc. for him. For some unknown reason, this young man with severe respiratory reactions to morphine was prescribed dilaudin for pain which provoked vomiting every time he was dosed. Then valium was ordered for pain and he tweaked, as they say around here for being high, all night long. Iced drinks were offered frequently, which caused violent hiccuping to the point of lifting his trunk off the bed. There were several other events which prevented proper rest for him, *BUT* he resumed his usual response to attractive females rather quickly after consuming a breakfast of pancakes, sausage links, and scrambled eggs this morning.

That meal was followed by pizza in a few hours and he began to call for the young nurse assigned to him frequently to help him do this or that or something else that he was quite capable of doing on his own. If Susan hadn't been so tired and then annoyed by his calling for the nurses, she would have found it amusing to watch his performances. Tim even asked the resident on duty to show his mother how to transition him from the bed to the wheelchair because he couldn't do it alone. Susan had the young doctor observe him exiting the chair to the front seat of her car, out of Tim's line of sight, rather proficiently by himself. This being the same young man who couldn't get his tee-shirt on by himself; he needed Emily's help to get it over his head and down . LOLOL

There were several other amusing incidents Susan described before she got too sleepy to talk sense. We laughed a lot, after the fact, over the 48 hours or so he spent in hospital. He has yet to complain of pain anywhere. There are 4 incisions on each femoral area, including the site to detach the segments of the femur and the one for the epidural. Not much for 4 1/2 hours of surgery with 2 active surgeons working on him. They even lengthened the attaching tendon to his great toe which was drawing that digit back and under the second toe while he was on the table.

Tomorrow is his standing ''date'' with mom for pizza--even if she orders it in! Susan has begun to detest pizza.

So glad that Julie and Margaret are beginning to move past their painful/worrisome health situations. Take care, all of you. You too, Sam. You are all so important to us.

Back to Elm again tomorrow so I'd best get off here and into bed. Good night and sweet dreams.

Ohio Joy


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

So glad for the Tim update. Hoping he, too, will heal quickly.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

So glad to hear that Julie's surgery went well. I have thought about her today. I would like to say a special thank you to Sam and friends for getting this week started. I am tired after driving for 12 hours today. A glass of wine and being up past my bedtime might contribute to that feeling.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Enjoyed reading of Tim's antics concerning the attractive nurses. Even more happy to hear that he made it through the surgery in spite of some adverse reactions to some of the drugs. Glad he is now hope and can begin the long road to healing.
I imagine that Susan is getting tired of pizza.

Hope you can take it a little easy at Elm. You are their rock for sure.



jheiens said:


> Our *Tim* has had his surgery and is now home to recover as he begins to feel up to it.
> 
> No limitations on physical activity, diet, etc. for him. For some unknown reason, this young man with severe respiratory reactions to morphine was prescribed dilaudin for pain which provoked vomiting every time he was dosed. Then valium was ordered for pain and he tweaked, as they say around here for being high, all night long. Iced drinks were offered frequently, which caused violent hiccuping to the point of lifting his trunk off the bed. There were several other events which prevented proper rest for him, *BUT* he resumed his usual response to attractive females rather quickly after consuming a breakfast of pancakes, sausage links, and scrambled eggs this morning.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

What a beautiful sunset you captured. I hope you have a wonderful week with family. Sleep well Mary.


pacer said:


> So glad to hear that Julie's surgery went well. I have thought about her today. I would like to say a special thank you to Sam and friends for getting this week started. I am tired after driving for 12 hours today. A glass of wine and being up past my bedtime might contribute to that feeling.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Loved story about Tim. Glad he is doing well.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm headed to bed myself as it is nearing midnight. Special prayers for all in recovery. {{{{{HUGS}}}}} to this very special family. TTYL


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Fan said:


> They can be a handful at times. I recall one day, Greg standing at the fence looking worried and telling me his mum was dead! Eek I ran over there expecting the worst and there she was, very much alive! She had been in the toilet, and he was worried as she'd been in there awhile. So we had a good scare that day, and realised he can't be trusted to give correct information lol! Just like a wee boy telling porkies!


 :sm06: Oh golly! Yes I see what you mean!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> Hi Sam, and ladies I'll start off by informing you all, I just spoke to Julie, she's come through surgery without any adverse side effects, thank you all for your good wishes and prayers yay!! ???? I got off the phone and burst into tears, such a big softy!


That's great news, thanks for letting us know


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sam. Thanks for starting the new tea party, I'm glad you were feeling well enough to do it.
Gwen & Kate, thanks for the summaries 
Fan, you are a good friend to keep an eye on the neighbors, it must be quite a worry for their sister.
Joyce, it sounds like your LYS goes above & beyond 
Ohio Joy, I'm glad Tim is through his surgery & hope the healing goes well
Well, I need to get some sleep, we had a great time at my sisters BBQ for her sons grad, lots of visiting & great food.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Fan said:


> I had an incident yesterday afternoon. Got a call from our neighbours sister asking if I'd seen her 2 brain impaired brothers, as their caregiver arrived to find house locked an no sign of the brothers. I went next door and spoke with caregiver, thinking they might have been with a friend. Called the friend and his wife said he was indeed out with them and had left his cellphone behind, so couldn't contact. So caregiver left, and 1/2 an hour later the friend and brothers arrived. Turns out one of the brothers told him the caregiver wasn't coming she was sick. It was quite worrying in case they had gone missing and police would be called.
> Their friend was really upset as he was given wrong info. Now he knows these 2 cannot give accurate info to people. We can laugh about it now, but it could have been very bad outcome.


For sure! Don't know what to suggest but there needs to be a checks and balances put in place... like a verifying call to sister if the boys say caretaker isn't coming... or some kind of phone tree to locate them if they wander.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Thanks so much. Gwenniepooh also sent info. I am trying to renew my knitting skills. Shall go to the KP link, Darowil.
> I have the best LYS in the world. Went there to get some short Karbonz needles to work on the knocker, got the needles and cords and headed home. Was offered a bag but said, "no, I'll just put these in my purse" which I did. Get home, phone rings, Ted from Heindselmann's, I left the needles on the counter, just picked up the cords. Laura, one of his staff, was coming by the house to deliver the needles, which she just did. She lives way below me in town. I call that above and beyond the call of duty service. It is an awesome shop. Lots of yarn, needlepoint, crochet stuff, embroidery stuff, tatting shop with help anytime you need it. I am most fortunate.


That sounds like my idea of heaven.... all different ways to play with string.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> That is an incredible LYS! We are down to one very small one now and even though nice I don't go there much at all. Wish I had the $$ and knowledge to open an LYS on my side of town. If wishes were horses then beggars would ride....LOL. Even the LYS near where Marianne lives has recently closed down too.


There is only one left that is really close, and a few a little farther than I want to drive. The big one here slowly declined through different ownerships and closed. The one near here wants to stay small, but she has a nice selection and is willing to do special orders. Another one not to ar is really small and a little too elite for my taste. My closest favorite is in OK and I just keep a running list of what I need and then go with DH on one of his trips. There are two in Taos that are FANTASTIC. It is a really good thing that I don't live there.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Our *Tim* has had his surgery and is now home to recover as he begins to feel up to it.
> 
> No limitations on physical activity, diet, etc. for him. For some unknown reason, this young man with severe respiratory reactions to morphine was prescribed dilaudin for pain which provoked vomiting every time he was dosed. Then valium was ordered for pain and he tweaked, as they say around here for being high, all night long. Iced drinks were offered frequently, which caused violent hiccuping to the point of lifting his trunk off the bed. There were several other events which prevented proper rest for him, *BUT* he resumed his usual response to attractive females rather quickly after consuming a breakfast of pancakes, sausage links, and scrambled eggs this morning.
> 
> ...


Many hospitals are now using dilaudid in the recovery room for pain. It is an amnesiac and that is why I have put on records that I am "allergic" to it. Though I usually have total recall of all hospital experiences, when I received that with colostomy, I had no recollection of visitors, instructions or even what had been done to me. Never again..... Glad to hear Tim is now back to his normal antics.... Hope the rest or recovery is uneventful.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Oh dear... It is 3 AM and here I am talking to myself on last week's from page 92 out and now caught up on here.

Thanks for all the input on speech and hearing aides. I will definitely be talking to DH about it or going with him to bring it up in front of Dr. I'll also be watching youngest DD because she has lost a good deal of hearing in one ear due to frequent ear drum ruptures and speech is a MAJOR component of her work.

Glad to hear Julie is doing well and so happy to see Sam doing a little better. Keep it up. You must do a tiny bit of walking around... just 10 minutes at a time to regain some muscle mass.

Margaret.... I did write in last week's about David dripping you off. Same thing happened here and I totally understand. After any hospital stay, I think we are all a little vulnerable and would like to know that help is very handy. I also understand about him going to Vicky's to help. You might mention that you are not going to recover fully until you have a working kitchen to make healthy meals. There are times when we need to speak up and become the major focus of our partners. He is probably so glad you are out of hospital and nothing was found that he just wants to assume all is back to normal. Well, it isn't and tell him so....


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

Glad you are back.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

jheiens said:


> Our *Tim* has had his surgery and is now home to recover as he begins to feel up to it.
> 
> No limitations on physical activity, diet, etc. for him. For some unknown reason, this young man with severe respiratory reactions to morphine was prescribed dilaudin for pain which provoked vomiting every time he was dosed. Then valium was ordered for pain and he tweaked, as they say around here for being high, all night long. Iced drinks were offered frequently, which caused violent hiccuping to the point of lifting his trunk off the bed. There were several other events which prevented proper rest for him, *BUT* he resumed his usual response to attractive females rather quickly after consuming a breakfast of pancakes, sausage links, and scrambled eggs this morning.
> 
> ...


Glad Tim is back home Joy , it was funny to hear about his antics but the vomiting and hiccups didn't sound very nice at all , I hope he makes a speedy recovery and that the surgery was a success


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> So glad to hear that Julie's surgery went well. I have thought about her today. I would like to say a special thank you to Sam and friends for getting this week started. I am tired after driving for 12 hours today. A glass of wine and being up past my bedtime might contribute to that feeling.


Beautiful sky pictures Mary, we have been getting some very red clouds in the middle of the night beautiful to watch floating across the sky


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Great to have you back on board Sam. :sm11: :sm11:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Our *Tim* has had his surgery and is now home to recover as he begins to feel up to it.
> 
> No limitations on physical activity, diet, etc. for him. For some unknown reason, this young man with severe respiratory reactions to morphine was prescribed dilaudin for pain which provoked vomiting every time he was dosed. Then valium was ordered for pain and he tweaked, as they say around here for being high, all night long. Iced drinks were offered frequently, which caused violent hiccuping to the point of lifting his trunk off the bed. There were several other events which prevented proper rest for him, *BUT* he resumed his usual response to attractive females rather quickly after consuming a breakfast of pancakes, sausage links, and scrambled eggs this morning.
> 
> ...


So pleased to hear Tim's surgery has been successful and hoping for quick healing for him. Poor Susan, it would have been easier to deal with the 'funny' moments if she hadn't been so tired. He sounds like quite a boy and I love hearing about him.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Our *Tim* has had his surgery and is now home to recover as he begins to feel up to it.
> 
> No limitations on physical activity, diet, etc. for him. For some unknown reason, this young man with severe respiratory reactions to morphine was prescribed dilaudin for pain which provoked vomiting every time he was dosed. Then valium was ordered for pain and he tweaked, as they say around here for being high, all night long. Iced drinks were offered frequently, which caused violent hiccuping to the point of lifting his trunk off the bed. There were several other events which prevented proper rest for him, *BUT* he resumed his usual response to attractive females rather quickly after consuming a breakfast of pancakes, sausage links, and scrambled eggs this morning.
> 
> ...


Glad that overall the surgery for Tim has gone well.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> So glad to hear that Julie's surgery went well. I have thought about her today. I would like to say a special thank you to Sam and friends for getting this week started. I am tired after driving for 12 hours today. A glass of wine and being up past my bedtime might contribute to that feeling.


Great looking sky


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Our *Tim* has had his surgery and is now home to recover as he begins to feel up to it.
> 
> No limitations on physical activity, diet, etc. for him. For some unknown reason, this young man with severe respiratory reactions to morphine was prescribed dilaudin for pain which provoked vomiting every time he was dosed. Then valium was ordered for pain and he tweaked, as they say around here for being high, all night long. Iced drinks were offered frequently, which caused violent hiccuping to the point of lifting his trunk off the bed. There were several other events which prevented proper rest for him, *BUT* he resumed his usual response to attractive females rather quickly after consuming a breakfast of pancakes, sausage links, and scrambled eggs this morning.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the update on Tim. Hope he continues to recover well.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Having a cuppa and catching up.

Fan, glad the brothers are okay and you are a good friend to look out for them.

Ohio Joy, the update on Tim sounds positive. May his healing be speedy and complete.

Continued healing thoughts for those in need.

I'm not sure what I'm doing today... planning to get into the craft room and we need to go to the store and pick up some things for lunch with friends tomorrow. They are grilling meat and I'm going to make pasta salad and cake. 

Be back later...hugs and blessings!


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Beautiful sky, so glad you shared it with me.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

No workers today so can clean a little. Lots of dust. But, by end of next week I should have new bath! So excited.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Here is my new onesie , can't really get a good picture with the tablet but it's a lovely shade of blue and very sparkly and soft 
, think next time I make it I will make the tu tu part slightly longer I just didn't want it to become a skirt


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

So cute, Sonja! It would be cute with knitted in lace or bows, too. Lots of possibilities! I like a versatile pattern.


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

thewren said:


> sorry - i didn't know i was supposed to do this. i will do better next week. --- sam


That OK..Sam...It will be your present to us when we see you in print again...Your health is more important so be well is my wish for you...Have a nice long holiday weekend...


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

flyty1n said:


> Thanks so much. Gwenniepooh also sent info. I am trying to renew my knitting skills. Shall go to the KP link, Darowil.
> I have the best LYS in the world. Went there to get some short Karbonz needles to work on the knocker, got the needles and cords and headed home. Was offered a bag but said, "no, I'll just put these in my purse" which I did. Get home, phone rings, Ted from Heindselmann's, I left the needles on the counter, just picked up the cords. Laura, one of his staff, was coming by the house to deliver the needles, which she just did. She lives way below me in town. I call that above and beyond the call of duty service. It is an awesome shop. Lots of yarn, needlepoint, crochet stuff, embroidery stuff, tatting shop with help anytime you need it. I am most fortunate.


That is fantastic customer service , you are very lucky Joyce to have such a store near you ,I hope it gets well used


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Sorlenna said:


> So cute, Sonja! It would be cute with knitted in lace or bows, too. Lots of possibilities! I like a versatile pattern.


Thank you sorlenna , the possibilities are all rolling round in my head , but will have to wait as I spotted a graph of a lace butterfly that I'm trying to put on the back of a cardigan , not sure I'll succeed but I'll go bald trying ????


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> So cute, Sonja! It would be cute with knitted in lace or bows, too. Lots of possibilities! I like a versatile pattern.


Very versatile pattern. Ready for write up and for sale?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Our *Tim* has had his surgery and is now home to recover as he begins to feel up to it.
> 
> No limitations on physical activity, diet, etc. for him. For some unknown reason, this young man with severe respiratory reactions to morphine was prescribed dilaudin for pain which provoked vomiting every time he was dosed. Then valium was ordered for pain and he tweaked, as they say around here for being high, all night long. Iced drinks were offered frequently, which caused violent hiccuping to the point of lifting his trunk off the bed. There were several other events which prevented proper rest for him, *BUT* he resumed his usual response to attractive females rather quickly after consuming a breakfast of pancakes, sausage links, and scrambled eggs this morning.
> 
> ...


Oh Tim!! LOL!!! It's good to hear that he seems to be well onto the road to recovery, and definitely feeling like himself. :sm04: 
Poor Susan, I think I would be getting quite tired of pizza myself at that point. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> So glad to hear that Julie's surgery went well. I have thought about her today. I would like to say a special thank you to Sam and friends for getting this week started. I am tired after driving for 12 hours today. A glass of wine and being up past my bedtime might contribute to that feeling.


Quite the drive, I'm glad you had a safe and hopefully uneventful drive. Lovely sky.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> No workers today so can clean a little. Lots of dust. But, by end of next week I should have new bath! So excited.


That is definitely something wonderful to look forward too, can't wait to see the finished results. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Here is my new onesie , can't really get a good picture with the tablet but it's a lovely shade of blue and very sparkly and soft
> , think next time I make it I will make the tu tu part slightly longer I just didn't want it to become a skirt


It turned out great!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you sorlenna , the possibilities are all rolling round in my head , but will have to wait as I spotted a graph of a lace butterfly that I'm trying to put on the back of a cardigan , not sure I'll succeed but I'll go bald trying ????


LOL! Somehow, I think you'll succeed. :sm04:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> sorry - i didn't know i was supposed to do this. i will do better next week. --- sam


No worries Sam. I had prepared to do it if I was notified that I was needed. When I hadn't gotten an email by 5:00, I didn't worry about doing it.

I am so glad to hear Julie is doing well. Thank you so much, Fan, for checking on her and keeping us posted. If you see or talk to her again soon, give her a hug for me. She remains in my prayers.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Here is my new onesie , can't really get a good picture with the tablet but it's a lovely shade of blue and very sparkly and soft
> , think next time I make it I will make the tu tu part slightly longer I just didn't want it to become a skirt


I think that is gorgeous! :sm24:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you sorlenna , the possibilities are all rolling round in my head , but will have to wait as I spotted a graph of a lace butterfly that I'm trying to put on the back of a cardigan , not sure I'll succeed but I'll go bald trying ????


Not a good look Sonja! :sm06: :sm09:


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sam. Thanks for starting the new tea party, I'm glad you were feeling well enough to do it.
> Gwen & Kate, thanks for the summaries
> Fan, you are a good friend to keep an eye on the neighbors, it must be quite a worry for their sister.
> Joyce, it sounds like your LYS goes above & beyond
> ...


Beautiful onesies. You are correct, the LYS, Heindselmann's, is the oldest continuing yarn shop in the United States, opened in 1904. I am sure this is because of their great yarns, good prices and above and beyond service. They know their regulars by name and you are always greeted when you walk in the door, whether an old customer or a first timer. Wonderful service.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Hi All,

I have been seeing tea party threads for years and today I stepped in. What is a tea party, here?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> Very versatile pattern. Ready for write up and for sale?


I haven't got a clue how to sell a pattern , not quite sure if I want too , although money would come in handy . I'm quite happy just knitting


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> It turned out great!


Thank you Kaye Jo


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> I think that is gorgeous! :sm24:


Thank you Kate


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

I need to go back to the beginning and get caught up but wanted to pop in so I would get my notifications. We are sitting at the tire shop trying to get that leaky tire figured out. Been fighting it fo for a while now. I think by the sounds it's s faulty valve stem. At least as long as DH is with me that isn't a big problem as he can hook up the air compressor and put air in it. As it's the inside dual I can't. We will by in Sam's neck of the woods for a few days but I won't go visit just in case this isn't allergies. Pretty sure it is but won't chance passing anything to our Sam. Had my full voice all day yesterday. Feel fine. Grass pollen is high right now. 

I was not happy when I went to bed last night. I had thrown a load of mixed clothes in the washer and dryer before we went to the club for supper and DH to work there for the evening. Went down to take that out and put the last load of jeans in dryer so I had everything clean before we left this morning. Apparently I didn't check my pockets well enough as I found chap stick all over my new summer t shirts. I will be trying dish washing soap by hand to see if I can get it out. Of course I didn't find it until everything went through the dryer. Needles to say, I did not sleep well. 

Time to hook up the truck and we will be off! Talk to you later!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I haven't got a clue how to sell a pattern , not quite sure if I want too , although money would come in handy . I'm quite happy just knitting


I have no idea either, but I'm sure your son could help you figure out how to do it through Ravelry or Etsy.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Not a good look Sonja! :sm06: :sm09:


You haven't seen my hair ????think baldness might be an improvement


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

My apologies to Sam as it was *me* who messed up the start this week - having told Sam that we (that's the Royal we of course!) would deal with it, I then got it into my head that Sam was starting us off! I do hope that I didn't stress you too much Sam. :sm12:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

SQM said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have been seeing tea party threads for years and today I stepped in. What is a tea party, here?


It's a group of like-minded friends who discuss everything and anything (although politics and religion are off limits mostly - we play nice!) over a virtual cup of tea/coffee. Sam is our 'leader' and a new Tea Party begins every week at 5pm EST. We love new voices so please come and pull up a seat at our tea table and join in, you'll soon get to know us all.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Tami, so sorry about chap stick. Hope you have fun trip.
Maya and I had fun walk. Now there are three horses again, but third horse shy and didn't come to fence for carrot. She will eventually.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

SQM said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have been seeing tea party threads for years and today I stepped in. What is a tea party, here?


Welcome: A group of KnittingParadise members meet up each Friday to begin a full week of posting our daily lives of crafts, lives, challenges, celebrations, family and friendship. All are welcome and Sam(the wren) our host has an open seat and beverage if choice waiting. All that's expected in return is to leave controversial, hurtful or disrespect comments outside the door. We're like family now after over 6 years and love when new people stop in. Just comment or mark "watch" to follow along. Help us get to know you and we'll help you get to know us. Would you like tea or coffee?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I haven't got a clue how to sell a pattern , not quite sure if I want too , although money would come in handy . I'm quite happy just knitting


I'll lob that question to Sorlenna. You can sell an item only once, but a pattern you sell again and again.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I need to go back to the beginning and get caught up but wanted to pop in so I would get my notifications. We are sitting at the tire shop trying to get that leaky tire figured out. Been fighting it fo for a while now. I think by the sounds it's s faulty valve stem. At least as long as DH is with me that isn't a big problem as he can hook up the air compressor and put air in it. As it's the inside dual I can't. We will by in Sam's neck of the woods for a few days but I won't go visit just in case this isn't allergies. Pretty sure it is but won't chance passing anything to our Sam. Had my full voice all day yesterday. Feel fine. Grass pollen is high right now.
> 
> I was not happy when I went to bed last night. I had thrown a load of mixed clothes in the washer and dryer before we went to the club for supper and DH to work there for the evening. Went down to take that out and put the last load of jeans in dryer so I had everything clean before we left this morning. Apparently I didn't check my pockets well enough as I found chap stick all over my new summer t shirts. I will be trying dish washing soap by hand to see if I can get it out. Of course I didn't find it until everything went through the dryer. Needles to say, I did not sleep well.
> 
> Time to hook up the truck and we will be off! Talk to you later!


Hope you're feeling all better soon and that the Chapstick comes out of the t-shirts.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Love the ruffle; my preference would be the button at the top centered.


Swedenme said:


> Here is my new onesie , can't really get a good picture with the tablet but it's a lovely shade of blue and very sparkly and soft
> , think next time I make it I will make the tu tu part slightly longer I just didn't want it to become a skirt


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Joyce do they have a website? I tried googling it but could only find location directions.


flyty1n said:


> Beautiful onesies. You are correct, the LYS, Heindselmann's, is the oldest continuing yarn shop in the United States, opened in 1904. I am sure this is because of their great yarns, good prices and above and beyond service. They know their regulars by name and you are always greeted when you walk in the door, whether an old customer or a first timer. Wonderful service.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Margaret, I hope you managed to get to your brothers' for a visit & that E is over whatever is causing the fevers. I agree with the others, I think you need to put a little pressure on David to get you a functioning kitchen, how can you get feeling better if you can't cook whatever my taste good at the moment. 


Sonja, I love the little tutu & agree with Rookie, you really should write up & sell some of your patterns, they are so pretty they would sell like hotcakes????

SQM, welcome to the group, please join in the chatter & let us get to know you. We love"meeting" new people.

Tami, hope you manage to get the Chapstick out of your shirts, what a mess???? I get upset when there's a Kleenex missed-I have a really nice Harley bunnyhug(hoodie) that has "fur" cuffs that I'm still picking bits of Kleenex out of months later, it seems to have embedded & I pick & pick & then more appears????Grrr, I've washed it several times but that doesn't get rid of it.

Joy, hope the destruction/construction is soon over & you can enjoy your new bathroom in peace & get feeling better.

Julie & Tim, hope the healing is well on the way.

Well, must get off my behind & get the to-do list underway. Talk later.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Here is my new onesie , can't really get a good picture with the tablet but it's a lovely shade of blue and very sparkly and soft
> , think next time I make it I will make the tu tu part slightly longer I just didn't want it to become a skirt


Very cute, Sonja! I love the ruffle!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I need to go back to the beginning and get caught up but wanted to pop in so I would get my notifications. We are sitting at the tire shop trying to get that leaky tire figured out. Been fighting it fo for a while now. I think by the sounds it's s faulty valve stem. At least as long as DH is with me that isn't a big problem as he can hook up the air compressor and put air in it. As it's the inside dual I can't. We will by in Sam's neck of the woods for a few days but I won't go visit just in case this isn't allergies. Pretty sure it is but won't chance passing anything to our Sam. Had my full voice all day yesterday. Feel fine. Grass pollen is high right now.
> 
> I was not happy when I went to bed last night. I had thrown a load of mixed clothes in the washer and dryer before we went to the club for supper and DH to work there for the evening. Went down to take that out and put the last load of jeans in dryer so I had everything clean before we left this morning. Apparently I didn't check my pockets well enough as I found chap stick all over my new summer t shirts. I will be trying dish washing soap by hand to see if I can get it out. Of course I didn't find it until everything went through the dryer. Needles to say, I did not sleep well.
> 
> Time to hook up the truck and we will be off! Talk to you later!


So sorry about your laundry. Do you have Dawn? They use it on animals to cut the grease from oil, so might work.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

well said sassafras - it takes a special person to be able to do that. --- sam



sassafras123 said:


> Fan, I applaud your compassion and ability to be a friend.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Our *Tim* has had his surgery and is now home to recover as he begins to feel up to it.
> 
> No limitations on physical activity, diet, etc. for him. For some unknown reason, this young man with severe respiratory reactions to morphine was prescribed dilaudin for pain which provoked vomiting every time he was dosed. Then valium was ordered for pain and he tweaked, as they say around here for being high, all night long. Iced drinks were offered frequently, which caused violent hiccuping to the point of lifting his trunk off the bed. There were several other events which prevented proper rest for him, *BUT* he resumed his usual response to attractive females rather quickly after consuming a breakfast of pancakes, sausage links, and scrambled eggs this morning.
> 
> ...


Joy, I'm so happy that Tim's surgery was successful, and that the side effects to the meds has ceased. Sure hope he has a speedy recovery! You might warn the nurses that they are dealing with a Cassanova! Such a good sign that he is noticing the pretty nurses! He might come home with his own harem!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

joy - i have forgotten what the operation was for. very glad that he is recovering so well. --- sam



jheiens said:


> Our *Tim* has had his surgery and is now home to recover as he begins to feel up to it.
> 
> No limitations on physical activity, diet, etc. for him. For some unknown reason, this young man with severe respiratory reactions to morphine was prescribed dilaudin for pain which provoked vomiting every time he was dosed. Then valium was ordered for pain and he tweaked, as they say around here for being high, all night long. Iced drinks were offered frequently, which caused violent hiccuping to the point of lifting his trunk off the bed. There were several other events which prevented proper rest for him, *BUT* he resumed his usual response to attractive females rather quickly after consuming a breakfast of pancakes, sausage links, and scrambled eggs this morning.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

beautiful sky. are you in a hurry that you drive for so long? --- sam



pacer said:


> So glad to hear that Julie's surgery went well. I have thought about her today. I would like to say a special thank you to Sam and friends for getting this week started. I am tired after driving for 12 hours today. A glass of wine and being up past my bedtime might contribute to that feeling.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

so so cute. love the buttons on the back and front. this is a great take on the onsies we used to use. i love the color, the tutu takes the cake - you would want to put clothes on the baby and hide that wonderful tutu. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Here is my new onesie , can't really get a good picture with the tablet but it's a lovely shade of blue and very sparkly and soft
> , think next time I make it I will make the tu tu part slightly longer I just didn't want it to become a skirt


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks jonibee - it will be a quiet weekend - baseball tourney and everyone will be gone for that. have an idea the fourth will be pretty quiet also. --- sam



jonibee said:


> That OK..Sam...It will be your present to us when we see you in print again...Your health is more important so be well is my wish for you...Have a nice long holiday weekend...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you sorlenna , the possibilities are all rolling round in my head , but will have to wait as I spotted a graph of a lace butterfly that I'm trying to put on the back of a cardigan , not sure I'll succeed but I'll go bald trying ????


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:

http://www.wigsis.com/s/index.html?gclid=CNHR55rG6NQCFUKewAodEp4McQ --- sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'll be doing the opening for a while. thanks tami. --- sam



tami_ohio said:


> No worries Sam. I had prepared to do it if I was notified that I was needed. When I hadn't gotten an email by 5:00, I didn't worry about doing it.
> 
> I am so glad to hear Julie is doing well. Thank you so much, Fan, for checking on her and keeping us posted. If you see or talk to her again soon, give her a hug for me. She remains in my prayers.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it is a virtual tea party and the conversation is kept very light. we knit - we drink tea and we talk. politics and religion are not acceptable topics. we hope to see a lot of you sqm - there will always be an empty chair with your name on it and fresh tea at your elbow. hoping to see you soon. --- sam



SQM said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have been seeing tea party threads for years and today I stepped in. What is a tea party, here?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

kate - not apologies necessary - all's well that ends well. please worry no more --- sam



KateB said:


> My apologies to Sam as it was *me* who messed up the start this week - having told Sam that we (that's the Royal we of course!) would deal with it, I then got it into my head that Sam was starting us off! I do hope that I didn't stress you too much Sam. :sm12:


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Here is my new onesie , can't really get a good picture with the tablet but it's a lovely shade of blue and very sparkly and soft
> , think next time I make it I will make the tu tu part slightly longer I just didn't want it to become a skirt


That is darling, Sonja, and I think the tu tu looks just right!


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Joyce do they have a website? I tried googling it but could only find location directions.


This is all I could find 
ttps://www.facebook.com/Heindselmans-Yarn-Needlework-and-Gifts-192346060823623/

They are also listed under knittedknockers.org


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

flyty1n said:


> Beautiful onesies. You are correct, the LYS, Heindselmann's, is the oldest continuing yarn shop in the United States, opened in 1904. I am sure this is because of their great yarns, good prices and above and beyond service. They know their regulars by name and you are always greeted when you walk in the door, whether an old customer or a first timer. Wonderful service.


Thank you,


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Love the ruffle; my preference would be the button at the top centered.


Thank you Gwen , its my preference too . One of the good things for me about taking pictures is that I get a better sense of how the item looks


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I need to go back to the beginning and get caught up but wanted to pop in so I would get my notifications. We are sitting at the tire shop trying to get that leaky tire figured out. Been fighting it fo for a while now. I think by the sounds it's s faulty valve stem. At least as long as DH is with me that isn't a big problem as he can hook up the air compressor and put air in it. As it's the inside dual I can't. We will by in Sam's neck of the woods for a few days but I won't go visit just in case this isn't allergies. Pretty sure it is but won't chance passing anything to our Sam. Had my full voice all day yesterday. Feel fine. Grass pollen is high right now.
> 
> I was not happy when I went to bed last night. I had thrown a load of mixed clothes in the washer and dryer before we went to the club for supper and DH to work there for the evening. Went down to take that out and put the last load of jeans in dryer so I had everything clean before we left this morning. Apparently I didn't check my pockets well enough as I found chap stick all over my new summer t shirts. I will be trying dish washing soap by hand to see if I can get it out. Of course I didn't find it until everything went through the dryer. Needles to say, I did not sleep well.
> 
> Time to hook up the truck and we will be off! Talk to you later!


I would try Goo Gone which you should be able to get in any paint or hardware store. Also would try Toluene, also available in paint stores. But, be careful with Toluene, use outside, test a bit on the underside hem at first to be sure it doesn't fade the fabric and note that it is flammable..once again, use outside. It is what we use to take off grease and silicone bits when we get our cars ready for painting in the body shop and will thin silicone sealant to be used as head cement on flies. Good luck.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Beautiful onesies. You are correct, the LYS, Heindselmann's, is the oldest continuing yarn shop in the United States, opened in 1904. I am sure this is because of their great yarns, good prices and above and beyond service. They know their regulars by name and you are always greeted when you walk in the door, whether an old customer or a first timer. Wonderful service.


I just pulled them up online, that would be a great place to visit, may have to make a trip to Provo one year while we're on vacation.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Margaret, I hope you managed to get to your brothers' for a visit & that E is over whatever is causing the fevers. I agree with the others, I think you need to put a little pressure on David to get you a functioning kitchen, how can you get feeling better if you can't cook whatever my taste good at the moment.
> 
> Sonja, I love the little tutu & agree with Rookie, you really should write up & sell some of your patterns, they are so pretty they would sell like hotcakes????
> 
> ...


Thank you Bonnie , I might look into it as son said he can sort patterns out for me , they are pretty straight forward to me but it's realising how much you need to write


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pammie1234 said:


> Very cute, Sonja! I love the ruffle!


Thank you Pam


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

SQM said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have been seeing tea party threads for years and today I stepped in. What is a tea party, here?


Welcome, so glad you stopped in, were are a good old fashioned tea party hosted by Sam every week. We go Friday to Friday and love new people to stop by for a cuppa and a chat. Anytime you feel like joining in, we'd be glad to have you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I need to go back to the beginning and get caught up but wanted to pop in so I would get my notifications. We are sitting at the tire shop trying to get that leaky tire figured out. Been fighting it fo for a while now. I think by the sounds it's s faulty valve stem. At least as long as DH is with me that isn't a big problem as he can hook up the air compressor and put air in it. As it's the inside dual I can't. We will by in Sam's neck of the woods for a few days but I won't go visit just in case this isn't allergies. Pretty sure it is but won't chance passing anything to our Sam. Had my full voice all day yesterday. Feel fine. Grass pollen is high right now.
> 
> I was not happy when I went to bed last night. I had thrown a load of mixed clothes in the washer and dryer before we went to the club for supper and DH to work there for the evening. Went down to take that out and put the last load of jeans in dryer so I had everything clean before we left this morning. Apparently I didn't check my pockets well enough as I found chap stick all over my new summer t shirts. I will be trying dish washing soap by hand to see if I can get it out. Of course I didn't find it until everything went through the dryer. Needles to say, I did not sleep well.
> 
> Time to hook up the truck and we will be off! Talk to you later!


Not fun, but at least a valve stem is a pretty easy and inexpensive fix, comparatively. 
Ooh, yuck, if all else fails, try put a damp towel on the spots and a hot iron, it works to get the wax out, at least it works on candle wax, but you may have some discoloration.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'll lob that question to Sorlenna. You can sell an item only once, but a pattern you sell again and again.


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> thanks jonibee - it will be a quiet weekend - baseball tourney and everyone will be gone for that. have an idea the fourth will be pretty quiet also. --- sam


Just make sure you continue to eat properly and often, and STAY hydrated, even though Heidi isn't there to make you. Please.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Just make sure you continue to eat properly and often, and STAY hydrated, even though Heidi isn't there to make you. Please.


Please do this as you are a valuable friend. Lots of water and Gatorade and milk and eggs and anything that looks like it will taste good.


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Please do this as you are a valuable friend. Lots of water and Gatorade and milk and eggs and anything that looks like it will taste good.


I second that :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> I would try Goo Gone which you should be able to get in any paint or hardware store. Also would try Toluene, also available in paint stores. But, be careful with Toluene, use outside, test a bit on the underside hem at first to be sure it doesn't fade the fabric and note that it is flammable..once again, use outside. It is what we use to take off grease and silicone bits when we get our cars ready for painting in the body shop and will thin silicone sealant to be used as head cement on flies. Good luck.


I often use Mr.Clean if DH gets his clothes greasy, I'm not sure if you can get it in the US. It works great


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Not fun, but at least a valve stem is a pretty easy and inexpensive fix, comparatively.
> Ooh, yuck, if all else fails, try put a damp towel on the spots and a hot iron, it works to get the wax out, at least it works on candle wax, but you may have some discoloration.


My DH was swearing this past week, one of the inside duals on his semi was leaking, he discovered it had a bolt stuck in it, figured the front wheel must have tipped it up, then it punctured the back one. He wasn't happy he had to take both off to get fixed


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Please do this as you are a valuable friend. Lots of water and Gatorade and milk and eggs and anything that looks like it will taste good.


????????


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Please do this as you are a valuable friend. Lots of water and Gatorade and milk and eggs and anything that looks like it will taste good.


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> My DH was swearing this past week, one of the inside duals on his semi was leaking, he discovered it had a bolt stuck in it, figured the front wheel must have tipped it up, then it punctured the back one. He wasn't happy he had to take both off to get fixed


Oh man, that really sucks, David doesn't enjoy the insides either, but at least David doesn't have to take them off himself, he just takes the truck/trailer to the tire shop, unlike your DH who takes them on and off himself.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Marking spot.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I took some photos of my flowers starting to bloom, too bad our season isn't longer

The first one is a planter my friend gave me for my birthday 

It's only 21C/70F but feels very muggy hot today, I've been trying to get everything watered


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Great news about Tim. Hope he's soon better. 
Lovely knitting as always Sonja. 
Colourful flowers Bonnie.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I took some photos of my flowers starting to bloom, too bad our season isn't longer
> 
> The first one is a planter my friend gave me for my birthday
> 
> It's only 21C/70F but feels very muggy hot today, I've been trying to get everything watered


Flowers are beautiful, Bonnie!

Bummer today! Took a swimming friend to her hair appnt. today (she had foot surgery on both feet Monday.) when I had stopped in front of the shop to let her off, a woman backed out into my poor little Mazda with her great big Lexus. Insurance will cover it, but it's such a pain. No one hurt. Could always have been worse.????


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Beautiful flowers Bonnie thanks for sharing.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

machriste said:


> Flowers are beautiful, Bonnie!
> 
> Bummer today! Took a swimming friend to her hair appnt. today (she had foot surgery on both feet Monday.) when I had stopped in front of the shop to let her off, a woman backed out into my poor little Mazda with her great big Lexus. Insurance will cover it, but it's such a pain. No one hurt. Could always have been worse.????


Beautiful flowers, Bonnie! Machriste, so sad for your car damage. It is such a pain to have your car out of commission while it is being fixed. Do you have an alternative means of transportation or will insurance pay for a loaner while you are without wheels? I hope the car is quickly fixable without hidden damage.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I took some photos of my flowers starting to bloom, too bad our season isn't longer
> 
> The first one is a planter my friend gave me for my birthday
> 
> It's only 21C/70F but feels very muggy hot today, I've been trying to get everything watered


Ooh, lovely! 
With as cold and rainy as you've had it lately, 70f probably does feel hot.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

machriste said:


> Flowers are beautiful, Bonnie!
> 
> Bummer today! Took a swimming friend to her hair appnt. today (she had foot surgery on both feet Monday.) when I had stopped in front of the shop to let her off, a woman backed out into my poor little Mazda with her great big Lexus. Insurance will cover it, but it's such a pain. No one hurt. Could always have been worse.????


Oh no, so sorry for your car, glad though that no one was hurt.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'll lob that question to Sorlenna. You can sell an item only once, but a pattern you sell again and again.


It's pretty easy on Ravelry. When you log in, click my notebook, then contributions. It will have add a pattern as an option, and you just follow the steps.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I took some photos of my flowers starting to bloom, too bad our season isn't longer
> 
> The first one is a planter my friend gave me for my birthday
> 
> It's only 21C/70F but feels very muggy hot today, I've been trying to get everything watered


Beautiful! We're approaching the point in summer where everything turns brown. :sm25:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> so so cute. love the buttons on the back and front. this is a great take on the onsies we used to use. i love the color, the tutu takes the cake - you would want to put clothes on the baby and hide that wonderful tutu. --- sam


Thank you Sam


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

machriste said:


> That is darling, Sonja, and I think the tu tu looks just right!


Thank you Marilyn, sorry to here about your car, hope you can get a courtesy car from insurance while yours is in the garage


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I took some photos of my flowers starting to bloom, too bad our season isn't longer
> 
> The first one is a planter my friend gave me for my birthday
> 
> It's only 21C/70F but feels very muggy hot today, I've been trying to get everything watered


They are beautiful Bonnie, you have some lovely planters and the flowers are doing really well considering the weather you have had . 
Last year I dug up all the flower bed along the side of the drive way as it was full of grass and over grown .I put what I thought were small flowering perennials in it well I obviously can't tell my centimetres from inches as some of them are now about 24 inches high, will have to dig them up and move them once they have finished flowering


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

martina said:


> Great news about Tim. Hope he's soon better.
> Lovely knitting as always Sonja.
> Colourful flowers Bonnie.


Thank you Mary . 
How is your sister doing now Mary ?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie: your flowers are beautiful.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

machriste said:


> Flowers are beautiful, Bonnie!
> 
> Bummer today! Took a swimming friend to her hair appnt. today (she had foot surgery on both feet Monday.) when I had stopped in front of the shop to let her off, a woman backed out into my poor little Mazda with her great big Lexus. Insurance will cover it, but it's such a pain. No one hurt. Could always have been worse.????


Oh, no! I'm glad no one was hurt but still a pain in the butt


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> They are beautiful Bonnie, you have some lovely planters and the flowers are doing really well considering the weather you have had .
> Last year I dug up all the flower bed along the side of the drive way as it was full of grass and over grown .I put what I thought were small flowering perennials in it well I obviously can't tell my centimetres from inches as some of them are now about 24 inches high, will have to dig them up and move them once they have finished flowering


My big perennial bed along the bush is kind of a jungle, I've got the weeds out but I should thin them out some. I went to visit an acquaintance a couple of weeks ago & her place looks like a park, everything perfectly spaced & marked with what kind & colour, mine is like a dogs breakfast compared to that????????
The pink petunias are in 2 old copper wash biolers, one DH found in a junk pile, I think they make great planters.

I think I'm finally organized, house cleaned,fridge emptied & cleaned, laundry done, garden weeded, bag packed,& flowers watered, just need to get supper organized. I'm pooped????


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Thank you so much for this good news.. Prayers for healing continue for Darowil, Sam, Julie and all others. Glad for this new week and another KAP. Does anyone use two circular needles instead of DPNs when doing socks, knockers, etc ? I am going to try that, being a klutz with DPNs, and would welcome any and all advice.


I first learned to knit socks on double points, then a few years later someone came up with the two circular method, so I learned that way and used those for a couple of years. Then magic loop came about and that has become my favorite method. I liked each method as I learned it. Two circs works well.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Sam, good to have you back!
> Gwen and Kate, thank you for summaries.
> I hid out today, good thing, they were using jack hammer! Feel ever so much better.


I'm so glad to hear you are doing better!

Heather good to see again. Sorry to hear you had to break the budget to replace your phone.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Fan said:


> I had an incident yesterday afternoon. Got a call from our neighbours sister asking if I'd seen her 2 brain impaired brothers, as their caregiver arrived to find house locked an no sign of the brothers. I went next door and spoke with caregiver, thinking they might have been with a friend. Called the friend and his wife said he was indeed out with them and had left his cellphone behind, so couldn't contact. So caregiver left, and 1/2 an hour later the friend and brothers arrived. Turns out one of the brothers told him the caregiver wasn't coming she was sick. It was quite worrying in case they had gone missing and police would be called.
> Their friend was really upset as he was given wrong info. Now he knows these 2 cannot give accurate info to people. We can laugh about it now, but it could have been very bad outcome.


Sorry to hear about the boys. Scary for everyone involved


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Gwen thanks very much for filling in for me this week. And Tami I think you are filling in for me this week is that right? I got a bit confused during the week- and sounds like I wasn't the only one either!


I guess I got confused as well, as I didn't realize that! I will try, but we are not home for most of the week. I will do my best!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Thanks so much. Gwenniepooh also sent info. I am trying to renew my knitting skills. Shall go to the KP link, Darowil.
> I have the best LYS in the world. Went there to get some short Karbonz needles to work on the knocker, got the needles and cords and headed home. Was offered a bag but said, "no, I'll just put these in my purse" which I did. Get home, phone rings, Ted from Heindselmann's, I left the needles on the counter, just picked up the cords. Laura, one of his staff, was coming by the house to deliver the needles, which she just did. She lives way below me in town. I call that above and beyond the call of duty service. It is an awesome shop. Lots of yarn, needlepoint, crochet stuff, embroidery stuff, tatting shop with help anytime you need it. I am most fortunate.


Wonderful service!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Our *Tim* has had his surgery and is now home to recover as he begins to feel up to it.
> 
> No limitations on physical activity, diet, etc. for him. For some unknown reason, this young man with severe respiratory reactions to morphine was prescribed dilaudin for pain which provoked vomiting every time he was dosed. Then valium was ordered for pain and he tweaked, as they say around here for being high, all night long. Iced drinks were offered frequently, which caused violent hiccuping to the point of lifting his trunk off the bed. There were several other events which prevented proper rest for him, *BUT* he resumed his usual response to attractive females rather quickly after consuming a breakfast of pancakes, sausage links, and scrambled eggs this morning.
> 
> ...


Wonderful news about Tim! I'm so glad he did well. Typical teenage boy? ???? Love the stories!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> So glad to hear that Julie's surgery went well. I have thought about her today. I would like to say a special thank you to Sam and friends for getting this week started. I am tired after driving for 12 hours today. A glass of wine and being up past my bedtime might contribute to that feeling.


No wonder you are tired! You deserve the glass of wine!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> They are beautiful Bonnie, you have some lovely planters and the flowers are doing really well considering the weather you have had .
> Last year I dug up all the flower bed along the side of the drive way as it was full of grass and over grown .I put what I thought were small flowering perennials in it well I obviously can't tell my centimetres from inches as some of them are now about 24 inches high, will have to dig them up and move them once they have finished flowering


LOL! That's something I'd do, I don't bother usually to remember to look at height and then David asks me how tall they are to get. lol Oh well, keeps things interesting.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> My big perennial bed along the bush is kind of a jungle, I've got the weeds out but I should thin them out some. I went to visit an acquaintance a couple of weeks ago & her place looks like a park, everything perfectly spaced & marked with what kind & colour, mine is like a dogs breakfast compared to that????????
> The pink petunias are in 2 old copper wash biolers, one DH found in a junk pile, I think they make great planters.
> 
> I think I'm finally organized, house cleaned,fridge emptied & cleaned, laundry done, garden weeded, bag packed,& flowers watered, just need to get supper organized. I'm pooped????


I hope you sleep well, you won't very well be napping on the back of the bike. lol


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Great information from Darowil's workshop:
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-240767-1.html

Some YouTube Videos which show the process.





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MJzGDDbVICM&t=3s

Working with two circulars for knitting in the round. This is my preferred method for knitting 2 at a time socks and for smaller circumference hats. Strongly suggest that you use needles that can be distinguished from each other either by cable color, needle color or material, brand of needle etc. The working yarn will always be coming off the circular where you pull the needles out so that the live stitches are on the cable of that needle. You're always working with the two needles which are attached to the same cable where the stitches are that are next to be worked.

I really like that there are no ladders and that stitches aren't as abt to fall off the needle. Like anything else, it does take some practice, but I hope you like it.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Mary .
> How is your sister doing now Mary ?


Thank you for asking about her. She's still having some problems, some days ok some days not good at all.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> Here is my new onesie , can't really get a good picture with the tablet but it's a lovely shade of blue and very sparkly and soft
> , think next time I make it I will make the tu tu part slightly longer I just didn't want it to become a skirt


I love it the way it is.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Just a quick update on Julie. She just called me, to say she's been up walking down the corridor and there's NO pain in her hip! 
I'm going up in a couple of hours to visit, will update after I've seen her.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I took some photos of my flowers starting to bloom, too bad our season isn't longer
> 
> The first one is a planter my friend gave me for my birthday
> 
> It's only 21C/70F but feels very muggy hot today, I've been trying to get everything watered


They look beautiful.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Fan said:


> Just a quick update on Julie. She just called me, to say she's been up walking down the corridor and there's NO pain in her hip!
> I'm going up in a couple of hours to visit, will update after I've seen her.


Thanks for the update. I am so glad that there is no pain. Let her know that we are praying for her.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

machriste said:


> Flowers are beautiful, Bonnie!
> 
> Bummer today! Took a swimming friend to her hair appnt. today (she had foot surgery on both feet Monday.) when I had stopped in front of the shop to let her off, a woman backed out into my poor little Mazda with her great big Lexus. Insurance will cover it, but it's such a pain. No one hurt. Could always have been worse.????


That is so sad. You have such a cute little car. I hope you can get it repaired quickly.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

pacer said:


> Thanks for the update. I am so glad that there is no pain. Let her know that we are praying for her.


I told her the prayer warriors have been out in force on her behalf, and she is loved by many around the world.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

thewren said:


> thanks jonibee - it will be a quiet weekend - baseball tourney and everyone will be gone for that. have an idea the fourth will be pretty quiet also. --- sam


Take care of yourself while the family is away. Drink more fluids than you think and eat snacks throughout the day.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i must be going blind - the buttons on the top of the front look centered and i like where the buttons are in back. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Thank you Gwen , its my preference too . One of the good things for me about taking pictures is that I get a better sense of how the item looks


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Thank you so much for the knitting on two circulars links. I'm off to learn.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

thewren said:


> beautiful sky. are you in a hurry that you drive for so long? --- sam


We took our time and stopped about every two hours to gas, stretch and use the bathroom. We are visiting family for a week and then we will drive back home. We needed a break and it is a better time to travel as there is not any snow or ice to challenge the driving.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Fan said:


> Just a quick update on Julie. She just called me, to say she's been up walking down the corridor and there's NO pain in her hip!
> I'm going up in a couple of hours to visit, will update after I've seen her.


Wonderful news. Give her our love and let her know that the prayer warriors continue to be vigilant in her behalf.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

thewren said:


> beautiful sky. are you in a hurry that you drive for so long? --- sam


No hurry. We stopped every 2 hours to gas up, use the bathroom and stretch our legs. We are taking the opportunity to spend time with family this week.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Bonnie, your flowers are beautiful!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Just a quick update on Julie. She just called me, to say she's been up walking down the corridor and there's NO pain in her hip!
> I'm going up in a couple of hours to visit, will update after I've seen her.


Oh fabulous!!!!! Hug each other for us please.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> I told her the prayer warriors have been out in force on her behalf, and she is loved by many around the world.


 :sm24:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Hurray for no pain! Yay Julie!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

beautiful flowers bonnie - i don't know how you find the time and energy to do all you do. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> I took some photos of my flowers starting to bloom, too bad our season isn't longer
> 
> The first one is a planter my friend gave me for my birthday
> 
> It's only 21C/70F but feels very muggy hot today, I've been trying to get everything watered


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

SQM said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have been seeing tea party threads for years and today I stepped in. What is a tea party, here?


It is a pleasure to have you join us. I wondered what the tea party was at first as well. We have had 5 knit a Palooza gatherings in Defiance Ohio over the past 5 years. I think we have had 20 - 30 knitters come together each year which has been delightful. We hope you will feel comfortable to share what you are doing and what information you want to share about you.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Mary, I hope you have a wonderful trip!

So glad that Julie is doing well!

Kaye Jo, how is Marla's sister?


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

sugarsugar said:


> Just marking my spot. Thanks ladies for starting us off this week.
> 
> Well it sure did get down to only 1c degree last night, it was soooo cold early this morning. It has turned into a lovely sunny day though. I have just been outside picking lemons off my tree. I wish you could all pop in and get some! I picked more than 50 today and there are still heaps on there. Now back to catch up from where I was up to on here.....


Fresh lemonade and lemons in tea sounds great. Lemon bars would be a wonderful treat as well.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

jheiens said:


> Our *Tim* has had his surgery and is now home to recover as he begins to feel up to it.
> 
> No limitations on physical activity, diet, etc. for him. For some unknown reason, this young man with severe respiratory reactions to morphine was prescribed dilaudin for pain which provoked vomiting every time he was dosed. Then valium was ordered for pain and he tweaked, as they say around here for being high, all night long. Iced drinks were offered frequently, which caused violent hiccuping to the point of lifting his trunk off the bed. There were several other events which prevented proper rest for him, *BUT* he resumed his usual response to attractive females rather quickly after consuming a breakfast of pancakes, sausage links, and scrambled eggs this morning.
> 
> ...


Tim surely is a delightful young man.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Here is my new onesie , can't really get a good picture with the tablet but it's a lovely shade of blue and very sparkly and soft
> , think next time I make it I will make the tu tu part slightly longer I just didn't want it to become a skirt


Whereas I think the it would make a great skirt. Wondering about using the idea to do a skirt for Elizabeth. Could use up some of my yarn for lacy scarves maybe. A friend here makes the skirts so I might use her method to add to a onesie like this. Did you have a onesie pattern- most likely nothing like what it started out like. But i like the look of yours.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

SQM said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have been seeing tea party threads for years and today I stepped in. What is a tea party, here?


Welcome -I'm sure others have told you ll about us by now. So I will just say feel free to drop in anytime and speak up. While many of us have been here for over 6 years many have joined us over that time and we always welcome newbies.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

drive careful the rest of the way, my father drove like that but didn't stop near as often. --- sam



pacer said:


> We took our time and stopped about every two hours to gas, stretch and use the bathroom. We are visiting family for a week and then we will drive back home. We needed a break and it is a better time to travel as there is not any snow or ice to challenge the driving.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> No hurry. We stopped every 2 hours to gas up, use the bathroom and stretch our legs. We are taking the opportunity to spend time with family this week.


It's nice to be able to just take time to get to the destination, Marla and I really enjoyed being able to stop whenever and wherever we wanted without having to worry about being late or anything.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> i'll be doing the opening for a while. thanks tami. --- sam


Well we have a spare now so if at the last minute you can't do it let us know and we can use Tami's. Tami's is or will be with Kate so she can just post everyones at once. And you and/or Heidi know who to contact for a last minute opening. 
Of course if you know you won't be able to open then any one of us can do it for you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Mary, I hope you have a wonderful trip!
> 
> So glad that Julie is doing well!
> 
> Kaye Jo, how is Marla's sister?


Oh! I was going to tell you all and got side tracked. 
The doctors are silently very optimistic because she can bend the leg, still isn't allowed to put any weight on it, but has almost full movement in the knee and that almost never happens this early with that type of fracture. So all in all, things are looking up. :sm24:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I took some photos of my flowers starting to bloom, too bad our season isn't longer
> 
> The first one is a planter my friend gave me for my birthday
> 
> It's only 21C/70F but feels very muggy hot today, I've been trying to get everything watered


You might have a short season but it is beautiful.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

I didn't go to the football yesterday but listened to it- nd my team had an amazing final quarter and a half going from a small lead to a thrashing of the opposition. They still have the ability to play really well but rarely are doing so. Hopefully I will be up to going this Saturday- not that we are likely to win. But I've missed a few already becuase of this gut.

Did get to my nephews party for a short while let night. Skipped church this morning (it's an early service so didn't know how i was feeling when time to leave!) but may have been OK. Not feeling too bad so far. Cooked a small serve of porridge which I really enjoyed.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

machriste said:


> Flowers are beautiful, Bonnie!
> 
> Bummer today! Took a swimming friend to her hair appnt. today (she had foot surgery on both feet Monday.) when I had stopped in front of the shop to let her off, a woman backed out into my poor little Mazda with her great big Lexus. Insurance will cover it, but it's such a pain. No one hurt. Could always have been worse.????


Oh no- was it drivable after? A nuisance indeed but as you say could have been a lot worse.


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> Just a quick update on Julie. She just called me, to say she's been up walking down the corridor and there's NO pain in her hip!
> I'm going up in a couple of hours to visit, will update after I've seen her.


I'm so happy for Julie!! No pain - how wonderful. I will report this to my church and Bible study group who have all been praying for her. Please give her as many hugs as you can from all of us.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Wonderful news about Julie being pain-free and already walking the corridor. Also great news about Marla's sister's recovery from severe broken leg.
Bonnie your flowers are stunning! 

I think my feet are beginning to become webbed and am sprouting feathers we've had so much friggin' rain! Quack, quack, quack!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I guess I got confused as well, as I didn't realize that! I will try, but we are not home for most of the week. I will do my best!


All sorted as you will see from my PM


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Remember awhile back I had purchased an air fryer. Well, here it is months later and I _finally_ got around to trying it out. Anyway, I am in love with it! I made a meatloaf tonight using ground turkey, flax seed meal, nutritional yeast, egg, onion powder, bell pepper, and Montreal Steak seasoning. Cooked it at 370F for 20 min. and it was the best tasting & moist but not greasy meatloaf ever. DH and I both thoroughly enjoyed it. Think tomorrow I may try doing a pork loin roast in it.

Off to knit. TTYL


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Beautiful flowers, Bonnie! Machriste, so sad for your car damage. It is such a pain to have your car out of commission while it is being fixed. Do you have an alternative means of transportation or will insurance pay for a loaner while you are without wheels? I hope the car is quickly fixable without hidden damage.


. No problem driving it home.

Such good news re Julie! There truly are miracles. She waited so long for this with so much pain and now to be walking with no pain. I am thrilled for her!!!!

My insurance contact thought the other person's co. would pay for a loaner. I don't think there will be any hidden damage. It was rear end and I wasn't moving, and she was backing out of a parking spot--no high speed involved.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> Just a quick update on Julie. She just called me, to say she's been up walking down the corridor and there's NO pain in her hip!
> I'm going up in a couple of hours to visit, will update after I've seen her.


Wow- I still can't believe how quickly they are up and walking now.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh! I was going to tell you all and got side tracked.
> The doctors are silently very optimistic because she can bend the leg, still isn't allowed to put any weight on it, but has almost full movement in the knee and that almost never happens this early with that type of fracture. So all in all, things are looking up. :sm24:


Wonderful news. So glad for her and for Julie. Prayers and hugs continue.
Thanks so much for those who shared 2 circular links for me. I have them on and they are working so much better than DPNs as I kept having the stitches slip off the DPNs for me. Lacking in basic hand skills for DPNs I think. Once more, KAL has come to my rescue.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

pammie1234 said:


> Mary, I hope you have a wonderful trip!
> 
> So glad that Julie is doing well!
> 
> Kaye Jo, how is Marla's sister?


I had a glass of wine last night and here is tonight's glass of wine.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> We took our time and stopped about every two hours to gas, stretch and use the bathroom. We are visiting family for a week and then we will drive back home. We needed a break and it is a better time to travel as there is not any snow or ice to challenge the driving.


Glad you are taking a break- are all of you away?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Fan said:


> Just a quick update on Julie. She just called me, to say she's been up walking down the corridor and there's NO pain in her hip!
> I'm going up in a couple of hours to visit, will update after I've seen her.


That's fantastic news.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

When I had both knees done 15 years ago they had me up and walking 15 minutes after they moved me from recovery to my room.
NOT a pretty sight. By the 3rd day after surgery they had me going up steps. Can not say it was pain-free! I'm so pleased to hear Julie is doing so well.


darowil said:


> Wow- I still can't believe how quickly they are up and walking now.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Thank you so much for the knitting on two circulars links. I'm off to learn.


Have fun.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Remember awhile back I had purchased an air fryer. Well, here it is months later and I _finally_ got around to trying it out. Anyway, I am in love with it! I made a meatloaf tonight using ground turkey, flax seed meal, nutritional yeast, egg, onion powder, bell pepper, and Montreal Steak seasoning. Cooked it at 370F for 20 min. and it was the best tasting & moist but not greasy meatloaf ever. DH and I both thoroughly enjoyed it. Think tomorrow I may try doing a pork loin roast in it.
> 
> Off to knit. TTYL


Let me know how it goes and times please. I did potato rounds, pre heated and it took 12 minutes. They were the crispiest and most grease free we have ever enjoyed. Didn't think of meatloaf. Did you bake it as a solid mass or put it in as patties? I have been doing pork loin in the Instant pot with good luck, but would like to learn to use the air fryer better.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> Fresh lemonade and lemons in tea sounds great. Lemon bars would be a wonderful treat as well.


And lemon curd


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh! I was going to tell you all and got side tracked.
> The doctors are silently very optimistic because she can bend the leg, still isn't allowed to put any weight on it, but has almost full movement in the knee and that almost never happens this early with that type of fracture. So all in all, things are looking up. :sm24:


Continuing prayers.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

thewren said:


> beautiful flowers bonnie - i don't know how you find the time and energy to do all you do. --- sam


I agree. Sam, checking to see how you are doing today and if you are able to keep your food and fluids up. Inquiring minds worry about you. Prayers.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh! I was going to tell you all and got side tracked.
> The doctors are silently very optimistic because she can bend the leg, still isn't allowed to put any weight on it, but has almost full movement in the knee and that almost never happens this early with that type of fracture. So all in all, things are looking up. :sm24:


That sounds really encouraging indeed.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

darowil said:


> Glad you are taking a break- are all of you away?


Yes we are. We are visiting my in laws. We are playing cards and visiting family.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

did they ever find the lady with the dog? --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> Oh! I was going to tell you all and got side tracked.
> The doctors are silently very optimistic because she can bend the leg, still isn't allowed to put any weight on it, but has almost full movement in the knee and that almost never happens this early with that type of fracture. So all in all, things are looking up. :sm24:


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

thewren said:


> joy - i have forgotten what the operation was for. very glad that he is recovering so well. --- sam


*Sam*, Tim's surgery was to counter the inward rotation of the femur in each leg. The knees literally knocked into each other and slipped behind at each step. Definitely slows down walking and makes it very difficult and potentially dangerous--especially on inclines or stairs.

Both femurs were severed above the growth points, which had indicated that he'd reached his full growth. Both legs were then rotated to align them properly with the hips and then secured with metal rods of less than a full centimeter in diameter, with rigid nails. Two pediatric orthopods teamed up to accomplish the procedures in 4 1/2 hours and along with an additional bit of surgery on the great toe of his left foot. A significantly shortened tendon/ligatment was lengthened and the toes separated so that the larger toe did not move back under the 2nd toe and eventually cause a bunion. This team effort shortened the time he was under major anesthesia by half and eased the chance of surgeon fatigue and possible error on his part.

Medically, he is expected to make a full and reasonably quick recovery, barring unexpected events. We got him bathed today and had guests in for pizza, again, for dinner. Tim was his usual fun and witty self throughout the meal. Of course there were 5 varieties of pizza and no one ate any of his favorite!! :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:

He is also again able to find his favorite music and female singers on his computer now. So, life is good and he is content.

Thank you all for you prayers and good words for him and Susan. You are all so very much appreciated for your kindness and caring. Blessings on each of you.

Ohio Joy

:sm02: :sm02: :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is excellent news kaye - tons of healing energy zooming her way and keep the healing going into an upward direction. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> Oh! I was going to tell you all and got side tracked.
> The doctors are silently very optimistic because she can bend the leg, still isn't allowed to put any weight on it, but has almost full movement in the knee and that almost never happens this early with that type of fracture. So all in all, things are looking up. :sm24:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

don't push it margaret - take extra good care of yourself. --- sam



darowil said:


> I didn't go to the football yesterday but listened to it- nd my team had an amazing final quarter and a half going from a small lead to a thrashing of the opposition. They still have the ability to play really well but rarely are doing so. Hopefully I will be up to going this Saturday- not that we are likely to win. But I've missed a few already becuase of this gut.
> 
> Did get to my nephews party for a short while let night. Skipped church this morning (it's an early service so didn't know how i was feeling when time to leave!) but may have been OK. Not feeling too bad so far. Cooked a small serve of porridge which I really enjoyed.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

So glad to hear Julie is out of pain. That is amazing and wonderful.

Darowil, sure am concerned about what is going on with you and why you are still having a difficult time. It must be frustrating. Prayers that you will soon feel better. Healing wishes.

Sam, thinking of you. Hope you are soon feeling the best you have in a long time.

OH Joy, so glad Tim came through his surgery so well once all the extreme nausea and hiccups were over. He sure seems to have a good outlook and sense of humor.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

was she sorry? --- sam



machriste said:


> . No problem driving it home.
> 
> Such good news re Julie! There truly are miracles. She waited so long for this with so much pain and now to be walking with no pain. I am thrilled for her!!!!
> 
> My insurance contact thought the other person's co. would pay for a loaner. I don't think there will be any hidden damage. It was rear end and I wasn't moving, and she was backing out of a parking spot--no high speed involved.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Here is my new onesie , can't really get a good picture with the tablet but it's a lovely shade of blue and very sparkly and soft
> , think next time I make it I will make the tu tu part slightly longer I just didn't want it to become a skirt


Looks great!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Wonderful news. So glad for her and for Julie. Prayers and hugs continue.
> Thanks so much for those who shared 2 circular links for me. I have them on and they are working so much better than DPNs as I kept having the stitches slip off the DPNs for me. Lacking in basic hand skills for DPNs I think. Once more, KAL has come to my rescue.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

looks good mary - are you there yet? --- dsm



pacer said:


> I had a glass of wine last night and here is tonight's glass of wine.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

SQM said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have been seeing tea party threads for years and today I stepped in. What is a tea party, here?


Welcome! Just what you would imagine a tea party would be, great friends have tea and visiting! Hope you join us often.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

thewren said:


> drive careful the rest of the way, my father drove like that but didn't stop near as often. --- sam


We arrived last night. More driving on Tuesday and Saturday. My DH will drive on Tuesday. Probably take turns on Saturday. DH could not drive yesterday as he worked all night before we left home.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i worry about me too - lol. i am feeling better and eating much better. --- sam



flyty1n said:


> I agree. Sam, checking to see how you are doing today and if you are able to keep your food and fluids up. Inquiring minds worry about you. Prayers.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

pacer said:


> I had a glass of wine last night and here is tonight's glass of wine.


I'm about to join you! I've been de-cluttering today, and need to start the cleaning. My DS, DBIL, and the two boys are coming Monday! One of my nephews and his family are coming over to swim and eat hot dogs. I'll have the boys for 10 days! I'm sure my visits to the TP will be very limited!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Hope you're feeling all better soon and that the Chapstick comes out of the t-shirts.


I feel fine and have my voice 2 days on s row now. I haven't tried to get the chap stick out yet. Probably tomorrow. I will have to scrub. Y hand.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> i'll be doing the opening for a while. thanks tami. --- sam


I am so glad to hear that! Happy to help if I can when needed though.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> I would try Goo Gone which you should be able to get in any paint or hardware store. Also would try Toluene, also available in paint stores. But, be careful with Toluene, use outside, test a bit on the underside hem at first to be sure it doesn't fade the fabric and note that it is flammable..once again, use outside. It is what we use to take off grease and silicone bits when we get our cars ready for painting in the body shop and will thin silicone sealant to be used as head cement on flies. Good luck.


Darn. Wish I had seen this while I was still home. No place around here to get any without driving half an hour. Thanks. I will remember it for future use because I know it will happen again !


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I often use Mr.Clean if DH gets his clothes greasy, I'm not sure if you can get it in the US. It works great


We can get it here, and I have some at home. Of course not with me!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I took some photos of my flowers starting to bloom, too bad our season isn't longer
> 
> The first one is a planter my friend gave me for my birthday
> 
> It's only 21C/70F but feels very muggy hot today, I've been trying to get everything watered


Beautiful flowers!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

machriste said:


> Flowers are beautiful, Bonnie!
> 
> Bummer today! Took a swimming friend to her hair appnt. today (she had foot surgery on both feet Monday.) when I had stopped in front of the shop to let her off, a woman backed out into my poor little Mazda with her great big Lexus. Insurance will cover it, but it's such a pain. No one hurt. Could always have been worse.????


Sorry to hear about your car. Glad no one was hurt and insurance will fix it.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> My big perennial bed along the bush is kind of a jungle, I've got the weeds out but I should thin them out some. I went to visit an acquaintance a couple of weeks ago & her place looks like a park, everything perfectly spaced & marked with what kind & colour, mine is like a dogs breakfast compared to that????????
> The pink petunias are in 2 old copper wash biolers, one DH found in a junk pile, I think they make great planters.
> 
> I think I'm finally organized, house cleaned,fridge emptied & cleaned, laundry done, garden weeded, bag packed,& flowers watered, just need to get supper organized. I'm pooped????


Have a safe trip and have fun!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well we have a spare now so if at the last minute you can't do it let us know and we can use Tami's. Tami's is or will be with Kate so she can just post everyones at once. And you and/or Heidi know who to contact for a last minute opening.
> Of course if you know you won't be able to open then any one of us can do it for you.


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh! I was going to tell you all and got side tracked.
> The doctors are silently very optimistic because she can bend the leg, still isn't allowed to put any weight on it, but has almost full movement in the knee and that almost never happens this early with that type of fracture. So all in all, things are looking up. :sm24:


Wonderful!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> All sorted as you will see from my PM


 :sm24:


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

thewren said:


> was she sorry? --- sam


I think so.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Hi again just got home from seeing Julie, she was walking with sticks a little, and the physiotherapist came to show her leg exercises. Am totally amazed how she's coping. I gave her a big hug from all of you. Her friend Eva came too, and she can't believe it either. She brought Julie's laptop so she will possibly be back online soon. Of course she's got some excellent pain relief at present, which is making moving easier for her. Prayer warriors, you're the best!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> They can be a handful at times. I recall one day, Greg standing at the fence looking worried and telling me his mum was dead! Eek I ran over there expecting the worst and there she was, very much alive! She had been in the toilet, and he was worried as she'd been in there awhile. So we had a good scare that day, and realised he can't be trusted to give correct information lol! Just like a wee boy telling porkies!


That is a worrisome situation.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

jheiens said:


> *Sam*, Tim's surgery was to counter the inward rotation of the femur in each leg. The knees literally knocked into each other and slipped behind at each step. Definitely slows down walking and makes it very difficult and potentially dangerous--especially on inclines or stairs.
> 
> Both femurs were severed above the growth points, which had indicated that he'd reached his full growth. Both legs were then rotated to align them properly with the hips and then secured with metal rods of less than a full centimeter in diameter, with rigid nails. Two pediatric orthopods teamed up to accomplish the procedures in 4 1/2 hours and along with an additional bit of surgery on the great toe of his left foot. A significantly shortened tendon/ligatment was lengthened and the toes separated so that the larger toe did not move back under the 2nd toe and eventually cause a bunion. This team effort shortened the time he was under major anesthesia by half and eased the chance of surgeon fatigue and possible error on his part.
> 
> ...


Glad to hear he is doing well after such a complex surgery. Are the computer speakers working well for him?


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Beautiful onesies. You are correct, the LYS, Heindselmann's, is the oldest continuing yarn shop in the United States, opened in 1904. I am sure this is because of their great yarns, good prices and above and beyond service. They know their regulars by name and you are always greeted when you walk in the door, whether an old customer or a first timer. Wonderful service.


Looked the up on-line. Wish they had a website for ordering. One more reason to visit Utah. What a fabulous place.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Our *Tim* has had his surgery and is now home to recover as he begins to feel up to it.
> 
> No limitations on physical activity, diet, etc. for him. For some unknown reason, this young man with severe respiratory reactions to morphine was prescribed dilaudin for pain which provoked vomiting every time he was dosed. Then valium was ordered for pain and he tweaked, as they say around here for being high, all night long. Iced drinks were offered frequently, which caused violent hiccuping to the point of lifting his trunk off the bed. There were several other events which prevented proper rest for him, *BUT* he resumed his usual response to attractive females rather quickly after consuming a breakfast of pancakes, sausage links, and scrambled eggs this morning.
> 
> ...


Glad that Tim's surgery went well. He sounds like a typical young male when it comes to pretty women. :sm09:


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

pammie1234 said:


> I'm about to join you! I've been de-cluttering today, and need to start the cleaning. My DS, DBIL, and the two boys are coming Monday! One of my nephews and his family are coming over to swim and eat hot dogs. I'll have the boys for 10 days! I'm sure my visits to the TP will be very limited!


Enjoy your glass of wine! The boys will keep you busy. Enjoy your time with them!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I need to go back to the beginning and get caught up but wanted to pop in so I would get my notifications. We are sitting at the tire shop trying to get that leaky tire figured out. Been fighting it fo for a while now. I think by the sounds it's s faulty valve stem. At least as long as DH is with me that isn't a big problem as he can hook up the air compressor and put air in it. As it's the inside dual I can't. We will by in Sam's neck of the woods for a few days but I won't go visit just in case this isn't allergies. Pretty sure it is but won't chance passing anything to our Sam. Had my full voice all day yesterday. Feel fine. Grass pollen is high right now.
> 
> I was not happy when I went to bed last night. I had thrown a load of mixed clothes in the washer and dryer before we went to the club for supper and DH to work there for the evening. Went down to take that out and put the last load of jeans in dryer so I had everything clean before we left this morning. Apparently I didn't check my pockets well enough as I found chap stick all over my new summer t shirts. I will be trying dish washing soap by hand to see if I can get it out. Of course I didn't find it until everything went through the dryer. Needles to say, I did not sleep well.
> 
> Time to hook up the truck and we will be off! Talk to you later!


Sounds like something I would do. Maybe spray with some WD40 and then an Oxiclean soak?


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Margaret, I hope you managed to get to your brothers' for a visit & that E is over whatever is causing the fevers. I agree with the others, I think you need to put a little pressure on David to get you a functioning kitchen, how can you get feeling better if you can't cook whatever my taste good at the moment.
> 
> Sonja, I love the little tutu & agree with Rookie, you really should write up & sell some of your patterns, they are so pretty they would sell like hotcakes????
> 
> ...


Mom had a Kleenex in EVERY pocket. Maybe an old toothbrush to comb through or a flea comb... cheap in the pet section.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:
> 
> http://www.wigsis.com/s/index.html?gclid=CNHR55rG6NQCFUKewAodEp4McQ --- sam


How I wish they actually looked like that on!!!! I'm ready.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Many hospitals are now using dilaudid in the recovery room for pain. It is an amnesiac and that is why I have put on records that I am "allergic" to it. Though I usually have total recall of all hospital experiences, when I received that with colostomy, I had no recollection of visitors, instructions or even what had been done to me. Never again..... Glad to hear Tim is now back to his normal antics.... Hope the rest or recovery is uneventful.


And I'm allergic to morphine. I keep telling everyone that I don't want it. Hopefully they will take notice.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> I didn't go to the football yesterday but listened to it- nd my team had an amazing final quarter and a half going from a small lead to a thrashing of the opposition. They still have the ability to play really well but rarely are doing so. Hopefully I will be up to going this Saturday- not that we are likely to win. But I've missed a few already becuase of this gut.
> 
> Did get to my nephews party for a short while let night. Skipped church this morning (it's an early service so didn't know how i was feeling when time to leave!) but may have been OK. Not feeling too bad so far. Cooked a small serve of porridge which I really enjoyed.


Glad you are feeling better, enjoying your food is a good sign.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Wonderful news about Julie being pain-free and already walking the corridor. Also great news about Marla's sister's recovery from severe broken leg.
> Bonnie your flowers are stunning!
> 
> I think my feet are beginning to become webbed and am sprouting feathers we've had so much friggin' rain! Quack, quack, quack!


The old McDonalds commercial, quack quack waddle waddle, if it rains all day, pretend you're a duck. lol


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I took some photos of my flowers starting to bloom, too bad our season isn't longer
> 
> The first one is a planter my friend gave me for my birthday
> 
> It's only 21C/70F but feels very muggy hot today, I've been trying to get everything watered


Lovely flowers and that planter from your friend is bigger than I thought. I seethe birds are made welcome as well.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Remember awhile back I had purchased an air fryer. Well, here it is months later and I _finally_ got around to trying it out. Anyway, I am in love with it! I made a meatloaf tonight using ground turkey, flax seed meal, nutritional yeast, egg, onion powder, bell pepper, and Montreal Steak seasoning. Cooked it at 370F for 20 min. and it was the best tasting & moist but not greasy meatloaf ever. DH and I both thoroughly enjoyed it. Think tomorrow I may try doing a pork loin roast in it.
> 
> Off to knit. TTYL


Marla loves hers, she's used is so much since Christmas. She does chicken thighs in it from a frozen state and says they come out wonderfully.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

machriste said:


> . No problem driving it home.
> 
> Such good news re Julie! There truly are miracles. She waited so long for this with so much pain and now to be walking with no pain. I am thrilled for her!!!!
> 
> My insurance contact thought the other person's co. would pay for a loaner. I don't think there will be any hidden damage. It was rear end and I wasn't moving, and she was backing out of a parking spot--no high speed involved.


I hope that they do, you need to have reliable transport.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> I had a glass of wine last night and here is tonight's glass of wine.


If mine was chilled, I'd raise a glass with you. :sm24:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Here is my new onesie , can't really get a good picture with the tablet but it's a lovely shade of blue and very sparkly and soft
> , think next time I make it I will make the tu tu part slightly longer I just didn't want it to become a skirt


The tutu looks perfect.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

machriste said:


> Flowers are beautiful, Bonnie!
> 
> Bummer today! Took a swimming friend to her hair appnt. today (she had foot surgery on both feet Monday.) when I had stopped in front of the shop to let her off, a woman backed out into my poor little Mazda with her great big Lexus. Insurance will cover it, but it's such a pain. No one hurt. Could always have been worse.????


Glad everyone is OK but what an inconvenience with having repairs. As DH would say, no good deed goes unpunished!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Fan said:


> Hi again just got home from seeing Julie, she was walking with sticks a little, and the physiotherapist came to show her leg exercises. Am totally amazed how she's coping. I gave her a big hug from all of you. Her friend Eva came too, and she can't believe it either. She brought Julie's laptop so she will possibly be back online soon. Of course she's got some excellent pain relief at present, which is making moving easier for her. Prayer warriors, you're the best!


I am so happy for Julie! Thank you so much for keeping us informed and for passing along our hugs.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

thewren said:


> i worry about me too - lol. i am feeling better and eating much better. --- sam


WooHoo. That's what I like to hear!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> did they ever find the lady with the dog? --- sam


To our knowledge so far, no. I hope that they do, but if they don't, as long as she doesn't let her dog run loose anymore, something good came out of it.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jheiens said:


> *Sam*, Tim's surgery was to counter the inward rotation of the femur in each leg. The knees literally knocked into each other and slipped behind at each step. Definitely slows down walking and makes it very difficult and potentially dangerous--especially on inclines or stairs.
> 
> Both femurs were severed above the growth points, which had indicated that he'd reached his full growth. Both legs were then rotated to align them properly with the hips and then secured with metal rods of less than a full centimeter in diameter, with rigid nails. Two pediatric orthopods teamed up to accomplish the procedures in 4 1/2 hours and along with an additional bit of surgery on the great toe of his left foot. A significantly shortened tendon/ligatment was lengthened and the toes separated so that the larger toe did not move back under the 2nd toe and eventually cause a bunion. This team effort shortened the time he was under major anesthesia by half and eased the chance of surgeon fatigue and possible error on his part.
> 
> ...


Tim doesn't like pizza does he? :sm23: 
It sounds like Tim is having a wiz bang of a recovery, I'm so glad it all went so well. :sm24:


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

pacer said:


> Glad to hear he is doing well after such a complex surgery. Are the computer speakers working well for him?


Yes, thanks to your family and especially to our _Tea Party professional_ at Best Buy, of course.

Ohio Joy


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

budasha said:


> And I'm allergic to morphine. I keep telling everyone that I don't want it. Hopefully they will take notice.


I hope they all take notice of your allergy. It's plastered all over my records along with construction neon orange highlight tape. I never want to experience anything like morphine poisoning ever again.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> My big perennial bed along the bush is kind of a jungle, I've got the weeds out but I should thin them out some. I went to visit an acquaintance a couple of weeks ago & her place looks like a park, everything perfectly spaced & marked with what kind & colour, mine is like a dogs breakfast compared to that????????
> The pink petunias are in 2 old copper wash biolers, one DH found in a junk pile, I think they make great planters.
> 
> I think I'm finally organized, house cleaned,fridge emptied & cleaned, laundry done, garden weeded, bag packed,& flowers watered, just need to get supper organized. I'm pooped????


I LOVE copper and think it makes great planters. I had actually wanted the island top to be done in copper but the piece we had was not large enough. I thought DH would use it on the top of a planting station for me but used it on one I didn't like at all and he sold it. I'll have to dig up a picture of the entertainment center he made for the kids with copper panels in doors and on tops.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> i worry about me too - lol. i am feeling better and eating much better. --- sam


That's very good! Keep eating better and you'll hopefully keep feeling better, just don't forget to hydrate darlin'.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Hi again just got home from seeing Julie, she was walking with sticks a little, and the physiotherapist came to show her leg exercises. Am totally amazed how she's coping. I gave her a big hug from all of you. Her friend Eva came too, and she can't believe it either. She brought Julie's laptop so she will possibly be back online soon. Of course she's got some excellent pain relief at present, which is making moving easier for her. Prayer warriors, you're the best!


Wonderful!!! 
Thank you for sharing hugs. 
Great that she's got her laptop and can get online hopefully. 
Great pain meds are always a good thing. :sm24:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh! I was going to tell you all and got side tracked.
> The doctors are silently very optimistic because she can bend the leg, still isn't allowed to put any weight on it, but has almost full movement in the knee and that almost never happens this early with that type of fracture. So all in all, things are looking up. :sm24:


Great news and I hope that means that the unbearable pain is now controlled.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

darowil said:


> I didn't go to the football yesterday but listened to it- nd my team had an amazing final quarter and a half going from a small lead to a thrashing of the opposition. They still have the ability to play really well but rarely are doing so. Hopefully I will be up to going this Saturday- not that we are likely to win. But I've missed a few already becuase of this gut.
> 
> Did get to my nephews party for a short while let night. Skipped church this morning (it's an early service so didn't know how i was feeling when time to leave!) but may have been OK. Not feeling too bad so far. Cooked a small serve of porridge which I really enjoyed.


Knowing how much you love your football, I van imagine you going but please don't overdo.

I wonder if some rice would go down well. Then again, I like butter on mine and that might be too rich.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Remember awhile back I had purchased an air fryer. Well, here it is months later and I _finally_ got around to trying it out. Anyway, I am in love with it! I made a meatloaf tonight using ground turkey, flax seed meal, nutritional yeast, egg, onion powder, bell pepper, and Montreal Steak seasoning. Cooked it at 370F for 20 min. and it was the best tasting & moist but not greasy meatloaf ever. DH and I both thoroughly enjoyed it. Think tomorrow I may try doing a pork loin roast in it.
> 
> Off to knit. TTYL


I'v heard they are wonderful and may see if DH has any interest. I'm all for fast, clean and easy.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Knowing how much you love your football, I van imagine you going but please don't overdo.
> 
> I wonder if some rice would go down well. Then again, I like butter on mine and that might be too rich.


Appetite definitely seems to be returning. So should be OK now I think- while not eating enough yet a bit more each day and soon I will ne needing to watch my intake again to avoid gaining! And while I'm hoping to not gain back on the weight I am planning to wait a while before i start to try to lose again.

Looked at the rice today and wondered the same but didn't fancy it yet. Maybe a rice pudding though.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

pacer said:


> I had a glass of wine last night and here is tonight's glass of wine.


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Great news and I hope that means that the unbearable pain is now controlled.


She still has a lot of pain but it sounds like it's getting better. And at least now there is hope she'll be walking again in the next few months. She may not be able to fly, it depends on if she can manage the foot pedals or not, once she's fully recovered.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

budasha said:


> And I'm allergic to morphine. I keep telling everyone that I don't want it. Hopefully they will take notice.


They usually put it n your records and will have a band on your wrist listing allergies. I do get a small amount of itching from the morphine but nothing bad so I am fortunate to be able to use a morphine pump on my own. Dad was highly allergic. They used something else for pain but I've forgotten what.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

darowil said:


> Appetite definitely seems to be returning. So should be OK now I think- while not eating enough yet a bit more each day and soon I will ne needing to watch my intake again to avoid gaining! And while I'm hoping to not gain back on the weight I am planning to wait a while before i start to try to lose again.
> 
> Looked at the rice today and wondered the same but didn't fancy it yet. Maybe a rice pudding though.


The pudding does sound good..... I tend to like cold when stomach is off. You aren't going to want to hear this but..... the weight you lost was not a natural weight loss. You are going to gain some of it back and that is a healthy thing. Some of it will stay off with care, and that is a bonus but actively trying to lose weight right now is a BAD thing. I would check with Dr. on when that is a safe thing to do and suggestions on best way to go about it. The fact that you were dehydrated shows that your current plan needs some tweaking. As you gain a little strength, doing some walking and moving will help keep the weight gain to a minimum.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> She still has a lot of pain but it sounds like it's getting better. And at least now there is hope she'll be walking again in the next few months. She may not be able to fly, it depends on if she can manage the foot pedals or not, once she's fully recovered.


That is a long way off right now but I am hopeful that, once she can walk, she can do some exercises to regain leg strength. In the meantime, one day at a time.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Joy, more good recovery news for Tim. The surgery sounds like it would be a very tough thing to go through. Tim must be a very courageous young man. I wish him all the best.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> That is a long way off right now but I am hopeful that, once she can walk, she can do some exercises to regain leg strength. In the meantime, one day at a time.


Yep, slow and steady.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Caught up again and off to do a little computer work before going to bed EARLY for me.
We didn't do anything today, as the rain lasted farther into morning and it was too late to go to Farmer's Market when it finally stopped. DH picked up his third alternator in days. Obviously some problem that we can't find but it is hard for him to bend over to do that installation. He can't be without air in this weather so I guess I know what he will be doing tomorrow. Livey and her dad went to Tennessee for the long week-end. I'm attaching picture of Dre'a... Working and in Narita, Japan. That is a trip I wish I could have stowed away in her bag.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> Just a quick update on Julie. She just called me, to say she's been up walking down the corridor and there's NO pain in her hip!
> I'm going up in a couple of hours to visit, will update after I've seen her.


That's wonderful!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

pacer said:


> We took our time and stopped about every two hours to gas, stretch and use the bathroom. We are visiting family for a week and then we will drive back home. We needed a break and it is a better time to travel as there is not any snow or ice to challenge the driving.


Have a good holiday, you deserve some time off & a rest


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Caught up again and off to do a little computer work before going to bed EARLY for me.
> We didn't do anything today, as the rain lasted farther into morning and it was too late to go to Farmer's Market when it finally stopped. DH picked up his third alternator in days. Obviously some problem that we can't find but it is hard for him to bend over to do that installation. He can't be without air in this weather so I guess I know what he will be doing tomorrow. Livey and her dad went to Tennessee for the long week-end. I'm attaching picture of Dre'a... Working and in Narita, Japan. That is a trip I wish I could have stowed away in her bag.


Sweet dreams. 
Great picture! She looks way to young to have college age children.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> beautiful flowers bonnie - i don't know how you find the time and energy to do all you do. --- sam


You have to remember I'm still a spring chicken ????????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

pacer said:


> Fresh lemonade and lemons in tea sounds great. Lemon bars would be a wonderful treat as well.


I have a great recipe for a lemon cream desert that's sooo good- a shortbread base, cream cheese layer, lemon layer & whip cream- I can feel my waistline expanding just talking about it????????


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I made pasta salad, deviled eggs, cucumber and onion (in vinegar and water with black pepper...yum!) for tomorrow, as well as a chocolate cake. Then did some sewing. I tried out a bowtie block and really like it. It will make a cute doll or baby quilt. I do have to get going on quilting the next one, too.

We had about five minutes of rain. I'm hoping for a lot more (Gwen? Send yours?). Heh. 

I just hope lightning doesn't start any more fires. Dry storms are no good! 

It's nearly bedtime and dang this day went by fast...guess because I was so busy. Neighbors already shooting off fireworks. Sigh. I should still sleep, though. I'm tired tonight.

Hugs, blessings, and healing thoughts, along with a welcome for the new folk!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh! I was going to tell you all and got side tracked.
> The doctors are silently very optimistic because she can bend the leg, still isn't allowed to put any weight on it, but has almost full movement in the knee and that almost never happens this early with that type of fracture. So all in all, things are looking up. :sm24:


That's great news! Hope she makes a full recovery


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> The pudding does sound good..... I tend to like cold when stomach is off. You aren't going to want to hear this but..... the weight you lost was not a natural weight loss. You are going to gain some of it back and that is a healthy thing. Some of it will stay off with care, and that is a bonus but actively trying to lose weight right now is a BAD thing. I would check with Dr. on when that is a safe thing to do and suggestions on best way to go about it. The fact that you were dehydrated shows that your current plan needs some tweaking. As you gain a little strength, doing some walking and moving will help keep the weight gain to a minimum.


I have no intention of trying to lose weight until I have been well for a while.
Appetite definitely back today- eating away at all sorts of unhealthy things. But that is normal for me. So from tomorrow I will try to eat healthy things. Will recover much better on a healthy balanced diet than an unhealthy one.
Was dehydrated becuase I hadn't been eating and drinking properly for almost a month, nothing to do with my previous planned weight loss or way of doing it. That my GP likes.
Even thinking of going for a walk around the block soon. Did some washing up- then got David to finish it.
But I am feeling much better today so far- will not rush things though (when I have been really sick I have tended to do so. The one time my natural lazy streak doesn't come to the fore and the one time it should!).


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm so glad that you are beginning to feel better and eating better Sam. 


thewren said:


> i worry about me too - lol. i am feeling better and eating much better. --- sam


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

jheiens said:


> *Sam*, Tim's surgery was to counter the inward rotation of the femur in each leg. The knees literally knocked into each other and slipped behind at each step. Definitely slows down walking and makes it very difficult and potentially dangerous--especially on inclines or stairs.
> 
> Both femurs were severed above the growth points, which had indicated that he'd reached his full growth. Both legs were then rotated to align them properly with the hips and then secured with metal rods of less than a full centimeter in diameter, with rigid nails. Two pediatric orthopods teamed up to accomplish the procedures in 4 1/2 hours and along with an additional bit of surgery on the great toe of his left foot. A significantly shortened tendon/ligatment was lengthened and the toes separated so that the larger toe did not move back under the 2nd toe and eventually cause a bunion. This team effort shortened the time he was under major anesthesia by half and eased the chance of surgeon fatigue and possible error on his part.
> 
> ...


Sounds like quite the extensive surgery, I hope it makes his life much easier


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> Hi again just got home from seeing Julie, she was walking with sticks a little, and the physiotherapist came to show her leg exercises. Am totally amazed how she's coping. I gave her a big hug from all of you. Her friend Eva came too, and she can't believe it either. She brought Julie's laptop so she will possibly be back online soon. Of course she's got some excellent pain relief at present, which is making moving easier for her. Prayer warriors, you're the best!


????????


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> I have no intention of trying to lose weight until I have been well for a while.
> Appetite definitely back today- eating away at all sorts of unhealthy things. But that is normal for me. So from tomorrow I will try to eat healthy things. Will recover much better on a healthy balanced diet than an unhealthy one.
> Was dehydrated becuase I hadn't been eating and drinking properly for almost a month, nothing to do with my previous planned weight loss or way of doing it. That my GP likes.
> Even thinking of going for a walk around the block soon. Did some washing up- then got David to finish it.
> But I am feeling much better today so far- will not rush things though (when I have been really sick I have tended to do so. The one time my natural lazy streak doesn't come to the fore and the one time it should!).


It sounds like you are on the upswing, so hoping all just keeps getting better.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Mom had a Kleenex in EVERY pocket. Maybe an old toothbrush to comb through or a flea comb... cheap in the pet section.


Thanks, I'll look for one


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Caught up. Need to unload the dishwasher and reload it from dinner tonight. Then will go to bed. TTYL. Sweet awakenings and/or pleasant dreams to all.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Appetite definitely seems to be returning. So should be OK now I think- while not eating enough yet a bit more each day and soon I will ne needing to watch my intake again to avoid gaining! And while I'm hoping to not gain back on the weight I am planning to wait a while before i start to try to lose again.
> 
> Looked at the rice today and wondered the same but didn't fancy it yet. Maybe a rice pudding though.


We love rice pudding


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> I have no intention of trying to lose weight until I have been well for a while.
> Appetite definitely back today- eating away at all sorts of unhealthy things. But that is normal for me. So from tomorrow I will try to eat healthy things. Will recover much better on a healthy balanced diet than an unhealthy one.
> Was dehydrated becuase I hadn't been eating and drinking properly for almost a month, nothing to do with my previous planned weight loss or way of doing it. That my GP likes.
> Even thinking of going for a walk around the block soon. Did some washing up- then got David to finish it.
> But I am feeling much better today so far- will not rush things though (when I have been really sick I have tended to do so. The one time my natural lazy streak doesn't come to the fore and the one time it should!).


I'm glad you finally seem to be on the mend


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Jeanette, thank you for links. Have bookmarked page.
Bonnie, pretty flowers,


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well people have been shooting off fireworks in our neighborhood for the last two nights, I'm going to be so glad when the 4th is over, they have no respect for people that want to sleep, and the fact that fireworks are not supposed to be shot off in city limits, but I don't hear the police doing anything to stop it, and it's been pretty dry here lately so really not a good idea to be setting them off in neighborhoods. 
Oh well, this too shall pass.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Wonderful news about Julie and Marla's mom.u


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

martina said:


> Thank you for asking about her. She's still having some problems, some days ok some days not good at all.


Sorry to hear that Mary was hoping for better news , do hope she has lots more good days than bad


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> I love it the way it is.


Thank you Mary


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Wonderful news about Julie and Marla's mom.u


 :sm24:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Whereas I think the it would make a great skirt. Wondering about using the idea to do a skirt for Elizabeth. Could use up some of my yarn for lacy scarves maybe. A friend here makes the skirts so I might use her method to add to a onesie like this. Did you have a onesie pattern- most likely nothing like what it started out like. But i like the look of yours.


No I didn't use a pattern Margaret , I just made my own , did the navy and white boy one first then made the girl one with the tu tu added and changed the straps to fasten ones


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh! I was going to tell you all and got side tracked.
> The doctors are silently very optimistic because she can bend the leg, still isn't allowed to put any weight on it, but has almost full movement in the knee and that almost never happens this early with that type of fracture. So all in all, things are looking up. :sm24:


That is good news Kaye Jo


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Martina, sorry your sister still isn't well.

I hope all those in the US have a great 4th if July


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> I didn't go to the football yesterday but listened to it- nd my team had an amazing final quarter and a half going from a small lead to a thrashing of the opposition. They still have the ability to play really well but rarely are doing so. Hopefully I will be up to going this Saturday- not that we are likely to win. But I've missed a few already becuase of this gut.
> 
> Did get to my nephews party for a short while let night. Skipped church this morning (it's an early service so didn't know how i was feeling when time to leave!) but may have been OK. Not feeling too bad so far. Cooked a small serve of porridge which I really enjoyed.


Glad to hear you are feeling ok so far , hopefully you are on the mend 
Maybe your team will surprise you , they may be on a winning streak ????


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Mary, I hope that your mom has more better days than bad days and gets back to herself soon. 
Martina, I hope that your sister gets fully recovered soon, it's been a really long haul for her, it has to be draining on her. 
Margaret, Julie, Nicho, and Sonja, I hope that you are all feeling much better soon and fully recovered before you know it. 
I am going to head to bed, sweet dreams for those heading that way and good day to those rising.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie, you are doing super. Yeah Julie!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

flyty1n said:


> Wonderful news. So glad for her and for Julie. Prayers and hugs continue.
> Thanks so much for those who shared 2 circular links for me. I have them on and they are working so much better than DPNs as I kept having the stitches slip off the DPNs for me. Lacking in basic hand skills for DPNs I think. Once more, KAL has come to my rescue.


It's fun to learn different techniques, I could never use the dpns but happily found circulars and magic loop ,


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Jynx, your DD is beautiful.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> Looks great!


Thank you Tami


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> i worry about me too - lol. i am feeling better and eating much better. --- sam


That is good news Sam


----------



## flokrejci (Sep 24, 2015)

Premature fireworks here too, and totally illegal. Must be something about Saturday nights... I am amused to hear that my brand-new-firefighter grandson in Kentucky is on duty the Fourth--he should get a good dose of experience. It sounds as though he is also getting teased for his California-conscience water conservation habits, but that's nothing to apologize for even when they aren't needed. I am so proud of him and his good attitude! He is the youngest fire department probationer in Bowling Green--born and reared in suburban Los Angeles.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Fan said:


> Hi again just got home from seeing Julie, she was walking with sticks a little, and the physiotherapist came to show her leg exercises. Am totally amazed how she's coping. I gave her a big hug from all of you. Her friend Eva came too, and she can't believe it either. She brought Julie's laptop so she will possibly be back online soon. Of course she's got some excellent pain relief at present, which is making moving easier for her. Prayer warriors, you're the best!


Thank you for the update Fan


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Googled how to get chap stick out of clothes that were washed and dried, suggest using spray &a wash then launder.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

budasha said:


> The tutu looks perfect.


Thank you Liz


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you for the update Fan


You're welcome Sonja.

To everyone, Julie just called to say the internet can't be connected so she will be offline for awhile sorry, but any news I get I will relay it for you.
She's tired tonight, needing to have a good sleep, so hopefully she will. She's had quite a big operation and her body needs to heal and rest.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Here is my new onesie , can't really get a good picture with the tablet but it's a lovely shade of blue and very sparkly and soft
> , think next time I make it I will make the tu tu part slightly longer I just didn't want it to become a skirt


Gorgeous! And I love the little buttons too. :sm24: :sm11:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Fan said:


> You're welcome Sonja.
> 
> To everyone, Julie just called to say the internet can't be connected so she will be offline for awhile sorry, but any news I get I will relay it for you.
> She's tired tonight, needing to have a good sleep, so hopefully she will. She's had quite a big operation and her body needs to heal and rest.


I wondered about the internet connection in the hospital , here you have to pay to connect to the hospital internet 
Hope Julie is having a good night's rest


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> Gorgeous! And I love the little buttons too. :sm24: :sm11:


Thank you Cathy.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

I've give up on the butterfly lace pattern I was trying to put on the back of a little cardigan ,it was a bit to complicated , my brain and hands would just not play nicely together, didn't help that I was trying to do it upside down , must have tried to do the first 3 rows about 5 times , might have persevered if it was for me but not for a little baby cardigan so thought enough is enough I'll try to make my own more basic graph , which i did and was knitting along happily thinking no more frogging when i noticed a mistake i thought i had done an extra yo easily fixed , but no I had only put the knitting down and when picked back up started the wrong way , such a rookie mistake , think I need my L plates back on again ????


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> It's a group of like-minded friends who discuss everything and anything (although politics and religion are off limits mostly - we play nice!) over a virtual cup of tea/coffee. Sam is our 'leader' and a new Tea Party begins every week at 5pm EST. We love new voices so please come and pull up a seat at our tea table and join in, you'll soon get to know us all.


Welcome to SQM from me..... and ditto to the above. Hope to see you pop in again.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie... It was MINUS 2c here at 7.30 this morning! Now can I say it was cold.....LOL ? 

Again it turned into a lovely sunny day, family came over for few hours and also a niece and hubby and daughter too. It was a lovely time. :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Bonnie , I might look into it as son said he can sort patterns out for me , they are pretty straight forward to me but it's realising how much you need to write


Good for you Sonja! Your patterns are beautiful they will sell well. :sm11:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> Good for you Sonja! Your patterns are beautiful they will sell well. :sm11:


Think ive Changed my mind again when I started looking into it , and saw questions on vat


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I took some photos of my flowers starting to bloom, too bad our season isn't longer
> 
> The first one is a planter my friend gave me for my birthday
> 
> It's only 21C/70F but feels very muggy hot today, I've been trying to get everything watered


Lovely flowers Bonnie. Yellow flowers are my favourite. Thanks for sharing. :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Think ive Changed my mind again when I started looking into it , and saw questions on vat


Oh well, think on it for longer. Either way you are still very talented. :sm17: :sm11:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm glad you finally seem to be on the mend


And its now just after 6.30 in the evening and i'm still feeling good!

Commented to Vicky that I actually started to feel better after the bowel prep- and she said that years ago Brett had a bowel prep and felt better after it. And it was then many years before he had any more issues (like over 10 years I think).


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I've give up on the butterfly lace pattern I was trying to put on the back of a little cardigan ,it was a bit to complicated , my brain and hands would just not play nicely together, didn't help that I was trying to do it upside down , must have tried to do the first 3 rows about 5 times , might have persevered if it was for me but not for a little baby cardigan so thought enough is enough I'll try to make my own more basic graph , which i did and was knitting along happily thinking no more frogging when i noticed a mistake i thought i had done an extra yo easily fixed , but no I had only put the knitting down and when picked back up started the wrong way , such a rookie mistake , think I need my L plates back on again ????


Don't worry I did it earlier this year. Took me ages to figure it out- even after some one said it looked like I had done that I said I never do that. But I had done it :sm12: After over 50m years of knitting so I think you can be excused.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

machriste said:


> Flowers are beautiful, Bonnie!
> 
> Bummer today! Took a swimming friend to her hair appnt. today (she had foot surgery on both feet Monday.) when I had stopped in front of the shop to let her off, a woman backed out into my poor little Mazda with her great big Lexus. Insurance will cover it, but it's such a pain. No one hurt. Could always have been worse.????


Glad no one was hurt, but what a shame the silly woman backed into your little car. :sm19:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Fan said:


> Just a quick update on Julie. She just called me, to say she's been up walking down the corridor and there's NO pain in her hip!
> I'm going up in a couple of hours to visit, will update after I've seen her.


Excellent news. Yay Julie... NO pain! :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh! I was going to tell you all and got side tracked.
> The doctors are silently very optimistic because she can bend the leg, still isn't allowed to put any weight on it, but has almost full movement in the knee and that almost never happens this early with that type of fracture. So all in all, things are looking up. :sm24:


Oh that is very good news.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> i worry about me too - lol. i am feeling better and eating much better. --- sam


Good to hear! :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Fan said:


> Hi again just got home from seeing Julie, she was walking with sticks a little, and the physiotherapist came to show her leg exercises. Am totally amazed how she's coping. I gave her a big hug from all of you. Her friend Eva came too, and she can't believe it either. She brought Julie's laptop so she will possibly be back online soon. Of course she's got some excellent pain relief at present, which is making moving easier for her. Prayer warriors, you're the best!


All good news! Good pain relief sure is a bonus. LOL. But so good that she is up and about a little.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Appetite definitely seems to be returning. So should be OK now I think- while not eating enough yet a bit more each day and soon I will ne needing to watch my intake again to avoid gaining! And while I'm hoping to not gain back on the weight I am planning to wait a while before i start to try to lose again.
> 
> Looked at the rice today and wondered the same but didn't fancy it yet. Maybe a rice pudding though.


 :sm24: Well I am glad you are still feeling better than last week.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Dreamweaver said:


> Caught up again and off to do a little computer work before going to bed EARLY for me.
> We didn't do anything today, as the rain lasted farther into morning and it was too late to go to Farmer's Market when it finally stopped. DH picked up his third alternator in days. Obviously some problem that we can't find but it is hard for him to bend over to do that installation. He can't be without air in this weather so I guess I know what he will be doing tomorrow. Livey and her dad went to Tennessee for the long week-end. I'm attaching picture of Dre'a... Working and in Narita, Japan. That is a trip I wish I could have stowed away in her bag.


Gorgeous photo... :sm11:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sonya, I've done the same thing.....more thhan once.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> And its now just after 6.30 in the evening and i'm still feeling good!
> 
> Commented to Vicky that I actually started to feel better after the bowel prep- and she said that years ago Brett had a bowel prep and felt better after it. And it was then many years before he had any more issues (like over 10 years I think).


Mmm interesting theory. Worth asking doctor his opinion on that when you see them next. So glad you are feeling so much better.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Sonya, I've done the same thing.....more thhan once.


Add me to the club; just did it a few weeks ago.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Margaret, sounds like you are really getting past this horrid ordeal. So glad you are feeling better!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Fan said:


> Just a quick update on Julie. She just called me, to say she's been up walking down the corridor and there's NO pain in her hip!
> I'm going up in a couple of hours to visit, will update after I've seen her.


Pleased to hear that it all the stress seems to have been worth it. :sm24:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh! I was going to tell you all and got side tracked.
> The doctors are silently very optimistic because she can bend the leg, still isn't allowed to put any weight on it, but has almost full movement in the knee and that almost never happens this early with that type of fracture. So all in all, things are looking up. :sm24:


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

flokrejci said:


> Premature fireworks here too, and totally illegal. Must be something about Saturday nights... I am amused to hear that my brand-new-firefighter grandson in Kentucky is on duty the Fourth--he should get a good dose of experience. It sounds as though he is also getting teased for his California-conscience water conservation habits, but that's nothing to apologize for even when they aren't needed. I am so proud of him and his good attitude! He is the youngest fire department probationer in Bowling Green--born and reared in suburban Los Angeles.


I went to college in Bowling Green. Growing up just north of there with a well, I've always conserved water, even before living in a desert. Good for him.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> And its now just after 6.30 in the evening and i'm still feeling good!
> 
> Commented to Vicky that I actually started to feel better after the bowel prep- and she said that years ago Brett had a bowel prep and felt better after it. And it was then many years before he had any more issues (like over 10 years I think).


By the time I was done with the prep, I looked at it as being empty and starting over! I've not had gut issues, fortunately, but it seems it clears out some toxins (don't see how or why it wouldn't, all things considered). I am very glad you seem to be coming right.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

machriste said:


> Add me to the club; just did it a few weeks ago.


I'm glad I'm in such good company , thank you Marilyn, Margaret and Joy ????


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I'm up way too early... motorcycle race on TV he got up at ridiculous o'clock to watch and cat pestering me...ugh. Hoping a shower will wake me up, as I thought I'd sleep but didn't get much after all. One more cuppa also...then to lunch at our friends' place. Good I have tomorrow off too. I must tackle the workroom mess. 

Healing thoughts continue for any in need.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I'm glad I'm in such good company , thank you Marilyn, Margaret and Joy ????


Oh, I'm in that club, too! :sm23:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> By the time I was done with the prep, I looked at it as being empty and starting over! I've not had gut issues, fortunately, but it seems it clears out some toxins (don't see how or why it wouldn't, all things considered). I am very glad you seem to be coming right.


I remember enemas being very common; may make s comeback.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Good morning! Up too early and have too much to do! I'm really moving slowly today. I hope Julie and Tim had a good night and are continuing to do well with their post surgery rehab. I want everyone to have a good day. I'll check back whenever I take a break from my house cleaning!


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

darowil said:


> And its now just after 6.30 in the evening and i'm still feeling good!
> 
> Commented to Vicky that I actually started to feel better after the bowel prep- and she said that years ago Brett had a bowel prep and felt better after it. And it was then many years before he had any more issues (like over 10 years I think).


Glad you are feeling better. Thank you for the Julie updates.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I remember enemas being very common; may make s comeback.


I will not be jumping on that bandwagon...!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Marking spot


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Caught up again and off to do a little computer work before going to bed EARLY for me.
> We didn't do anything today, as the rain lasted farther into morning and it was too late to go to Farmer's Market when it finally stopped. DH picked up his third alternator in days. Obviously some problem that we can't find but it is hard for him to bend over to do that installation. He can't be without air in this weather so I guess I know what he will be doing tomorrow. Livey and her dad went to Tennessee for the long week-end. I'm attaching picture of Dre'a... Working and in Narita, Japan. That is a trip I wish I could have stowed away in her bag.


Are you sure it's the alternator? What seems to be the problem?


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I have a great recipe for a lemon cream desert that's sooo good- a shortbread base, cream cheese layer, lemon layer & whip cream- I can feel my waistline expanding just talking about it????????


Oh that sounds good! Recipe please?


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I made pasta salad, deviled eggs, cucumber and onion (in vinegar and water with black pepper...yum!) for tomorrow, as well as a chocolate cake. Then did some sewing. I tried out a bowtie block and really like it. It will make a cute doll or baby quilt. I do have to get going on quilting the next one, too.
> 
> We had about five minutes of rain. I'm hoping for a lot more (Gwen? Send yours?). Heh.
> 
> ...


You have been busy! Wish I could send you a little of the rain we had Friday afternoon through early Saturday morning. From 4:00 Friday afternoon to sometime after 4:30 Saturday morning we had 2 3/8"!!!! We were fine but there was a lot of flash flooding.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That's great news! Hope she makes a full recovery


Ditto!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> I have no intention of trying to lose weight until I have been well for a while.
> Appetite definitely back today- eating away at all sorts of unhealthy things. But that is normal for me. So from tomorrow I will try to eat healthy things. Will recover much better on a healthy balanced diet than an unhealthy one.
> Was dehydrated becuase I hadn't been eating and drinking properly for almost a month, nothing to do with my previous planned weight loss or way of doing it. That my GP likes.
> Even thinking of going for a walk around the block soon. Did some washing up- then got David to finish it.
> But I am feeling much better today so far- will not rush things though (when I have been really sick I have tended to do so. The one time my natural lazy streak doesn't come to the fore and the one time it should!).


I am so glad you are doing so much better!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

flokrejci said:


> Premature fireworks here too, and totally illegal. Must be something about Saturday nights... I am amused to hear that my brand-new-firefighter grandson in Kentucky is on duty the Fourth--he should get a good dose of experience. It sounds as though he is also getting teased for his California-conscience water conservation habits, but that's nothing to apologize for even when they aren't needed. I am so proud of him and his good attitude! He is the youngest fire department probationer in Bowling Green--born and reared in suburban Los Angeles.


Hello friend! Congratulations to your grandson. Bowling Green is a nice little town.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Googled how to get chap stick out of clothes that were washed and dried, suggest using spray &a wash then launder.


Thank you. I am thinking that they can wait until I get home again. I just don't feel like trying to do it by hand.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> And its now just after 6.30 in the evening and i'm still feeling good!
> 
> Commented to Vicky that I actually started to feel better after the bowel prep- and she said that years ago Brett had a bowel prep and felt better after it. And it was then many years before he had any more issues (like over 10 years I think).


Yay!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

flokrejci said:


> Premature fireworks here too, and totally illegal. Must be something about Saturday nights... I am amused to hear that my brand-new-firefighter grandson in Kentucky is on duty the Fourth--he should get a good dose of experience. It sounds as though he is also getting teased for his California-conscience water conservation habits, but that's nothing to apologize for even when they aren't needed. I am so proud of him and his good attitude! He is the youngest fire department probationer in Bowling Green--born and reared in suburban Los Angeles.


I'm sure he'll definitely get a lot of on duty training for sure. 
No, water conservation conscience is nothing to be sorry about, even here, we're only allowed to water certain days, even when we're not in draught, just so that they can conserve the excess' for when we are. 
From LA to Bowling Green is definitely a big change, in just about everything. lol Good for him!! :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> You're welcome Sonja.
> 
> To everyone, Julie just called to say the internet can't be connected so she will be offline for awhile sorry, but any news I get I will relay it for you.
> She's tired tonight, needing to have a good sleep, so hopefully she will. She's had quite a big operation and her body needs to heal and rest.


Thought that might be a bit of a problem, but glad she's doing well. Any medical procedure will take it all out of one, so I'm sure a good nights rest (or three), will definitely help. 
Thank you Fan, for being there for Julie, and letting us know how things are going. HUGS to you!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I've give up on the butterfly lace pattern I was trying to put on the back of a little cardigan ,it was a bit to complicated , my brain and hands would just not play nicely together, didn't help that I was trying to do it upside down , must have tried to do the first 3 rows about 5 times , might have persevered if it was for me but not for a little baby cardigan so thought enough is enough I'll try to make my own more basic graph , which i did and was knitting along happily thinking no more frogging when i noticed a mistake i thought i had done an extra yo easily fixed , but no I had only put the knitting down and when picked back up started the wrong way , such a rookie mistake , think I need my L plates back on again ????


Ah, adventures in design. lol 
I've done that a time or three.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I will not be jumping on that bandwagon...!


Thus, the substitution of "cleanses".


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Bonnie... It was MINUS 2c here at 7.30 this morning! Now can I say it was cold.....LOL ?
> 
> Again it turned into a lovely sunny day, family came over for few hours and also a niece and hubby and daughter too. It was a lovely time. :sm11:


 :sm06: 
Cathy, I think it's safe to say, "that's cold!". lol You were definitely freezing.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> And its now just after 6.30 in the evening and i'm still feeling good!
> 
> Commented to Vicky that I actually started to feel better after the bowel prep- and she said that years ago Brett had a bowel prep and felt better after it. And it was then many years before he had any more issues (like over 10 years I think).


That's very good news, that you are feeling better. 
Maybe you just needed a really good clear out. Hopefully you'll not have anymore issues for at least 10 years, hopefully longer. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Good morning! Up too early and have too much to do! I'm really moving slowly today. I hope Julie and Tim had a good night and are continuing to do well with their post surgery rehab. I want everyone to have a good day. I'll check back whenever I take a break from my house cleaning!


Make a list and check it off as you go, you'll see a visible reminder of what you've accomplished so far and that will keep you moving forward to finish even more. At least it works for me. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, I'm caught up, so I need to get washed up and head to Marla's so David can get the brisket on the grill to start cooking, he's going to smoke it for 2 hours or so, then we'll put it in the oven to finish, that's cheating but that way he can go fish and I can come home and finish getting his stuff around to go tomorrow, he'll be passing you in Omaha, Mary. 
I also need to get David to help me get the patio table from the neighbors, he's in a nursing home and his family(80+year old mil) is trying to get rid of everything they can before the state guardian takes over. Told them I'd take it for $20, she was ecstatic. lol It's not in good shape or I'd have offered more. 
So see you all later! Have a great day.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

yea for julie - continuous healing energy zooming her way to help her heal faster. --- sam



Fan said:


> Hi again just got home from seeing Julie, she was walking with sticks a little, and the physiotherapist came to show her leg exercises. Am totally amazed how she's coping. I gave her a big hug from all of you. Her friend Eva came too, and she can't believe it either. She brought Julie's laptop so she will possibly be back online soon. Of course she's got some excellent pain relief at present, which is making moving easier for her. Prayer warriors, you're the best!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Great to hear Julie, Tim and all with health problems are improving.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

wow - that was quite an operation. it certainly should help walking a lot more fun. i have an idea it is easier on susan and you to have him home. you go tim. --- sam



jheiens said:


> *Sam*, Tim's surgery was to counter the inward rotation of the femur in each leg. The knees literally knocked into each other and slipped behind at each step. Definitely slows down walking and makes it very difficult and potentially dangerous--especially on inclines or stairs.
> 
> Both femurs were severed above the growth points, which had indicated that he'd reached his full growth. Both legs were then rotated to align them properly with the hips and then secured with metal rods of less than a full centimeter in diameter, with rigid nails. Two pediatric orthopods teamed up to accomplish the procedures in 4 1/2 hours and along with an additional bit of surgery on the great toe of his left foot. A significantly shortened tendon/ligatment was lengthened and the toes separated so that the larger toe did not move back under the 2nd toe and eventually cause a bunion. This team effort shortened the time he was under major anesthesia by half and eased the chance of surgeon fatigue and possible error on his part.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it looks like she is having a good time. what does she do for work there? --- sam



Dreamweaver said:


> Caught up again and off to do a little computer work before going to bed EARLY for me.
> We didn't do anything today, as the rain lasted farther into morning and it was too late to go to Farmer's Market when it finally stopped. DH picked up his third alternator in days. Obviously some problem that we can't find but it is hard for him to bend over to do that installation. He can't be without air in this weather so I guess I know what he will be doing tomorrow. Livey and her dad went to Tennessee for the long week-end. I'm attaching picture of Dre'a... Working and in Narita, Japan. That is a trip I wish I could have stowed away in her bag.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think you should be on a tv show called "the modern day wonder woman" --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> You have to remember I'm still a spring chicken ????????


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it should be fairly quiet there today. will you be leaving the house again tomorrow. --- sam



sassafras123 said:


> Jeanette, thank you for links. Have bookmarked page.
> Bonnie, pretty flowers,


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you have good reason to be proud. hope he has a good fourth. --- sam



flokrejci said:


> Premature fireworks here too, and totally illegal. Must be something about Saturday nights... I am amused to hear that my brand-new-firefighter grandson in Kentucky is on duty the Fourth--he should get a good dose of experience. It sounds as though he is also getting teased for his California-conscience water conservation habits, but that's nothing to apologize for even when they aren't needed. I am so proud of him and his good attitude! He is the youngest fire department probationer in Bowling Green--born and reared in suburban Los Angeles.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Kaye Jo, I have my list!

Sam, sounds like you are feeling better! Yea!

Tami, glad you are safe from the flooding!

Back to work!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

well - marie and i had lunch together - after 45 minutes in the oven we enjoyed Sweet and Sour Chicken. the meal was very good - the company great and now i feel like a nap. except i think i will have a bowl of orange jello, who ever invented orange jello should be made a saint. very hot outside. i think heidi is still in findley and gary is with ayden wauseon - about an hour15minute drive. i am hope both boys bring home championship trophy's. off forthe jello, --- sam


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> it should be fairly quiet there today. will you be leaving the house again tomorrow. --- sam


Yes indeed, I will be out of house Mon-Fri, they are suppose to be finished Friday!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

On the subject of DNA testing, Marla looked at 23 &Me, and their privacy statement says they will not sell the information or use it for any purposes other than the clients personal edification, and they also do the bio markers if you want.
A friend of ours did the 23 & Me and the dna was accurate to what she knew, so that's, why we checked it out.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

thewren said:


> well - marie and i had lunch together - after 45 minutes in the oven we enjoyed Sweet and Sour Chicken. the meal was very good - the company great and now i feel like a nap. except i think i will have a bowl of orange jello, who ever invented orange jello should be made a saint. very hot outside. i think heidi is still in findley and gary is with ayden wauseon - about an hour15minute drive. i am hope both boys bring home championship trophy's. off forthe jello, --- sam


Sounds delicious!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Yes indeed, I will be out of house Mon-Fri, they are suppose to be finished Friday!


That sounds like a good plan.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> That sounds like a good plan.


????


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> well - marie and i had lunch together - after 45 minutes in the oven we enjoyed Sweet and Sour Chicken. the meal was very good - the company great and now i feel like a nap. except i think i will have a bowl of orange jello, who ever invented orange jello should be made a saint. very hot outside. i think heidi is still in findley and gary is with ayden wauseon - about an hour15minute drive. i am hope both boys bring home championship trophy's. off forthe jello, --- sam


It's 83F here in Deshler, Sam, with a wonderful breeze! Even in the RV it's nice. I'm sitting outside in the shade in shorts and tank top barefoot, listening to the guys telling tall tales between trains. Wish the boys and their teams lots of good luck. Good day for a game.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> On the subject of DNA testing, Marla looked at 23 &Me, and their privacy statement says they will not sell the information or use it for any purposes other than the clients personal edification, and they also do the bio markers if you want.
> A friend of ours did the 23 & Me and the dna was accurate to what she knew, so that's, why we checked it out.


Hmmm. As I understand it, the information goes into the national data base used by law enforcement and they can come to you looking for criminals with your DNA or close matches even if you have done nothing wrong.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> On the subject of DNA testing, Marla looked at 23 &Me, and their privacy statement says they will not sell the information or use it for any purposes other than the clients personal edification, and they also do the bio markers if you want.
> A friend of ours did the 23 & Me and the dna was accurate to what she knew, so that's, why we checked it out.


I've had friends that did one of them, maybe Ancestry, and were pleased. They would not do anything that wasn't safe and reliable.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Kaye Jo, I have my list!
> 
> Sam, sounds like you are feeling better! Yea!
> 
> ...


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> well - marie and i had lunch together - after 45 minutes in the oven we enjoyed Sweet and Sour Chicken. the meal was very good - the company great and now i feel like a nap. except i think i will have a bowl of orange jello, who ever invented orange jello should be made a saint. very hot outside. i think heidi is still in findley and gary is with ayden wauseon - about an hour15minute drive. i am hope both boys bring home championship trophy's. off forthe jello, --- sam


That is very good, on all counts. If it takes orange jello Sam, then orange jello it should be. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Hmmm. As I understand it, the information goes into the national data base used by law enforcement and they can come to you looking for criminals with your DNA or close matches even if you have done nothing wrong.


According to what Marla read, they don't share it with anyone but the donor, but I'll have to look a bit farther into it to make sure that their privacy statement is accurate and not misleading. Marla read it, and is usually pretty thorough, but I'll dig a bit deeper. I'll let you know when I get a definitive answer, I may just call them.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I've had friends that did one of them, maybe Ancestry, and were pleased. They would not do anything that wasn't safe and reliable.


Hope so.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> According to what Marla read, they don't share it with anyone but the donor, but I'll have to look a bit farther into it to make sure that their privacy statement is accurate and not misleading. Marla read it, and is usually pretty thorough, but I'll dig a bit deeper. I'll let you know when I get a definitive answer, I may just call them.


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

*Flyty1n* you said to let you know how the pork tenderloin cooked in the air fryer turned out; fabulous!!! It was already marinated in the grocery store. I cut it in half and cooked it 20 minutes at 370. Without a doubt it was the moistest, juiciest pork I've ever had. After I took it out of the fryer I then placed 2 very large red delicious apples into the basket that I'd cut in half and removed the seeds & core from and then sprinkled with just cinnamon. I cooked them for 10 min. at 370 also. Talk about a wonderful meal; veggie was chopped spinach nuked in the microwave.

Did you know you can even make cakes, breads, brownies, cheesecake, etc. in the air fryer? I purchased two air fryer cookbooks; The Complete Air Fryer Cookbook by Linda Larsen and Air Fry Everything! by Meredith Laurence. Both have awesome and easy recipes and I got them from Amazon. The air fryer is most definitely my go to way to cook now.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> *Flyty1n* you said to let you know how the pork tenderloin cooked in the air fryer turned out; fabulous!!! It was already marinated in the grocery store. I cut it in half and cooked it 20 minutes at 370. Without a doubt it was the moistest, juiciest pork I've ever had. After I took it out of the fryer I then placed 2 very large red delicious apples into the basket that I'd cut in half and removed the seeds & core from and then sprinkled with just cinnamon. I cooked them for 10 min. at 370 also. Talk about a wonderful meal; veggie was chopped spinach nuked in the microwave.
> 
> Did you know you can even make cakes, breads, brownies, cheesecake, etc. in the air fryer? I purchased two air fryer cookbooks; The Complete Air Fryer Cookbook by Linda Larsen and Air Fry Everything! by Meredith Laurence. Both have awesome and easy recipes and I got them from Amazon. The air fryer is most definitely my go to way to cook now.


I love using mine too since it's quick and doesn't heat up the house. I love roasting vegetables in there and fried zuchinni and green tomatoes are awesome.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> *Flyty1n* you said to let you know how the pork tenderloin cooked in the air fryer turned out; fabulous!!! It was already marinated in the grocery store. I cut it in half and cooked it 20 minutes at 370. Without a doubt it was the moistest, juiciest pork I've ever had. After I took it out of the fryer I then placed 2 very large red delicious apples into the basket that I'd cut in half and removed the seeds & core from and then sprinkled with just cinnamon. I cooked them for 10 min. at 370 also. Talk about a wonderful meal; veggie was chopped spinach nuked in the microwave.
> 
> Did you know you can even make cakes, breads, brownies, cheesecake, etc. in the air fryer? I purchased two air fryer cookbooks; The Complete Air Fryer Cookbook by Linda Larsen and Air Fry Everything! by Meredith Laurence. Both have awesome and easy recipes and I got them from Amazon. The air fryer is most definitely my go to way to cook now.


Marla wants the baking pan that goes with hers. 
I will have to order her the cookbooks for Christmas.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

May have to look into air fryer.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> May have to look into air fryer.


It takes up a lot of room, but i use it nearly every day.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> It takes up a lot of room, but i use it nearly every day.


Taking up room was part of my hesitation. Does it come with cookbook or did you buy cookbook?


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Mother Natures confusion.
Just found this mini daffodil, on a very wet cold winter day in Auckland, a tropical 13C outside brrrrrr!
I took my birthday cake up to work for our staff this morning, cherry chocolate cheesecake mmmmm.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

happy birthday fan - the cake looks very rich and very very good. --- sam



Fan said:


> Mother Natures confusion.
> Just found this mini daffodil, on a very wet cold winter day in Auckland, a tropical 13C outside brrrrrr!
> I took my birthday cake up to work for our staff this morning, cherry chocolate cheesecake mmmmm.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Mother Natures confusion.
> Just found this mini daffodil, on a very wet cold winter day in Auckland, a tropical 13C outside brrrrrr!
> I took my birthday cake up to work for our staff this morning, cherry chocolate cheesecake mmmmm.


Oh yum!!! Happy early Birthday!! 
Determined little flowers. :sm24:


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

thewren said:


> happy birthday fan - the cake looks very rich and very very good. --- sam


My birthday is tomorrow our time 4th July! A very important celebration in your part of the world too.
I did some taste testing on the cake and it's divine, with the tart cherries in it yum!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I took some photos of my flowers starting to bloom, too bad our season isn't longer
> 
> The first one is a planter my friend gave me for my birthday
> 
> It's only 21C/70F but feels very muggy hot today, I've been trying to get everything watered


Your flowers are lovely, Bonnie.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

machriste said:


> Flowers are beautiful, Bonnie!
> 
> Bummer today! Took a swimming friend to her hair appnt. today (she had foot surgery on both feet Monday.) when I had stopped in front of the shop to let her off, a woman backed out into my poor little Mazda with her great big Lexus. Insurance will cover it, but it's such a pain. No one hurt. Could always have been worse.????


Oh,too bad about the car but glad no one was hurt.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> Just a quick update on Julie. She just called me, to say she's been up walking down the corridor and there's NO pain in her hip!
> I'm going up in a couple of hours to visit, will update after I've seen her.


Great news.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

hey kate - do you have one of these in your kitchen utensil drawer? if not i think you really should. --- sam

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01GUK3XMA/ref=asc_df_B01GUK3XMA5057262/?tag=hyprod-20&creative=395033&creativeASIN=B01GUK3XMA&linkCode=df0&hvadid=193129986239&hvpos=1o1&hvnetw=g&hvrand=4331684421431178788&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=&hvdev=c&hvdvcmdl=&hvlocint=&hvlocphy=9015071&hvtargid=pla-307463283838


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pacer said:


> I had a glass of wine last night and here is tonight's glass of wine.


 :sm24:


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Happy Birthday Fan


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

martina said:


> Happy Birthday Fan


Thank you, this birthday is starting early, gotta love the time difference!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

jheiens said:


> *Sam*, Tim's surgery was to counter the inward rotation of the femur in each leg. The knees literally knocked into each other and slipped behind at each step. Definitely slows down walking and makes it very difficult and potentially dangerous--especially on inclines or stairs.
> 
> Both femurs were severed above the growth points, which had indicated that he'd reached his full growth. Both legs were then rotated to align them properly with the hips and then secured with metal rods of less than a full centimeter in diameter, with rigid nails. Two pediatric orthopods teamed up to accomplish the procedures in 4 1/2 hours and along with an additional bit of surgery on the great toe of his left foot. A significantly shortened tendon/ligatment was lengthened and the toes separated so that the larger toe did not move back under the 2nd toe and eventually cause a bunion. This team effort shortened the time he was under major anesthesia by half and eased the chance of surgeon fatigue and possible error on his part.
> 
> ...


What a complicated procedure for Tim. So glad everything is working out well for him.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I feel fine and have my voice 2 days on s row now. I haven't tried to get the chap stick out yet. Probably tomorrow. I will have to scrub. Y hand.


Is it like wax on your clothes? If so, maybe a stay in the freezer will help.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Caught up again and off to do a little computer work before going to bed EARLY for me.
> We didn't do anything today, as the rain lasted farther into morning and it was too late to go to Farmer's Market when it finally stopped. DH picked up his third alternator in days. Obviously some problem that we can't find but it is hard for him to bend over to do that installation. He can't be without air in this weather so I guess I know what he will be doing tomorrow. Livey and her dad went to Tennessee for the long week-end. I'm attaching picture of Dre'a... Working and in Narita, Japan. That is a trip I wish I could have stowed away in her bag.


She sure looks happy to be there. I would be too.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Just up to page 20 but have to go and do a few things. Back later.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

We had great burgers and hot dogs and all the fixins, cake and ice cream for dessert. I'm still full!

Glad you had a good meal, Sam. 

Your cake looks terrific, Fan. Happy birthday a bit early!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I remember enemas being very common; may make s comeback.


Ah but enemas only clear out a small section- bowel prep clears out the whole gut!


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

machriste said:


> Joy, more good recovery news for Tim. The surgery sounds like it would be a very tough thing to go through. Tim must be a very courageous young man. I wish him all the best.


That description of Tim is quite accurate; he is a very courageous young man. This is his 10th surgery in less than 19 years and not necessarily the most invasive one. Fortunately, his pain tolerance is very high also. Truly, he is a joyful-spirited human with a fun and loving heart. For one on the autism spectrum, he is such a loving, caring person for the other adults he is with daily. And the wit is lively and fun.The joy he brings into our lives is heart-stirring.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

darowil said:


> Ah but enemas only clear out a small section- bowel prep clears out the whole gut!


So pleased to hear you're feeling better, the gut clear out must have worked very well for you.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

thewren said:


> hey kate - do you have one of these in your kitchen utensil drawer? if not i think you really should. --- sam
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01GUK3XMA/ref=asc_df_B01GUK3XMA5057262/?tag=hyprod-20&creative=395033&creativeASIN=B01GUK3XMA&linkCode=df0&hvadid=193129986239&hvpos=1o1&hvnetw=g&hvrand=4331684421431178788&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=&hvdev=c&hvdvcmdl=&hvlocint=&hvlocphy=9015071&hvtargid=pla-307463283838


Oh Phooey, phooey, phooey, Amazon doesn't ship this to Canada. I would love these too, will see if a friend can order for me (I mean like I REALLY need another Kitchen gadget).

I'll look on eBay may have better luck there. And would arrive in time for Winter....


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

"Happy Birthday " Fan. Cake looks delicious too!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> "Happy Birthday " Fan. Cake looks delicious too!


Thank you, yes it was very yummy!


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

You may remember Tim's fondness for all things in a crust. So, today for supper I made 2 quiches and chocolate/banana cream pie in a crust of various cookie crumbs from a donation to Elm from a Panera's local franchise. The quiches were made with chopped spinach and asiago and Jarlsberg cheeses with nutmeg and the second one with sautéed bell peppers and onions with the two cheeses and a bit of cayenne, cumin and oregano. All of the quiches are gone and half of the dessert, also. I had loaded the pies with vegetables and the dessert with bananas to round out the meal.

Ben never asked for anything he might be hungry for but when I asked him on Thursday, he admitted that he would like quiche and knew that Tim would be quite happy with the idea after he came home from hospital.

Definitely a splurge on the meal but Tim (and the rest) really enjoyed the unusual meal.

Best wishes to all recovering from surgeries, bad health events and stressful days. Take care. Welcome to the newcomers. Hope y'all will find your ways back to us often.

Ohio Joy :sm11: :sm11: :sm11:


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> *Flyty1n* you said to let you know how the pork tenderloin cooked in the air fryer turned out; fabulous!!! It was already marinated in the grocery store. I cut it in half and cooked it 20 minutes at 370. Without a doubt it was the moistest, juiciest pork I've ever had. After I took it out of the fryer I then placed 2 very large red delicious apples into the basket that I'd cut in half and removed the seeds & core from and then sprinkled with just cinnamon. I cooked them for 10 min. at 370 also. Talk about a wonderful meal; veggie was chopped spinach nuked in the microwave.
> 
> Did you know you can even make cakes, breads, brownies, cheesecake, etc. in the air fryer? I purchased two air fryer cookbooks; The Complete Air Fryer Cookbook by Linda Larsen and Air Fry Everything! by Meredith Laurence. Both have awesome and easy recipes and I got them from Amazon. The air fryer is most definitely my go to way to cook now.


Thank you so much for this info. I am going to try pork or beef roast next. I think I am going to learn to use my air fryer a bit more and better.
Happy Birthday Fan. Hope you continue to improve.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Hi all,

First off, thank you for the birthday wishes. As it is, I was driving from Algonquin, IA to Tampa, FL on my birthday. Did get a almond cappuccino fudge cup of frozen custard from Culver's the day before for birthday treat. After getting to Tampa on Thursday, I got a good night's sleep and on Friday got a short load within Florida. Then that evening picked a load up just south of Daytona Beach going to Danbury, CT delivering Sunday morning. Got that finished and drove up to my DS's for the holiday. Love when I get loads close by. Spent the rest of the day in pjs and resting. Over 3000 miles since Wednesday. But a good end to the month. 

So happy to hear that Sam is doing better and was able to start us this week. Also that Julie's surgery went well and that darowil is out of hospital. Oh, of course, Tim's surgery outcome. Such a flirt! Healing wishes to all who need them. 

My DGD, Katie, fell off her bike this week and broke a bone in her thumb. She had a cast on but was in the pool today and got it wet. So now has a brace on it til tomorrow when she'll have another cast put on. She goes to Girl Scout camp this coming weekend. Hopefully she will be able to. 

Loved the projects posted. I have finished a few hats and a couple of cowls but no pics yet. Socks are slow going but no big hurry on those. Need to get more of the farm mat pieces done also. 

Had a lot to catch up from last week and am only on pg 10 but am tired. Too many nights with only 3/4 hrs of sleep. So hopefully early night. 

Take care,

Kathy


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Kathy, I finally figured out that the bag of yarn I left at KAP must be the one with the leg parts of the red socks I've been in the process of knitting for over a year since I went to work at Elm. Right? Thanks for carrying it back from Defiance and homeward sometime soon. 

:sm12: :sm12: :sm24: :sm11: :sm11:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Taking up room was part of my hesitation. Does it come with cookbook or did you buy cookbook?


I just look up stuff on internet. For instance, I have carrots and sweet potatoes to cook and I'll find a recipe for roasted vegetables and then only use a spray of oil.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I just look up stuff on internet. For instance, I have carrots and sweet potatoes to cook and I'll find a recipe for roasted vegetables and then only use a spray of oil.


Thank you.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Checking in quickly and then getting back to work! I would be done if I didn't take so many breaks!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jheiens said:


> That description of Tim is quite accurate; he is a very courageous young man. This is his 10th surgery in less than 19 years and not necessarily the most invasive one. Fortunately, his pain tolerance is very high also. Truly, he is a joyful-spirited human with a fun and loving heart. For one on the autism spectrum, he is such a loving, caring person for the other adults he is with daily. And the wit is lively and fun.The joy he brings into our lives is heart-stirring.
> 
> Ohio Joy


LOL! He takes after his grandma I think, a compassionate heart, a loving spirit, and a glimmer in the eye, and a wicked sense of humor, (good wicked that is). :sm04: :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jheiens said:


> You may remember Tim's fondness for all things in a crust. So, today for supper I made 2 quiches and chocolate/banana cream pie in a crust of various cookie crumbs from a donation to Elm from a Panera's local franchise. The quiches were made with chopped spinach and asiago and Jarlsberg cheeses with nutmeg and the second one with sautéed bell peppers and onions with the two cheeses and a bit of cayenne, cumin and oregano. All of the quiches are gone and half of the dessert, also. I had loaded the pies with vegetables and the dessert with bananas to round out the meal.
> 
> Ben never asked for anything he might be hungry for but when I asked him on Thursday, he admitted that he would like quiche and knew that Tim would be quite happy with the idea after he came home from hospital.
> 
> ...


That sounds like a lovely supper, I'm with Tim and Ben on the quiche, I love quiche.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Hi all,
> 
> First off, thank you for the birthday wishes. As it is, I was driving from Algonquin, IA to Tampa, FL on my birthday. Did get a almond cappuccino fudge cup of frozen custard from Culver's the day before for birthday treat. After getting to Tampa on Thursday, I got a good night's sleep and on Friday got a short load within Florida. Then that evening picked a load up just south of Daytona Beach going to Danbury, CT delivering Sunday morning. Got that finished and drove up to my DS's for the holiday. Love when I get loads close by. Spent the rest of the day in pjs and resting. Over 3000 miles since Wednesday. But a good end to the month.
> 
> ...


Wow, that's some serious driving you've gotten in, I hope that sleep very well tonight. Enjoy your holiday with the kids, and I hope that your DGD's thumb heals quickly, it's so hard for them to resist the water, maybe a plastic bag duck taped over the cast so that she can get in a bit with the other kids?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well we finally got a great downpour of rain a bit ago, only problem is hail came with it, thank goodness it was only about pea sized and splatted instead of being hard like pebbles. Mother Nature...


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Night.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Happy birthday Fan, that cake sounds wonderful 
Tami, I'll dig out that recipe when I get home.

We got up this morning to rain????So delayed leaving a bit, left at 8:30 & got in to Golden, BC where we had a room booked at 7:45pm. I'm beat. Brian had an electrical issue with his bike so the guys had it torn apart for about an hour & thankfully got it started but will need to find a part somewhere in our travels.. I'm off to bed


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Happy birthday Fan, that cake sounds wonderful
> Tami, I'll dig out that recipe when I get home.
> 
> We got up this morning to rain????So delayed leaving a bit, left at 8:30 & got in to Golden, BC where we had a room booked at 7:45pm. I'm beat. Brian had an electrical issue with his bike so the guys had it torn apart for about an hour & thankfully got it started but will need to find a part somewhere in our travels.. I'm off to bed


Long day on the back of a bike for sure, but glad you all made it safe and sound to your first destination. I hope a part will be easily found and the bike easily fixed without too much expense or time delay.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL! He takes after his grandma I think, a compassionate heart, a loving spirit, and a glimmer in the eye, and a wicked sense of humor, (good wicked that is). :sm04: :sm24:


Very true!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Happy Birthday, Fan! Have a good one!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

kiwifrau said:


> Oh Phooey, phooey, phooey, Amazon doesn't ship this to Canada. I would love these too, will see if a friend can order for me (I mean like I REALLY need another Kitchen gadget).
> 
> I'll look on eBay may have better luck there. And would arrive in time for Winter....


Try this:
http://www.amazon.ca/s/ref=nb_sb_ss_c_1_5/142-6817804-5556101?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=loch+ness+ladle&sprefix=loch+%2Caps%2C146&crid=2OPS2IN0N1U

This is Amazon Canada. The prices are in Canadian $, so I am thinking you could get this in Canada.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Hi everyone. Had such a lovely brunch. Took my best friend out for a special brunch in Skaneateles. It was outstanding and every bit was so special. Then we spent about an hour sitting on her deck enjoying the gorgeous weather and drinking cucumber water. Drove just over an hour to get there but took the side roads home and it was almost 2 hours getting home but so enjoyable going through all the small villages. A beautiful day spent in such good company.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Fan said:


> Mother Natures confusion.
> Just found this mini daffodil, on a very wet cold winter day in Auckland, a tropical 13C outside brrrrrr!
> I took my birthday cake up to work for our staff this morning, cherry chocolate cheesecake mmmmm.


Poor daffodils , they must be British ones 13 c is about right for them ????


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Poor daffodils , they must be British ones 13 c is about right for them ????


I did wonder if they might be a different type, as our usual ones don't bloom until September.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Happy Birthday, Fan! Have a good one!


Thank you Pammie, most appreciated.


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

Busy day. Ray was in the hospital again last week-end. He visited his regular doctor later in the week and the dr ordered Home Health. The Home Health nurse came this morning. He was still here when the Grandkids came to do their usual visit. They were still here when the computer repair friend came. Now I am on the computer again. It was working off and on, mainly off and Michael did his magic. As stated, Ray spent a couple of night in the hospital. The first one I stayed all night with him in the ER and sat in an ill-fitting. My legs and feet were sore all week. Ray recovered more quickly than I did. They couldn't come up with any read diagnosis but he said that his head was swimming. They did a CT scan, MRI and tons of labwork.
I have had a wasted week with the knitting and sewing. I did read a couple of book which was a pleasant change. 
I am so happy to hear that the ill among us are doing better. Take care and have fun. Marilyn


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> :sm06:
> Cathy, I think it's safe to say, "that's cold!". lol You were definitely freezing.


We sure were...Brrrr. :sm06: :sm09:

Thank goodness that cold snap has gone and we are back to around 5ish overnight for now.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> well - marie and i had lunch together - after 45 minutes in the oven we enjoyed Sweet and Sour Chicken. the meal was very good - the company great and now i feel like a nap. except i think i will have a bowl of orange jello, who ever invented orange jello should be made a saint. very hot outside. i think heidi is still in findley and gary is with ayden wauseon - about an hour15minute drive. i am hope both boys bring home championship trophy's. off forthe jello, --- sam


Well it sounds like your appetite is coming back. Yay! :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Yes indeed, I will be out of house Mon-Fri, they are suppose to be finished Friday!


That will wonderful for you. :sm11:


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Celebrations here. I have my company induction on Wednesday. So looking forward to this disruption in my routine. :sm01: :sm09: :sm11: :sm17: :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Fan said:


> Mother Natures confusion.
> Just found this mini daffodil, on a very wet cold winter day in Auckland, a tropical 13C outside brrrrrr!
> I took my birthday cake up to work for our staff this morning, cherry chocolate cheesecake mmmmm.


Ooh yummy. I love the Cheesecake Shop! And a very Happy Birthday to you! Is it today the 3rd? I had it in my head that you were the 4th.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Fan said:


> My birthday is tomorrow our time 4th July! A very important celebration in your part of the world too.
> I did some taste testing on the cake and it's divine, with the tart cherries in it yum!


Aha LOL. Well that just answered my last question. Enjoy tomorrow as well.

It is also my mums birthday tomorrow.... she will turn 93.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> hey kate - do you have one of these in your kitchen utensil drawer? if not i think you really should. --- sam
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01GUK3XMA/ref=asc_df_B01GUK3XMA5057262/?tag=hyprod-20&creative=395033&creativeASIN=B01GUK3XMA&linkCode=df0&hvadid=193129986239&hvpos=1o1&hvnetw=g&hvrand=4331684421431178788&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=&hvdev=c&hvdvcmdl=&hvlocint=&hvlocphy=9015071&hvtargid=pla-307463283838


LOL. That is really a cute ladle. :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> Hi everyone. Had such a lovely brunch. Took my best friend out for a special brunch in Skaneateles. It was outstanding and every bit was so special. Then we spent about an hour sitting on her deck enjoying the gorgeous weather and drinking cucumber water. Drove just over an hour to get there but took the side roads home and it was almost 2 hours getting home but so enjoyable going through all the small villages. A beautiful day spent in such good company.


Sounds perfect, so good to have such a lovely day. :sm11:


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> Thank you so much Fan for letting us know. I am so glad the surgery went well. I would have burst into tears too, nearly in tears just reading your post. If you see her give her a hug from me please. :sm11: :sm11:


And from me as well


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> hey kate - do you have one of these in your kitchen utensil drawer? if not i think you really should. --- sam
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01GUK3XMA/ref=asc_df_B01GUK3XMA5057262/?tag=hyprod-20&creative=395033&creativeASIN=B01GUK3XMA&linkCode=df0&hvadid=193129986239&hvpos=1o1&hvnetw=g&hvrand=4331684421431178788&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=&hvdev=c&hvdvcmdl=&hvlocint=&hvlocphy=9015071&hvtargid=pla-307463283838


No, but I should!! :sm09:


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

jheiens said:


> Our *Tim* has had his surgery and is now home to recover as he begins to feel up to it.
> 
> No limitations on physical activity, diet, etc. for him. For some unknown reason, this young man with severe respiratory reactions to morphine was prescribed dilaudin for pain which provoked vomiting every time he was dosed. Then valium was ordered for pain and he tweaked, as they say around here for being high, all night long. Iced drinks were offered frequently, which caused violent hiccuping to the point of lifting his trunk off the bed. There were several other events which prevented proper rest for him, *BUT* he resumed his usual response to attractive females rather quickly after consuming a breakfast of pancakes, sausage links, and scrambled eggs this morning.
> 
> ...


That lad is definitely on his way to recovery. Had a chuckle about his needing help with doing stuff not related to his surgery. The young nurse must have been very pretty and very patient with him.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Railyn said:


> Busy day. Ray was in the hospital again last week-end. He visited his regular doctor later in the week and the dr ordered Home Health. The Home Health nurse came this morning. He was still here when the Grandkids came to do their usual visit. They were still here when the computer repair friend came. Now I am on the computer again. It was working off and on, mainly off and Michael did his magic. As stated, Ray spent a couple of night in the hospital. The first one I stayed all night with him in the ER and sat in an ill-fitting. My legs and feet were sore all week. Ray recovered more quickly than I did. They couldn't come up with any read diagnosis but he said that his head was swimming. They did a CT scan, MRI and tons of labwork.
> I have had a wasted week with the knitting and sewing. I did read a couple of book which was a pleasant change.
> I am so happy to hear that the ill among us are doing better. Take care and have fun. Marilyn


Glad you are getting some help with Ray and I hope you both feel better very soon. Take care. {{{hugs}}}


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Celebrations here. I have my company induction on Wednesday. So looking forward to this disruption in my routine. :sm01: :sm09: :sm11: :sm17: :sm24:


Woo hoo!!! Good for you Heather! :sm24:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

busyworkerbee said:


> Celebrations here. I have my company induction on Wednesday. So looking forward to this disruption in my routine. :sm01: :sm09: :sm11: :sm17: :sm24:


Congratulations Heather . Hope you really enjoy it


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Cashmeregma said:


> Try this:
> http://www.amazon.ca/s/ref=nb_sb_ss_c_1_5/142-6817804-5556101?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=loch+ness+ladle&sprefix=loch+%2Caps%2C146&crid=2OPS2IN0N1U
> 
> This is Amazon Canada. The prices are in Canadian $, so I am thinking you could get this in Canada.


????????????


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Daralene, sounds like a wonderful day with your friend, followed by a lovey drive home.
Cathy, thank you. I know I will enjoy the peace and quiet and cuddling her poodle mix pup, Lucky. Really blessed to have such wonderful friends,


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Marilyn, glad you got some rest and help. Good to see your post.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> Aha LOL. Well that just answered my last question. Enjoy tomorrow as well.
> 
> It is also my mums birthday tomorrow.... she will turn 93.


Happy Birthday to a young lady


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> Woo hoo!!! Good for you Heather! :sm24:


Yay, from me too! :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Daralene, sounds like a wonderful day with your friend, followed by a lovey drive home.
> Cathy, thank you. I know I will enjoy the peace and quiet and cuddling her poodle mix pup, Lucky. Really blessed to have such wonderful friends,


I am glad you have really good friends. Enjoy.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Mine came with a very small cookbook so I did buy a couple of others. To be honest though, I have only used the cookbooks so far to check the timetables for items. Like Jeanette said, it is fast and doesn't heat up the whole kitchen. I too plan to get the 6x6x2 pan to go with mine.


sassafras123 said:


> Taking up room was part of my hesitation. Does it come with cookbook or did you buy cookbook?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

yummy looking cheesecake.


Fan said:


> Mother Natures confusion.
> Just found this mini daffodil, on a very wet cold winter day in Auckland, a tropical 13C outside brrrrrr!
> I took my birthday cake up to work for our staff this morning, cherry chocolate cheesecake mmmmm.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

As the 4th is Fan's birthday just want to say *Happy Birthday Fan!*


thewren said:


> happy birthday fan - the cake looks very rich and very very good. --- sam


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Railyn said:


> Busy day. Ray was in the hospital again last week-end. He visited his regular doctor later in the week and the dr ordered Home Health. The Home Health nurse came this morning. He was still here when the Grandkids came to do their usual visit. They were still here when the computer repair friend came. Now I am on the computer again. It was working off and on, mainly off and Michael did his magic. As stated, Ray spent a couple of night in the hospital. The first one I stayed all night with him in the ER and sat in an ill-fitting. My legs and feet were sore all week. Ray recovered more quickly than I did. They couldn't come up with any read diagnosis but he said that his head was swimming. They did a CT scan, MRI and tons of labwork.
> I have had a wasted week with the knitting and sewing. I did read a couple of book which was a pleasant change.
> I am so happy to hear that the ill among us are doing better. Take care and have fun. Marilyn


Not easy when you are unwell and no answer can be found- as I've learnt this week. Hope he stays OK. Home help will be helpful.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Celebrations here. I have my company induction on Wednesday. So looking forward to this disruption in my routine. :sm01: :sm09: :sm11: :sm17: :sm24:


Does this mean you have work?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Happy Birthday Fan- it is 2 minutes into your birthday for you so I hope you aren't reading this just now but having a lovely sleep to start your day.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Marilyn so glad you got your computer fixed and even more glad Ray is back home and has home health care now. I pray for the two of you daily.


Railyn said:


> Busy day. Ray was in the hospital again last week-end. He visited his regular doctor later in the week and the dr ordered Home Health. The Home Health nurse came this morning. He was still here when the Grandkids came to do their usual visit. They were still here when the computer repair friend came. Now I am on the computer again. It was working off and on, mainly off and Michael did his magic. As stated, Ray spent a couple of night in the hospital. The first one I stayed all night with him in the ER and sat in an ill-fitting. My legs and feet were sore all week. Ray recovered more quickly than I did. They couldn't come up with any read diagnosis but he said that his head was swimming. They did a CT scan, MRI and tons of labwork.
> I have had a wasted week with the knitting and sewing. I did read a couple of book which was a pleasant change.
> I am so happy to hear that the ill among us are doing better. Take care and have fun. Marilyn


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Great news Heather! So glad you now have employment. What a blessing this will be for you to have a secure income!


busyworkerbee said:


> Celebrations here. I have my company induction on Wednesday. So looking forward to this disruption in my routine. :sm01: :sm09: :sm11: :sm17: :sm24:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

How is your mum doing?


sugarsugar said:


> Aha LOL. Well that just answered my last question. Enjoy tomorrow as well.
> 
> It is also my mums birthday tomorrow.... she will turn 93.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> How is your mum doing?


Pretty ordinary I guess. She seems well but not eating as good as she was, she is slowly deteriorating. But she IS settled. Her dementia is a bit worse, no clue about date of birth etc, but she still knows everyone and knows where she is. No other changes really, they still get her up in the mornings and for a little while over dinner time, but very tired. She is terrible frail looking but still quite strong in her grip etc. Not a great quality of life but the carers there are so lovely and she is content I think.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Checking in quickly and then getting back to work! I would be done if I didn't take so many breaks!


Breaks are necessary. Good for you to have completed your tasks.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL! He takes after his grandma I think, a compassionate heart, a loving spirit, and a glimmer in the eye, and a wicked sense of humor, (good wicked that is). :sm04: :sm24:


KayeJo: Perfect comparison.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Railyn said:


> Busy day. Ray was in the hospital again last week-end. He visited his regular doctor later in the week and the dr ordered Home Health. The Home Health nurse came this morning. He was still here when the Grandkids came to do their usual visit. They were still here when the computer repair friend came. Now I am on the computer again. It was working off and on, mainly off and Michael did his magic. As stated, Ray spent a couple of night in the hospital. The first one I stayed all night with him in the ER and sat in an ill-fitting. My legs and feet were sore all week. Ray recovered more quickly than I did. They couldn't come up with any read diagnosis but he said that his head was swimming. They did a CT scan, MRI and tons of labwork.
> I have had a wasted week with the knitting and sewing. I did read a couple of book which was a pleasant change.
> I am so happy to hear that the ill among us are doing better. Take care and have fun. Marilyn


Sorry to hear of this latest hospitalization. Home Healthcare should help out.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Celebrations here. I have my company induction on Wednesday. So looking forward to this disruption in my routine. :sm01: :sm09: :sm11: :sm17: :sm24:


Wonderful news.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Aha LOL. Well that just answered my last question. Enjoy tomorrow as well.
> 
> It is also my mums birthday tomorrow.... she will turn 93.


Happy Birthday to your Mom.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Happy Birthday, Fan!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Pretty ordinary I guess. She seems well but not eating as good as she was, she is slowly deteriorating. But she IS settled. Her dementia is a bit worse, no clue about date of birth etc, but she still knows everyone and knows where she is. No other changes really, they still get her up in the mornings and for a little while over dinner time, but very tired. She is terrible frail looking but still quite strong in her grip etc. Not a great quality of life but the carers there are so lovely and she is content I think.


So will the fact that it is her birthday mean anything to her? Hope it is a nice day for her even if she doesn't know what day it is.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

One happy DGS. DH said he didn't want to quit. Also, had the stats down of who had first, smallest, biggest, averagest(?), skinniest, fattest and of course:Most!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

And now I am off to bed. Tomorrow will be my busy day this week as Elizabeth is here for the day. Sure test me out. She just might have to put up with Granddad and no Grandma some of the day! Went out for tea tonight and ate almost everything on my plate. Think I'm right. In fact would be happy if my appetite stayed where it is. Eating enough to get what I need but not too much. However we will see if I stays there or returns to normal (which is too much hence the need to lose more later this year).


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Hi everyone. Had such a lovely brunch. Took my best friend out for a special brunch in Skaneateles. It was outstanding and every bit was so special. Then we spent about an hour sitting on her deck enjoying the gorgeous weather and drinking cucumber water. Drove just over an hour to get there but took the side roads home and it was almost 2 hours getting home but so enjoyable going through all the small villages. A beautiful day spent in such good company.


What a lovely day. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Railyn said:


> Busy day. Ray was in the hospital again last week-end. He visited his regular doctor later in the week and the dr ordered Home Health. The Home Health nurse came this morning. He was still here when the Grandkids came to do their usual visit. They were still here when the computer repair friend came. Now I am on the computer again. It was working off and on, mainly off and Michael did his magic. As stated, Ray spent a couple of night in the hospital. The first one I stayed all night with him in the ER and sat in an ill-fitting. My legs and feet were sore all week. Ray recovered more quickly than I did. They couldn't come up with any read diagnosis but he said that his head was swimming. They did a CT scan, MRI and tons of labwork.
> I have had a wasted week with the knitting and sewing. I did read a couple of book which was a pleasant change.
> I am so happy to hear that the ill among us are doing better. Take care and have fun. Marilyn


What a week for you, I am so glad that you have home health now, that will be a bit of a weight of your mind. It's good that nothing bad showed up on his scans or tests, but that doesn't relieve any worry as you really have no idea what is causing the problem unless it's just complications brought on by the Parkinsons. I sure hope that you don't have any more of hospital visits for a quite a while now. 
reading is a nice change, I have several books(one is a library book) that I need to get read, oh to have 48 hours in a day and the energy to use them.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Celebrations here. I have my company induction on Wednesday. So looking forward to this disruption in my routine. :sm01: :sm09: :sm11: :sm17: :sm24:


Whoohoo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Doing the happy dance for you!!! 
That will be wonderful for you, fingers and toes crossed and best wishes that all goes better even that expected. :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan, *HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!*

Cathy, *HAPPY BIRTHDAY to your mom!!*


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> One happy DGS. DH said he didn't want to quit. Also, had the stats down of who had first, smallest, biggest, averagest(?), skinniest, fattest and of course:Most!


He is such a cutie, he'll have the girls breaking down the doors one day I think. lol
Not a bad looking fish either, he looks like he was having a fantastic time.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> And now I am off to bed. Tomorrow will be my busy day this week as Elizabeth is here for the day. Sure test me out. She just might have to put up with Granddad and no Grandma some of the day! Went out for tea tonight and ate almost everything on my plate. Think I'm right. In fact would be happy if my appetite stayed where it is. Eating enough to get what I need but not too much. However we will see if I stays there or returns to normal (which is too much hence the need to lose more later this year).


I'm so glad that you are feeling back to normal, hopefully Elizabeth won't wear you out toooo much. Onward and upward. :sm24:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> One happy DGS. DH said he didn't want to quit. Also, had the stats down of who had first, smallest, biggest, averagest(?), skinniest, fattest and of course:Most!


Lovely picture Jeanette ,your grandson certainly does look happy 
I remember those fishing days as nightmares , son would be happily trying to catch fish and I would be sat there thinking please don't catch a fish , when he was little little I don't know what I would have done had he caught a fish as it would have been my job to get it off the hook aaaahhh, then as he got older and could do it himself there was talk of me filleting it and cooking it , double aaahhh , thank goodness when he did actually catch a fish there was a young man there to help him and he decided to put it back in the water as he wanted to catch a bigger one


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

LOL!! Gizmo is on the couch with Mocha, Ryssa is on the floor below growling and barking and jumping at Gizmo, trying to get him off the couch to play, he's just looking at her over the edge of the couch. lol 
She finally just got him off the couch, chewed on his ears then came back to me to be picked up and put in the chair, mean little thing she is, I let them both outside to play instead. lol


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Happy birthday Fan ????
Cathy happy birthday to your mum too ????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> We sure were...Brrrr. :sm06: :sm09:
> 
> Thank goodness that cold snap has gone and we are back to around 5ish overnight for now.


You need a down filled duvet to cuddle with. You probably find it colder than I do -40 as our house & clothes are made for it. I just turn up the thermostat or throw another log in the fireplace


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Celebrations here. I have my company induction on Wednesday. So looking forward to this disruption in my routine. :sm01: :sm09: :sm11: :sm17: :sm24:


Congratulations on getting a job


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I have a great recipe for a lemon cream desert that's sooo good- a shortbread base, cream cheese layer, lemon layer & whip cream- I can feel my waistline expanding just talking about it????????


Recipe please.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Well people have been shooting off fireworks in our neighborhood for the last two nights, I'm going to be so glad when the 4th is over, they have no respect for people that want to sleep, and the fact that fireworks are not supposed to be shot off in city limits, but I don't hear the police doing anything to stop it, and it's been pretty dry here lately so really not a good idea to be setting them off in neighborhoods.
> Oh well, this too shall pass.


Fireworks have been going off here since Friday. It's so dangerous in dry areas. Hopefully everything will be okay in your area.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> well - marie and i had lunch together - after 45 minutes in the oven we enjoyed Sweet and Sour Chicken. the meal was very good - the company great and now i feel like a nap. except i think i will have a bowl of orange jello, who ever invented orange jello should be made a saint. very hot outside. i think heidi is still in findley and gary is with ayden wauseon - about an hour15minute drive. i am hope both boys bring home championship trophy's. off forthe jello, --- sam


Glad you and marie had a good lunch. I guess I'll find out later today if the boys won any trophy's...I hope they did.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> *Flyty1n* you said to let you know how the pork tenderloin cooked in the air fryer turned out; fabulous!!! It was already marinated in the grocery store. I cut it in half and cooked it 20 minutes at 370. Without a doubt it was the moistest, juiciest pork I've ever had. After I took it out of the fryer I then placed 2 very large red delicious apples into the basket that I'd cut in half and removed the seeds & core from and then sprinkled with just cinnamon. I cooked them for 10 min. at 370 also. Talk about a wonderful meal; veggie was chopped spinach nuked in the microwave.
> 
> Did you know you can even make cakes, breads, brownies, cheesecake, etc. in the air fryer? I purchased two air fryer cookbooks; The Complete Air Fryer Cookbook by Linda Larsen and Air Fry Everything! by Meredith Laurence. Both have awesome and easy recipes and I got them from Amazon. The air fryer is most definitely my go to way to cook now.


Sure sounds like a good way to cook.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> Mother Natures confusion.
> Just found this mini daffodil, on a very wet cold winter day in Auckland, a tropical 13C outside brrrrrr!
> I took my birthday cake up to work for our staff this morning, cherry chocolate cheesecake mmmmm.


Your cake looks delicious, Fan. I hope you had a great birthday. Poor daffodil, nodding in that cool weather :sm13:

I thought your birthday was on the 4th and then I thought maybe I'd made a mistake. I see it is just coming up. Enjoy a beautiful day.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> He is such a cutie, he'll have the girls breaking down the doors one day I think. lol
> Not a bad looking fish either, he looks like he was having a fantastic time.


Memorable day.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> hey kate - do you have one of these in your kitchen utensil drawer? if not i think you really should. --- sam
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01GUK3XMA/ref=asc_df_B01GUK3XMA5057262/?tag=hyprod-20&creative=395033&creativeASIN=B01GUK3XMA&linkCode=df0&hvadid=193129986239&hvpos=1o1&hvnetw=g&hvrand=4331684421431178788&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=&hvdev=c&hvdvcmdl=&hvlocint=&hvlocphy=9015071&hvtargid=pla-307463283838


They are so cute. I wonder why they don't ship to Canada.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Marilyn, I'm sorry to hear about Ray's latest hospital visit. Good that you have home health folks to help some.

Bonnie, safe travels to your group. I hope Brian finds the part for his bike easily and that gets fixed.

I slept a little better last night so hoping to get something done today in the workroom. Everything has gotten topsy turvy and seriously needs straightening!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Lovely picture Jeanette ,your grandson certainly does look happy
> I remember those fishing days as nightmares , son would be happily trying to catch fish and I would be sat there thinking please don't catch a fish , when he was little little I don't know what I would have done had he caught a fish as it would have been my job to get it off the hook aaaahhh, then as he got older and could do it himself there was talk of me filleting it and cooking it , double aaahhh , thank goodness when he did actually catch a fish there was a young man there to help him and he decided to put it back in the water as he wanted to catch a bigger one


It's definitely DH's domain: neither DD nor I (and probably not his Dad's preference either if he was alive) are that keen on the fishing. We do like the quiet and can read, knit, crochet all the time in the boat or on the banks. DGS is also taking tennis and golf lessons which would have been his DD's domains.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

jheiens said:


> You may remember Tim's fondness for all things in a crust. So, today for supper I made 2 quiches and chocolate/banana cream pie in a crust of various cookie crumbs from a donation to Elm from a Panera's local franchise. The quiches were made with chopped spinach and asiago and Jarlsberg cheeses with nutmeg and the second one with sautéed bell peppers and onions with the two cheeses and a bit of cayenne, cumin and oregano. All of the quiches are gone and half of the dessert, also. I had loaded the pies with vegetables and the dessert with bananas to round out the meal.
> 
> Ben never asked for anything he might be hungry for but when I asked him on Thursday, he admitted that he would like quiche and knew that Tim would be quite happy with the idea after he came home from hospital.
> 
> ...


Those quiches sound delicious. I'm a fan of them.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh yum!!! Happy early Birthday!!
> Determined little flowers. :sm24:


Yum is right!!! ????Happy birthday, Fan????


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Hi all,
> 
> First off, thank you for the birthday wishes. As it is, I was driving from Algonquin, IA to Tampa, FL on my birthday. Did get a almond cappuccino fudge cup of frozen custard from Culver's the day before for birthday treat. After getting to Tampa on Thursday, I got a good night's sleep and on Friday got a short load within Florida. Then that evening picked a load up just south of Daytona Beach going to Danbury, CT delivering Sunday morning. Got that finished and drove up to my DS's for the holiday. Love when I get loads close by. Spent the rest of the day in pjs and resting. Over 3000 miles since Wednesday. But a good end to the month.
> 
> ...


 Sorry to hear about Katie's thumb. I hope it won't stop her from having fun at camp.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Happy birthday Fan, that cake sounds wonderful
> Tami, I'll dig out that recipe when I get home.
> 
> We got up this morning to rain????So delayed leaving a bit, left at 8:30 & got in to Golden, BC where we had a room booked at 7:45pm. I'm beat. Brian had an electrical issue with his bike so the guys had it torn apart for about an hour & thankfully got it started but will need to find a part somewhere in our travels.. I'm off to bed


Safe travels, Bonnie. I hope you take lots of photos.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie: safe and fun travels.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Try this:
> http://www.amazon.ca/s/ref=nb_sb_ss_c_1_5/142-6817804-5556101?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=loch+ness+ladle&sprefix=loch+%2Caps%2C146&crid=2OPS2IN0N1U
> 
> This is Amazon Canada. The prices are in Canadian $, so I am thinking you could get this in Canada.


Thanks for digging up that info. Great gift idea too.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Hi everyone. Had such a lovely brunch. Took my best friend out for a special brunch in Skaneateles. It was outstanding and every bit was so special. Then we spent about an hour sitting on her deck enjoying the gorgeous weather and drinking cucumber water. Drove just over an hour to get there but took the side roads home and it was almost 2 hours getting home but so enjoyable going through all the small villages. A beautiful day spent in such good company.


That does sound like a lovely day. I wish my friends weren't so far away...a 3 hour drive each way is more than I can handle in one day.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> Fireworks have been going off here since Friday. It's so dangerous in dry areas. Hopefully everything will be okay in your area.


It rained good last night and those that didn't get in quick enough got splatted by soft hail, but it didn't dampen the fireworks for too long. At 10:30 someone right in my neighborhood set some off and I went out and loudly said, really, none of us have to get up for work early in the morning, that was the end of the fireworks. lol Then about 1 am, the car alarm next door at my neighbors went off, he is in a nursing home and the family is clearing things out, thank goodness that doesn't beep for very long before turning itself off.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> It's definitely DH's domain: neither DD nor I (and probably not his Dad's preference either if he was alive) are that keen on the fishing. We do like the quiet and can read, knit, crochet all the time in the boat or on the banks. DGS is also taking tennis and golf lessons which would have been his DD's domains.


That is one very active young man, and that's not a bad thing. :sm24:


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Heather, congrats on the job!!!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> It's definitely DH's domain: neither DD nor I (and probably not his Dad's preference either if he was alive) are that keen on the fishing. We do like the quiet and can read, knit, crochet all the time in the boat or on the banks. DGS is also taking tennis and golf lessons which would have been his DD's domains.


I would definitely take my grands fishing if I could, but tennis and golf are not my forte for sure. Bowling is more my sport. LOL


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Hi everyone. Had such a lovely brunch. Took my best friend out for a special brunch in Skaneateles. It was outstanding and every bit was so special. Then we spent about an hour sitting on her deck enjoying the gorgeous weather and drinking cucumber water. Drove just over an hour to get there but took the side roads home and it was almost 2 hours getting home but so enjoyable going through all the small villages. A beautiful day spent in such good company.


Sounds wonderful, Daralene. Skaneateles is such a beautiful village. We once took the boat cruise for lunch with a group of friends - the food was great and the scenery was spectacular. There are sure some gorgeous (and very expensive ) homes along the shoreline. We sure are lucky to live in such a beautiful part of the country!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

marking spot


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Pretty ordinary I guess. She seems well but not eating as good as she was, she is slowly deteriorating. But she IS settled. Her dementia is a bit worse, no clue about date of birth etc, but she still knows everyone and knows where she is. No other changes really, they still get her up in the mornings and for a little while over dinner time, but very tired. She is terrible frail looking but still quite strong in her grip etc. Not a great quality of life but the carers there are so lovely and she is content I think.


Nice that she is content and has lovely carers. Many Happy Returns to her for tomorrow!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

how did i miss your birthday? happy belated birthday kathy - we will celebrate when you are home sometime. --- sam



kehinkle said:


> Hi all,
> 
> First off, thank you for the birthday wishes. As it is, I was driving from Algonquin, IA to Tampa, FL on my birthday. Did get a almond cappuccino fudge cup of frozen custard from Culver's the day before for birthday treat. After getting to Tampa on Thursday, I got a good night's sleep and on Friday got a short load within Florida. Then that evening picked a load up just south of Daytona Beach going to Danbury, CT delivering Sunday morning. Got that finished and drove up to my DS's for the holiday. Love when I get loads close by. Spent the rest of the day in pjs and resting. Over 3000 miles since Wednesday. But a good end to the month.
> 
> ...


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

Happy Birthday, Fan!!!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I would definitely take my grands fishing if I could, but tennis and golf are not my forte for sure. Bowling is more my sport. LOL


Nor mine. Bowling is a definite must. He's outgrown the bumpers!
I could do the others, but not much help.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks daralene - are you all geared up for the 4th.? --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> Try this:
> http://www.amazon.ca/s/ref=nb_sb_ss_c_1_5/142-6817804-5556101?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=loch+ness+ladle&sprefix=loch+%2Caps%2C146&crid=2OPS2IN0N1U
> 
> This is Amazon Canada. The prices are in Canadian $, so I am thinking you could get this in Canada.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> Sounds wonderful, Daralene. Skaneateles is such a beautiful village. We once took the boat cruise for lunch with a group of friends - the food was great and the scenery was spectacular. There are sure some gorgeous (and very expensive ) homes along the shoreline. We sure are lucky to live in such a beautiful part of the country!


Really want to see it someday.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

And Happy Birthday to Fan!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

home health should help you also - do they come everyday?  hope ray continues to improve - healing energy zooming to ray to speed the healing. --- sam



Railyn said:


> Busy day. Ray was in the hospital again last week-end. He visited his regular doctor later in the week and the dr ordered Home Health. The Home Health nurse came this morning. He was still here when the Grandkids came to do their usual visit. They were still here when the computer repair friend came. Now I am on the computer again. It was working off and on, mainly off and Michael did his magic. As stated, Ray spent a couple of night in the hospital. The first one I stayed all night with him in the ER and sat in an ill-fitting. My legs and feet were sore all week. Ray recovered more quickly than I did. They couldn't come up with any read diagnosis but he said that his head was swimming. They did a CT scan, MRI and tons of labwork.
> I have had a wasted week with the knitting and sewing. I did read a couple of book which was a pleasant change.
> I am so happy to hear that the ill among us are doing better. Take care and have fun. Marilyn


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

KateB said:


> And Happy Birthday to Fan!


Perfect card selection, Kate.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Jeanette, a very handsome grandson.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Jeanette, a very handsome grandson.


He is!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Jeanette, a very handsome grandson.


He's our joy!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> It's definitely DH's domain: neither DD nor I (and probably not his Dad's preference either if he was alive) are that keen on the fishing. We do like the quiet and can read, knit, crochet all the time in the boat or on the banks. DGS is also taking tennis and golf lessons which would have been his DD's domains.


Hes a very active young man , I did the golf rounds too , quite enjoyed that , . Do you get the nice warm continous summer weather to be out and about a lot in the summer ?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

I'm pooped as Bonnie would say . I was out first thing walking the dog, then I walked to the shops to sort out prescription s , got home and decided to cut some more bushes and now at 4.30pm I have had enough . I think I have a super power as I managed to make the hedgecutter go bang not once but twice , think I will stay away from electrical appliances for a while .????

On a good note I think I have a butterfly on my cardigan well if I don't put my glasses on and squint my eyes it looks like a butterfly ???? I've found a loopy bind off Im trying , not sure wether its suitable for my cardigan but Im going to try it


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hes a very active young man , I did the golf rounds too , quite enjoyed that , . Do you get the nice warm continous summer weather to be out and about a lot in the summer ?


It has been glorious weather for 3 straight days. Just getting into the hot part of summer with days getting to or over 90f.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I'm pooped as Bonnie would say . I was out first thing walking the dog, then I walked to the shops to sort out prescription s , got home and decided to cut some more bushes and now at 4.30pm I have had enough . I think I have a super power as I managed to make the hedgecutter go bang not once but twice , think I will stay away from electrical appliances for a while .????
> 
> On a good note I think I have a butterfly on my cardigan well if I don't put my glasses on and squint my eyes it looks like a butterfly ???? I've found a loopy bind off Im trying , not sure wether its suitable for my cardigan but Im going to try it


You certainly put in a full day, you should sleep very well. 
Irons, hedgecutters, Oh my! lolol
I've gotten the laundry washed and have one load to hang yet, the bathroom cleaned, and all the floors mopped, and a bit of weeding done, now I just need a shower, I stink. lol 
Can't wait to see how it goes with the bind off.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Hello all- Fan's Birthday today- there should be a little something coming as a surprise for her. (If I've not let the cat out of the bag!!!!!)
Hip and wound a little sore, but it will be time for more painkillers soon. I will turn the telly on at half five, to watch the Maori News, and a bit of the Breakfast session.
I will probably be going home this afternoon, just have to be checked by the Physios for my step-ability! Everyone else is very pleased with my progress.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

So good to hear from you Julie. It sounds like everything went as hoped. From my experience with friends, you are experiencing just what they did--went home sooner than I thought they would, some pain, but less than one would expect, able to navigate steps, some pain while healing continued. After a time, those I have known are extremely happy with the result. Stay safe when you go home, and don't bring Ringo back too soon. You do not want him to greet you too vigorously and make you lose your balance. Hugs!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Hello all- Fan's Birthday today- there should be a little something coming as a surprise for her. (If I've not let the cat out of the bag!!!!!)
> Hip and wound a little sore, but it will be time for more painkillers soon. I will turn the telly on at half five, to watch the Maori News, and a bit of the Breakfast session.
> I will probably be going home this afternoon, just have to be checked by the Physios for my step-ability! Everyone else is very pleased with my progress.


Hi Julie!!!! 
Glad it's only a little sore and not all out painful, it will be great for you to get home though and comfy in your own space. 
Fabulous that you are progressing so well, knew you would. :sm24:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Hello all- Fan's Birthday today- there should be a little something coming as a surprise for her. (If I've not let the cat out of the bag!!!!!)
> Hip and wound a little sore, but it will be time for more painkillers soon. I will turn the telly on at half five, to watch the Maori News, and a bit of the Breakfast session.
> I will probably be going home this afternoon, just have to be checked by the Physios for my step-ability! Everyone else is very pleased with my progress.


Hello julie , its good to hear from you and good news that you are doing so well , when you go home will there be someone who comes and checks up on you ?


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Hello all- Fan's Birthday today- there should be a little something coming as a surprise for her. (If I've not let the cat out of the bag!!!!!)
> Hip and wound a little sore, but it will be time for more painkillers soon. I will turn the telly on at half five, to watch the Maori News, and a bit of the Breakfast session.
> I will probably be going home this afternoon, just have to be checked by the Physios for my step-ability! Everyone else is very pleased with my progress.


So good to hear from you and that you are doing so well. Hope you get home without problems and can enjoy the peace of your own place.

Happy Birthday to Fan!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Railyn said:


> Busy day. Ray was in the hospital again last week-end. He visited his regular doctor later in the week and the dr ordered Home Health. The Home Health nurse came this morning. He was still here when the Grandkids came to do their usual visit. They were still here when the computer repair friend came. Now I am on the computer again. It was working off and on, mainly off and Michael did his magic. As stated, Ray spent a couple of night in the hospital. The first one I stayed all night with him in the ER and sat in an ill-fitting. My legs and feet were sore all week. Ray recovered more quickly than I did. They couldn't come up with any read diagnosis but he said that his head was swimming. They did a CT scan, MRI and tons of labwork.
> I have had a wasted week with the knitting and sewing. I did read a couple of book which was a pleasant change.
> I am so happy to hear that the ill among us are doing better. Take care and have fun. Marilyn


Did all the results of Ray's tests comes back? Must be so worrisome not to know what's going on.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Aha LOL. Well that just answered my last question. Enjoy tomorrow as well.
> 
> It is also my mums birthday tomorrow.... she will turn 93.


Happy Birthday to your Mum. Do you have anything special planned?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> One happy DGS. DH said he didn't want to quit. Also, had the stats down of who had first, smallest, biggest, averagest(?), skinniest, fattest and of course:Most!


What a nice picture of your DGS. He sure looks happy with his catch.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie, how wonderful to read your post and hear how well you are doing.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Hello all- Fan's Birthday today- there should be a little something coming as a surprise for her. (If I've not let the cat out of the bag!!!!!)
> Hip and wound a little sore, but it will be time for more painkillers soon. I will turn the telly on at half five, to watch the Maori News, and a bit of the Breakfast session.
> I will probably be going home this afternoon, just have to be checked by the Physios for my step-ability! Everyone else is very pleased with my progress.


So glad to hear from you Julie, and great news that you are up and about. I hope you will have a caregiver come in for a few days after you're home.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Hello all- Fan's Birthday today- there should be a little something coming as a surprise for her. (If I've not let the cat out of the bag!!!!!)
> Hip and wound a little sore, but it will be time for more painkillers soon. I will turn the telly on at half five, to watch the Maori News, and a bit of the Breakfast session.
> I will probably be going home this afternoon, just have to be checked by the Physios for my step-ability! Everyone else is very pleased with my progress.


Good to hear and glad you have internet access.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Julie, I'm thrilled that you are progressing so well! Continued healing thoughts for you as you tackle the next part of your journey.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

budasha said:


> What a nice picture of your DGS. He sure looks happy with his catch.


He's at the age where he wants to be goofy in photos, so I'm glad DH got a good one.

This is him having fish for dinner (not really--he's never even tried fish!)


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> He's at the age where he wants to be goofy in photos, so I'm glad DH got a good one.
> 
> This is him having fish for dinner (not really--he's never even tried fish!)


 :sm23: 
That's a great one.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Great to hear from you Julie. Hope you can keep the pain under control until you are healed. Here's to a complete recovery.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Jeanette, persony plus!


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Good to hear from you Julie. Hopefully your recovery will be speedy and soon there will be no more pain, remember Not to over do it either.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Jeanette, persony plus!


He has a great sense of humor and loves to tease his grandpa.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Good morning everyone. A big thank you to you all for my birthday wishes, and Kate's card is just perfect. It's just gone 7am here so still in bed catching up on TP. Super news for Julie going home today.
Stu and I have decided to spoil ourselves for our birthdays, we are flying to Queenstown in a couple of weeks time, for a weekend to experience our favourite lake and mountains in their winter snowy vista. Will stay in a fabulous apartment and enjoy a lovely time together.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Wishing your mum a happy birthday Cathy, 93 is quite an age, I'm just a baby a mere 69 today.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Fan said:


> Mother Natures confusion.
> Just found this mini daffodil, on a very wet cold winter day in Auckland, a tropical 13C outside brrrrrr!
> I took my birthday cake up to work for our staff this morning, cherry chocolate cheesecake mmmmm.


Happy Birthday Fan!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

happy birthday mum. --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> Aha LOL. Well that just answered my last question. Enjoy tomorrow as well.
> 
> It is also my mums birthday tomorrow.... she will turn 93.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Fan said:


> Good morning everyone. A big thank you to you all for my birthday wishes, and Kate's card is just perfect. It's just gone 7am here so still in bed catching up on TP. Super news for Julie going home today.
> Stu and I have decided to spoil ourselves for our birthdays, we are flying to Queenstown in a couple of weeks time, for a weekend to experience our favourite lake and mountains in their winter snowy vista. Will stay in a fabulous apartment and enjoy a lovely time together.


 That's wonderful!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I'm working on clearing out stuff from the workroom today (need to see what/how much fabric I have and can't even get to the shelf easily, much to my shame). I have two big bags of things already to go to the donation box. Whew. What a pile of stuff. I really need to do better.

Jeanette, when he does decide to try fish, I wouldn't recommend that one...heh. We use the little ones like that as bait for big catfish!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

happy birthday fan - here's hoping you are having a great day. --- sam


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I'm working on clearing out stuff from the workroom today (need to see what/how much fabric I have and can't even get to the shelf easily, much to my shame). I have two big bags of things already to go to the donation box. Whew. What a pile of stuff. I really need to do better.
> 
> Jeanette, when he does decide to try fish, I wouldn't recommend that one...heh. We use the little ones like that as bait for big catfish!


DH will have him fishing for walleye in a couple of years.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

great to hear from you julie - great for you to be going home. does this mean that ringo will be coming home also? take care - slow and steady wins the race. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Hello all- Fan's Birthday today- there should be a little something coming as a surprise for her. (If I've not let the cat out of the bag!!!!!)
> Hip and wound a little sore, but it will be time for more painkillers soon. I will turn the telly on at half five, to watch the Maori News, and a bit of the Breakfast session.
> I will probably be going home this afternoon, just have to be checked by the Physios for my step-ability! Everyone else is very pleased with my progress.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Good morning everyone. A big thank you to you all for my birthday wishes, and Kate's card is just perfect. It's just gone 7am here so still in bed catching up on TP. Super news for Julie going home today.
> Stu and I have decided to spoil ourselves for our birthdays, we are flying to Queenstown in a couple of weeks time, for a weekend to experience our favourite lake and mountains in their winter snowy vista. Will stay in a fabulous apartment and enjoy a lovely time together.


That will be a great mini vacation/birthday trip.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> DH will have him fishing for walleye in a couple of years.


LOL! He'll have a great time.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I made pasta salad, deviled eggs, cucumber and onion (in vinegar and water with black pepper...yum!) for tomorrow, as well as a chocolate cake. Then did some sewing. I tried out a bowtie block and really like it. It will make a cute doll or baby quilt. I do have to get going on quilting the next one, too.
> 
> We had about five minutes of rain. I'm hoping for a lot more (Gwen? Send yours?). Heh.
> 
> ...


That is just the way I like my cukes. DH did some last night but with sour cream. We also love eggs but don't think to make them regularly. Think I'll go throw some in water now.

I'm off to cut some scraps in just a a few minutes. Just thought I should check in and see how far behind I am.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that sounds like a perfect way to celebrate. --- sam



Fan said:


> Good morning everyone. A big thank you to you all for my birthday wishes, and Kate's card is just perfect. It's just gone 7am here so still in bed catching up on TP. Super news for Julie going home today.
> Stu and I have decided to spoil ourselves for our birthdays, we are flying to Queenstown in a couple of weeks time, for a weekend to experience our favourite lake and mountains in their winter snowy vista. Will stay in a fabulous apartment and enjoy a lovely time together.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

darowil said:


> I have no intention of trying to lose weight until I have been well for a while.
> Appetite definitely back today- eating away at all sorts of unhealthy things. But that is normal for me. So from tomorrow I will try to eat healthy things. Will recover much better on a healthy balanced diet than an unhealthy one.
> Was dehydrated becuase I hadn't been eating and drinking properly for almost a month, nothing to do with my previous planned weight loss or way of doing it. That my GP likes.
> Even thinking of going for a walk around the block soon. Did some washing up- then got David to finish it.
> But I am feeling much better today so far- will not rush things though (when I have been really sick I have tended to do so. The one time my natural lazy streak doesn't come to the fore and the one time it should!).


 :sm24: My rule is to stop 15 minutes before you need to...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Jynx, your DD is beautiful.


Thank you. She is a bit of a health addict and does work at keeping the whole family eating well and working out. She really has rather delicate bones for someone 5'10" and all the flying make for some dry skin issues, but she is a cutie and pretty inside as well.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

flokrejci said:


> Premature fireworks here too, and totally illegal. Must be something about Saturday nights... I am amused to hear that my brand-new-firefighter grandson in Kentucky is on duty the Fourth--he should get a good dose of experience. It sounds as though he is also getting teased for his California-conscience water conservation habits, but that's nothing to apologize for even when they aren't needed. I am so proud of him and his good attitude! He is the youngest fire department probationer in Bowling Green--born and reared in suburban Los Angeles.


Good for him, and you should be busting buttons. This week-end will certainly be baptism under fire!!!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> That is just the way I like my cukes. DH did some last night but with sour cream. We also love eggs but don't think to make them regularly. Think I'll go throw some in water now.
> 
> I'm off to cut some scraps in just a a few minutes. Just thought I should check in and see how far behind I am.


Reading this earlier made me remember a salad I had at DSIL in Houston, Tx many years ago,
http://brooklynfarmgirl.com/2013/11/19/fresh-mexican-corn-salad/

I made it with fresh cucumbers, tomatoes, radishes, celery, onion, hominy, & freshly roasted corn & avocado to share with DD. I'll add the black beans & garbonzo beans for us. It's very refreshing and goes well with the burgers from the grill.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I wondered about the internet connection in the hospital , here you have to pay to connect to the hospital internet
> Hope Julie is having a good night's rest


Our is free and quite reliable.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> great to hear from you julie - great for you to be going home. does this mean that ringo will be coming home also? take care - slow and easy wins the race. --- sam


Great to hear from you Sam! I have leap frogged by mistake over a whole heap of pages, so may not try to sort that one out- sitting is still not the best- Just taken the heavy duty painkiller. One good thing my appetite is not a problem and I have plenty of fatty deposits on my body to survive adversity! Ringo is due 
to come home on July 20th, As I have a totally new lot of people coming to help me morning and night, I think he probably best stay there till then.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Mmm interesting theory. Worth asking doctor his opinion on that when you see them next. So glad you are feeling so much better.


Every so often, DD does a cleanse and seems to benefit from it. I've never done so except for colonoscopy.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Are you sure it's the alternator? What seems to be the problem?


There is a fuse that also needs replacing but the alternator light comes on and he has had them checked at Auto Zone and they were all bad. I think a bad batch was shipped in and so all the near stores have them. The big thing is not having air conditioning in this weather... and he just had new air put in. We had wanted to go out to Canton (flea market) to buy some big galvanized horse troughs to make raised beds but I'm going nowhere in El Camino until I know it is A-OK! It is just awkward for him to contort body for working on car . He can lay under it, but leaning over or bending down are not easy at the moment. Mostly, just frustrating.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Wondeful to see you posting Julie!!! I am so thrilled that the surgery was such a succes. Awesome that you will be possibly going home this afternoon. Don't over do now!


Lurker 2 said:


> Hello all- Fan's Birthday today- there should be a little something coming as a surprise for her. (If I've not let the cat out of the bag!!!!!)
> Hip and wound a little sore, but it will be time for more painkillers soon. I will turn the telly on at half five, to watch the Maori News, and a bit of the Breakfast session.
> I will probably be going home this afternoon, just have to be checked by the Physios for my step-ability! Everyone else is very pleased with my progress.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Definitely a good looking youngster and all boy for sure! 


RookieRetiree said:


> He's at the age where he wants to be goofy in photos, so I'm glad DH got a good one.
> 
> This is him having fish for dinner (not really--he's never even tried fish!)


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> it looks like she is having a good time. what does she do for work there? --- sam


She is a flight attendant for American Airlines. She is doing quite a bit of International right now as the longer flight times make for a bigger pay check... not to mention getting to see some awesome sites.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Every so often, DD does a cleanse and seems to benefit from it. I've never done so except for colonoscopy.


Me neither!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Fan said:


> Mother Natures confusion.
> Just found this mini daffodil, on a very wet cold winter day in Auckland, a tropical 13C outside brrrrrr!
> I took my birthday cake up to work for our staff this morning, cherry chocolate cheesecake mmmmm.


That is soooooo good looking. One of my fav combos and Cheesecake Factory does an awesome job.

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> hey kate - do you have one of these in your kitchen utensil drawer? if not i think you really should. --- sam
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01GUK3XMA/ref=asc_df_B01GUK3XMA5057262/?tag=hyprod-20&creative=395033&creativeASIN=B01GUK3XMA&linkCode=df0&hvadid=193129986239&hvpos=1o1&hvnetw=g&hvrand=4331684421431178788&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=&hvdev=c&hvdvcmdl=&hvlocint=&hvlocphy=9015071&hvtargid=pla-307463283838


Cute!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

budasha said:


> She sure looks happy to be there. I would be too.


Yeah, wish I could fit in her suitcase to see all these fabulous locations.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> That is soooooo good looking. One of my fav combos and Cheesecake Factory does an awesome job.
> 
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!


Thank you Jynx, yes that shop is our go to place for celebratory cakes, they're very very good! 
I just received a lovely gift from Julie delivered, hazelnut chocolate biscotti, and strawberry jam, just perfect with a mid morning coffee later.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Hi all,
> 
> First off, thank you for the birthday wishes. As it is, I was driving from Algonquin, IA to Tampa, FL on my birthday. Did get a almond cappuccino fudge cup of frozen custard from Culver's the day before for birthday treat. After getting to Tampa on Thursday, I got a good night's sleep and on Friday got a short load within Florida. Then that evening picked a load up just south of Daytona Beach going to Danbury, CT delivering Sunday morning. Got that finished and drove up to my DS's for the holiday. Love when I get loads close by. Spent the rest of the day in pjs and resting. Over 3000 miles since Wednesday. But a good end to the month.
> 
> ...


OH, hope GD is still able to go to camp. ome of the casts are waterproof these days. I know neighbor was able to be in pool with broken arm.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Hi everyone. Had such a lovely brunch. Took my best friend out for a special brunch in Skaneateles. It was outstanding and every bit was so special. Then we spent about an hour sitting on her deck enjoying the gorgeous weather and drinking cucumber water. Drove just over an hour to get there but took the side roads home and it was almost 2 hours getting home but so enjoyable going through all the small villages. A beautiful day spent in such good company.


Sounds lovely and that is the way i like to drive... local and take time to smell the roses.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Fan said:


> Thank you Jynx, yes that shop is our go to place for celebratory cakes, they're very very good!
> I just received a lovely gift from Julie delivered, hazelnut chocolate biscotti, and strawberry jam, just perfect with a mid morning coffee later.


Lovely gift.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Railyn said:


> Busy day. Ray was in the hospital again last week-end. He visited his regular doctor later in the week and the dr ordered Home Health. The Home Health nurse came this morning. He was still here when the Grandkids came to do their usual visit. They were still here when the computer repair friend came. Now I am on the computer again. It was working off and on, mainly off and Michael did his magic. As stated, Ray spent a couple of night in the hospital. The first one I stayed all night with him in the ER and sat in an ill-fitting. My legs and feet were sore all week. Ray recovered more quickly than I did. They couldn't come up with any read diagnosis but he said that his head was swimming. They did a CT scan, MRI and tons of labwork.
> I have had a wasted week with the knitting and sewing. I did read a couple of book which was a pleasant change.
> I am so happy to hear that the ill among us are doing better. Take care and have fun. Marilyn


I am so glad that the Dr. has finally insisted on Home Health. Maybe you will finally be able to take care of yourself. There is only so much you can do for Ray, and the extra help will make a difference. it is also nice to have someone with some medical knowledge have eyes on every day to spot problems.

Hope you feel better soon. Those ER chairs are certainly not meant for long term sitting!


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Wondeful to see you posting Julie!!! I am so thrilled that the surgery was such a succes. Awesome that you will be possibly going home this afternoon. Don't over do now!


My feelings exactly. Welcome home Julie!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Pretty ordinary I guess. She seems well but not eating as good as she was, she is slowly deteriorating. But she IS settled. Her dementia is a bit worse, no clue about date of birth etc, but she still knows everyone and knows where she is. No other changes really, they still get her up in the mornings and for a little while over dinner time, but very tired. She is terrible frail looking but still quite strong in her grip etc. Not a great quality of life but the carers there are so lovely and she is content I think.


Sounds very much like my mom, who turned 96 the end of May. She is in assisted living and does get up and down to dining room for at least 2 meals a day. She doesn't recognize people she hasn't seen in awhile, but catches up pretty quickly. She is frail, but generally healthy. I hope she is somewhat content.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

darowil said:


> And now I am off to bed. Tomorrow will be my busy day this week as Elizabeth is here for the day. Sure test me out. She just might have to put up with Granddad and no Grandma some of the day! Went out for tea tonight and ate almost everything on my plate. Think I'm right. In fact would be happy if my appetite stayed where it is. Eating enough to get what I need but not too much. However we will see if I stays there or returns to normal (which is too much hence the need to lose more later this year).


You are definitely headed the right direction, but do not overdo with Elizabeth. You haven't been home that long and, much as we live them, the little ones take a lot of attention and energy.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> He's at the age where he wants to be goofy in photos, so I'm glad DH got a good one.
> 
> This is him having fish for dinner (not really--he's never even tried fish!)


He is having fun :sm09:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Nor mine. Bowling is a definite must. He's outgrown the bumpers!
> I could do the others, but not much help.


We used to do a lot of bowling but finally put balls in garden for decoration! We were right across the street from the tennis center and played at a very low level for a lot of years and followed the tournaments most of the time. Neither of us or our kids are into golf but all three of my brothers are, as were my parents. Brothers even make their own clubs. Mom and Dad were always near a club, owned two carts and were in multiple leagues. The walking part is fine, otherwise, just too much time to be of interest for us. I'm no bad, just not interested.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> Good morning everyone. A big thank you to you all for my birthday wishes, and Kate's card is just perfect. It's just gone 7am here so still in bed catching up on TP. Super news for Julie going home today.
> Stu and I have decided to spoil ourselves for our birthdays, we are flying to Queenstown in a couple of weeks time, for a weekend to experience our favourite lake and mountains in their winter snowy vista. Will stay in a fabulous apartment and enjoy a lovely time together.


Sounds like a perfect getaway for the two of you.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

I want to wish all my American friends a very Happy 4th. Hope all of you have a great day.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Hello all- Fan's Birthday today- there should be a little something coming as a surprise for her. (If I've not let the cat out of the bag!!!!!)
> Hip and wound a little sore, but it will be time for more painkillers soon. I will turn the telly on at half five, to watch the Maori News, and a bit of the Breakfast session.
> I will probably be going home this afternoon, just have to be checked by the Physios for my step-ability! Everyone else is very pleased with my progress.


Great news and glad you will have help at home. You are doing so well. Keep it up.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> He has a great sense of humor and loves to tease his grandpa.


They sure make a great pair and really seem to enjoy each other's company. DH is a pretty good photographer as well!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Reading this earlier made me remember a salad I had at DSIL in Houston, Tx many years ago,
> http://brooklynfarmgirl.com/2013/11/19/fresh-mexican-corn-salad/
> 
> I made it with fresh cucumbers, tomatoes, radishes, celery, onion, hominy, & freshly roasted corn & avocado to share with DD. I'll add the black beans & garbonzo beans for us. It's very refreshing and goes well with the burgers from the grill.


DH makes a similar one without the hominy. It is a nice side dish in the summer and goes with so many things.... chicken breast, fish. I like anything with black beans and love good corn.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Wondeful to see you posting Julie!!! I am so thrilled that the surgery was such a succes. Awesome that you will be possibly going home this afternoon. Don't over do now!


Thanks so much, Gwen!
It is great to have the chance to be back online.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Fan said:


> Thank you Jynx, yes that shop is our go to place for celebratory cakes, they're very very good!
> I just received a lovely gift from Julie delivered, hazelnut chocolate biscotti, and strawberry jam, just perfect with a mid morning coffee later.


Yum. The hazelnut chocolate biscotti sounds wonderful. I have several recipes should make some for the holidays this winter. It is perfect with hot drinks in the winter.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL! He takes after his grandma I think, a compassionate heart, a loving spirit, and a glimmer in the eye, and a wicked sense of humor, (good wicked that is). :sm04: :sm24:


 :sm24:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Great to hear from you Sam! I have leap frogged by mistake over a whole heap of pages, so may not try to sort that one out- sitting is still not the best- Just taken the heavy duty painkiller. One good thing my appetite is not a problem and I have plenty of fatty deposits on my body to survive adversity! Ringo is due
> to come home on July 20th, As I have a totally new lot of people coming to help me morning and night, I think he probably best stay there till then.


I hope you won't have to take painkillers for very long. It is a good idea to leave Ringo where he is until you feel steady on your feet. Hope it won't be long.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Hello all- Fan's Birthday today- there should be a little something coming as a surprise for her. (If I've not let the cat out of the bag!!!!!)
> Hip and wound a little sore, but it will be time for more painkillers soon. I will turn the telly on at half five, to watch the Maori News, and a bit of the Breakfast session.
> I will probably be going home this afternoon, just have to be checked by the Physios for my step-ability! Everyone else is very pleased with my progress.


Sounds as though you are doing very well, Julie. :sm24:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Now that I've wasted most the day, I am off to cut some material. I have done all the work I am going to do on neighbor's quilt... I think it important that she follow through and do some of all the steps. Another afternoon or two and it will be done. Time to start on some of my projects or get on with some of the deconstuction of all the wool items I've bought for rughooking or some wool work. Maybe we'll actually get outside tomorrow for a small adventure.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Well we finally got a great downpour of rain a bit ago, only problem is hail came with it, thank goodness it was only about pea sized and splatted instead of being hard like pebbles. Mother Nature...


We are getting rain and thunder in Deshler about half an hour west, maybe south west of Sam. Weather statement says possible hail with gusts 50 -55 mph. It doesn't look like much out the window but we will see. We will just watch trains through the front window!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Happy birthday Fan, that cake sounds wonderful
> Tami, I'll dig out that recipe when I get home.
> 
> We got up this morning to rain????So delayed leaving a bit, left at 8:30 & got in to Golden, BC where we had a room booked at 7:45pm. I'm beat. Brian had an electrical issue with his bike so the guys had it torn apart for about an hour & thankfully got it started but will need to find a part somewhere in our travels.. I'm off to bed


I will look forward to the recipe. Sorry to hear about the electrical issues with Brian's bike. Hope it can be easily fixed. Enjoy your trip and be safe.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> Thank you Jynx, yes that shop is our go to place for celebratory cakes, they're very very good!
> I just received a lovely gift from Julie delivered, hazelnut chocolate biscotti, and strawberry jam, just perfect with a mid morning coffee later.


It all sounds yummy, so glad.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> My feelings exactly. Welcome home Julie!


Thank you so much Joyce!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Great news and glad you will have help at home. You are doing so well. Keep it up.


Thank you Jynx!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Yum. The hazelnut chocolate biscotti sounds wonderful. I have several recipes should make some for the holidays this winter. It is perfect with hot drinks in the winter.


I adore a good biscotti- used to make them, but they work better when you have teeth!(I have major problems with my dentures still.)


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Thank you Jynx, yes that shop is our go to place for celebratory cakes, they're very very good!
> I just received a lovely gift from Julie delivered, hazelnut chocolate biscotti, and strawberry jam, just perfect with a mid morning coffee later.


That's a lovely and thoughtful gift. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> We used to do a lot of bowling but finally put balls in garden for decoration! We were right across the street from the tennis center and played at a very low level for a lot of years and followed the tournaments most of the time. Neither of us or our kids are into golf but all three of my brothers are, as were my parents. Brothers even make their own clubs. Mom and Dad were always near a club, owned two carts and were in multiple leagues. The walking part is fine, otherwise, just too much time to be of interest for us. I'm no bad, just not interested.


My parents were both on bowling leagues, even won tourneys and had trophies, me, not great. lol It is definitely not in the genes. lol
David's take on golf is that if he's going to go walk and play with a stick, he'll go fish, it's more interesting and peaceful and he usually has something to show for it at the end, even if it's just a picture of the ones he let go. :sm09:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Hello all- Fan's Birthday today- there should be a little something coming as a surprise for her. (If I've not let the cat out of the bag!!!!!)
> Hip and wound a little sore, but it will be time for more painkillers soon. I will turn the telly on at half five, to watch the Maori News, and a bit of the Breakfast session.
> I will probably be going home this afternoon, just have to be checked by the Physios for my step-ability! Everyone else is very pleased with my progress.


It is so good to hear from you Julie! Are they sending you home or will you go to rehab for a few days? Prayers for continued healing.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> We are getting rain and thunder in Deshler about half an hour west, maybe south west of Sam. Weather statement says possible hail with gusts 50 -55 mph. It doesn't look like much out the window but we will see. We will just watch trains through the front window!


I hope you do without the hail, they are calling for rain for us again this evening, I hope we get it but definitely don't need the hail, if it splats like last night, I won't complain about it though. 
That is definitely some wind, enjoy the trains. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I adore a good biscotti- used to make them, but they work better when you have teeth!(I have major problems with my dentures still.)


Now that the hip is done, all other hurdles should be much easier to get over, dentures included, I hope. :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Sounds as though you are doing very well, Julie. :sm24:


Thank you, Kate! Just the hurdle of the steps, the doctors say it may take until tomorrow- they also have to restart the Warfarin (Coumadin).


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

budasha said:


> I want to wish all my American friends a very Happy 4th. Hope all of you have a great day.


Thank you! It's been a very long wonderful celebration.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

We have missed the hail. Rain is over at least for now. Sun is back out. Pretty breezy though. Marilyn prayers continue for you and Ray. Forgot what else I wanted to comment on. Internet was not letting me respond but could sllloooowwwlllyyy turn pages. I am caught up.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> It is so good to hear from you Julie! Are they sending you home or will you go to rehab for a few days? Prayers for continued healing.


Not a mention of Rehab, Tami. (Thank God)- there is a new set up that should come in early morning for my shower, and to get my stockings on, and at night to take the stocking off! Called POAC, (Primary Options for Acute Care). The OT says they literally started this week.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> We have missed the hail. Rain is over at least for now. Sun is back out. Pretty breezy though. Marilyn prayers continue for you and Ray. Forgot what else I wanted to comment on. Internet was not letting me respond but could sllloooowwwlllyyy turn pages. I am caught up.


Glad the hail missed you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Not a mention of Rehab, Tami. (Thank God)- there is a new set up that should come in early morning for my shower, and to get my stockings on, and at night to take the stocking off! Called POAC, (Primary Options for Acute Care). The OT says they literally started this week.


They aren't letting any grass grow under you, but that's a good thing, the sooner you start the PT, the sooner you'll be through it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> They aren't letting any grass grow under you, but that's a good thing, the sooner you start the PT, the sooner you'll be through it.


Need to sort out the pain situation at the wound site- but I've found out they are dissolving stitches, so won't need an appointment to have them taken out.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Need to sort out the pain situation at the wound site- but I've found out they are dissolving stitches, so won't need an appointment to have them taken out.


I hope that they get it sorted soon. Good that they are dissolving stitches.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Back home, going to practice dulcimer.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Back home, going to practice dulcimer.


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I hope that they get it sorted soon. Good that they are dissolving stitches.


Thank you!
They are getting under way- It may be tonight that I go home.


----------



## Marikayknits (Aug 25, 2012)

Julie, it's so wonderful to hear from you. It sounds like you are making amazing progress! I'm sure you'll be glad to be back in your own home. Great to hear that you will have help. I have been waiting to see how you would make out with the surgery. I hope that I will do as well when I have my hip surgery at the end of August. Again, best wishes for a smooth recovery!


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Kathy, I finally figured out that the bag of yarn I left at KAP must be the one with the leg parts of the red socks I've been in the process of knitting for over a year since I went to work at Elm. Right? Thanks for carrying it back from Defiance and homeward sometime soon.
> 
> :sm12: :sm12: :sm24: :sm11: :sm11:


No, just had skeins of yarn. I repacked it and didn't find any red socks. What kind of bag was the socks in?

Kathy


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Wow, that's some serious driving you've gotten in, I hope that sleep very well tonight. Enjoy your holiday with the kids, and I hope that your DGD's thumb heals quickly, it's so hard for them to resist the water, maybe a plastic bag duck taped over the cast so that she can get in a bit with the other kids?


They bought a special arm bag but it still let water in. They told her to wrap it with Saran Wrap, too. Still didn't work well. Would be fine for showering but not for pool. She is such a water baby, too. They had to go get another cast on today and it is already wet. Trying to dry it with a fan and hair dryer. She may be banned from the pool until the cast is off. They are saying three weeks. Funny thing is, Katie doesn't know tat fractured means broken. When I said som,etching about her thumb being broken, she said "No, it's fractured not broken."

Kathy


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Julie I am so happy that you are doing so well, slow and easy does it for awhile. Have been keeping you in our prayers, Gwen has kept me up to date.

I have had a bit more trouble than I thought it would be with this thumb and wrist surgery. Of coarse my slippery slope falling hasn't helped. Then yesterday evening I was kneeling pulling a weed, I guess the weed was stronger than me because I fell forward head first into a tree, luckily I only grazed it, mild bump but shoulder isn't too happy. Nothing broken or damaged even the plants survived lol. 

Great to see everyone, Sorlena, I am trying to put some squares together to make mom a small quilt, maybe a lap cover for the wheelchair, or a throw. There is a woman here that does the actual quilting so not sure I could do that.

Sam so happy to see you again. Follow what everyone is suggesting seems they have given excellent advice!

I am slow at typing, s not used to hunt and peck with one hand and regular typing on the other, lol. I am off to see if I can catch up with this weeks postings.

Loves, Hugs and always in my prayers


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Julie I am so happy that you are doing so well, slow and easy does it for awhile. Have been keeping you in our prayers, Gwen has kept me up to date.
> 
> I have had a bit more trouble than I thought it would be with this thumb and wrist surgery. Of coarse my slippery slope falling hasn't helped. Then yesterday evening I was kneeling pulling a weed, I guess the weed was stronger than me because I fell forward head first into a tree, luckily I only grazed it, mild bump but shoulder isn't too happy. Nothing broken or damaged even the plants survived lol.
> 
> ...


Love to you. Sorry about the mishap. Heal quickly.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Julie great to hear that you are doing so well.
Busyworkerbee good luck in the new job. Happy holiday to all in or from USA.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> No, just had skeins of yarn. I repacked it and didn't find any red socks. What kind of bag was the socks in?
> 
> Kathy


Then it has to be the final crowd of yarns left till last and I offered to take it home to a woman who had begun to come to Elm for lunch and had asked for the yarn on the ''free to good home'' table for her mother. If I could remember which bag the socks were in, I might be able to find them, Kathy. So far, no luck on that task.

Ohio Joy


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

martina said:


> Julie great to hear that you are doing so well.
> Busyworkerbee good luck in the new job. Happy holiday to all in or from USA.


Thank you.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Not a mention of Rehab, Tami. (Thank God)- there is a new set up that should come in early morning for my shower, and to get my stockings on, and at night to take the stocking off! Called POAC, (Primary Options for Acute Care). The OT says they literally started this week.


That's great!


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Hi all, 

Finally able to get caught up. Went to Northampton for an oil change today so stopped in at WEBS. Bought some lovely Wonderland yarn that they are now carrying and a ball of Scheepjes whirl in Slice 'O' Cherry Pie, a cotton/acrylic blend. Also got some Knitter's Pride short square interchangable needles to try out. Thank goodness for my bonus card from the last half of 2016. I'll post pics. 

Happy birthday to the ones on the 4th. My niece, Karla, was born on the 4th. Miss her most every day. 

Julie, good to hear that you are feeling better and will be going home, if not already. Continued prayers for healing. 

Had a good night's sleep but am still tired. Of course, I was up at 7 so am ready to hit the sack now. Should be a relaxing day tomorrow as nothing is really planned. Had a big meal today with my DDIL's cousin and family. 

Sam, good to hear that you are eating better. Also about darowil's renewed appetite. Keep it up. 

Take care,

Kathy


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Remember awhile back I had purchased an air fryer. Well, here it is months later and I _finally_ got around to trying it out. Anyway, I am in love with it! I made a meatloaf tonight using ground turkey, flax seed meal, nutritional yeast, egg, onion powder, bell pepper, and Montreal Steak seasoning. Cooked it at 370F for 20 min. and it was the best tasting & moist but not greasy meatloaf ever. DH and I both thoroughly enjoyed it. Think tomorrow I may try doing a pork loin roast in it.
> 
> Off to knit. TTYL


Glad that you are enjoying the air fryer, I may have to see about getting one. I did break down and bought a gas grill, can't do all that charcoal requires, is a bummer but the gas with a smoker box does a good job.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

thewren said:


> hey kate - do you have one of these in your kitchen utensil drawer? if not i think you really should. --- sam
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01GUK3XMA/ref=asc_df_B01GUK3XMA5057262/?tag=hyprod-20&creative=395033&creativeASIN=B01GUK3XMA&linkCode=df0&hvadid=193129986239&hvpos=1o1&hvnetw=g&hvrand=4331684421431178788&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=&hvdev=c&hvdvcmdl=&hvlocint=&hvlocphy=9015071&hvtargid=pla-307463283838


How cute that is!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kathy, love the scrumptious colors of yarn.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> I made pasta salad, deviled eggs, cucumber and onion (in vinegar and water with black pepper...yum!) for tomorrow, as well as a chocolate cake. Then did some sewing. I tried out a bowtie block and really like it. It will make a cute doll or baby quilt. I do have to get going on quilting the next one, too.
> 
> We had about five minutes of rain. I'm hoping for a lot more (Gwen? Send yours?). Heh.
> 
> ...


I'm like Gwen, tired of the rain, poor C is doing all the yard work along with most of the house work. With this rain pattern you have to mow even though the grass is wet, rarely have two days in a row of sunshine. I did however purchase a few bottles of her favorite wine ????


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Love the colors of the yarn Kathy! Haven't found a way to hold the needle so I can knit, had a way and did a few short rows but it's causing my forearm to have severe cramps. 

Time to shut down and get Mom ready for bed, me included, lol. Sweet dreams my friends, I promise I am back to stay ???????????? 

Loves, hugs and always in my prayers


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Marianne, it's good to hear from you, but I'm sorry about your mishap. Tell those trees to stay away from you!

Beautiful yarns, Kathy, and good you're getting some family time.

I got the workroom a bit better...it seems the things I don't want are the only things that multiply...heh. I got some of the leftover fabric cut into squares. I have nine more quilts to quilt and a box full of random blocks and pieces. If I keep plugging away at it, I may have some more for Project Linus by fall also. I'm also starting on some things for my best friend's fundraiser in November. I want to be sure to get those done in plenty of time.

I'm going to knit for a bit. Hugs, blessings, and healing thoughts.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Okay, Geology Socks are finished. I love them.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Okay, Geology Socks are finished. I love them.


I love them too. They are awesome!

Wish you could send some of that rain here or to South Dakota. They are so dry that the corn is turning brown and will not finish earing out and ripening. We are surrounded by fires. Some man started, some from lightening and the severe dryness. Pray for rain here and in SD.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you!
> They are getting under way- It may be tonight that I go home.


It will be wonderful to hear that you are safely ensconced in your house.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> They bought a special arm bag but it still let water in. They told her to wrap it with Saran Wrap, too. Still didn't work well. Would be fine for showering but not for pool. She is such a water baby, too. They had to go get another cast on today and it is already wet. Trying to dry it with a fan and hair dryer. She may be banned from the pool until the cast is off. They are saying three weeks. Funny thing is, Katie doesn't know tat fractured means broken. When I said som,etching about her thumb being broken, she said "No, it's fractured not broken."
> 
> Kathy


Oh dear, well at least 3 months isn't too horrible, but way to long for a child of the water. 
Lol, too funny, well by the time this is through, she'll know they are roughly the same thing.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Socks came out great!

Praying for rain all over the west. Our air is still hazy from wildfire smoke.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

KayeJo, love the socks. Good job. I knit about 5" on sock I tinked. Practiced my dulcimer.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Okay, Geology Socks are finished. I love them.


Love them too!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Hello all- Fan's Birthday today- there should be a little something coming as a surprise for her. (If I've not let the cat out of the bag!!!!!)
> Hip and wound a little sore, but it will be time for more painkillers soon. I will turn the telly on at half five, to watch the Maori News, and a bit of the Breakfast session.
> I will probably be going home this afternoon, just have to be checked by the Physios for my step-ability! Everyone else is very pleased with my progress.


Great to here how well you are doing. So no rehab then? Be very careful when you get home-we don't want you falling and damaging the hip.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

kehinkle said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Finally able to get caught up. Went to Northampton for an oil change today so stopped in at WEBS. Bought some lovely Wonderland yarn that they are now carrying and a ball of Scheepjes whirl in Slice 'O' Cherry Pie, a cotton/acrylic blend. Also got some Knitter's Pride short square interchangable needles to try out. Thank goodness for my bonus card from the last half of 2016. I'll post pics.
> 
> ...


Gorgeous yarn Kathy ,


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Julie I am so happy that you are doing so well, slow and easy does it for awhile. Have been keeping you in our prayers, Gwen has kept me up to date.
> 
> I have had a bit more trouble than I thought it would be with this thumb and wrist surgery. Of coarse my slippery slope falling hasn't helped. Then yesterday evening I was kneeling pulling a weed, I guess the weed was stronger than me because I fell forward head first into a tree, luckily I only grazed it, mild bump but shoulder isn't too happy. Nothing broken or damaged even the plants survived lol.
> 
> ...


It's great to see you. 
I sure hope that your hand recovers soon, it's really been a pain in the butt for you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Finally able to get caught up. Went to Northampton for an oil change today so stopped in at WEBS. Bought some lovely Wonderland yarn that they are now carrying and a ball of Scheepjes whirl in Slice 'O' Cherry Pie, a cotton/acrylic blend. Also got some Knitter's Pride short square interchangable needles to try out. Thank goodness for my bonus card from the last half of 2016. I'll post pics.
> 
> ...


Ooh, what a lovely way to spend a day, well the WEBS part, not the the oil change part. lol
And what lovely yarns you managed to find.
It sounds like a lovely holidays.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> Okay, Geology Socks are finished. I love them.


Socks are fantastic Kaye Jo are you keeping them for yourself ?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> I'm like Gwen, tired of the rain, poor C is doing all the yard work along with most of the house work. With this rain pattern you have to mow even though the grass is wet, rarely have two days in a row of sunshine. I did however purchase a few bottles of her favorite wine ????


Endless rain can get very tiring, thank goodness for C helping with everything. 
Wine is great for a lot of things.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> I love them too. They are awesome!
> 
> Wish you could send some of that rain here or to South Dakota. They are so dry that the corn is turning brown and will not finish earing out and ripening. We are surrounded by fires. Some man started, some from lightening and the severe dryness. Pray for rain here and in SD.


Thank you.

Praying that the places that need good rain, get enough to do the job but not enough to flood anyone out.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Socks came out great!
> 
> Praying for rain all over the west. Our air is still hazy from wildfire smoke.


Thank you!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> KayeJo, love the socks. Good job. I knit about 5" on sock I tinked. Practiced my dulcimer.


Thank you. 
5" is not a small amount. 
Practicing is always good, I need to practice guitar, still learning bar chords. 
Now I need to cast on my next challenge.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

machriste said:


> Love them too!


Thank you.


----------



## gavi (Apr 22, 2017)

I love them too, nice job.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> You are definitely headed the right direction, but do not overdo with Elizabeth. You haven't been home that long and, much as we live them, the little ones take a lot of attention and energy.


She has been handful today but i seem to have finally got her to sleep so am sitting in a comfortable chair. And my well doze off for a while. But doing very little for the rest of the week. Though we do have someone coming to stay for a couple of nights who I need to pick up from the airport at 7.30 tomorrow morning. But having been in hospital and in a house being renovated she won't expect anything much. Very non-demanding lady. All I plan to do before she arrives is make her bed once Elizabeth goes tonight. Well once we get back from Elizabeth's. David and Brett still haven't finished the job that would take one day! So doing it tonight. We bought a pre-cooked pasta dish last night which will eat up and have ready for when Vicky arrives home (Tuesday is her late day). Don't think David and Brett had thought through quite how they were going to get it done with Elizabeth there until is was decided we would eat with them. So my babysitting will be around an hour longer than normal! So maybe a late sleep from her is good.
Washing machine has just finished- did a load of clothes as E had mud over them all. And just after I put them on she had a dirty nappy and for one the first times ever leaked. However I am not going to go and hang it up until E wakes up.
She's been clingy today and wouldn't have a bar of Granddad-cried whenever he tried to do anything with her.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Not a mention of Rehab, Tami. (Thank God)- there is a new set up that should come in early morning for my shower, and to get my stockings on, and at night to take the stocking off! Called POAC, (Primary Options for Acute Care). The OT says they literally started this week.


Will you get any physio once you are home under this scheme?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Julie I am so happy that you are doing so well, slow and easy does it for awhile. Have been keeping you in our prayers, Gwen has kept me up to date.
> 
> I have had a bit more trouble than I thought it would be with this thumb and wrist surgery. Of coarse my slippery slope falling hasn't helped. Then yesterday evening I was kneeling pulling a weed, I guess the weed was stronger than me because I fell forward head first into a tree, luckily I only grazed it, mild bump but shoulder isn't too happy. Nothing broken or damaged even the plants survived lol.
> 
> ...


Hope your shoulder quickly feels better after the fall.
I tripped over something today while holding Elizabeth. At that stage there was still a cupboard there which I was able to use to slow down the fall and landed on a plastic tub. Might end up with a big bruise on my thigh but nothing else-and no issues for E. The cupboard was removed from our house about 20minutes later so a good time to trip!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Finally able to get caught up. Went to Northampton for an oil change today so stopped in at WEBS. Bought some lovely Wonderland yarn that they are now carrying and a ball of Scheepjes whirl in Slice 'O' Cherry Pie, a cotton/acrylic blend. Also got some Knitter's Pride short square interchangable needles to try out. Thank goodness for my bonus card from the last half of 2016. I'll post pics.
> 
> ...


Some nice looking yarn there.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Okay, Geology Socks are finished. I love them.


I love them too- they are great


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Started this many years ago- decided to make it one of my UFOs that I finish this year so all done ready for the new one. I even had the buttons already bought and in the bag!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

darowil said:


> Started this many years ago- decided to make it one of my UFOs that I finish this year so all done ready for the new one. I even had the buttons already bought and in the bag!


That's gorgeous, love the pattern, you must feel good to get it finished after so long.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Socks are fantastic Kaye Jo are you keeping them for yourself ?


Thank you
No, they are going to be a Christmas gift for my neighbor across the street with the 3 daughters, she saw the first one I was working on and was oohing and ahing over it, so since the cast on is a bit tight for me, I made them to fit her, good thing my mind remembers the strangest things, so I already knew what size she wears(made middle daughter socks for last Christmas and she wears the same size). lol
But I will most definitely be making a pair later for me.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gavi said:


> I love them too, nice job.


Thank you. 
And thank you for stopping by the tea table, welcome back anytime.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> She has been handful today but i seem to have finally got her to sleep so am sitting in a comfortable chair. And my well doze off for a while. But doing very little for the rest of the week. Though we do have someone coming to stay for a couple of nights who I need to pick up from the airport at 7.30 tomorrow morning. But having been in hospital and in a house being renovated she won't expect anything much. Very non-demanding lady. All I plan to do before she arrives is make her bed once Elizabeth goes tonight. Well once we get back from Elizabeth's. David and Brett still haven't finished the job that would take one day! So doing it tonight. We bought a pre-cooked pasta dish last night which will eat up and have ready for when Vicky arrives home (Tuesday is her late day). Don't think David and Brett had thought through quite how they were going to get it done with Elizabeth there until is was decided we would eat with them. So my babysitting will be around an hour longer than normal! So maybe a late sleep from her is good.
> Washing machine has just finished- did a load of clothes as E had mud over them all. And just after I put them on she had a dirty nappy and for one the first times ever leaked. However I am not going to go and hang it up until E wakes up.
> She's been clingy today and wouldn't have a bar of Granddad-cried whenever he tried to do anything with her.


Glad you seem to be doing okay through the day though. 
Very glad you didn't hurt yourself worse in the fall, and very good that Elizabeth is fine. 
LOL! A girl knows what she wants and she wants Grandma. :sm24:

My cousins granddaughter is about 22 months old now and was playing with her purple ball so I taught her to use her high chair for a basketball hoop today. She was having a fabulous time with it, only problem is that someone has to retrieve it every time she makes a basket. lol That ought to keep grampy busy. :sm04:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> I love them too- they are great


Thank you. Now I'm casting on a Mystery KAL again, this one starts with a provincial cast on for the cuff.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Started this many years ago- decided to make it one of my UFOs that I finish this year so all done ready for the new one. I even had the buttons already bought and in the bag!


Ooh, that's lovely! Will it fit Elizabeth?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Good night, the pups have all pooped out on my almost 2 hours ago. lol


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Started this many years ago- decided to make it one of my UFOs that I finish this year so all done ready for the new one. I even had the buttons already bought and in the bag!


It's lovely Margaret


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It's lovely Margaret


It sure is. Quite by coincidence that pattern came up in Facebook also.


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

Another fall for Ray and a trip from the fireman. This is getting old real fast. His trip to the hospital didn't reveal anything. All his tests were within normal limits with the exception of his blood sugar and that came down as soon as they gave him is morning insulin. I think he is just getting weaker and weaker because of the Parkinson's and isn't thinking clearly enough to be careful. I don't know yet how often home health will be coming but the nurse did say that he could expect an aide to come give him a shower twice a week. I am concerned about giving him a shower because I would be no help if he started falling in the shower. We do have grab bars but I still worry. I want to keep him home as long as I can as I worry what I would do if he were in a nursing home. Could I afford this house? and questions like that. I definitely don't want to move in with one of my kids and a retirement community doesn't appeal to me either. Just have to wait and see what God has in mind for us. I just heard a big clap of thunder. Ugh.
Julie, I am so happy that you are doing well. When I had my knees done they glued the top layer of skin. It was nice as it was smooth and there were no stitches to catch on anything. I kept a bandage on it for a couple of weeks but was able to shower immediately because of no stitches. Prayers are with you.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> So will the fact that it is her birthday mean anything to her? Hope it is a nice day for her even if she doesn't know what day it is.


No it hasnt really. She is very mixed up. Oh well it is what it is. She is ok and settled.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> One happy DGS. DH said he didn't want to quit. Also, had the stats down of who had first, smallest, biggest, averagest(?), skinniest, fattest and of course:Most!


He is a very nice looking boy, and looks quite proud of himself. :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Fan, *HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!*
> 
> Cathy, *HAPPY BIRTHDAY to your mom!!*


Thanks everyone for mum's birthday wishes. They are really cute in the dining room and put a balloon on the table of the birthday person and they all sing. But I dont think she really realised it was for her today. Poor thing, it is so sad her like this. But she is ok in herself.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Okay, Geology Socks are finished. I love them.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> You need a down filled duvet to cuddle with. You probably find it colder than I do -40 as our house & clothes are made for it. I just turn up the thermostat or throw another log in the fireplace


I have one! I am cozy in bed. Just freezing when I get up till the heater warms the lounge. :sm24:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> I love them too. They are awesome!
> 
> Wish you could send some of that rain here or to South Dakota. They are so dry that the corn is turning brown and will not finish earing out and ripening. We are surrounded by fires. Some man started, some from lightening and the severe dryness. Pray for rain here and in SD.


Wish we could send you some too! We had one reasonable day yesterday and now it's pouring again and they are forecasting more rain for the next few days.....a typical Scottish summer - warmer rain! :sm16:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> Started this many years ago- decided to make it one of my UFOs that I finish this year so all done ready for the new one. I even had the buttons already bought and in the bag!


Wow, that looks complicated! Well done! :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Hello all- Fan's Birthday today- there should be a little something coming as a surprise for her. (If I've not let the cat out of the bag!!!!!)
> Hip and wound a little sore, but it will be time for more painkillers soon. I will turn the telly on at half five, to watch the Maori News, and a bit of the Breakfast session.
> I will probably be going home this afternoon, just have to be checked by the Physios for my step-ability! Everyone else is very pleased with my progress.


Oh Julie, that is wonderful news. I am Glad you are doing so well. :sm11: :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Fan said:


> Wishing your mum a happy birthday Cathy, 93 is quite an age, I'm just a baby a mere 69 today.


Thanks yest it sure is. I hope you had a lovely day and great that you are both going away in a couple of weeks. Sounds perfect. :sm11:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> It sure is. Quite by coincidence that pattern came up in Facebook also.


Think I will go take a look for it


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Great to hear from you Sam! I have leap frogged by mistake over a whole heap of pages, so may not try to sort that one out- sitting is still not the best- Just taken the heavy duty painkiller. One good thing my appetite is not a problem and I have plenty of fatty deposits on my body to survive adversity! Ringo is due
> to come home on July 20th, As I have a totally new lot of people coming to help me morning and night, I think he probably best stay there till then.


Excellent that you are having help twice a day. :sm24: Hope you sleep well in your own bed tonight.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Love to you. Sorry about the mishap. Heal quickly.


RE Marianne.... ditto from me


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Okay, Geology Socks are finished. I love them.


Excellent! :sm24:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Ooh, that's lovely! Will it fit Elizabeth?


Plan is for the next one. Should be good for next winter.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> It sure is. Quite by coincidence that pattern came up in Facebook also.


The Facebook one may have had a hood as the pattern did. But as I expect it will be used to sleep in a hood is a no-no so put a neckband instead.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Hope your shoulder quickly feels better after the fall.
> I tripped over something today while holding Elizabeth. At that stage there was still a cupboard there which I was able to use to slow down the fall and landed on a plastic tub. Might end up with a big bruise on my thigh but nothing else-and no issues for E. The cupboard was removed from our house about 20minutes later so a good time to trip!


Oh golly, glad you didnt hurt yourself. :sm19:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Railyn said:


> Another fall for Ray and a trip from the fireman. This is getting old real fast. His trip to the hospital didn't reveal anything. All his tests were within normal limits with the exception of his blood sugar and that came down as soon as they gave him is morning insulin. I think he is just getting weaker and weaker because of the Parkinson's and isn't thinking clearly enough to be careful. I don't know yet how often home health will be coming but the nurse did say that he could expect an aide to come give him a shower twice a week. I am concerned about giving him a shower because I would be no help if he started falling in the shower. We do have grab bars but I still worry. I want to keep him home as long as I can as I worry what I would do if he were in a nursing home. Could I afford this house? and questions like that. I definitely don't want to move in with one of my kids and a retirement community doesn't appeal to me either. Just have to wait and see what God has in mind for us. I just heard a big clap of thunder. Ugh.
> Julie, I am so happy that you are doing well. When I had my knees done they glued the top layer of skin. It was nice as it was smooth and there were no stitches to catch on anything. I kept a bandage on it for a couple of weeks but was able to shower immediately because of no stitches. Prayers are with you.


It's not sounding good. But how awful if after getting the place just as you want neither of you will be able to stay there. No wonder you are worried about what you will do.

Mum had the glue after her hysterectomy as well. Looked so neat as well.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Started this many years ago- decided to make it one of my UFOs that I finish this year so all done ready for the new one. I even had the buttons already bought and in the bag!


Wow, very nice. :sm11:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Elizabeth fell in the garden today flat down in the mud. And like a good Mum she was very worried about her baby-it had mud on its face!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Thanks for all the comments on the sleeping bag. I guess it was complicated but it is so long since I did that part I've forgotten! It's one of the things I've knitted that I really like so very glad I finished it for a grandchild to use.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Fan said:


> Hi Sam, and ladies I'll start off by informing you all, I just spoke to Julie, she's come through surgery without any adverse side effects, thank you all for your good wishes and prayers yay!! ???? I got off the phone and burst into tears, such a big softy!


I'm so glad Julie's surgery went well and thank you Sam and Kate for opening


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Enjoyed reading of Tim's antics concerning the attractive nurses. Even more happy to hear that he made it through the surgery in spite of some adverse reactions to some of the drugs. Glad he is now hope and can begin the long road to healing.
> I imagine that Susan is getting tired of pizza.
> 
> Hope you can take it a little easy at Elm. You are their rock for sure.


So glad too everything went well with Tim Joy I can almost hear you telling us about it! Tim must have been a fun patient!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Beautiful yarn. Especially like the last one.


kehinkle said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Finally able to get caught up. Went to Northampton for an oil change today so stopped in at WEBS. Bought some lovely Wonderland yarn that they are now carrying and a ball of Scheepjes whirl in Slice 'O' Cherry Pie, a cotton/acrylic blend. Also got some Knitter's Pride short square interchangable needles to try out. Thank goodness for my bonus card from the last half of 2016. I'll post pics.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

They are beautiful. You do such nice work.


Poledra65 said:


> Okay, Geology Socks are finished. I love them.


----------



## Roses and cats (Apr 17, 2013)

darowil said:


> Started this many years ago- decided to make it one of my UFOs that I finish this year so all done ready for the new one. I even had the buttons already bought and in the bag!


Just had to say that is this gorgeous!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That is beautiful!


darowil said:


> Started this many years ago- decided to make it one of my UFOs that I finish this year so all done ready for the new one. I even had the buttons already bought and in the bag!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Marilyn I am so sorry to hear of Ray's decline. Praying for guidance foryou; Iknowyou want to keep him home as long as possible.
Do think of yourself too dear. Always in my prayers.


Railyn said:


> Another fall for Ray and a trip from the fireman. This is getting old real fast. His trip to the hospital didn't reveal anything. All his tests were within normal limits with the exception of his blood sugar and that came down as soon as they gave him is morning insulin. I think he is just getting weaker and weaker because of the Parkinson's and isn't thinking clearly enough to be careful. I don't know yet how often home health will be coming but the nurse did say that he could expect an aide to come give him a shower twice a week. I am concerned about giving him a shower because I would be no help if he started falling in the shower. We do have grab bars but I still worry. I want to keep him home as long as I can as I worry what I would do if he were in a nursing home. Could I afford this house? and questions like that. I definitely don't want to move in with one of my kids and a retirement community doesn't appeal to me either. Just have to wait and see what God has in mind for us. I just heard a big clap of thunder. Ugh.
> Julie, I am so happy that you are doing well. When I had my knees done they glued the top layer of skin. It was nice as it was smooth and there were no stitches to catch on anything. I kept a bandage on it for a couple of weeks but was able to shower immediately because of no stitches. Prayers are with you.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Roses and cats said:


> Just had to say that is this gorgeous!


Thank you.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> He is a very nice looking boy, and looks quite proud of himself. :sm24:


He is very handsome and yes, quite proud. We may have to dial up the humility notch so he doesn't get too big for britches.

He was catching frogs on Saturday. He's with his neighbor who is 3 years older than he is. His height is in the 99th percentile. Dr. thinks he may grow to 6'6". His dad was 6'3" and his mom is 5'10" so a definite possibility.

It's a good thing that he's mature and wise beyond his 8 years as people tend to treat him like an 11 year old.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Railyn said:


> Another fall for Ray and a trip from the fireman. This is getting old real fast. His trip to the hospital didn't reveal anything. All his tests were within normal limits with the exception of his blood sugar and that came down as soon as they gave him is morning insulin. I think he is just getting weaker and weaker because of the Parkinson's and isn't thinking clearly enough to be careful. I don't know yet how often home health will be coming but the nurse did say that he could expect an aide to come give him a shower twice a week. I am concerned about giving him a shower because I would be no help if he started falling in the shower. We do have grab bars but I still worry. I want to keep him home as long as I can as I worry what I would do if he were in a nursing home. Could I afford this house? and questions like that. I definitely don't want to move in with one of my kids and a retirement community doesn't appeal to me either. Just have to wait and see what God has in mind for us. I just heard a big clap of thunder. Ugh.
> Julie, I am so happy that you are doing well. When I had my knees done they glued the top layer of skin. It was nice as it was smooth and there were no stitches to catch on anything. I kept a bandage on it for a couple of weeks but was able to shower immediately because of no stitches. Prayers are with you.


Oh no, so sorry to hear of another fall. Worriesome for sure.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Okay, Geology Socks are finished. I love them.


Look great!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> Started this many years ago- decided to make it one of my UFOs that I finish this year so all done ready for the new one. I even had the buttons already bought and in the bag!


That is lovely!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Started this many years ago- decided to make it one of my UFOs that I finish this year so all done ready for the new one. I even had the buttons already bought and in the bag!


Love it! Hope nothing else shows up from your fall.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Railyn said:


> Another fall for Ray and a trip from the fireman. This is getting old real fast. His trip to the hospital didn't reveal anything. All his tests were within normal limits with the exception of his blood sugar and that came down as soon as they gave him is morning insulin. I think he is just getting weaker and weaker because of the Parkinson's and isn't thinking clearly enough to be careful. I don't know yet how often home health will be coming but the nurse did say that he could expect an aide to come give him a shower twice a week. I am concerned about giving him a shower because I would be no help if he started falling in the shower. We do have grab bars but I still worry. I want to keep him home as long as I can as I worry what I would do if he were in a nursing home. Could I afford this house? and questions like that. I definitely don't want to move in with one of my kids and a retirement community doesn't appeal to me either. Just have to wait and see what God has in mind for us. I just heard a big clap of thunder. Ugh.
> Julie, I am so happy that you are doing well. When I had my knees done they glued the top layer of skin. It was nice as it was smooth and there were no stitches to catch on anything. I kept a bandage on it for a couple of weeks but was able to shower immediately because of no stitches. Prayers are with you.


I'm so sorry to hear this. I hope you can find a solution and keep your home.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Elizabeth fell in the garden today flat down in the mud. And like a good Mum she was very worried about her baby-it had mud on its face!


 :sm02:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Roses and cats said:


> Just had to say that is this gorgeous!


Welcome to our tea party. Pull up a chair and join us in a cup of tea.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> He is very handsome and yes, quite proud. We may have to dial up the humility notch so he doesn't get too big for britches.
> 
> He was catching frogs on Saturday. He's with his neighbor who is 3 years older than he is. His height is in the 99th percentile. Dr. thinks he may grow to 6'6". His dad was 6'3" and his mom is 5'10" so a definite possibility.
> 
> It's a good thing that he's mature and wise beyond his 8 years as people tend to treat him like an 11 year old.


Cute!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

DD's rug finally arrived as have the pull out pantry shelves so the reno is complete.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Julie, I'm so glad to hear from you & that you're doing well
Kathy, lovely yarns
Kaye, great socks. We came over the Coquahalla highway yesterday, your DH would have nightmares ????????2 different 11 mile stretches of 6% grade????I'm usually not nervous but the speed limit is 120km/hr/80mph & people were flying by us at God knows how fast???? There are places it must be 2 miles down to the valley floor
Rookie, your GS is so sure. My boys did lots of fishing when we were camped for swimming lessons, I was so glad when they learned to clean them themselves


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Started this many years ago- decided to make it one of my UFOs that I finish this year so all done ready for the new one. I even had the buttons already bought and in the bag!


Cute! Will it fit E?

Marianne, sorry you had a fight with a tree, don't you know, they always win????This is the voice of experience ????


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Julie, I'm so glad to hear from you & that you're doing well
> Kathy, lovely yarns
> Kaye, great socks. We came over the Coquahalla highway yesterday, your DH would have nightmares ????????2 different 11 mile stretches of 6% grade????I'm usually not nervous but the speed limit is 120km/hr/80mph & people were flying by us at God knows how fast???? There are places it must be 2 miles down to the valley floor
> Rookie, your GS is so sure. My boys did lots of fishing when we were camped for swimming lessons, I was so glad when they learned to clean them themselves


Oh my; that would scare the bijeebies out of me.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> It will be wonderful to hear that you are safely ensconced in your house.


I am safely here- but restricted to one hand typing, There were a lot of good wishes in earlier pages, not the least from Marianne- so wonderful to have you back and posting- not sure of my recall presently, it took a while to figure where I could safely have the laptop! I've sacrificed a bit of kitchen benchtop space.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Great to here how well you are doing. So no rehab then? Be very careful when you get home-we don't want you falling and damaging the hip.


Yes ma'am, no ma'am! And thanks!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Will you get any physio once you are home under this scheme?


Not sure on that one, Margaret-already POAC has gone out of existence.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Railyn said:


> Another fall for Ray and a trip from the fireman. This is getting old real fast. His trip to the hospital didn't reveal anything. All his tests were within normal limits with the exception of his blood sugar and that came down as soon as they gave him is morning insulin. I think he is just getting weaker and weaker because of the Parkinson's and isn't thinking clearly enough to be careful. I don't know yet how often home health will be coming but the nurse did say that he could expect an aide to come give him a shower twice a week. I am concerned about giving him a shower because I would be no help if he started falling in the shower. We do have grab bars but I still worry. I want to keep him home as long as I can as I worry what I would do if he were in a nursing home. Could I afford this house? and questions like that. I definitely don't want to move in with one of my kids and a retirement community doesn't appeal to me either. Just have to wait and see what God has in mind for us. I just heard a big clap of thunder. Ugh.
> Julie, I am so happy that you are doing well. When I had my knees done they glued the top layer of skin. It was nice as it was smooth and there were no stitches to catch on anything. I kept a bandage on it for a couple of weeks but was able to shower immediately because of no stitches. Prayers are with you.


Thank you Marilyn, I find this troubling about your Ray.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh Julie, that is wonderful news. I am Glad you are doing so well. :sm11: :sm11:


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Excellent that you are having help twice a day. :sm24: Hope you sleep well in your own bed tonight.


More comfy, but still bladder issues, think it will be nappies for a while.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

nittergma said:


> I'm so glad Julie's surgery went well and thank you Sam and Kate for opening


Thanks!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Julie, I'm so glad to hear from you & that you're doing well
> Kathy, lovely yarns
> Kaye, great socks. We came over the Coquahalla highway yesterday, your DH would have nightmares ????????2 different 11 mile stretches of 6% grade????I'm usually not nervous but the speed limit is 120km/hr/80mph & people were flying by us at God knows how fast???? There are places it must be 2 miles down to the valley floor
> Rookie, your GS is so sure. My boys did lots of fishing when we were camped for swimming lessons, I was so glad when they learned to clean them themselves


Thanks Bonnie!


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

So glad Julie, that you are home and glad you have your laptop installed despite loss of counter space. Does this mean that you have no one coming to rehab you? 

So sorry about Ray. Sadly, the disease is now really controlling his and your lives. Prayers that an answer for living may be found for you both. 
Darowil, loved your knitting. How intricate it is and how beautiful. Hope you continue to feel better.
Sam, so glad for your posts. Hope you will continue to improve.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> So glad Julie, that you are home and glad you have your laptop installed despite loss of counter space. Does this mean that you have no one coming to rehab you?
> 
> So sorry about Ray. Sadly, the disease is now really controlling his and your lives. Prayers that an answer for living may be found for you both.
> Darowil, loved your knitting. How intricate it is and how beautiful. Hope you continue to feel better.
> Sam, so glad for your posts. Hope you will continue to improve.


I have a phone number I can ring just after 8- it is all so new, no-one really knows. Joyce.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> Okay, Geology Socks are finished. I love them.


????????


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

RookieRetiree said:


> DD's rug finally arrived as have the pull out pantry shelves so the reno is complete.


Stunning, enjoy for many, many years. Love the pullout drawers too.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Railyn said:


> Another fall for Ray and a trip from the fireman. This is getting old real fast. His trip to the hospital didn't reveal anything. All his tests were within normal limits with the exception of his blood sugar and that came down as soon as they gave him is morning insulin. I think he is just getting weaker and weaker because of the Parkinson's and isn't thinking clearly enough to be careful. I don't know yet how often home health will be coming but the nurse did say that he could expect an aide to come give him a shower twice a week. I am concerned about giving him a shower because I would be no help if he started falling in the shower. We do have grab bars but I still worry. I want to keep him home as long as I can as I worry what I would do if he were in a nursing home. Could I afford this house? and questions like that. I definitely don't want to move in with one of my kids and a retirement community doesn't appeal to me either. Just have to wait and see what God has in mind for us. I just heard a big clap of thunder. Ugh.
> Julie, I am so happy that you are doing well. When I had my knees done they glued the top layer of skin. It was nice as it was smooth and there were no stitches to catch on anything. I kept a bandage on it for a couple of weeks but was able to shower immediately because of no stitches. Prayers are with you.


Sorry things are not going well for Ray. It's good you can at least get some help but the uncertainty is stressful for you.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> DD's rug finally arrived as have the pull out pantry shelves so the reno is complete.


That looks great.
I have those roll out shelves in my pot & pan cupboard, I love them

You GS sure looks older than 8


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh dear, well at least 3 months isn't too horrible, but way to long for a child of the water.
> Lol, too funny, well by the time this is through, she'll know they are roughly the same thing.


I meant 3 weeks, if all goes well and she's able to keep the cast dry.

Kathy


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Some recent drawings by Matthew. Today is a road trip to celebrate the holiday with cousins and more relatives. I think there will be 20 people there. Matthew will be ready to leave early from this gathering as there will be 7 kids there with lots of energy.

Wishing everyone a safe and healthy day.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sonja, what a gorgeous dress! I love it.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> Elizabeth fell in the garden today flat down in the mud. And like a good Mum she was very worried about her baby-it had mud on its face!


How precious.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Jeanette, love love love the area rug.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> DD's rug finally arrived as have the pull out pantry shelves so the reno is complete.


It's all come together beautifully. A real nice comfortable home


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Railyn said:


> Another fall for Ray and a trip from the fireman. This is getting old real fast. His trip to the hospital didn't reveal anything. All his tests were within normal limits with the exception of his blood sugar and that came down as soon as they gave him is morning insulin. I think he is just getting weaker and weaker because of the Parkinson's and isn't thinking clearly enough to be careful. I don't know yet how often home health will be coming but the nurse did say that he could expect an aide to come give him a shower twice a week. I am concerned about giving him a shower because I would be no help if he started falling in the shower. We do have grab bars but I still worry. I want to keep him home as long as I can as I worry what I would do if he were in a nursing home. Could I afford this house? and questions like that. I definitely don't want to move in with one of my kids and a retirement community doesn't appeal to me either. Just have to wait and see what God has in mind for us. I just heard a big clap of thunder. Ugh.
> Julie, I am so happy that you are doing well. When I had my knees done they glued the top layer of skin. It was nice as it was smooth and there were no stitches to catch on anything. I kept a bandage on it for a couple of weeks but was able to shower immediately because of no stitches. Prayers are with you.


I hope that they bring a shower chair for him to sit on while they help him. 
I can understand your worries, I certainly hope that a suitable solution can be made for you to be able to stay in your lovely new home, it would be horrible for you to have to move yet again. Keeping you both in prayers that all work out to the best outcome for you both.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> No it hasnt really. She is very mixed up. Oh well it is what it is. She is ok and settled.


That she's been settled for a while and has not had to go to hospital or anything is a great thing. At least she sounds contented, I think it's harder for those watching it all happen than it is for the person that it's happening to. 
HUGS!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Plan is for the next one. Should be good for next winter.


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Elizabeth fell in the garden today flat down in the mud. And like a good Mum she was very worried about her baby-it had mud on its face!


Oh her poor baby, I hope she was easily cleaned up. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> They are beautiful. You do such nice work.


Thank you all so much for the wonderful comments, they were really an easy pattern if anyone wants to try them, just be sure to read ALL the directions on page 1 before starting. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> He is very handsome and yes, quite proud. We may have to dial up the humility notch so he doesn't get too big for britches.
> 
> He was catching frogs on Saturday. He's with his neighbor who is 3 years older than he is. His height is in the 99th percentile. Dr. thinks he may grow to 6'6". His dad was 6'3" and his mom is 5'10" so a definite possibility.
> 
> It's a good thing that he's mature and wise beyond his 8 years as people tend to treat him like an 11 year old.


Two really cute kids, he really does look much older than 8.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Look great!


Thank you.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> Thank you Jynx, yes that shop is our go to place for celebratory cakes, they're very very good!
> I just received a lovely gift from Julie delivered, hazelnut chocolate biscotti, and strawberry jam, just perfect with a mid morning coffee later.


That was so sweet of Julie to think of you while she's recovering.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

we got that rain and wind also tami - i was sure the tree would come down but no - it is still standing. it will come down when i least expect it, lol --- sam



tami_ohio said:


> We are getting rain and thunder in Deshler about half an hour west, maybe south west of Sam. Weather statement says possible hail with gusts 50 -55 mph. It doesn't look like much out the window but we will see. We will just watch trains through the front window!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Julie, I'm so glad to hear from you & that you're doing well
> Kathy, lovely yarns
> Kaye, great socks. We came over the Coquahalla highway yesterday, your DH would have nightmares ????????2 different 11 mile stretches of 6% grade????I'm usually not nervous but the speed limit is 120km/hr/80mph & people were flying by us at God knows how fast???? There are places it must be 2 miles down to the valley floor
> Rookie, your GS is so sure. My boys did lots of fishing when we were camped for swimming lessons, I was so glad when they learned to clean them themselves


David can't believe that the speed limit is set that high, said there is no way. lolol
Yes, he'd be a bit freaked in a semi. lol
Said no way would he be taking that at 80mph. :sm23:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Back home, going to practice dulcimer.


I was disappointed to miss the orchestra here on Sunday. I'm told they were very good.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

good to see you back on line julie - are the helpers to be there every day? do you have exercises to do? --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> It all sounds yummy, so glad.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am safely here- but restricted to one hand typing, There were a lot of good wishes in earlier pages, not the least from Marianne- so wonderful to have you back and posting- not sure of my recall presently, it took a while to figure where I could safely have the laptop! I've sacrificed a bit of kitchen benchtop space.


Very good that you are home, that's the first step, everything else will follow. It is hard to not be able to have your laptop in the usual place, but this won't last too long.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Jeanette, I love the way the rug pulls it all together. Marla loves her pull out shelves in her cupboards.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> I meant 3 weeks, if all goes well and she's able to keep the cast dry.
> 
> Kathy


Oops, you did say that, sorry, I mis typed. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> Some recent drawings by Matthew. Today is a road trip to celebrate the holiday with cousins and more relatives. I think there will be 20 people there. Matthew will be ready to leave early from this gathering as there will be 7 kids there with lots of energy.
> 
> Wishing everyone a safe and healthy day.


Those are great!
Have a good time.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Julie I am so happy that you are doing so well, slow and easy does it for awhile. Have been keeping you in our prayers, Gwen has kept me up to date.
> 
> I have had a bit more trouble than I thought it would be with this thumb and wrist surgery. Of coarse my slippery slope falling hasn't helped. Then yesterday evening I was kneeling pulling a weed, I guess the weed was stronger than me because I fell forward head first into a tree, luckily I only grazed it, mild bump but shoulder isn't too happy. Nothing broken or damaged even the plants survived lol.
> 
> ...


So sorry about your fall. You were lucky that you didn't break anything. It's awkward when you don't have the use of both hands.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Okay, Geology Socks are finished. I love them.


Very nice.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

darowil said:


> Hope your shoulder quickly feels better after the fall.
> I tripped over something today while holding Elizabeth. At that stage there was still a cupboard there which I was able to use to slow down the fall and landed on a plastic tub. Might end up with a big bruise on my thigh but nothing else-and no issues for E. The cupboard was removed from our house about 20minutes later so a good time to trip!


Sounds like you're having quite a time with Elizabeth and the fall. Good that your injury is nothing more than a bruise.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

darowil said:


> Started this many years ago- decided to make it one of my UFOs that I finish this year so all done ready for the new one. I even had the buttons already bought and in the bag!


Lovely.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Railyn said:


> Another fall for Ray and a trip from the fireman. This is getting old real fast. His trip to the hospital didn't reveal anything. All his tests were within normal limits with the exception of his blood sugar and that came down as soon as they gave him is morning insulin. I think he is just getting weaker and weaker because of the Parkinson's and isn't thinking clearly enough to be careful. I don't know yet how often home health will be coming but the nurse did say that he could expect an aide to come give him a shower twice a week. I am concerned about giving him a shower because I would be no help if he started falling in the shower. We do have grab bars but I still worry. I want to keep him home as long as I can as I worry what I would do if he were in a nursing home. Could I afford this house? and questions like that. I definitely don't want to move in with one of my kids and a retirement community doesn't appeal to me either. Just have to wait and see what God has in mind for us. I just heard a big clap of thunder. Ugh.
> Julie, I am so happy that you are doing well. When I had my knees done they glued the top layer of skin. It was nice as it was smooth and there were no stitches to catch on anything. I kept a bandage on it for a couple of weeks but was able to shower immediately because of no stitches. Prayers are with you.


I am sorry to hear about Ray's fall.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> He is very handsome and yes, quite proud. We may have to dial up the humility notch so he doesn't get too big for britches.
> 
> He was catching frogs on Saturday. He's with his neighbor who is 3 years older than he is. His height is in the 99th percentile. Dr. thinks he may grow to 6'6". His dad was 6'3" and his mom is 5'10" so a definite possibility.
> 
> It's a good thing that he's mature and wise beyond his 8 years as people tend to treat him like an 11 year old.


What a handsome young man! He will break a few hearts when he's older.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Welcome to our tea party. Pull up a chair and join us in a cup of tea.


Welcome from me too.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> DD's rug finally arrived as have the pull out pantry shelves so the reno is complete.


Beautiful. Love the pull-out pantry. I had one and I sure miss it.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have a phone number I can ring just after 8- it is all so new, no-one really knows. Joyce.


Glad to hear you're home. Do you have a walker to help you get around?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pacer said:


> Some recent drawings by Matthew. Today is a road trip to celebrate the holiday with cousins and more relatives. I think there will be 20 people there. Matthew will be ready to leave early from this gathering as there will be 7 kids there with lots of energy.
> 
> Wishing everyone a safe and healthy day.


Even his doodles are great :sm24: Enjoy the day trip.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> Very nice.


Thank you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

*HAPPY 4TH TO ALL CELEBRATING INDEPENDENCE DAY!!!*

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY FAN!!!On US time that is.*

I hope that everyone has a wonderful day wherever you are.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> good to see you back on line julie - are the helpers to be there every day? do you have exercises to do? --- sam


Thanks Sam! Yes for 6 weeks they are supposed to be here morning and night, yes various exercises- The one I am most looking forward to is getting out walking.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Very good that you are home, that's the first step, everything else will follow. It is hard to not be able to have your laptop in the usual place, but this won't last too long.


 :sm24: :sm26: :sm24:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Good to see you back at the helm Sam. Glad you're slowly regaining some energy.

I'm way behind this week. Spent the weekend with DD in Lincolnshire. Also have DS visiting from Poland, we're having lots of fun but it sure eats in to my time! I seem to be constantly shopping, cooking and eating these days. 

Just wanted to say it's good to hear that Julie is making a good recovery and is already home.
Also that Tim is making a good recovery from his latest surgery.

Happy birthday to all that I have missed, I know Fan is one and goodness knows who else, but Happy Birthday to you all.

And a slightly late Happy Independence Day to all our friends in the US.

Now back to try and catch up.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Glad to hear you're home. Do you have a walker to help you get around?


Thanks Liz!
Walker/Stroller, the hospital crutches, that I will use both for distance. My two old sets of walking sticks will be placed at sensible points around the house, not good at getting around on my knees!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

angelam said:


> Good to see you back at the helm Sam. Glad you're slowly regaining some energy.
> 
> I'm way behind this week. Spent the weekend with DD in Lincolnshire. Also have DS visiting from Poland, we're having lots of fun but it sure eats in to my time! I seem to be constantly shopping, cooking and eating these days.
> 
> ...


Thank you, Angela!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well I'm going to go sit outside at the table and knit in the sun since fish tanks are cleaned and I'm caught up here. Lovely thing about holidays is that it's easier to keep up here. lol


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Just finished dulcimer lesson. Phew lots of fun but this weeks piece, Mary Hamilton, has different picking rhythms in each measure, pickoffs, slides, wow it is a fun challenge.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Happy Independence Day to all our American friends. Hope you have a wonderful celebration together, and many thanks for all the birthday wishes.
You made my birthday that much more special. What I thought was strawberry/plum jam from Julie is actually a delicious tea, and the hazelnut chocolate biscotti are very yummy too. 

KayeJo those socks are a wonderful work of art, well done!
Railyn So sorry to hear you, and Ray are having so much difficulty in life (hugs).


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Fan said:


> Happy Independence Day to all our American friends. Hope you have a wonderful celebration together, and many thanks for all the birthday wishes.
> You made my birthday that much more special. What I thought was strawberry/plum jam from Julie is actually a delicious tea, and the hazelnut chocolate biscotti are very yummy too.
> 
> KayeJo those socks are a wonderful work of art, well done!
> Railyn So sorry to hear you, and Ray are having so much difficulty in life (hugs).


Beautiful day for a parade!


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

LOVE the rug. It really adds to the room and is beautiful on its own.


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

The aide came this morning and gave Ray a shower. She will come twice a week. What a blessing. We have shower chairs, etc. but I didn't feel safe giving him a shower. That is the biggest thing we needed. I can keep up with the cooking, etc, and the grandkids come usually once a week and do the odds and ends. Then we have a housekeeper come once every two weeks so we are OK there. His meds are easy to keep up with. It was just the shower that really bothered me. Life today is much better. I am sorry about my rant yesterday. Usually I handle the falls matter-of-factly but yesterday it really got me angry. A rather unusual response from me. I am much better today and thank each of you for your concerns, kind words and prayers.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Okay, Geology Socks are finished. I love them.


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Railyn said:


> The aide came this morning and gave Ray a shower. She will come twice a week. What a blessing. We have shower chairs, etc. but I didn't feel safe giving him a shower. That is the biggest thing we needed. I can keep up with the cooking, etc, and the grandkids come usually once a week and do the odds and ends. Then we have a housekeeper come once every two weeks so we are OK there. His meds are easy to keep up with. It was just the shower that really bothered me. Life today is much better. I am sorry about my rant yesterday. Usually I handle the falls matter-of-factly but yesterday it really got me angry. A rather unusual response from me. I am much better today and thank each of you for your concerns, kind words and prayers.


Don't be sorry, you have an enormously stressful situation, and we are here to give our support whenever you need it. 
The professional support is very important, you can't do it all by yourself, you need to look after your own wellbeing also. 
It's only natural there will be times when you need to have a good rant, and we are here for you!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> It's great to see you.
> I sure hope that your hand recovers soon, it's really been a pain in the butt for you.


Thank you with all the rain we are having I find that my left thumb will have to be content with the arthritis, I don't want to go through this any time in the near future :sm16:


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> DD's rug finally arrived as have the pull out pantry shelves so the reno is complete.


Looks Awesome Rookie!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Cute! Will it fit E?
> 
> Marianne, sorry you had a fight with a tree, don't you know, they always win????This is the voice of experience ????


ROFL, trust me I have had many incidents with trees but somehow they always won :sm06: :sm16:


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am safely here- but restricted to one hand typing, There were a lot of good wishes in earlier pages, not the least from Marianne- so wonderful to have you back and posting- not sure of my recall presently, it took a while to figure where I could safely have the laptop! I've sacrificed a bit of kitchen benchtop space.


My DS sent me a table similar to the hospital tables that go over the bed. I love it, the top has two sections, the longer side adjust so the iPad works wonderfully in bed and from my chair. He does love Amazon, lol


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

pacer said:


> Some recent drawings by Matthew. Today is a road trip to celebrate the holiday with cousins and more relatives. I think there will be 20 people there. Matthew will be ready to leave early from this gathering as there will be 7 kids there with lots of energy.
> 
> Wishing everyone a safe and healthy day.


Happy and safe 4th to you also! Loves Matthews doodles
:sm02: :sm02: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

budasha said:


> So sorry about your fall. You were lucky that you didn't break anything. It's awkward when you don't have the use of both hands.


I am finding this out the hard way, today I am exiled to my room, I will be allowed out to assist Cindi with dinner, she doesn't want to learn the grilling side of cooking,lol


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> My DS sent me a table similar to the hospital tables that go over the bed. I love it, the top has two sections, the longer side adjust so the iPad works wonderfully in bed and from my chair. He does love Amazon, lol


That sounds ideal, Marianne! How kind of him.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Happy Independence Day to all our American friends. Hope you have a wonderful celebration together, and many thanks for all the birthday wishes.
> You made my birthday that much more special. What I thought was strawberry/plum jam from Julie is actually a delicious tea, and the hazelnut chocolate biscotti are very yummy too.
> 
> KayeJo those socks are a wonderful work of art, well done!
> Railyn So sorry to hear you, and Ray are having so much difficulty in life (hugs).


Thank you.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> That sounds ideal, Marianne! How kind of him.


He is my younger son, he is already making plans for when I won't be able to care for the house and yards. Of course C is included she has no children to help her. He lives in South Carolina, a 3 to 4 hour drive. It is hard for me to believe that he will be 30 this year. Sometimes I wish I could go back to when my boys were toddlers, they were both such wonderful babes. And of course I am sure they are wonderful young men :sm17: :sm02:


----------



## Sharon Scheller (Dec 20, 2016)

Sorry dear friends for being so lame on my postings. I want to wish every one a wonderful happy Fourth of July. Well I don't know about everyone else but if you had the preview of the fireworks we had last night like we did we are in for a lot of illegal going on. It was sad since last years fireworks there will be a lot of policeman out in full force to catch the culprits. Last night we had some go off that sounded like bombs scary . Glad to see you Sam and I hope you are doing good and feeling much better. I'm sending healing prayers to all that need it.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Wishing everyone a safe and wonderful 4th of July. We are getting a very loud, windy and wet storm 
Hope it is gone as fast as it came in!

Loves and hugs and always in my prayers


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

those are beautiful kaye - excellent knitting. are they comfortable?



Poledra65 said:


> Okay, Geology Socks are finished. I love them.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Railyn said:


> The aide came this morning and gave Ray a shower. She will come twice a week. What a blessing. We have shower chairs, etc. but I didn't feel safe giving him a shower. That is the biggest thing we needed. I can keep up with the cooking, etc, and the grandkids come usually once a week and do the odds and ends. Then we have a housekeeper come once every two weeks so we are OK there. His meds are easy to keep up with. It was just the shower that really bothered me. Life today is much better. I am sorry about my rant yesterday. Usually I handle the falls matter-of-factly but yesterday it really got me angry. A rather unusual response from me. I am much better today and thank each of you for your concerns, kind words and prayers.


I can understand hesitating to help him shower yourself, if he goes down, you're going down and then you're both in trouble, great that home health can do it, they have the training and strength to be able to stop him falling. One of my close friends is an RN and works for the Magistrates office at night and does home health during the day, she really enjoys it. 
The housekeeper will be a hug help to you also. 
Rant when you need to, it's not good to keep it inside, we're here to support you. 
HUGS!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Thank you with all the rain we are having I find that my left thumb will have to be content with the arthritis, I don't want to go through this any time in the near future :sm16:


Can't say I blame you, one surgery for a while is enough I think. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> I am finding this out the hard way, today I am exiled to my room, I will be allowed out to assist Cindi with dinner, she doesn't want to learn the grilling side of cooking,lol


LOL!! She does keep track of you pretty well.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

which is? --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> Thank you.
> 5" is not a small amount.
> Practicing is always good, I need to practice guitar, still learning bar chords.
> Now I need to cast on my next challenge.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> He is my younger son, he is already making plans for when I won't be able to care for the house and yards. Of course C is included she has no children to help her. He lives in South Carolina, a 3 to 4 hour drive. It is hard for me to believe that he will be 30 this year. Sometimes I wish I could go back to when my boys were toddlers, they were both such wonderful babes. And of course I am sure they are wonderful young men :sm17: :sm02:


It's wonderful that he's looking ahead. 
They certainly do grow up way to fast.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> those are beautiful kaye - excellent knitting. are they comfortable?


Thank you, yes, other than that I did the cast on a bit tight, I should have used a US 11/2 but used a US1. Oh well, they be well loved by my neighbor.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is lovely, great color work. here we would call that a holiday sweater (christmas). but christmas is pretty hot for you - that doesn't look like beach wear. regardless - it is a beautiful sweater E will look very cute in it. --- sam



darowil said:


> Started this many years ago- decided to make it one of my UFOs that I finish this year so all done ready for the new one. I even had the buttons already bought and in the bag!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sharon Scheller said:


> Sorry dear friends for being so lame on my postings. I want to wish every one a wonderful happy Fourth of July. Well I don't know about everyone else but if you had the preview of the fireworks we had last night like we did we are in for a lot of illegal going on. It was sad since last years fireworks there will be a lot of policeman out in full force to catch the culprits. Last night we had some go off that sounded like bombs scary . Glad to see you Sam and I hope you are doing good and feeling much better. I'm sending healing prayers to all that need it.


No worries, glad you are doing okay, are you enjoying your pool?
Those artillery shells are really annoying, they sound like a bomb going on right in your living room.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i didn't realize it was a bag - i assume for the new baby - should keep her nice and warm. --- sam



darowil said:


> Thanks for all the comments on the sleeping bag. I guess it was complicated but it is so long since I did that part I've forgotten! It's one of the things I've knitted that I really like so very glad I finished it for a grandchild to use.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

roses and cats you are going to fit perfectly here - many of us grow roses and we all love cats. there will always be an empty chair with your name of it with fresh hot tea at your elbow. we look forward to seeing to again soon. --- sam



Roses and cats said:


> Just had to say that is this gorgeous!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

now that is what i call a doodle- great work matthew. --- sam



pacer said:


> Some recent drawings by Matthew. Today is a road trip to celebrate the holiday with cousins and more relatives. I think there will be 20 people there. Matthew will be ready to leave early from this gathering as there will be 7 kids there with lots of energy.
> 
> Wishing everyone a safe and healthy day.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Roses and cats said:


> Just had to say that is this gorgeous!


Welcome to the tea table.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> which is? --- sam


A mystery sock knit a long.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Railyn said:


> The aide came this morning and gave Ray a shower. She will come twice a week. What a blessing. We have shower chairs, etc. but I didn't feel safe giving him a shower. That is the biggest thing we needed. I can keep up with the cooking, etc, and the grandkids come usually once a week and do the odds and ends. Then we have a housekeeper come once every two weeks so we are OK there. His meds are easy to keep up with. It was just the shower that really bothered me. Life today is much better. I am sorry about my rant yesterday. Usually I handle the falls matter-of-factly but yesterday it really got me angry. A rather unusual response from me. I am much better today and thank each of you for your concerns, kind words and prayers.


Please don't be sorry about ranting. You need a way to release some of your stress and we are happy to listen. You both are in my daily prayers.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Looks Awesome Rookie!


I agree!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> He is my younger son, he is already making plans for when I won't be able to care for the house and yards. Of course C is included she has no children to help her. He lives in South Carolina, a 3 to 4 hour drive. It is hard for me to believe that he will be 30 this year. Sometimes I wish I could go back to when my boys were toddlers, they were both such wonderful babes. And of course I am sure they are wonderful young men :sm17: :sm02:


You have wonderful sons!


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Wonderful "doodlings" Matthew. So glad you shared them with us. 
Glad that Ray and you are getting some help. Feel free to "rant" at any time..keeps you from getting ulcers. 
Sam, I agree with your thoughts on fireworks. Scary here as down the street and over a few blocks neighbors chose to ignore the posted signs forbidding fireworks, all signs posted at both corners of every lot, and filled the sky as well with light. Very pretty but very frightening. Hoses are hooked up front and back, but doubt that with the dryness I would be able to do much to stop a fire. Lawn is carefully watered and the trees are green, but once a fire gets started, it moves very quickly. Fires all around us now and prayers for rain. 
Wishing all a fantastic holiday.
So glad Julie that you are home and have some help. Also glad you're a "compliant patient". Good on you for walking and exercising. So important.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Wow! Love that rug! The pull out pantry also looks really nice and handy.


RookieRetiree said:


> DD's rug finally arrived as have the pull out pantry shelves so the reno is complete.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Awesome doodles Matthew. Especially like the flower/top one. Are you going to make the dragon on the second one more prominent?


pacer said:


> Some recent drawings by Matthew. Today is a road trip to celebrate the holiday with cousins and more relatives. I think there will be 20 people there. Matthew will be ready to leave early from this gathering as there will be 7 kids there with lots of energy.
> 
> Wishing everyone a safe and healthy day.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Rant away Marilyn. This isn't an easy transition to go through I'm sure.


Railyn said:


> The aide came this morning and gave Ray a shower. She will come twice a week. What a blessing. We have shower chairs, etc. but I didn't feel safe giving him a shower. That is the biggest thing we needed. I can keep up with the cooking, etc, and the grandkids come usually once a week and do the odds and ends. Then we have a housekeeper come once every two weeks so we are OK there. His meds are easy to keep up with. It was just the shower that really bothered me. Life today is much better. I am sorry about my rant yesterday. Usually I handle the falls matter-of-factly but yesterday it really got me angry. A rather unusual response from me. I am much better today and thank each of you for your concerns, kind words and prayers.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

so you won;t know what your sock will look like until it is done? --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> A mystery sock knit a long.


----------



## grandma sherry (Oct 30, 2012)

Glad to hear things are going well Julie.
Happy belated Birthday Fan.
Hope you are improving now you are home Margaret.
Socks are lovely KayeJo, still haven't tried socks other than the tube bed socks.
Don't know why children have to break limbs and have casts when the waters of summer are beckoning them.
Have all the squares, rectangles and circles done for the 2 lego afghans, now to start sewing everything together.
Sorry to hear about your tumble Marianne.
Prayers for those in need and hugs for all!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Mary, enjoyed Matthew's doodles.
Marianne, glad your son has plans for you and C.


----------



## grandma sherry (Oct 30, 2012)

Happy 4th of July to my American friends.
Rookie, your grandson is turning into a handsome young man, and growing up so fast.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

grandma sherry said:


> Happy 4th of July to my American friends.
> Rookie, your grandson is turning into a handsome young man, and growing up so fast.


Isn't he, though. Too fast. Good to see you here.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Great doodles Matthew. 
You must be glad that you're in your home now Julie. Just do as you are advised, don't rush things and we are here for you.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Liz!
> Walker/Stroller, the hospital crutches, that I will use both for distance. My two old sets of walking sticks will be placed at sensible points around the house, not good at getting around on my knees!


Just take it slow and easy. I remember what it was like.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Sharon Scheller said:


> Sorry dear friends for being so lame on my postings. I want to wish every one a wonderful happy Fourth of July. Well I don't know about everyone else but if you had the preview of the fireworks we had last night like we did we are in for a lot of illegal going on. It was sad since last years fireworks there will be a lot of policeman out in full force to catch the culprits. Last night we had some go off that sounded like bombs scary . Glad to see you Sam and I hope you are doing good and feeling much better. I'm sending healing prayers to all that need it.


Nice to see you posting, Sharon. It's been a while. Sorry to hear that you had problems with the fireworks.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Storms in the distance.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> Awesome doodles Matthew. Especially like the flower/top one. Are you going to make the dragon on the second one more prominent?


It is a thunderbird in the middle of a storm so he says it is meant to be more of a shadow.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> so you won;t know what your sock will look like until it is done? --- sam


Nope, the only thing I know is it's manipulating self striping yarn.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> Storms in the distance.


Love the sky, it's beautiful even if destructive looking. 
What a little cutie.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Wonderful "doodlings" Matthew. So glad you shared them with us.
> Glad that Ray and you are getting some help. Feel free to "rant" at any time..keeps you from getting ulcers.
> Sam, I agree with your thoughts on fireworks. Scary here as down the street and over a few blocks neighbors chose to ignore the posted signs forbidding fireworks, all signs posted at both corners of every lot, and filled the sky as well with light. Very pretty but very frightening. Hoses are hooked up front and back, but doubt that with the dryness I would be able to do much to stop a fire. Lawn is carefully watered and the trees are green, but once a fire gets started, it moves very quickly. Fires all around us now and prayers for rain.
> Wishing all a fantastic holiday.
> So glad Julie that you are home and have some help. Also glad you're a "compliant patient". Good on you for walking and exercising. So important.


Thanks Joyce :sm24: Discussions going on about the ramp- my garden is going to be configured quite in the opposite direction, Ringo will lose much of his territory- nothing I can do about it though. I told Jawad I will fetch Ringo on the 20th- a lot will depend on the weather.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

grandma sherry said:


> Glad to hear things are going well Julie.
> Happy belated Birthday Fan.
> Hope you are improving now you are home Margaret.
> Socks are lovely KayeJo, still haven't tried socks other than the tube bed socks.
> ...


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Great doodles Matthew.
> You must be glad that you're in your home now Julie. Just do as you are advised, don't rush things and we are here for you.


Thank you Mary!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

RookieRetiree said:


> He is very handsome and yes, quite proud. We may have to dial up the humility notch so he doesn't get too big for britches.
> 
> He was catching frogs on Saturday. He's with his neighbor who is 3 years older than he is. His height is in the 99th percentile. Dr. thinks he may grow to 6'6". His dad was 6'3" and his mom is 5'10" so a definite possibility.
> 
> It's a good thing that he's mature and wise beyond his 8 years as people tend to treat him like an 11 year old.


Grandson is a handsome young man. Those frogs are huge.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

pacer said:


> Grandson is a handsome young man. Those frogs are huge.


He's grown some since you've seen him. Really big frogs.

Looks like you're enjoying a nice break, Get home safely.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> Love the sky, it's beautiful even if destructive looking.
> What a little cutie.


He is a cutie. Unfortunately the boy and his 4 year old brother have parents who aren't the most attentive to them. At one point in the afternoon the four year old was found in the swimming pool all alone. It is deeper than him. Fortunately he was okay and his mom put him in time out while the other kids enjoyed a few fireworks.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> DD's rug finally arrived as have the pull out pantry shelves so the reno is complete.


The rug looks great-what a great looking space it is. Pull out shelves are a great option.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> He is a cutie. Unfortunately the boy and his 4 year old brother have parents who aren't the most attentive to them. At one point in the afternoon the four year old was found in the swimming pool all alone. It is deeper than him. Fortunately he was okay and his mom put him in time out while the other kids enjoyed a few fireworks.


Holy cow! I sure hope that was a good scare for her so that nothing worse happens. Very good that he was okay.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

RookieRetiree said:


> He's grown some since you've seen him. Really big frogs.
> 
> Looks like you're enjoying a nice break, Get home safely.


I think he has grown a lot since I last saw him. I think he was 4 when I saw him. He still is a cutie though.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Railyn said:


> The aide came this morning and gave Ray a shower. She will come twice a week. What a blessing. We have shower chairs, etc. but I didn't feel safe giving him a shower. That is the biggest thing we needed. I can keep up with the cooking, etc, and the grandkids come usually once a week and do the odds and ends. Then we have a housekeeper come once every two weeks so we are OK there. His meds are easy to keep up with. It was just the shower that really bothered me. Life today is much better. I am sorry about my rant yesterday. Usually I handle the falls matter-of-factly but yesterday it really got me angry. A rather unusual response from me. I am much better today and thank each of you for your concerns, kind words and prayers.


Life gets that way sometimes and what you normally cope with just seems too much. And you are dealing with a lot so it is to be expected. And if ranting here helps then do- it might save you saying something that you will later regret. We are far enough removed to not be hurt by your rants, but close enough to care for the situation you are in and for you.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> Holy cow! I sure hope that was a good scare for her so that nothing worse happens. Very good that he was okay.


A little later we couldn't find him so we started searching the house, pool, car and yard for him. He was up a tree that time. Too bad the father just sat on his phone and ignored the boys. The mom made efforts to interact with the kids. At one time the 2 year old wanted to do bubbles so I told him to have daddy help him. The dad took the bubbles and put them on the table and told his son they could do them later.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> A little later we couldn't find him so we started searching the house, pool, car and yard for him. He was up a tree that time. Too bad the father just sat on his phone and ignored the boys. The mom made efforts to interact with the kids. At one time the 2 year old wanted to do bubbles so I told him to have daddy help him. The dad took the bubbles and put them on the table and told his son they could do them later.


That's so sad, and it is even harder when mom is trying and dad isn't interested at all. 
I gave a lecture to my cousin's adopted daughter and sil on Easter because we were all sitting there and they were basically ignoring their daughter and us. Mom is getting much better, dad still has a tendency to play games a bit much, but at least now he does play and interact with her and if she goes to him he does immediately put down his phone.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> Okay, Geology Socks are finished. I love them.


They are beautiful. The neighbor girl will be getting a precious Christmas gift from you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> They are beautiful. The neighbor girl will be getting a precious Christmas gift from you.


Thank you. I think she'll love them, she'll just have to keep her daughter from "borrowing" them. lol


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

kehinkle said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Finally able to get caught up. Went to Northampton for an oil change today so stopped in at WEBS. Bought some lovely Wonderland yarn that they are now carrying and a ball of Scheepjes whirl in Slice 'O' Cherry Pie, a cotton/acrylic blend. Also got some Knitter's Pride short square interchangable needles to try out. Thank goodness for my bonus card from the last half of 2016. I'll post pics.
> 
> ...


Beautiful yarn! Enjoy some time with family.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

The skies are clearer now. It is a 2 hour drive each way to visit cousins. This is the view most of those 2 hours.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

darowil said:


> The rug looks great-what a great looking space it is. Pull out shelves are a great option.


It's really come together nicely and the workmen, insurance, etc. all were easy to deal with for the project. Would definitely use them for any other renovations. I would have had the pantry already equipped when it was put in rather than do it afterwards, but it's worked out okay.

Hope your reno gets a kick start and gets finished soon.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

pacer said:


> I think he has grown a lot since I last saw him. I think he was 4 when I saw him. He still is a cutie though.


Wow, was our first mini-KAP 4 years ago already?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> The skies are clearer now. It is a 2 hour drive each way to visit cousins. This is the view most of those 2 hours.


How the skies can change in a few hours.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I finished the totem pole lace hat and took a picture of it and the decrease chart I made. Turned out pretty good, I think. I'll get the pictures off my phone tomorrow when I have the computer on. 

Enjoyed the photos from everyone. 

I didn't feel very motivated today...guess I just needed a little down time. At least I did get the workroom a bit straighter. I still have a few more leftovers to cut and then see what I can do with them. Little by little I hope to make progress.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I finished the totem pole lace hat and took a picture of it and the decrease chart I made. Turned out pretty good, I think. I'll get the pictures off my phone tomorrow when I have the computer on.
> 
> Enjoyed the photos from everyone.
> 
> I didn't feel very motivated today...guess I just needed a little down time. At least I did get the workroom a bit straighter. I still have a few more leftovers to cut and then see what I can do with them. Little by little I hope to make progress.


Great! It will be interesting to see it. 
Some days are just that way. You certainly have plenty to keep you busy.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

RookieRetiree said:


> Wow, was our first mini-KAP 4 years ago already?


It was. We might need to do another one soon. I remember your grandson getting ready to go into kindergarten and your daily responsibilities getting ready to change. You thought you were going to have more free time! You were fooled as contract work started taking up more time.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> How the skies can change in a few hours.


Especially when you are traveling.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

So my husband and oldest son have decided that tomorrow will be a shopping day and then a visit to the hospital. I will let you know how that goes tomorrow.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

pacer said:


> So my husband and oldest son have decided that tomorrow will be a shopping day and then a visit to the hospital. I will let you know how that goes tomorrow.


Oh no; what's happening?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well Fireworks and sirens are going off everywhere, firetrucks have been dispatched twice in the last half hour, but people keep setting the fireworks off through the sirens, with no regard to the fact that it's dry out there and they aren't supposed to have them in city limits.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> Especially when you are traveling.


Absolutely.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

There go the sirens again. :sm13:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> So my husband and oldest son have decided that tomorrow will be a shopping day and then a visit to the hospital. I will let you know how that goes tomorrow.


Sounds like you'll have an interesting day.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> There go the sirens again. :sm13:


That's not good! We get the same carry on when 5th November comes around, Guy Fawkes night seems to go on for a month or more. 
Those super loud rockets are horrendous. Wish we could be like Australia and ban private use of them, it would save a lot of money, pets being terrified and lost and farm animals disturbed, burns etc. Ya da ya da!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> That's not good! We get the same carry on when 5th November comes around, Guy Fawkes night seems to go on for a month or more.
> Those super loud rockets are horrendous. Wish we could be like Australia and ban private use of them, it would save a lot of money, pets being terrified and lost and farm animals disturbed, burns etc. Ya da ya da!


Poor Ryssa didn't want to go outside with all the loud popping in the alley behind us, even now after everything has settled down, she didn't want to go out without me making her. 
I can't even imagine what it's like for the farm animals and such. 
Not to say the least of those that are trying to get to sleep to get up for work in the morning.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Good night all.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am safely here- but restricted to one hand typing, There were a lot of good wishes in earlier pages, not the least from Marianne- so wonderful to have you back and posting- not sure of my recall presently, it took a while to figure where I could safely have the laptop! I've sacrificed a bit of kitchen benchtop space.


Glad you are home again. :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> That she's been settled for a while and has not had to go to hospital or anything is a great thing. At least she sounds contented, I think it's harder for those watching it all happen than it is for the person that it's happening to.
> HUGS!


Yes, you said that well. Thanks for the hugs and hugs back to you... :sm24:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> Well Fireworks and sirens are going off everywhere, firetrucks have been dispatched twice in the last half hour, but people keep setting the fireworks off through the sirens, with no regard to the fact that it's dry out there and they aren't supposed to have them in city limits.


Will they will have to pay a fine or go to jail , wonder how many would risk it then . When it just says they are banned or illegal thats not much of a deterrent


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

pacer said:


> A little later we couldn't find him so we started searching the house, pool, car and yard for him. He was up a tree that time. Too bad the father just sat on his phone and ignored the boys. The mom made efforts to interact with the kids. At one time the 2 year old wanted to do bubbles so I told him to have daddy help him. The dad took the bubbles and put them on the table and told his son they could do them later.


 :sm25: That is sad.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Here is my latest knit , think i might call it my Frankenstein cardigan as its a mishmash of things i wanted to try ????
I cord loopy bind off and if you squint your eyes can you see the butterfly ????


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Well Fireworks and sirens are going off everywhere, firetrucks have been dispatched twice in the last half hour, but people keep setting the fireworks off through the sirens, with no regard to the fact that it's dry out there and they aren't supposed to have them in city limits.


Not good at all. :sm25:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Glad you are home again. :sm24:


 :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Here is my latest knit , think i might call it my Frankenstein cardigan as its a mishmash of things i wanted to try ????
> I cord loopy bind off and if you squint your eyes can you see the butterfly ????


No picture coming through Sonja?

Edit..... just got it through now. I really like that. You are VERY clever! The butterfly is perfect.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

I like your butterfly cardigan. You are very creative!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Well Fireworks and sirens are going off everywhere, firetrucks have been dispatched twice in the last half hour, but people keep setting the fireworks off through the sirens, with no regard to the fact that it's dry out there and they aren't supposed to have them in city limits.


Fire engines had to leave yesterday's parade to go fight a fire.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Here is my latest knit , think i might call it my Frankenstein cardigan as its a mishmash of things i wanted to try ????
> I cord loopy bind off and if you squint your eyes can you see the butterfly ????


I think it is lovely.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Here is my latest knit , think i might call it my Frankenstein cardigan as its a mishmash of things i wanted to try ????
> I cord loopy bind off and if you squint your eyes can you see the butterfly ????


Didn't even have to squint; it is so cute. Love the ruffly edges.

Had a pleasant day yesterday with younger daughter-- coffee in the am., movie (The Big Sick,) a great film, and a late lunch at an enjoyable outside garden diner. Today I am meeting a friend at the Guthrie theatre to see Sunday in the Park with George. Nice holiday days.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Very well said Margaret.


darowil said:


> Life gets that way sometimes and what you normally cope with just seems too much. And you are dealing with a lot so it is to be expected. And if ranting here helps then do- it might save you saying something that you will later regret. We are far enough removed to not be hurt by your rants, but close enough to care for the situation you are in and for you.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That is such a shame. I hope the parents will "wake up" before it is too late.


pacer said:


> A little later we couldn't find him so we started searching the house, pool, car and yard for him. He was up a tree that time. Too bad the father just sat on his phone and ignored the boys. The mom made efforts to interact with the kids. At one time the 2 year old wanted to do bubbles so I told him to have daddy help him. The dad took the bubbles and put them on the table and told his son they could do them later.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Here is my latest knit , think i might call it my Frankenstein cardigan as its a mishmash of things i wanted to try ????
> I cord loopy bind off and if you squint your eyes can you see the butterfly ????


Really cute! I am on my phone and did not have to squint to see the butterfly!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

No eye squinting needed; the butterfly is perfect. I love the loopy icord bind off too. This is precious! You really should publish and/or sell your patterns Sonya. I know you could figure out how to do it on ravelry.com.



Swedenme said:


> Here is my latest knit , think i might call it my Frankenstein cardigan as its a mishmash of things i wanted to try ????
> I cord loopy bind off and if you squint your eyes can you see the butterfly ????


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Here is my latest knit , think i might call it my Frankenstein cardigan as its a mishmash of things i wanted to try ????
> I cord loopy bind off and if you squint your eyes can you see the butterfly ????


Well done! :sm24:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

We heard quite a few sirens last night, too, on top of all the noise from the fireworks. I'm sure much of it was not legal. I did not sleep well. I'm off to the dentist today hopefully for the last time (to pick up the final denture), and this time it should all get done. Of course it's back to work today as well. So need to get going and get some stuff done.

Keeping all those in need of healing in my thoughts. Hugs and blessings.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Just clocking in, to show I am in the land of the living- standing to compute allows me to see my keyboard better- but is too hard on my muscles- I will have to re-think this- the Therapeutic chair is a bummer it is so uncomfortable- maybe so we precipitate out to do our exercises!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Here is my latest knit , think i might call it my Frankenstein cardigan as its a mishmash of things i wanted to try ????
> I cord loopy bind off and if you squint your eyes can you see the butterfly ????


Another work of art Sonja. I think the butterfly shows up well, I though when you said you had trouble getting the butterfly right that you were doing it in a contrast colour. Doing it like that works well.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Just clocking in, to show I am in the land of the living- standing to compute allows me to see my keyboard better- but is too hard on my muscles- I will have to re-think this- the Therapeutic chair is a bummer it is so uncomfortable- maybe so we precipitate out to do our exercises!


You are still freshly injured, so that is no wonder, but I'm sorry the chair isn't more comfortable. I know it will get better day by day, also, unlike before. Take things little by little and keep mending! Hugs.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Yes, you said that well. Thanks for the hugs and hugs back to you... :sm24:


 :sm24:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Joyce :sm24: Discussions going on about the ramp- my garden is going to be configured quite in the opposite direction, Ringo will lose much of his territory- nothing I can do about it though. I told Jawad I will fetch Ringo on the 20th- a lot will depend on the weather.


Will you have someone with you when you fetch Ringo? You might still be a little unsteady on your feet and you don't want him to knock you over.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Will they will have to pay a fine or go to jail , wonder how many would risk it then . When it just says they are banned or illegal thats not much of a deterrent


I don't know, I'm going to have to watch the local news today or grab a newspaper to see what all happened last night. I know fire engines went out at least 3 times, I sure hope that if anyone stated fires with fireworks that they get a very stiff fine, and that maybe next year they'll be a bit more strict with people having them.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pacer said:


> A little later we couldn't find him so we started searching the house, pool, car and yard for him. He was up a tree that time. Too bad the father just sat on his phone and ignored the boys. The mom made efforts to interact with the kids. At one time the 2 year old wanted to do bubbles so I told him to have daddy help him. The dad took the bubbles and put them on the table and told his son they could do them later.


That's scary if he can disappear so quickly and no one knows where he is.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Here is my latest knit , think i might call it my Frankenstein cardigan as its a mishmash of things i wanted to try ????
> I cord loopy bind off and if you squint your eyes can you see the butterfly ????


That's very cute, and I didn't have to squint at all to see the butterfly. :sm24:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Well Fireworks and sirens are going off everywhere, firetrucks have been dispatched twice in the last half hour, but people keep setting the fireworks off through the sirens, with no regard to the fact that it's dry out there and they aren't supposed to have them in city limits.


That's awful. I wonder what they use for common sense.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Here is my latest knit , think i might call it my Frankenstein cardigan as its a mishmash of things i wanted to try ????
> I cord loopy bind off and if you squint your eyes can you see the butterfly ????


Another cute outfit. The butterfly is quite visible.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Fire engines had to leave yesterday's parade to go fight a fire.


So sad.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Just talked with Julie and she apparently has fallen through the crack with home health care that was suppose to happen. No one has shown up yet and it is just now Thursday there. She is going to ring them up once they are open to see what is going on as she really needs the assistance. Please keep this situation in prayer!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

machriste said:


> Didn't even have to squint; it is so cute. Love the ruffly edges.
> 
> Had a pleasant day yesterday with younger daughter-- coffee in the am., movie (The Big Sick,) a great film, and a late lunch at an enjoyable outside garden diner. Today I am meeting a friend at the Guthrie theatre to see Sunday in the Park with George. Nice holiday days.


Sounds like a lovely day, well, lovely 2 days. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> We heard quite a few sirens last night, too, on top of all the noise from the fireworks. I'm sure much of it was not legal. I did not sleep well. I'm off to the dentist today hopefully for the last time (to pick up the final denture), and this time it should all get done. Of course it's back to work today as well. So need to get going and get some stuff done.
> 
> Keeping all those in need of healing in my thoughts. Hugs and blessings.


And it's amazing how many fireworks stands you can find in a 3 mile radius. 
Hope all goes well at the dentist and your denture is a perfect fit. :sm24:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just talked with Julie and she apparently has fallen through the crack with home health care that was suppose to happen. No one has shown up yet and it is just now Thursday there. She is going to ring them up once they are open to see what is going on as she really needs the assistance. Please keep this situation in prayer!


That's a terrible situation. I hope she's able to reach someone.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Just clocking in, to show I am in the land of the living- standing to compute allows me to see my keyboard better- but is too hard on my muscles- I will have to re-think this- the Therapeutic chair is a bummer it is so uncomfortable- maybe so we precipitate out to do our exercises!


Can you use a cushion in the chair to make it more comfy? I understand they don't want you sitting and not getting up, but they could at least make them a bit comfy.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i just saw this - thought you might enjoy it - all you wanna-be artists. --- sam

Art for everyone! Doodling may benefit your brain. 

You don’t need an art degree or an agent to make valuable art. We’re not talking about value in the monetary sense, but in the health sense. (The best kind!) According to a new study, doodling, drawing, and coloring activate the “reward centers” in your brain. Translation: These artistic activities make you feel good! In the study, participants either doodled on a page, colored in a mandala, or did free drawing, all while wearing headbands that measured blood flow in the prefrontal cortex, the area that contains some of the “wiring” for the brain’s reward circuits. For non-artists and artists alike, blood flow increased during all three art-related activities, indicating that their reward centers likely were activated. Compared with activities that can flip our reward switches but have negative consequences, such as eating refined sugar, drinking alcohol, and gambling, drawing is a stellar choice. (Exercise is another excellent choice, with wide-ranging health benefits.) Keep some paper and pencils handy at home, at work, and in your purse. Instead of checking social media or heading for a quick fix from the snack machine, get in the habit of taking doodle breaks. What fun! And, who knows, you might find out you’re another Charles Schulz.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> We heard quite a few sirens last night, too, on top of all the noise from the fireworks. I'm sure much of it was not legal. I did not sleep well. I'm off to the dentist today hopefully for the last time (to pick up the final denture), and this time it should all get done. Of course it's back to work today as well. So need to get going and get some stuff done.
> 
> Keeping all those in need of healing in my thoughts. Hugs and blessings.


I hope you have better luck with your denture than I'm having with mine. I'm going there tomorrow to have it adjusted, hopefully.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just talked with Julie and she apparently has fallen through the crack with home health care that was suppose to happen. No one has shown up yet and it is just now Thursday there. She is going to ring them up once they are open to see what is going on as she really needs the assistance. Please keep this situation in prayer!


Oh Lord, they really need to get their ducks in a better row, I hope that you can get in touch with someone Julie and it's just a minor glitch.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sonja, sweet sweater, love your enthusiasm for trying new things.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> i just saw this - thought you might enjoy it - all you wanna-be artists. --- sam
> 
> Art for everyone! Doodling may benefit your brain.
> 
> You don't need an art degree or an agent to make valuable art. We're not talking about value in the monetary sense, but in the health sense. (The best kind!) According to a new study, doodling, drawing, and coloring activate the "reward centers" in your brain. Translation: These artistic activities make you feel good! In the study, participants either doodled on a page, colored in a mandala, or did free drawing, all while wearing headbands that measured blood flow in the prefrontal cortex, the area that contains some of the "wiring" for the brain's reward circuits. For non-artists and artists alike, blood flow increased during all three art-related activities, indicating that their reward centers likely were activated. Compared with activities that can flip our reward switches but have negative consequences, such as eating refined sugar, drinking alcohol, and gambling, drawing is a stellar choice. (Exercise is another excellent choice, with wide-ranging health benefits.) Keep some paper and pencils handy at home, at work, and in your purse. Instead of checking social media or heading for a quick fix from the snack machine, get in the habit of taking doodle breaks. What fun! And, who knows, you might find out you're another Charles Schulz.


That's cool information. I have a couple color books I really like, but I can rarely be bothered to actually color in them, it's time I could be knitting on a project. lol
Marla colors quite a bit.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

great storm pictures mary - wonder if the farmer got his spraying done? big and small - i bet all are having a good time. --- sam



pacer said:


> Storms in the distance.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, thank you for update on Julie.
Julie, prayer warriors on duty for quick recovery and home health care.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what is manipulating self striping yarn? i think i am dense today. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> Nope, the only thing I know is it's manipulating self striping yarn.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just talked with Julie and she apparently has fallen through the crack with home health care that was suppose to happen. No one has shown up yet and it is just now Thursday there. She is going to ring them up once they are open to see what is going on as she really needs the assistance. Please keep this situation in prayer!


Definitely prayers that things get straightened out and Julie gets the assistance she needs


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

the icord bo would look good on the top of socks, the sweater is wonderful sonja - love the butterfly. your talent really shows on this sweater. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Here is my latest knit , think i might call it my Frankenstein cardigan as its a mishmash of things i wanted to try ????
> I cord loopy bind off and if you squint your eyes can you see the butterfly ????


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Definitely prayers that things get straightened out and Julie gets the assistance she needs


From me, too.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i would say that they don't have any, --- sam



budasha said:



> That's awful. I wonder what they use for common sense.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

thewren said:


> i would say that they don't have any, --- sam


Well said Sam!

Well I made notes of what I read in catching up, C helped straighten my room and note page went into trash ????

I love the butterfly cardigan! I have no one having little ones in my life. I have faced that I probably never have "grandchildren" grand-fur babies already around but live in Chicago area.

Fireworks lasted until one or so here, we've had enough rain so this year everyone seemed to have gone overboard, but they were beautiful and I didn't have to leave home for all to enjoy the show, even managed to have Mom out for a good part of the night.

C is ready to "supervise me cutting the watermelon, no one was interested yesterday but now hopefully they will have their fill today!

Have a wonderful day, evening where ever you are, be safe, be kind and be grateful.

Loves Hugs and always in my prayers


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Special prayers for Julie truly hope they don't mess up her rehab!!!!

Prayers for all in special needs of course, I always hold this family close in my heart and this household holds all in our prayers ????????❤❤❤????????????


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> what is manipulating self striping yarn? i think i am dense today. --- sam


You know Sam, I'm not entirely sure either. I think it means making the stripes do what you want them to do, not what they want to do.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

well - maybe once you are really into them you can figure it out. hopefully, --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> You know Sam, I'm not entirely sure either. I think it means making the stripes do what you want them to do, not what they want to do.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Cuddling with Lucky, my friends poodle mix.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

heidi left for the detroit airport at eight this morning. i forget what time - around ten i think. since bailee mentioned she think she has hair lice that will be the first check once they get to the van. when she left is was in tiny braids - heaven knows what it looks like now. they were going to stop for lunch in toledo - maybe it will be a drive through. she has a 3:30 apointment this afternoon to see the doctor to have he leg looked out. she got stung by a sea urchin and all the spikes are not out - she has done nothing for infection yet. then she hit her ankle with something and there is a huge bruise on top of the stings. she usually does it in spades - this time was no different. and i bet her weeping, screaming, etc was a sight to behold. i'm glad i wasn't around - she she hates all of us she wouldn't have accepted our help. --- sam


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Home Bailee recovers quickly from the sea urchin sting, head lice, and bruised ankle quickly. Even more so hope she soon realizes what a treasure her family is and shows her love.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh, meant to report that DD (Hannah) is supposed to be heading to Amsterdam Thursday night. They will stay in an air bed & breakfast (my understanding it's like a hostel) and return to Oxford Monday morning. (No class on Monday). They will be going by bus. I understand they will be taking some sort of tunnel under the ocean. What a cool experience this will be. She has two papers due on Thursday so between now and the trip she is writing & researching, writing & researching, etc.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

flyty1n said:


> I like your butterfly cardigan. You are very creative!


Thank you very much Joyce and Cathy


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Sonja Your creation is wonderful, I love butterflies!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

machriste said:


> Didn't even have to squint; it is so cute. Love the ruffly edges.
> 
> Had a pleasant day yesterday with younger daughter-- coffee in the am., movie (The Big Sick,) a great film, and a late lunch at an enjoyable outside garden diner. Today I am meeting a friend at the Guthrie theatre to see Sunday in the Park with George. Nice holiday days.


Thank you Marilyn and Jeanette

Your holiday days sound perfect I'm surmising you are having lovely weather to go with it , here it's been warm but rainy the last couple of days 
Didn't stop my youngest from going to Flamingo land an amusement park and going on all the horrible rides ,takes after his oldest brother , me I like my feet firmly on the ground thank goodness I don't have to go anymore


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Golly, sounds as if Bailee had quite an adventure--hope all goes well for her now she's home.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Okay, here are the photos of the top of the hat and the chart I made for the increases. I will say, however, that because I had 128 stitches in the round, I did not do the even rounds between, but for smaller stitch counts, I would. If you can't read it, let me know (I tried to make it a bit brighter).


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I got the "try on" at the dentist's, and I go back in two hours to pick up the actual denture (they looked good!). I decided to come home between because I didn't have enough errands to run and don't care about shopping! I did fill up the car with gas as I was driving by a gas station and there was a really good price. So will get a couple things done here and then I should be done after this next trip. It will feel good to have it done! The dentist did say that I have a warranty (which made me chuckle) in case anything goes wrong (drop and break, etc.) for two years, but I hope I won't see him again for a very long time. Heh.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sorlenna, what a pretty hat, thank you.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Oh, meant to report that DD (Hannah) is supposed to be heading to Amsterdam Thursday night. They will stay in an air bed & breakfast (my understanding it's like a hostel) and return to Oxford Monday morning. (No class on Monday). They will be going by bus. I understand they will be taking some sort of tunnel under the ocean. What a cool experience this will be. She has two papers due on Thursday so between now and the trip she is writing & researching, writing & researching, etc.


She'll be on the train going in the tunnel under the channel-aka chunnel. We did that from London to Paris out of St. Pancras station. Fun experience!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> No eye squinting needed; the butterfly is perfect. I love the loopy icord bind off too. This is precious! You really should publish and/or sell your patterns Sonya. I know you could figure out how to do it on ravelry.com.


Thank you Tami and Gwen


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Sorlenna said:


> Well done! :sm24:


Thank you and your hat looks lovely


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Just clocking in, to show I am in the land of the living- standing to compute allows me to see my keyboard better- but is too hard on my muscles- I will have to re-think this- the Therapeutic chair is a bummer it is so uncomfortable- maybe so we precipitate out to do our exercises!


It's great to hear from you Julie, I hope you are not in to much pain and that you heal soon


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Okay, here are the photos of the top of the hat and the chart I made for the increases.
> 
> The top of the hat is beautiful!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Okay, here are the photos of the top of the hat and the chart I made for the increases. I will say, however, that because I had 128 stitches in the round, I did not do the even rounds between, but for smaller stitch counts, I would. If you can't read it, let me know (I tried to make it a bit brighter).


That's a great pattern.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> Another work of art Sonja. I think the butterfly shows up well, I though when you said you had trouble getting the butterfly right that you were doing it in a contrast colour. Doing it like that works well.


Thank you Angela , the butterfly turned out better than I thought


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Oh, meant to report that DD (Hannah) is supposed to be heading to Amsterdam Thursday night. They will stay in an air bed & breakfast (my understanding it's like a hostel) and return to Oxford Monday morning. (No class on Monday). They will be going by bus. I understand they will be taking some sort of tunnel under the ocean. What a cool experience this will be. She has two papers due on Thursday so between now and the trip she is writing & researching, writing & researching, etc.


Glad Hannah is having a good time. Airbnb is an organisation that offers all sorts of accommodation all over the world. DD stayed in a houseboat in Amsterdam using them last year. 
The tunnel you mentioned will be the Channel tunnel which links England and France.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

here is this years afghan from four to 104, --- sam

http://thewhoot.com.au/crochet/crochet-princess-dress-blanket-pattern?omhide=true


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> heidi left for the detroit airport at eight this morning. i forget what time - around ten i think. since bailee mentioned she think she has hair lice that will be the first check once they get to the van. when she left is was in tiny braids - heaven knows what it looks like now. they were going to stop for lunch in toledo - maybe it will be a drive through. she has a 3:30 apointment this afternoon to see the doctor to have he leg looked out. she got stung by a sea urchin and all the spikes are not out - she has done nothing for infection yet. then she hit her ankle with something and there is a huge bruise on top of the stings. she usually does it in spades - this time was no different. and i bet her weeping, screaming, etc was a sight to behold. i'm glad i wasn't around - she she hates all of us she wouldn't have accepted our help. --- sam


So sorry to hear this.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> heidi left for the detroit airport at eight this morning. i forget what time - around ten i think. since bailee mentioned she think she has hair lice that will be the first check once they get to the van. when she left is was in tiny braids - heaven knows what it looks like now. they were going to stop for lunch in toledo - maybe it will be a drive through. she has a 3:30 apointment this afternoon to see the doctor to have he leg looked out. she got stung by a sea urchin and all the spikes are not out - she has done nothing for infection yet. then she hit her ankle with something and there is a huge bruise on top of the stings. she usually does it in spades - this time was no different. and i bet her weeping, screaming, etc was a sight to behold. i'm glad i wasn't around - she she hates all of us she wouldn't have accepted our help. --- sam


They must be home by now. Sure hope bailee's okay and has no infection. I imagine it wasn't fun getting the rest of the spikes out.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Oh, meant to report that DD (Hannah) is supposed to be heading to Amsterdam Thursday night. They will stay in an air bed & breakfast (my understanding it's like a hostel) and return to Oxford Monday morning. (No class on Monday). They will be going by bus. I understand they will be taking some sort of tunnel under the ocean. What a cool experience this will be. She has two papers due on Thursday so between now and the trip she is writing & researching, writing & researching, etc.


So great that she has a chance to visit other countries while she's there.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Okay, here are the photos of the top of the hat and the chart I made for the increases. I will say, however, that because I had 128 stitches in the round, I did not do the even rounds between, but for smaller stitch counts, I would. If you can't read it, let me know (I tried to make it a bit brighter).


That's a very pretty pattern.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I got the "try on" at the dentist's, and I go back in two hours to pick up the actual denture (they looked good!). I decided to come home between because I didn't have enough errands to run and don't care about shopping! I did fill up the car with gas as I was driving by a gas station and there was a really good price. So will get a couple things done here and then I should be done after this next trip. It will feel good to have it done! The dentist did say that I have a warranty (which made me chuckle) in case anything goes wrong (drop and break, etc.) for two years, but I hope I won't see him again for a very long time. Heh.


 :sm24:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

may we see the sides please? --- sam



Sorlenna said:


> Okay, here are the photos of the top of the hat and the chart I made for the increases. I will say, however, that because I had 128 stitches in the round, I did not do the even rounds between, but for smaller stitch counts, I would. If you can't read it, let me know (I tried to make it a bit brighter).


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

budasha said:


> Another cute outfit. The butterfly is quite visible.


Thank you Liz and Kaye Jo


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> the icord bo would look good on the top of socks, the sweater is wonderful sonja - love the butterfly. your talent really shows on this sweater. --- sam


Thank you very much Sam 
Sorry to hear about Baillie s problems , hope she gets them all sorted out soon . I'm now itching my own head just the thought makes me shudder


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Oh, meant to report that DD (Hannah) is supposed to be heading to Amsterdam Thursday night. They will stay in an air bed & breakfast (my understanding it's like a hostel) and return to Oxford Monday morning. (No class on Monday). They will be going by bus. I understand they will be taking some sort of tunnel under the ocean. What a cool experience this will be. She has two papers due on Thursday so between now and the trip she is writing & researching, writing & researching, etc.


Wow! What a great experience that will be!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Marianne818 said:


> Well said Sam!
> 
> Well I made notes of what I read in catching up, C helped straighten my room and note page went into trash ????
> 
> ...


Thank you Marianne and I hope you have a wonderful evening too


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Okay, here are the photos of the top of the hat and the chart I made for the increases. I will say, however, that because I had 128 stitches in the round, I did not do the even rounds between, but for smaller stitch counts, I would. If you can't read it, let me know (I tried to make it a bit brighter).


That's wonderful!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I got the "try on" at the dentist's, and I go back in two hours to pick up the actual denture (they looked good!). I decided to come home between because I didn't have enough errands to run and don't care about shopping! I did fill up the car with gas as I was driving by a gas station and there was a really good price. So will get a couple things done here and then I should be done after this next trip. It will feel good to have it done! The dentist did say that I have a warranty (which made me chuckle) in case anything goes wrong (drop and break, etc.) for two years, but I hope I won't see him again for a very long time. Heh.


That's great!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Oh, meant to report that DD (Hannah) is supposed to be heading to Amsterdam Thursday night. They will stay in an air bed & breakfast (my understanding it's like a hostel) and return to Oxford Monday morning. (No class on Monday). They will be going by bus. I understand they will be taking some sort of tunnel under the ocean. What a cool experience this will be. She has two papers due on Thursday so between now and the trip she is writing & researching, writing & researching, etc.


She is going through the chunnel as we call it , love Holland have been lucky to go there quite a few times as my sister's second husband was Dutch
Hope she has a wonderful time wonder what she will think of Amsterdam especially the red light district


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> well - maybe once you are really into them you can figure it out. hopefully, --- sam


 :sm24: 
I'll keep you posted.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Cuddling with Lucky, my friends poodle mix.


That's a great way to spend time. :sm24:

Ryssa got her grooming today so is much cooler and happier.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> heidi left for the detroit airport at eight this morning. i forget what time - around ten i think. since bailee mentioned she think she has hair lice that will be the first check once they get to the van. when she left is was in tiny braids - heaven knows what it looks like now. they were going to stop for lunch in toledo - maybe it will be a drive through. she has a 3:30 apointment this afternoon to see the doctor to have he leg looked out. she got stung by a sea urchin and all the spikes are not out - she has done nothing for infection yet. then she hit her ankle with something and there is a huge bruise on top of the stings. she usually does it in spades - this time was no different. and i bet her weeping, screaming, etc was a sight to behold. i'm glad i wasn't around - she she hates all of us she wouldn't have accepted our help. --- sam


Oh Lord! I hope that the infection isn't too bad.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Fan said:


> Sonja Your creation is wonderful, I love butterflies!


Thank you Fan


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Oh, meant to report that DD (Hannah) is supposed to be heading to Amsterdam Thursday night. They will stay in an air bed & breakfast (my understanding it's like a hostel) and return to Oxford Monday morning. (No class on Monday). They will be going by bus. I understand they will be taking some sort of tunnel under the ocean. What a cool experience this will be. She has two papers due on Thursday so between now and the trip she is writing & researching, writing & researching, etc.


What fun!! The trip I mean, not the research and writing. lol


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, so happy Hannah is getting all these experiences.
Off to acupuncture appt. Hoping it will help settle nerves, remind body what calm feels like.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Okay, here are the photos of the top of the hat and the chart I made for the increases. I will say, however, that because I had 128 stitches in the round, I did not do the even rounds between, but for smaller stitch counts, I would. If you can't read it, let me know (I tried to make it a bit brighter).


That's great!!! And I bookmarked the chart, thanks for sharing it with us. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I got the "try on" at the dentist's, and I go back in two hours to pick up the actual denture (they looked good!). I decided to come home between because I didn't have enough errands to run and don't care about shopping! I did fill up the car with gas as I was driving by a gas station and there was a really good price. So will get a couple things done here and then I should be done after this next trip. It will feel good to have it done! The dentist did say that I have a warranty (which made me chuckle) in case anything goes wrong (drop and break, etc.) for two years, but I hope I won't see him again for a very long time. Heh.


Great! I sure hope that you don't have to go back for anything, anytime soon.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

RookieRetiree said:


> Oh no; what's happening?


It was a lovely visit. My oldest son was born 2 1/2 months early while I was on vacation 27 years ago. When we do get back into this town, we give thanks to the NICU Team and donate premiee outfits for the current babies to wear. I wrote notes to the medical staff thanking them for the care they gave our son and a note for parents to encourage them during their time of concern. We also donated some knitted baby hats my mom had made. Only 2 nurses were there from 28 years ago. We had a lovely visit and shared hugs of appreciation. I didn't take any pictures but it is something we enjoy doing.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Gwen, so happy Hannah is getting all these experiences.
> Off to acupuncture appt. Hoping it will help settle nerves, remind body what calm feels like.


I hope that the acupuncture does the job. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> It was a lovely visit. My oldest son was born 2 1/2 months early while I was on vacation 27 years ago. When we do get back into this town, we give thanks to the NICU Team and donate premiee outfits for the current babies to wear. I wrote notes to the medical staff thanking them for the care they gave our son and a note for parents to encourage them during their time of concern. We also donated some knitted baby hats my mom had made. Only 2 nurses were there from 28 years ago. We had a lovely visit and shared hugs of appreciation. I didn't take any pictures but it is something we enjoy doing.


That's a lovely thing to do. It's nice that there are a couple nurses from then too. :sm24:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That is beautiful Sorlenna.


Sorlenna said:


> Okay, here are the photos of the top of the hat and the chart I made for the increases. I will say, however, that because I had 128 stitches in the round, I did not do the even rounds between, but for smaller stitch counts, I would. If you can't read it, let me know (I tried to make it a bit brighter).


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Mary I do believe you are one of the most giving person (along with your family) I've ever had the privilege to meet. What a wonderful way to give back.


pacer said:


> It was a lovely visit. My oldest son was born 2 1/2 months early while I was on vacation 27 years ago. When we do get back into this town, we give thanks to the NICU Team and donate premiee outfits for the current babies to wear. I wrote notes to the medical staff thanking them for the care they gave our son and a note for parents to encourage them during their time of concern. We also donated some knitted baby hats my mom had made. Only 2 nurses were there from 28 years ago. We had a lovely visit and shared hugs of appreciation. I didn't take any pictures but it is something we enjoy doing.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Augh. It should say the chart for the DEcreases...sheesh. Anyway, I'll get a photo of the sides for you, Sam--I used the totem pole lace that you (?) posted a few days ago. 

So the denture is in and feels pretty good! It will take a while to get used to; it's heavier and sturdier than the temporary (as it should be). I'll try it out shortly as I'm hungry. LOL


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Mary, what a lovely thing to do.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

The side of the hat for Sam.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> The side of the hat for Sam.


That's really pretty.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

PTL - there were no lice. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Thank you very much Sam
> Sorry to hear about Baillie s problems , hope she gets them all sorted out soon . I'm now itching my own head just the thought makes me shudder


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that turned out really well sorlenna, i thougt the top was exceptional. --- sam



Sorlenna said:


> The side of the hat for Sam.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> that turned out really well sorlenna, i thougt the top was exceptional. --- sam


I did, too--I wanted it not to spiral, but stay straight, so the idea worked! Now if I can only remember it for the future. LOL


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Sonja, another great jacket. 
Julie, get onto the care people as soon as possible. This sort of thing happens a lot here too.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> She is going through the chunnel as we call it , love Holland have been lucky to go there quite a few times as my sister's second husband was Dutch
> Hope she has a wonderful time wonder what she will think of Amsterdam especially the red light district


And the coffee cafes.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

KayeJo, had my 1st acupuncture to in 3 years and delighted my insurance now pays for 20 visits/year and she can help colitis, PTSD, fm and hand and glove neuropathy. So I scheduled 3 more visits. I could feel the tension draining. So grateful. Linda, the acupuncturist, practiced out of my home when she first came here. She lived in Bishop and wanted to move here.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

pacer said:


> It was a lovely visit. My oldest son was born 2 1/2 months early while I was on vacation 27 years ago. When we do get back into this town, we give thanks to the NICU Team and donate premiee outfits for the current babies to wear. I wrote notes to the medical staff thanking them for the care they gave our son and a note for parents to encourage them during their time of concern. We also donated some knitted baby hats my mom had made. Only 2 nurses were there from 28 years ago. We had a lovely visit and shared hugs of appreciation. I didn't take any pictures but it is something we enjoy doing.


That's a wonderful trip to the hospital.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

thewren said:


> PTL - there were no lice. --- sam


Amen!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

We ate at one of Rick Bayless restaurants tonight for our birthdays! Guess Who?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> PTL - there were no lice. --- sam


That's a major plus. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> KayeJo, had my 1st acupuncture to in 3 years and delighted my insurance now pays for 20 visits/year and she can help colitis, PTSD, fm and hand and glove neuropathy. So I scheduled 3 more visits. I could feel the tension draining. So grateful. Linda, the acupuncturist, practiced out of my home when she first came here. She lived in Bishop and wanted to move here.


That's fabulous!! It's great that insurance co's are starting to cover more alternative treatments, they are so much better than medications a lot of the time. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> We ate at one of Rick Bayless restaurants tonight for our birthdays! Guess Who?


Oh wow!! How exciting.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

RookieRetiree said:


> That's a wonderful trip to the hospital.


It really was. The nurses are always welcoming of their graduates. They really don't see many of them so they do enjoy seeing the outcome of their efforts to keep these little ones alive. We were allowed to see one of the private rooms for the babies. The hospital sure has changed since we were there. We were in a room that held maybe 8-10 babies born prematurely or in poor health and the other side of the room had the healthy babies. Parents of healthy babies did not enter the area and we had to scrub up and put on gowns to enter the room. They even have silent alarms that go directly to the nurse even when they are out of the room.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Sorlenna said:


> The side of the hat for Sam.


I love seeing your hat designs.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Yeah, Joy! Great news.

Julie, I hope the home health got sorted.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> It was a lovely visit. My oldest son was born 2 1/2 months early while I was on vacation 27 years ago. When we do get back into this town, we give thanks to the NICU Team and donate premiee outfits for the current babies to wear. I wrote notes to the medical staff thanking them for the care they gave our son and a note for parents to encourage them during their time of concern. We also donated some knitted baby hats my mom had made. Only 2 nurses were there from 28 years ago. We had a lovely visit and shared hugs of appreciation. I didn't take any pictures but it is something we enjoy doing.


You are such a wonderful caring family! I am sure it is appreciated


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> The side of the hat for Sam.


Love it!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> PTL - there were no lice. --- sam


Woohoo!! How is her leg/ankle?


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> KayeJo, had my 1st acupuncture to in 3 years and delighted my insurance now pays for 20 visits/year and she can help colitis, PTSD, fm and hand and glove neuropathy. So I scheduled 3 more visits. I could feel the tension draining. So grateful. Linda, the acupuncturist, practiced out of my home when she first came here. She lived in Bishop and wanted to move here.


I am so glad it helped and insurance pays for it!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sorlenna and Tami, thank you. Me too.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i would guess your husband. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> We ate at one of Rick Bayless restaurants tonight for our birthdays! Guess Who?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i thing when grandma gets home she may be using some drawing salve. we used to use raw bacon - especially on boils. --- sam



tami_ohio said:


> Woohoo!! How is her leg/ankle?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

thewren said:


> i would guess your husband. --- sam


No---Rick Bayless, himself who was working the kitchen. We got a smile, wave and hi, but he didn't stop to talk. I had just mentioned that the only thing that would make it cooler was as if Rick Bayless walked in---and he did! The food was excellent.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> We ate at one of Rick Bayless restaurants tonight for our birthdays! Guess Who?


I am envious!!!!!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what kind of food will you find at rick bayless's restaurant? --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> No---Rick Bayless, himself who was working the kitchen. We got a smile, wave and hi, but he didn't stop to talk. I had just mentioned that the only thing that would make it cooler was as if Rick Bayless walked in---and he did! The food was excellent.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

thewren said:


> what kind of food will you find at rick bayless's restaurant? --- sam


Very delicious Mexican cuisine. His TV show Mexico, one plate at a time is a favorite of mine as are all of his recipes in his cookbooks.

http://www.tripadvisor.com/Restaurant_Review-g35805-d1533276-Reviews-Xoco-Chicago_Illinois.html

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rick_Bayless


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Very delicious Mexican cuisine. His TV show Mexico, one plate at a time is a favorite of mine as are all of his recipes in his cookbooks.
> 
> I like his shows too! My son is a fan and sent me a wonderful recipe for chicken that used poblano peppers and creama. If I can find it, I will post it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> You are still freshly injured, so that is no wonder, but I'm sorry the chair isn't more comfortable. I know it will get better day by day, also, unlike before. Take things little by little and keep mending! Hugs.


Thanks Sorlenna- I guess there are many similarlties to injury, even though deliberate. I am realising sitting is uncomfortable, full stop.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Here is the link to the Rick Bayless chicken and poblanos recipe:

http://www.seriouseats.com/recipes/2012/02/creamy-chicken-and-greens-with-roasted-poblano-caramelized-onions-recipe.html


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Very delicious Mexican cuisine. His TV show Mexico, one plate at a time is a favorite of mine as are all of his recipes in his cookbooks.
> 
> http://www.tripadvisor.com/Restaurant_Review-g35805-d1533276-Reviews-Xoco-Chicago_Illinois.html
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rick_Bayless


David and I love the show too, used to watch it all the time in Texas. 
I used to get his Mexican Chocolate granola before the little store that carried it closed up shop.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Night


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Will you have someone with you when you fetch Ringo? You might still be a little unsteady on your feet and you don't want him to knock you over.


Yes the man from Driving Miss Daisy will be there. I definitely will not be holding his leash!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Night


Sweet dreams.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Can you use a cushion in the chair to make it more comfy? I understand they don't want you sitting and not getting up, but they could at least make them a bit comfy.


possibly.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> possibly.


Definitely worth trying I guess. :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh Lord, they really need to get their ducks in a better row, I hope that you can get in touch with someone Julie and it's just a minor glitch.


It has taken two people several hours today and I still don't know if it is sorted!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Gwen, thank you for update on Julie.
> Julie, prayer warriors on duty for quick recovery and home health care.


Thanks Joy- much appreciated!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Definitely prayers that things get straightened out and Julie gets the assistance she needs


Thanks so much, Tami!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> From me, too.


Thank you, Rookie.

BTW I had a long conversation with Zoe (5mmdpn's) this morning- she is enjoying life- learning Ballroom Dancing, has lost a significant amount of weight, generally life seems good.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Special prayers for Julie truly hope they don't mess up her rehab!!!!
> 
> Prayers for all in special needs of course, I always hold this family close in my heart and this household holds all in our prayers ????????❤❤❤????????????


Thanks so much, Marianne!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Oh, meant to report that DD (Hannah) is supposed to be heading to Amsterdam Thursday night. They will stay in an air bed & breakfast (my understanding it's like a hostel) and return to Oxford Monday morning. (No class on Monday). They will be going by bus. I understand they will be taking some sort of tunnel under the ocean. What a cool experience this will be. She has two papers due on Thursday so between now and the trip she is writing & researching, writing & researching, etc.


That will be the 'Chunnel"


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It's great to hear from you Julie, I hope you are not in to much pain and that you heal soon


It's a different sort of pain Sonja- nerve pain gone, Thank God- just muscular now.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you, Rookie.
> 
> BTW I had a long conversation with Zoe (5mmdpn's) this morning- she is enjoying life- learning Ballroom Dancing, has lost a significant amount of weight, generally life seems good.


So very pleased to hear.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Sonja, another great jacket.
> Julie, get onto the care people as soon as possible. This sort of thing happens a lot here too.


I did this morning, Mary- things are gradually falling into place!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Yeah, Joy! Great news.
> 
> Julie, I hope the home health got sorted.


It's getting there, Sorlenna!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sonja, I love the little sweater & sure don't have to squint to see the butterfly.

Pacer, I hope your relative gets things together before something happens the little boys, why do some not pay attention to their kids.

Julie, I hope things with homecare have been sorted out for you. I'm glad things are going well

Joy, hope the acupuncture helps lots

Sorleena, I love the hat

Gwen, sounds like Hannah is having a great time

We spent last night in Sanich at the home of DHs cousins in laws, cousins husband is he visiting his parents who are both now in a nursing home but still have kept their house as they just went into the home- he is 101 & she will be 100 next week????We stopped to visit them this morning & although her short term memory is poor she can carry on a conversation & his mind is still great & he boogies around very well. They just received a congratulations certificate from the Queen for their 75th wedding anniversary ???? How great is that.
This afternoon we drove up the southwest side of the island to Port Renfrew, very pretty.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> Gwen, so happy Hannah is getting all these experiences.
> Off to acupuncture appt. Hoping it will help settle nerves, remind body what calm feels like.


Hope the acupuncture works for you Joy


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> It was a lovely visit. My oldest son was born 2 1/2 months early while I was on vacation 27 years ago. When we do get back into this town, we give thanks to the NICU Team and donate premiee outfits for the current babies to wear. I wrote notes to the medical staff thanking them for the care they gave our son and a note for parents to encourage them during their time of concern. We also donated some knitted baby hats my mom had made. Only 2 nurses were there from 28 years ago. We had a lovely visit and shared hugs of appreciation. I didn't take any pictures but it is something we enjoy doing.


Glad you had a ,lovely visit Mary and that 2 nurses were still there


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Mary I do believe you are one of the most giving person (along with your family) I've ever had the privilege to meet. What a wonderful way to give back.


Well said Gwen and I totally agree


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> PTL - there were no lice. --- sam


That's good one less thing for her to worry about


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

martina said:


> Sonja, another great jacket.
> Julie, get onto the care people as soon as possible. This sort of thing happens a lot here too.


Thank you Mary


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sonja, I love the little sweater & sure don't have to squint to see the butterfly.
> 
> Pacer, I hope your relative gets things together before something happens the little boys, why do some not pay attention to their kids.
> 
> ...


Thanks Bonnie- yes we are getting there, in the middle of a fierce thunder and lightening storm


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Bonnie- yes we are getting there, in the middle of a fierce thunder and lightening storm


Snap Julie we are too along with heavy rain .


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I adore a good biscotti- used to make them, but they work better when you have teeth!(I have major problems with my dentures still.)


So true, they are hard but great dunked in a cup of hot tea or coffee.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sonja, I love the little sweater & sure don't have to squint to see the butterfly.
> 
> Pacer, I hope your relative gets things together before something happens the little boys, why do some not pay attention to their kids.
> 
> ...


 Thank you Bonnie, hope you are having some good weather while you are travelling


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> My parents were both on bowling leagues, even won tourneys and had trophies, me, not great. lol It is definitely not in the genes. lol
> David's take on golf is that if he's going to go walk and play with a stick, he'll go fish, it's more interesting and peaceful and he usually has something to show for it at the end, even if it's just a picture of the ones he let go. :sm09:


We were pretty good bowlers but DH is a horrible golfer..... HE tries to KILL the ball and swings so hard that he is worn out! Glad it didn't take with him because it takes too much time... I do think that, with both of us being left handed, we were not taught a lot of sport things in school because they didn't know what to do with us. I know they just had me bounce the ball against the fence in tennis, even in college. He was in track and I was in gymnastics.... no hand preference needed there.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Julie I am so happy that you are doing so well, slow and easy does it for awhile. Have been keeping you in our prayers, Gwen has kept me up to date.
> 
> I have had a bit more trouble than I thought it would be with this thumb and wrist surgery. Of coarse my slippery slope falling hasn't helped. Then yesterday evening I was kneeling pulling a weed, I guess the weed was stronger than me because I fell forward head first into a tree, luckily I only grazed it, mild bump but shoulder isn't too happy. Nothing broken or damaged even the plants survived lol.
> 
> ...


Ahem!!!!! Just why did you think weeding was a good idea? You really are supposed to spend a little time letting things heal..... Hope the tree knocked a little sense into your head!!!!

As to quilting the lap quilt. You can do what is called "stitch in the ditch" which means you just run the machine in the line formed by the seam. You start in the middle of the piece and work out from there. Another easy quilt i to machine stitch 1/4" away from the seam.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Finally able to get caught up. Went to Northampton for an oil change today so stopped in at WEBS. Bought some lovely Wonderland yarn that they are now carrying and a ball of Scheepjes whirl in Slice 'O' Cherry Pie, a cotton/acrylic blend. Also got some Knitter's Pride short square interchangable needles to try out. Thank goodness for my bonus card from the last half of 2016. I'll post pics.
> 
> ...


Pretty, pretty yarn and the Cherry Pie sounds like an interesting blend. I think you will love the short squares. Sure are jealous of you being able to stop in at WEBS.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Okay, Geology Socks are finished. I love them.


They are wonderful.... great color too.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

darowil said:


> She has been handful today but i seem to have finally got her to sleep so am sitting in a comfortable chair. And my well doze off for a while. But doing very little for the rest of the week. Though we do have someone coming to stay for a couple of nights who I need to pick up from the airport at 7.30 tomorrow morning. But having been in hospital and in a house being renovated she won't expect anything much. Very non-demanding lady. All I plan to do before she arrives is make her bed once Elizabeth goes tonight. Well once we get back from Elizabeth's. David and Brett still haven't finished the job that would take one day! So doing it tonight. We bought a pre-cooked pasta dish last night which will eat up and have ready for when Vicky arrives home (Tuesday is her late day). Don't think David and Brett had thought through quite how they were going to get it done with Elizabeth there until is was decided we would eat with them. So my babysitting will be around an hour longer than normal! So maybe a late sleep from her is good.
> Washing machine has just finished- did a load of clothes as E had mud over them all. And just after I put them on she had a dirty nappy and for one the first times ever leaked. However I am not going to go and hang it up until E wakes up.
> She's been clingy today and wouldn't have a bar of Granddad-cried whenever he tried to do anything with her.


Hope you got a little nap in as well and that your guest is not the kind to expect much. Maybe she will even see fit to take care of you!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

darowil said:


> Started this many years ago- decided to make it one of my UFOs that I finish this year so all done ready for the new one. I even had the buttons already bought and in the bag!


So pretty and so Scandinavian looking. I love it and enjoy knitting that sort of thing. Good for you on finishing up!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Only on page 44 but that's what happens when you skip a day. Spent most of today talking to insurance company and getting NOWHERE! They or the oversite people can find no reference to the CT scans I am calling about! This is the 4th call. There should be all sorts of notes. I even have the code numbers. By the time I finally gave up with them it was too late to call the hospital. I think I am just gong to let it slide for a couple weeks. I'm too frustrated to deal with it this week. Also, nurse did not show up to discharge me and never ot a return call when trying to schedule it for tomorrow. Guess I should have just stayed in bed.... which is where I am heading now. We have quite the storm going on right now. It is 3 AM and kitties want to cuddle.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Railyn said:


> Another fall for Ray and a trip from the fireman. This is getting old real fast. His trip to the hospital didn't reveal anything. All his tests were within normal limits with the exception of his blood sugar and that came down as soon as they gave him is morning insulin. I think he is just getting weaker and weaker because of the Parkinson's and isn't thinking clearly enough to be careful. I don't know yet how often home health will be coming but the nurse did say that he could expect an aide to come give him a shower twice a week. I am concerned about giving him a shower because I would be no help if he started falling in the shower. We do have grab bars but I still worry. I want to keep him home as long as I can as I worry what I would do if he were in a nursing home. Could I afford this house? and questions like that. I definitely don't want to move in with one of my kids and a retirement community doesn't appeal to me either. Just have to wait and see what God has in mind for us. I just heard a big clap of thunder. Ugh.
> Julie, I am so happy that you are doing well. When I had my knees done they glued the top layer of skin. It was nice as it was smooth and there were no stitches to catch on anything. I kept a bandage on it for a couple of weeks but was able to shower immediately because of no stitches. Prayers are with you.


I'm afraid you are right about Ray and you are going to have to start thinking about those questions. A retirement place is not cheap, but nursing care for Ray will also be an expense. There just is never a good answer. Hope that there will be enough help that you can keep him home a little longer. I would ask the Dr. outright what has been ordered for him and discuss your concerns on whether that is enough. I know all my Home Health Care was covered by insurance so might as well take full advantage.

The glue sounds like a neat way to close wound. I can even handle stitches, just not staples!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Railyn said:


> The aide came this morning and gave Ray a shower. She will come twice a week. What a blessing. We have shower chairs, etc. but I didn't feel safe giving him a shower. That is the biggest thing we needed. I can keep up with the cooking, etc, and the grandkids come usually once a week and do the odds and ends. Then we have a housekeeper come once every two weeks so we are OK there. His meds are easy to keep up with. It was just the shower that really bothered me. Life today is much better. I am sorry about my rant yesterday. Usually I handle the falls matter-of-factly but yesterday it really got me angry. A rather unusual response from me. I am much better today and thank each of you for your concerns, kind words and prayers.


No need to apologize. Anger is a part of caregiver burn-out and you are going to have those days. Hopefully, routine and the extra help will make things a little better.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> My DS sent me a table similar to the hospital tables that go over the bed. I love it, the top has two sections, the longer side adjust so the iPad works wonderfully in bed and from my chair. He does love Amazon, lol


I would like that since kittens are wanting the lap space normally filled with the laptop. They could be under it and I could roll it away to get up without rearranging everything.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> He is my younger son, he is already making plans for when I won't be able to care for the house and yards. Of course C is included she has no children to help her. He lives in South Carolina, a 3 to 4 hour drive. It is hard for me to believe that he will be 30 this year. Sometimes I wish I could go back to when my boys were toddlers, they were both such wonderful babes. And of course I am sure they are wonderful young men :sm17: :sm02:


That must give you real peace of mind, knowing he is already preparing for later down the road. He is a most mature and special young man.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Snap Julie we are too along with heavy rain .


We had a few too (downpours)- Fan, dear person just came and rescued me, in all the bad weather. Not handling the pain that well.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> So true, they are hard but great dunked in a cup of hot tea or coffee.


That is very true! Or as the Italians do- a glass of red wine.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> We had a few too (downpours)- Fan, dear person just came and rescued me, in all the bad weather. Not handling the pain that well.


A friend in need..... :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> We had a few too (downpours)- Fan, dear person just came and rescued me, in all the bad weather. Not handling the pain that well.


How fortunate you are to have Fan nearby, she's' certainly one in a million.

Hang in there Julie, hopefully in a month or so all your pains will be forgotten and life will be good again.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> A friend in need..... :sm24: :sm24:


True.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> How fortunate you are to have Fan nearby, she's' certainly one in a million.
> 
> Hang in there Julie, hopefully in a month or so all your pains will be forgotten and life will be good again.


She is indeed! It is quite amazing to have a KP/Tea Party person so very close!
I know it will get better- just have to allow some healing!
Thanks Lynnette!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Just clocking in, to show I am in the land of the living- standing to compute allows me to see my keyboard better- but is too hard on my muscles- I will have to re-think this- the Therapeutic chair is a bummer it is so uncomfortable- maybe so we precipitate out to do our exercises!


I hope you find a more comfortable way of using the computer.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just talked with Julie and she apparently has fallen through the crack with home health care that was suppose to happen. No one has shown up yet and it is just now Thursday there. She is going to ring them up once they are open to see what is going on as she really needs the assistance. Please keep this situation in prayer!


Oh good grief! I hope it has been sorted out... I will read on...


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

machriste said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> > Okay, here are the photos of the top of the hat and the chart I made for the increases.
> ...


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you, Rookie.
> 
> BTW I had a long conversation with Zoe (5mmdpn's) this morning- she is enjoying life- learning Ballroom Dancing, has lost a significant amount of weight, generally life seems good.


 :sm24: I am glad things are looking up for her.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> We had a few too (downpours)- Fan, dear person just came and rescued me, in all the bad weather. Not handling the pain that well.


I am glad that Fan popped in. Hope the pain is under control now Julie. Keep on top of those pain medications so they dont totally wear off.....


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

tami_ohio said:


> You are such a wonderful caring family! I am sure it is appreciated


One of the nurses loved the little monster outfit which came with a hat. She said she had a premiee that needed to wear that one. It is amazing how early the personalities start showing. The nurses use to love getting to take care of my son because he needed to be held up right for awhile after feedings and he was a cuddler. Matthew could not stand to be held even as a baby.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> She'll be on the train going in the tunnel under the channel-aka chunnel. We did that from London to Paris out of St. Pancras station. Fun experience!


We did it once as well- and Maryanne fell asleep before we reached the chunnel and didn't wake up until we got out. Despite me trying to wake her up


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> We had a few too (downpours)- Fan, dear person just came and rescued me, in all the bad weather. Not handling the pain that well.


Yes, she's definitely a good friend.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> She is going through the chunnel as we call it , love Holland have been lucky to go there quite a few times as my sister's second husband was Dutch
> Hope she has a wonderful time wonder what she will think of Amsterdam especially the red light district


How long is the chunnel?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It has taken two people several hours today and I still don't know if it is sorted!


It's crazy that after going home so soon after surgery that help wan't properly set up.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you, Rookie.
> 
> BTW I had a long conversation with Zoe (5mmdpn's) this morning- she is enjoying life- learning Ballroom Dancing, has lost a significant amount of weight, generally life seems good.


Thats great to know. Thanks Julie


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It has taken two people several hours today and I still don't know if it is sorted!


Oh no! Hope it is finally sorted out.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you, Rookie.
> 
> BTW I had a long conversation with Zoe (5mmdpn's) this morning- she is enjoying life- learning Ballroom Dancing, has lost a significant amount of weight, generally life seems good.


Good to hear! Thank you for the update.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Hope you got a little nap in as well and that your guest is not the kind to expect much. Maybe she will even see fit to take care of you!


I'm right back to normal now. And no our guest was very easy as I knew she would be. And I did doze off while Elizabeth slept the other day.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

darowil said:


> I'm right back to normal now. And no our guest was very easy as I knew she would be. And I did doze off while Elizabeth slept the other day.


Those are all promising signs. Good to hear it.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> I'm right back to normal now. And no our guest was very easy as I knew she would be. And I did doze off while Elizabeth slept the other day.


I was just about to ask if you were still feeling good.... :sm24:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> We had a few too (downpours)- Fan, dear person just came and rescued me, in all the bad weather. Not handling the pain that well.


Are you taking your paracetamol regularly not just when the pain gets bad? Don't wait until the pain is really bad to take the pain relief- it doesn't work as well when the pain is bad. Regular paracetamol and then using whatever else is ordered when needed as well-before the pain is bad. Being brave and holding out is the worst way to handle pain.
It will take time for the pain to settle. I wish you had some physio to help you. Help with what you can do and exercises to help would be good. And just to reassure you about the amount of pain you are having.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> We had a few too (downpours)- Fan, dear person just came and rescued me, in all the bad weather. Not handling the pain that well.


Glad Fan could come to the rescue. Sorry to hear you are having trouble with the pain.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

budasha said:


> How long is the chunnel?


To long in my opinion ????it's just over 31 miles long and the undersea part is 23.5miles long making it the longest undersea tunnel .


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> I'm right back to normal now. And no our guest was very easy as I knew she would be. And I did doze off while Elizabeth slept the other day.


That is good news Margaret


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> PTL - there were no lice. --- sam


That's good news.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> KayeJo, had my 1st acupuncture to in 3 years and delighted my insurance now pays for 20 visits/year and she can help colitis, PTSD, fm and hand and glove neuropathy. So I scheduled 3 more visits. I could feel the tension draining. So grateful. Linda, the acupuncturist, practiced out of my home when she first came here. She lived in Bishop and wanted to move here.


So glad that it's helping you. It's great that you feel confident with your acupuncturist.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Well, today is the day for my neurologist appointment. Apparently I am not as relaxed as I thought I was about it. Didn't sleep well and shakey this morning, but maybe that is a good thing. Appointment is at 10:45. I am to be there at 10:30. 

Hugs and prayers for all. Talk to you later.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Yes the man from Driving Miss Daisy will be there. I definitely will not be holding his leash!


That's good.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you, Rookie.
> 
> BTW I had a long conversation with Zoe (5mmdpn's) this morning- she is enjoying life- learning Ballroom Dancing, has lost a significant amount of weight, generally life seems good.


Thanks for letting us know. I often think of her and wonder what's happening in her life.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Well, today is the day for my neurologist appointment. Apparently I am not as relaxed as I thought I was about it. Didn't sleep well and shakey this morning, but maybe that is a good thing. Appointment is at 10:45. I am to be there at 10:30.
> 
> Hugs and prayers for all. Talk to you later.


Hugs and prayers to you. I'm off to resume dental work so sharing the shakiness with you.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sonja, I love the little sweater & sure don't have to squint to see the butterfly.
> 
> Pacer, I hope your relative gets things together before something happens the little boys, why do some not pay attention to their kids.
> 
> ...


Wow, 75 years is quite a milestone and so great that they are still getting around. It sounds like you are having a nice trip.

Just heard on the news that parts of Sask. have had a tornado and hail. I don't think it was your hometown but sounded awful. I didn't hear of any injuries or damage.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Only on page 44 but that's what happens when you skip a day. Spent most of today talking to insurance company and getting NOWHERE! They or the oversite people can find no reference to the CT scans I am calling about! This is the 4th call. There should be all sorts of notes. I even have the code numbers. By the time I finally gave up with them it was too late to call the hospital. I think I am just gong to let it slide for a couple weeks. I'm too frustrated to deal with it this week. Also, nurse did not show up to discharge me and never ot a return call when trying to schedule it for tomorrow. Guess I should have just stayed in bed.... which is where I am heading now. We have quite the storm going on right now. It is 3 AM and kitties want to cuddle.


Sorry that you're having so much trouble with the medical profession. Very frustrating for you.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> To long in my opinion ????it's just over 31 miles long and the undersea part is 23.5miles long making it the longest undersea tunnel .


Wow - that is long. I think I would be having the heebie jeegbies!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Well, today is the day for my neurologist appointment. Apparently I am not as relaxed as I thought I was about it. Didn't sleep well and shakey this morning, but maybe that is a good thing. Appointment is at 10:45. I am to be there at 10:30.
> 
> Hugs and prayers for all. Talk to you later.


It is better that you are not at your best so they have an idea as to what is going on. Guess you will be sent for various tests etc


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie, thank you for update on Zoe. So good to hear she is enjoying dancing and has lost weight. Both must help her fm. Hope she comes back to KTP.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Tami, good luck with neutro appt, you might ask how he feels about acupuncture. Then see if you have a local acupuncturist and call them and check if your insurance covers treatment. I think for long term neuro, fm issues it works better than meds and no side effects.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Hugs and prayers to you. I'm off to resume dental work so sharing the shakiness with you.


Hugs and prayers back at you. I need to make an appointment for a cleaning too.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> It is better that you are not at your best so they have an idea as to what is going on. Guess you will be sent for various tests etc


That's my thoughts too.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Tami, good luck with neutro appt, you might ask how he feels about acupuncture. Then see if you have a local acupuncturist and call them and check if your insurance covers treatment. I think for long term neuro, fm issues it works better than meds and no side effects.


May look into that though I have a needle phobia. One of our local chiropractors has just started offering dry needle treatments.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Very nice Sorlenna


Sorlenna said:


> The side of the hat for Sam.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I'll be skyping with her shortly and will tell her to visit the coffee cafes and to look for the red light district.


RookieRetiree said:


> And the coffee cafes.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I think it's time for a {{{{Group Hug}}}}! Positive thoughts going all over for healing and answers to troubles.

Thanks for the update on Zoe. I'm glad to know she's doing well.

I'll work on putting the hat pattern all in one place if anyone wants it. 

Off to work soon, need to clean the cat box first!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Snap Julie we are too along with heavy rain .


Send some down this way. We have another 30c day. Can't remember when we last had rain, I'm fed up with watering every evening!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

And when I had my knees replaced I ended up with 17 staples in each leg. Goodness did it hurt when they were taken out.


Dreamweaver said:


> I'm afraid you are right about Ray and you are going to have to start thinking about those questions. A retirement place is not cheap, but nursing care for Ray will also be an expense. There just is never a good answer. Hope that there will be enough help that you can keep him home a little longer. I would ask the Dr. outright what has been ordered for him and discuss your concerns on whether that is enough. I know all my Home Health Care was covered by insurance so might as well take full advantage.
> 
> The glue sounds like a neat way to close wound. I can even handle stitches, just not staples!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Just got off skype with Hannah. They will be taking a bus to London and then the train to Amsterdam. She said the train ride will be 11 hours (and yes through the chunnel). They plan to go to the Anne Frank Museum, the Van Gogh museum, and hopefully a boat ride at least. She said she will go to a coffee cafe for sure and is unsure of what else they will be able to do. She promised to take lots of pictures. There are 4 of them going and at the airbnb each will have their own room; said between the 4 of them the cost is extremely reasonable. So excited for her to have these experiences.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> Send some down this way. We have another 30c day. Can't remember when we last had rain, I'm fed up with watering every evening!


We have had rain for the last 2 days and this morning we had a real heavy downpour with very loud over head thunder , but by 9am the sun came out and it's been a very pleasant day since, lots of dry laundry which I've just finished ironing , no chance of you getting it I think it was traveling out to sea .


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I'll be skyping with her shortly and will tell her to visit the coffee cafes and to look for the red light district.


P.S. Look up coffee shops before you send her to one!

http://www.destinationtips.com/destinations/15-things-not-to-do-in-amsterdam/3/


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I think it's time for a {{{{Group Hug}}}}! Positive thoughts going all over for healing and answers to troubles.
> 
> Thanks for the update on Zoe. I'm glad to know she's doing well.
> 
> ...


I'd like to try it! Thanks, I'll order it from your shop when it's out there.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just got off skype with Hannah. They will be taking a bus to London and then the train to Amsterdam. She said the train ride will be 11 hours (and yes through the chunnel). They plan to go to the Anne Frank Museum, the Van Gogh museum, and hopefully a boat ride at least. She said she will go to a coffee cafe for sure and is unsure of what else they will be able to do. She promised to take lots of pictures. There are 4 of them going and at the airbnb each will have their own room; said between the 4 of them the cost is extremely reasonable. So excited for her to have these experiences.


She'll have a fantastic time. We didn't make it to Amsterdam on our trip to London & Paris, but DD, DS and DH have been there at other times and loved it.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Bonnie, hope you are having some good weather while you are travelling


So far, weather has been perfect


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Hugs and prayers to you. I'm off to resume dental work so sharing the shakiness with you.


*I went to the dentist this morning and asked her what she did with my old denture. She gave me a blank look and said that they usually give it back to the client. I told her I didn't get it and when I called, they said they couldn't find it. She said she would look into it. When I paid my bill, I told the lady that I was upset at the loss of the denture and that I should get a credit. She said she would talk to the office manager. Now the waiting game.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

this would make a nice christmas present for someone. --- sam

http://thewhoot.com.au/crochet/sweet-clara-crochet-top-free-pattern?omhide=true


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that looks very good. --- sam



machriste said:


> Here is the link to the Rick Bayless chicken and poblanos recipe:
> 
> http://www.seriouseats.com/recipes/2012/02/creamy-chicken-and-greens-with-roasted-poblano-caramelized-onions-recipe.html


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> May look into that though I have a needle phobia. One of our local chiropractors has just started offering dry needle treatments.


I have a phobia too but those acupuncture needles are so fine that you don't feel them. I had some in my face and didn't feel a thing.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I think it's time for a {{{{Group Hug}}}}! Positive thoughts going all over for healing and answers to troubles.
> 
> Thanks for the update on Zoe. I'm glad to know she's doing well.
> 
> ...


Count me in on the {{{{hug}}}}}}


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> And when I had my knees replaced I ended up with 17 staples in each leg. Goodness did it hurt when they were taken out.


Ouch!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

how lovely of fan - what a special friend she is. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> We had a few too (downpours)- Fan, dear person just came and rescued me, in all the bad weather. Not handling the pain that well.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> P.S. Look up coffee shops before you send her to one!
> 
> http://www.destinationtips.com/destinations/15-things-not-to-do-in-amsterdam/3/


I didn't know that. Interesting what we can learn here.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> this would make a nice christmas present for someone. --- sam
> 
> http://thewhoot.com.au/crochet/sweet-clara-crochet-top-free-pattern?omhide=true


It's very nice.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

The Channel Tunnel is a rail tunnel linking London and Paris beneath the English Channel at the Strait of Dover. At its lowest point, it is 250 feet deep and at 23.5 miles long, the tunnel has the longest undersea portion of any in the world.



budasha said:


> How long is the chunnel?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i would prefer taking the "night train to Calais" - have my own little cabin - having a porter. --- sam



budasha said:


> Wow - that is long. I think I would be having the heebie jeegbies!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> P.S. Look up coffee shops before you send her to one!
> 
> http://www.destinationtips.com/destinations/15-things-not-to-do-in-amsterdam/3/


I was just going to warn Gwen too , Amsterdam does open your eyes a bit , I can remember at 16 going through the red light district and being asked if I wanted business . Luckily my friend came and quickly dragged me away before I told him exactly what I thought of him


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

MILd form of essential tremor getting a med to see if it helps. Take magnesium PT to loosen neck/shoulder muscles. Getting EMG of lower extremities. He is most concerned with the way I walk. I really liked him. I will ask about acupuncture in the future.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I hope you find a more comfortable way of using the computer.


I have it now sitting on the stroller- a little low- but workable.

Last night I just wasn't coping with the pain, but we have some wonderful nurses on Healthline, there was a Kiwi girl from the Bay of Plenty on duty, and she helped me sort things through. Dear Fan is such a kind friend and neighbour. She has brought me some wonderful supplies, that will see me through till I can sort out how to do the groceries.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh good grief! I hope it has been sorted out... I will read on...


We are getting there.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> :sm24: I am glad things are looking up for her.


It is good, that things are good for her.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I am glad that Fan popped in. Hope the pain is under control now Julie. Keep on top of those pain medications so they dont totally wear off.....


 :sm24: just waiting twenty minutes!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Yes, she's definitely a good friend.


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> It's crazy that after going home so soon after surgery that help wan't properly set up.


A case of Arthur not knowing what MarthA IS DOING- two companies involved and none taking total responsibility.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Thats great to know. Thanks Julie


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Oh no! Hope it is finally sorted out.


Getting there.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> i would prefer taking the "night train to Calais" - have my own little cabin - having a porter. --- sam


I believe I would join you.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Are you taking your paracetamol regularly not just when the pain gets bad? Don't wait until the pain is really bad to take the pain relief- it doesn't work as well when the pain is bad. Regular paracetamol and then using whatever else is ordered when needed as well-before the pain is bad. Being brave and holding out is the worst way to handle pain.
> It will take time for the pain to settle. I wish you had some physio to help you. Help with what you can do and exercises to help would be good. And just to reassure you about the amount of pain you are having.


Every six hours, unless I am going to bed, is my goal


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Glad Fan could come to the rescue. Sorry to hear you are having trouble with the pain.


Not got the back up pills they can give you in Hospital of course.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> That's good.


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Thanks for letting us know. I often think of her and wonder what's happening in her life.


She did say she had gone shopping recently with her Mom.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, thank you for update on Zoe. So good to hear she is enjoying dancing and has lost weight. Both must help her fm. Hope she comes back to KTP.


It is good- she was asking after Sam- but I think KP is in her past.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> how lovely of fan - what a special friend she is. --- sam


a friend indeed- also I am really missing my little boy.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, good tip about coffee houses. Hope she enjoys Amsterdam. Unfortunately Anne Frank and Van Gogh museums were closed when we visited.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Good morning, yard work is all done, the fridge is cleaned out, trash out, shower taken and now I just need to bathe Mocha in a bit. I need breakfast first. lol It's only 11:30a, I've been going since 8a. 
I hope that all are doing well and that Julie, Marianne, and everyone else that is recovering, recuperating, or just plain resting, is doing it well. 
Now to see how far you ahead you've all gotten.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

budasha said:


> I have a phobia too but those acupuncture needles are so fine that you don't feel them. I had some in my face and didn't feel a thing.


Tami, they are so thin I dont feel them either.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> The Channel Tunnel is a rail tunnel linking London and Paris beneath the English Channel at the Strait of Dover. At its lowest point, it is 250 feet deep and at 23.5 miles long, the tunnel has the longest undersea portion of any in the world.


Hi everybody. I took the Chunnel, what we called it. (LOL An amalgam of channel and tunnel.). I said I would never take it and really was afraid to do it but I took a book and read it to distract myself, as I was alone, and I did it! So proud of myself. My reward was spending time with my sister who was staying in England for a few weeks. I lived in Germany at the time, so I did it over an back.

I've had acupuncture too and the only needle that hurt was one they put in my big toe. The rest was fine. I did it because a friend in Austria told me her dog couldn't walk and she took it for acupuncture treatments and then it could walk again. Figured if it worked for a dog it wasn't psychological but real.

Hope you get that pain controlled Julie. Hoping it is just temporary until you heal from the surgery.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It has taken two people several hours today and I still don't know if it is sorted!


Well I sure hope it is sorted by now.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you, Rookie.
> 
> BTW I had a long conversation with Zoe (5mmdpn's) this morning- she is enjoying life- learning Ballroom Dancing, has lost a significant amount of weight, generally life seems good.


That's fabulous!!! I'm so glad to hear that she's doing well and enjoying life, she had things pretty tough for a while. 
It'd be great if she stopped by to say hi once in a while.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sonja, I love the little sweater & sure don't have to squint to see the butterfly.
> 
> Pacer, I hope your relative gets things together before something happens the little boys, why do some not pay attention to their kids.
> 
> ...


Oh wow!! Great ages, and they just moved to a home, wow, I hope they both have many more healthy years left. 
75 years is a no small thing, that's great!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> We were pretty good bowlers but DH is a horrible golfer..... HE tries to KILL the ball and swings so hard that he is worn out! Glad it didn't take with him because it takes too much time... I do think that, with both of us being left handed, we were not taught a lot of sport things in school because they didn't know what to do with us. I know they just had me bounce the ball against the fence in tennis, even in college. He was in track and I was in gymnastics.... no hand preference needed there.


That's really too bad, it shouldn't be any harder to teach a lefty than a righty, good grief, how things used to get way overthought, and then so many kids were also treated horribly to get them to use the right instead of the left. Human beings are not logical.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Good morning everyone. Well what a nasty weather night flooding in various parts of the city very likely. I'm humbled by all the lovely comments re helping Julie.
I'm only too happy to help a good friend when she needs it, and last night she needed it. Getting the pain controlled and kept away is, as mentioned, very important. It was quite a scary night, weather wise and being in pain and alone amplified things for Julie.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

how lovey fan brought wonderful supplies to you. the people on healthline are wonderful - they are always so calm an soothing. always a good place to go and sort things out. have you no pain medication at home? i'd be asking for some. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> I have it now sitting on the stroller- a little low- but workable.
> 
> Last night I just wasn't coping with the pain, but we have some wonderful nurses on Healthline, there was a Kiwi girl from the Bay of Plenty on duty, and she helped me sort things through. Dear Fan is such a kind friend and neighbour. She has brought me some wonderful supplies, that will see me through till I can sort out how to do the groceries.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

can you take them more often - the trick is to get on top of the pain - if you can take them more often do so. i would also take one at bedtime - it will help you get up with less pain - might help you sleep longer.
--- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Every six hours, unless I am going to bed, is my goal


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i guess i started out left handed - my mother said there is not going to be a lefty in this house and there wasn't! she tied my left hand and arm down so the only hand and arm i had was my right arm. kind of bothers me yet today. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> That's really too bad, it shouldn't be any harder to teach a lefty than a righty, good grief, how things used to get way overthought, and then so many kids were also treated horribly to get them to use the right instead of the left. Human beings are not logical.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Good morning, yard work is all done, the fridge is cleaned out, trash out, shower taken and now I just need to bathe Mocha in a bit. I need breakfast first. lol It's only 11:30a, I've been going since 8a.
> I hope that all are doing well and that Julie, Marianne, and everyone else that is recovering, recuperating, or just plain resting, is doing it well.
> Now to see how far you ahead you've all gotten.


 :sm24:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> MILd form of essential tremor getting a med to see if it helps. Take magnesium PT to loosen neck/shoulder muscles. Getting EMG of lower extremities. He is most concerned with the way I walk. I really liked him. I will ask about acupuncture in the future.


That's good news that you like him. Hope the remedies work.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Hi everybody. I took the Chunnel, what we called it. (LOL An amalgam of channel and tunnel.). I said I would never take it and really was afraid to do it but I took a book and read it to distract myself, as I was alone, and I did it! So proud of myself. My reward was spending time with my sister who was staying in England for a few weeks. I lived in Germany at the time, so I did it over an back.
> 
> I've had acupuncture too and the only needle that hurt was one they put in my big toe. The rest was fine. I did it because a friend in Austria told me her dog couldn't walk and she took it for acupuncture treatments and then it could walk again. Figured if it worked for a dog it wasn't psychological but real.
> 
> Hope you get that pain controlled Julie. Hoping it is just temporary until you heal from the surgery.


Thank you DaraLENE! I think I need to get my chair adjusted higher.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Well I sure hope it is sorted by now.


Still a problem when there's two providers.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That's fabulous!!! I'm so glad to hear that she's doing well and enjoying life, she had things pretty tough for a while.
> It'd be great if she stopped by to say hi once in a while.


 :sm24:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Fan said:


> Good morning everyone. Well what a nasty weather night flooding in various parts of the city very likely. I'm humbled by all the lovely comments re helping Julie.
> I'm only too happy to help a good friend when she needs it, and last night she needed it. Getting the pain controlled and kept away is, as mentioned, very important. It was quite a scary night, weather wise and being in pain and alone amplified things for Julie.


I'm glad you were/are there for her.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> how lovey fan brought wonderful supplies to you. the people on healthline are wonderful - they are always so calm an soothing. always a good place to go and sort things out. have you no pain medication at home? i'd be asking for some. --- sam


I am learning how to balance the two they have given me.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> can you take them more often - the trick is to get on top of the pain - if you can take them more often do so. i would also take one at bedtime - it will help you get up with less pain - might help you sleep longer.
> --- sam


Best at 6 hours apart.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> They are wonderful.... great color too.


Thank you, it's actually a medium grey, the picture looks more teal colored on my screen.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I sent her the link. Thanks!


RookieRetiree said:


> P.S. Look up coffee shops before you send her to one!
> 
> http://www.destinationtips.com/destinations/15-things-not-to-do-in-amsterdam/3/


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I think it's time for a {{{{Group Hug}}}}! Positive thoughts going all over for healing and answers to troubles.
> 
> Thanks for the update on Zoe. I'm glad to know she's doing well.
> 
> ...


I'm in on the group hug and positive thoughts.

I would love the pattern for the hat, please.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just got off skype with Hannah. They will be taking a bus to London and then the train to Amsterdam. She said the train ride will be 11 hours (and yes through the chunnel). They plan to go to the Anne Frank Museum, the Van Gogh museum, and hopefully a boat ride at least. She said she will go to a coffee cafe for sure and is unsure of what else they will be able to do. She promised to take lots of pictures. There are 4 of them going and at the airbnb each will have their own room; said between the 4 of them the cost is extremely reasonable. So excited for her to have these experiences.


I am looking forward to hearing about her trip and seeing photos!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Shame on you Jeanette....having me tell my baby to visit a coffee shop! LOL! She and I both looked up the link and she was stunned (as was I)
that it is a head shop! LOL. I also told here to read ALL 15 things as she will save herself some disappointment and/or waiting in line (such as at the Anne Frank Museum).


RookieRetiree said:


> P.S. Look up coffee shops before you send her to one!
> 
> http://www.destinationtips.com/destinations/15-things-not-to-do-in-amsterdam/3/


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'd like to try it! Thanks, I'll order it from your shop when it's out there.


Me too!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

budasha said:


> I have a phobia too but those acupuncture needles are so fine that you don't feel them. I had some in my face and didn't feel a thing.


Good to know.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Visit to new dentist today. I like him and his approach. They did a good cleaning and referred me to an oral surgeon for the extraction (one I knew about, but couldn't go through with the prior surgeon). We'll talk about possible bone grafts and implants also. From there, I'll go to a periodontist for a deep cleaning and scaling and then back to dentist's office every 4 months for cleanings. Time to get this all back on track.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Tami, they are so thin I dont feel them either.


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> i guess i started out left handed - my mother said there is not going to be a lefty in this house and there wasn't! she tied my left hand and arm down so the only hand and arm i had was my right arm. kind of bothers me yet today. --- sam


My dads mother would have been left handed and my mother's aunt on mother's side was left handed, the nuns couldn't break her, and mom's dad would have been. My son is left handed, DD does a lot left, but writes right, and I can do a lot left handed.

I can see why it still bothers you Sam. Even though it wasn't meant to be, it was a form of abuse, and that you don't forget.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Shame on you Jeanette....having me tell my baby to visit a coffee shop! LOL! She and I both looked up the link and she was stunned (as was I)
> that it is a head shop! LOL. I also told here to read ALL 15 things as she will save herself some disappointment and/or waiting in line (such as at the Anne Frank Museum).


I'll admit I got a chuckle out of you telling her to look for the red light district! Yes, they are big on the recreational weed over there, as I understand it. I'm sure she will find something to enjoy--how I would LOVE to see the van Gogh museum!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> That's good news that you like him. Hope the remedies work.


We will see how it works. I am not going to be happy when he does the EMG.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

After my appointment this morning I went to my knitting group late. I got to see Janet and Lael. Both doing well.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Shame on you Jeanette....having me tell my baby to visit a coffee shop! LOL! She and I both looked up the link and she was stunned (as was I)
> that it is a head shop! LOL. I also told here to read ALL 15 things as she will save herself some disappointment and/or waiting in line (such as at the Anne Frank Museum).


Sorry, it's hard to be tease online - without the voice inflections.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> I'll admit I got a chuckle out of you telling her to look for the red light district! Yes, they are big on the recreational weed over there, as I understand it. I'm sure she will find something to enjoy--how I would LOVE to see the van Gogh museum!


Gwen, the Anne Frank house is in Amsterdam and it is fascinating to go through. There are amazing restaurants there too and a water taxi is fun to take and a tour boat on the river takes you through important parts of town and explains things. I really enjoyed the Van Gogh museum too. Too funny about the coffee houses as I asked Evan if we could stop in one and he informed me I wouldn't want to go in that one. LOL. More than coffee and I don't mean food, although some people put it in food. She should be careful at the train station as there are pick pockets there. Safe city but just be careful there.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Hope you are feeling better now Julie. Fan was a good friend to turn up like that.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> MILd form of essential tremor getting a med to see if it helps. Take magnesium PT to loosen neck/shoulder muscles. Getting EMG of lower extremities. He is most concerned with the way I walk. I really liked him. I will ask about acupuncture in the future.


That sounds positive. And good that you like him as well.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Every six hours, unless I am going to bed, is my goal


Good.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Not got the back up pills they can give you in Hospital of course.


Really? Nothing stronger than Paracetamol? I would have expected something else stronger but don't actually know for sure if they have something stronger here. But would be surprised if they didn't have a small amount of stronger stuff for a few days.

Edit. I see you do have 2. So take the second before it gets bad.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> We will see how it works. I am not going to be happy when he does the EMG.


Hope everything goes alright with your EMG Tami and you find some answers to your problems


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> Sorry, it's hard to be tease online - without the voice inflections.


That's why I add a lot of smiley faces so hopefully everyone understands that I'm joking or gently teasing


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kenny and Greg haven't come all week. Greg called this morning and promised me they would be here tomorrow and finished on Monday. I really need this to end.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I will add my voice to those expressing thanks that Fan is there for Julie. A good friend indeed!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

I've come to the conclusion I really dislike insects , I've been outside sat watching a beautiful display put on by noctilucent clouds , 3 of them they were whizzing round the sky as if the they were dancing ,and the sky to the right was a beautiful red colour in direct contrast to the jet black to the left made me smile because if I had seen them like this as a child I would have thought I was seeing ghosts or worse banshee ðback to the insects why do they insist on annoying people something black and quick moving crawled up my arm , bloomin moth fluttering round my head that was it inside I came


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> Kenny and Greg haven't come all week. Greg called this morning and promised me they would be here tomorrow and finished on Monday. I really need this to end.


Oh no that's no good,  did they give a good reason why they haven't been ?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i always wondered why i literally get hysterical when someone holds my arms down. now we know. --- sam



tami_ohio said:


> My dads mother would have been left handed and my mother's aunt on mother's side was left handed, the nuns couldn't break her, and mom's dad would have been. My son is left handed, DD does a lot left, but writes right, and I can do a lot left handed.
> 
> I can see why it still bothers you Sam. Even though it wasn't meant to be, it was a form of abuse, and that you don't forget.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I've come to the conclusion I really dislike insects , I've been outside sat watching a beautiful display put on by noctilucent clouds , 3 of them they were whizzing round the sky as if the they were dancing ,and the sky to the right was a beautiful red colour in direct contrast to the jet black to the left made me smile because if I had seen them like this as a child I would have thought I was seeing ghosts or worse banshee ðback to the insects why do they insist on annoying people something black and quick moving crawled up my arm , bloomin moth fluttering round my head that was it inside I came


A beautiful picture there.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Hope you are feeling better now Julie. Fan was a good friend to turn up like that.


getting things sorted, thanks Mary- just had a visit from the Co-ordinator- and the stockings are all sorted. Still 3 showers a week.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Good.


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Really? Nothing stronger than Paracetamol? I would have expected something else stronger but don't actually know for sure if they have something stronger here. But would be surprised if they didn't have a small amount of stronger stuff for a few days.
> 
> Edit. I see you do have 2. So take the second before it gets bad.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Beautiful lucent clouds. I have never seen these in real life, so appreciate seeing them in your pictures.
Glad the dental visit and neuro visits went OK. 
Julie, it is OK to take the paramcetamol in between the "hard" narcotic drugs, so you have rather a constant level of meds. You don't need to take them both at the same time as I am sure you already know. Worried that you are trying to be too brave. Glad Fan could come and help and glad it is muscle, not" hip joint " pain. Keep your courage high. Prayers for all. 
Hot day here. Taking Molly to vet for evaluation and possibly removal of a lump on her upper right leg. It is painful when you touch it and hope it is just a lipoma, not a sarcolipoma or some form of ca. Sadly, it is on the same leg where she had the TAL and has titanium plate and screws in her leg.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Beautiful lucent clouds. I have never seen these in real life, so appreciate seeing them in your pictures.
> Glad the dental visit and neuro visits went OK.
> Julie, it is OK to take the paramcetamol in between the "hard" narcotic drugs, so you have rather a constant level of meds. You don't need to take them both at the same time as I am sure you already know. Worried that you are trying to be too brave. Glad Fan could come and help and glad it is muscle, not" hip joint " pain. Keep your courage high. Prayers for all.
> Hot day here. Taking Molly to vet for evaluation and possibly removal of a lump on her upper right leg. It is painful when you touch it and hope it is just a lipoma, not a sarcolipoma or some form of ca. Sadly, it is on the same leg where she had the TAL and has titanium plate and screws in her leg.


Thank you, Joyce, I need also to handle my memory- I am taking the 1000mg Paracetemol with one of the narcotic capsules, so that I eke them out a bit- It is a matter of not wanting to overdose with either.

Edit, hoping Molly comes through with flying colours


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you, Joyce, I need also to handle my memory- I am taking the 1000mg Paracetemol with one of the narcotic capsules, so that I eke them out a bit- It is a matter of not wanting to overdose with either.


Good to know.. hang in there. I keep a written record on a slip of paper when I am doing pain meds for fear I shall forget when I did or didn't take the medicine. Doubt you will have such a forgetful problem however.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> That sounds positive. And good that you like him as well.


Yes. I'm happy that he had answers for me. He is very nice. He had a college student sitting in, so as he asked her things, I learned at the same time she did.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hope everything goes alright with your EMG Tami and you find some answers to your problems


Thank you. The EMG will go fine. I just don't do well with needles so won't b happy about him doing it!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Kenny and Greg haven't come all week. Greg called this morning and promised me they would be here tomorrow and finished on Monday. I really need this to end.


Oh no. Hope they have a good reason to have not been there to finish it. Hugs


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I've come to the conclusion I really dislike insects , I've been outside sat watching a beautiful display put on by noctilucent clouds , 3 of them they were whizzing round the sky as if the they were dancing ,and the sky to the right was a beautiful red colour in direct contrast to the jet black to the left made me smile because if I had seen them like this as a child I would have thought I was seeing ghosts or worse banshee ðback to the insects why do they insist on annoying people something black and quick moving crawled up my arm , bloomin moth fluttering round my head that was it inside I came


Sorry about the insects. Love the photo! I see what you mean!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> i always wondered why i literally get hysterical when someone holds my arms down. now we know. --- sam


I think we do. :sm03:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> getting things sorted, thanks Mary- just had a visit from the Co-ordinator- and the stockings are all sorted. Still 3 showers a week.


Good news


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Yes. I'm happy that he had answers for me. He is very nice. He had a college student sitting in, so as he asked her things, I learned at the same time she did.


Glad you like the doc and hope all the tests bring some answers. When I first met my doc, she had a PA in training sitting in as well, and I didn't mind that at all--like you, I found the experience useful.

Hope Molly dog does well at the vet and it's nothing serious.

Sonja, beautiful clouds but sorry about the bugs.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sonja, Kenny moved over the weekend and hurt his knee.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Tami, good reason, I just wish he could have communicated better.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Glad you like the doc and hope all the tests bring some answers. When I first met my doc, she had a PA in training sitting in as well, and I didn't mind that at all--like you, I found the experience useful.
> 
> Hope Molly dog does well at the vet and it's nothing serious.
> 
> Sonja, beautiful clouds but sorry about the bugs.


She wasn't even a PA, just a young college girl getting started in the medical profession. But he gave information like he was holding a conversation with us. Very comfortable to be around and talks to you, not at you. In terms you can understand.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> She wasn't even a PA, just a young college girl getting started in the medical profession. But he gave information like he was holding a conversation with us. Very comfortable to be around and talks to you, not at you. In terms you can understand.


Isn't it great to find someone down to earth like that?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I think it's time for a {{{{Group Hug}}}}! Positive thoughts going all over for healing and answers to troubles.
> 
> Thanks for the update on Zoe. I'm glad to know she's doing well.
> 
> ...


I'm in. ((((((((((HUG))))))))))


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Sonja, Kenny moved over the weekend and hurt his knee.


Sorry to hear that is why they couldn't finish the job this week.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Tami, good reason, I just wish he could have communicated better.


Yes. Better communication would have been good!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Isn't it great to find someone down to earth like that?


It sure is! Having said all of the above, I picked up the prescription tonight. I have just gotten home and read all the paperwork that came with it. I am not comfortable taking it without a lot of thought. It is a drug given for epilepsy or grand mahl seizures. I am not liking everything it is saying. If I had trouble all the time, or more than the once a month or so, maybe. This is the first prescription that I am questioning. I am going to think about it, and will call these next week. The balance issues is much more concerning to me than the shaking is. I will have the EMG done.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i would be getting a 'come to Jesus' talk and have it ready if necessary. --- sam



sassafras123 said:


> Kenny and Greg haven't come all week. Greg called this morning and promised me they would be here tomorrow and finished on Monday. I really need this to end.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

take some heavy drugs and everything will be fine. --- sam



tami_ohio said:


> Thank you. The EMG will go fine. I just don't do well with needles so won't b happy about him doing it!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> I've come to the conclusion I really dislike insects , I've been outside sat watching a beautiful display put on by noctilucent clouds , 3 of them they were whizzing round the sky as if the they were dancing ,and the sky to the right was a beautiful red colour in direct contrast to the jet black to the left made me smile because if I had seen them like this as a child I would have thought I was seeing ghosts or worse banshee ðback to the insects why do they insist on annoying people something black and quick moving crawled up my arm , bloomin moth fluttering round my head that was it inside I came


The sky is awesome. That would make an incredible knit piece.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> take some heavy drugs and everything will be fine. --- sam


???? I will manage it without. As long as I don't seem the needles I will be good!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

flyty1n said:


> Beautiful lucent clouds. I have never seen these in real life, so appreciate seeing them in your pictures.
> Glad the dental visit and neuro visits went OK.
> Julie, it is OK to take the paramcetamol in between the "hard" narcotic drugs, so you have rather a constant level of meds. You don't need to take them both at the same time as I am sure you already know. Worried that you are trying to be too brave. Glad Fan could come and help and glad it is muscle, not" hip joint " pain. Keep your courage high. Prayers for all.
> Hot day here. Taking Molly to vet for evaluation and possibly removal of a lump on her upper right leg. It is painful when you touch it and hope it is just a lipoma, not a sarcolipoma or some form of ca. Sadly, it is on the same leg where she had the TAL and has titanium plate and screws in her leg.


Sorry to hear Molly has a lump , do hope it's nothing sinister and that the vet can remove it without causing Molly any problems


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Happy birthday Jeanette ???????????????????? hope you have a wonderful day


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Well, today is the day for my neurologist appointment. Apparently I am not as relaxed as I thought I was about it. Didn't sleep well and shakey this morning, but maybe that is a good thing. Appointment is at 10:45. I am to be there at 10:30.
> 
> Hugs and prayers for all. Talk to you later.


Hope you got some good answers.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just got off skype with Hannah. They will be taking a bus to London and then the train to Amsterdam. She said the train ride will be 11 hours (and yes through the chunnel). They plan to go to the Anne Frank Museum, the Van Gogh museum, and hopefully a boat ride at least. She said she will go to a coffee cafe for sure and is unsure of what else they will be able to do. She promised to take lots of pictures. There are 4 of them going and at the airbnb each will have their own room; said between the 4 of them the cost is extremely reasonable. So excited for her to have these experiences.


Sounds like a wonderful weekend.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> MILd form of essential tremor getting a med to see if it helps. Take magnesium PT to loosen neck/shoulder muscles. Getting EMG of lower extremities. He is most concerned with the way I walk. I really liked him. I will ask about acupuncture in the future.


I'm glad you like him, that helps a lot.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have it now sitting on the stroller- a little low- but workable.
> 
> Last night I just wasn't coping with the pain, but we have some wonderful nurses on Healthline, there was a Kiwi girl from the Bay of Plenty on duty, and she helped me sort things through. Dear Fan is such a kind friend and neighbour. She has brought me some wonderful supplies, that will see me through till I can sort out how to do the groceries.


Oh dear, I'm so glad that Fan is so close and such a wonderful friend. Hugging you both.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> I believe I would join you.


Me too, I always thought that sounded like a wonderful trip(night train to Calais). 
I'd also love to take the Orient Express minus the murder. :sm02:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Happy birthday Jeanette ???????????????????? hope you have a wonderful day


Thank you. I have a routine Dr's appt in the a.m. I need to change dr's since mine for nearly 20 years went into admin. Hope I like the new one.

After that, I plan to do what I want for the rest if the weekend. There are meals made up, DD is coming in from southern IL and we'll just chill until time to fly to Orlando, FL on Sunday.

The brakes went out on my car today while I was driving DGS around to his activities. I got us to a parking lot and DH came to get us. All of the brake fluid had leaked out. He filled it up and drove it home. He knows how he'll be spending tomorrow.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> i guess i started out left handed - my mother said there is not going to be a lefty in this house and there wasn't! she tied my left hand and arm down so the only hand and arm i had was my right arm. kind of bothers me yet today. --- sam


Not speaking badly of your mother, but that was bloody awful. But at the time, that seems to have been the forward most way of handling lefty's, she certainly wasn't alone in that thought process.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I've come to the conclusion I really dislike insects , I've been outside sat watching a beautiful display put on by noctilucent clouds , 3 of them they were whizzing round the sky as if the they were dancing ,and the sky to the right was a beautiful red colour in direct contrast to the jet black to the left made me smile because if I had seen them like this as a child I would have thought I was seeing ghosts or worse banshee ðback to the insects why do they insist on annoying people something black and quick moving crawled up my arm , bloomin moth fluttering round my head that was it inside I came


It is stunning even if the insects aren't so good.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh dear, I'm so glad that Fan is so close and such a wonderful friend. Hugging you both.


Thank you KayeJo very much appreciated, sending hugs back to you too!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> That is very true! Or as the Italians do- a glass of red wine.


:sm24: Better yet, and I could use some tonight.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

I'm back on page 68. Computer decided it didn't want to work and it has been a very busy day.

Mom died today. We all knew it would happen eventually but no one was prepared for it to be today. 

I may have told you in the past that I gave a little talk about the color red at Dad's funeral... since it was his favorite and tied to so many things about him. We all wore a little red that day, including the minister. One of the thing I said was that whenever anyone saw a cardinal, to say "Hello" because it would be Dad flying by.

Well, nurse was here checking wound and discharging me when call came so DH took it. I knew something bad was going on and, when we came out to sit at DR table to finish paperwork, I asked and he told me. Sad? yes. Unexpected? yes, but I was OK.

Then, within minutes, a cardinal landed on the Weeping Holly outside window and looked straight at me, cocked it's head and flew off. That is when I lost it. I hope Dad was letting me know all was OK, not that I had let him down There has never been a cardinal in the front yard before, always the back.

One kitten is laying next to me and the other on lap. I need to go to bed, since we have to take my car in early. The air conditioning is not working and it is HOT and humid hear and I need my car.

Rachel is in for the week-end so we will have everyone over Sunday for a pool party. It will be good to have all the family here to share some memories and raise a glass to mom.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Here is my latest knit , think i might call it my Frankenstein cardigan as its a mishmash of things i wanted to try ????
> I cord loopy bind off and if you squint your eyes can you see the butterfly ????


Clever way to do I-cord. I haven't seen that before. The butterfly is great and so is the button choice.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

machriste said:


> Didn't even have to squint; it is so cute. Love the ruffly edges.
> 
> Had a pleasant day yesterday with younger daughter-- coffee in the am., movie (The Big Sick,) a great film, and a late lunch at an enjoyable outside garden diner. Today I am meeting a friend at the Guthrie theatre to see Sunday in the Park with George. Nice holiday days.


Just saw a great review and that that movie was at our Alamo Theater. We may just go on Sat. as I think the rest of the family have plans to see a play and then rush to Shakespeare in the Park. Too hot for me.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

budasha said:


> That's awful. I wonder what they use for common sense.


Therein lies the problem. They have no common sense.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> i just saw this - thought you might enjoy it - all you wanna-be artists. --- sam
> 
> Art for everyone! Doodling may benefit your brain.
> 
> You don't need an art degree or an agent to make valuable art. We're not talking about value in the monetary sense, but in the health sense. (The best kind!) According to a new study, doodling, drawing, and coloring activate the "reward centers" in your brain. Translation: These artistic activities make you feel good! In the study, participants either doodled on a page, colored in a mandala, or did free drawing, all while wearing headbands that measured blood flow in the prefrontal cortex, the area that contains some of the "wiring" for the brain's reward circuits. For non-artists and artists alike, blood flow increased during all three art-related activities, indicating that their reward centers likely were activated. Compared with activities that can flip our reward switches but have negative consequences, such as eating refined sugar, drinking alcohol, and gambling, drawing is a stellar choice. (Exercise is another excellent choice, with wide-ranging health benefits.) Keep some paper and pencils handy at home, at work, and in your purse. Instead of checking social media or heading for a quick fix from the snack machine, get in the habit of taking doodle breaks. What fun! And, who knows, you might find out you're another Charles Schulz.


My favorite doodle in school was to do a tree branch with many, many, twigs and leaves. Recently, I have a few coloring books and thought I would do them in the hospital but didn't. I still want to though. It is a great way to escape reality for a bit and do something creative. I KNOW exercise makes me feel better.... just wish I could do more than walk right now.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I'm back on page 68. Computer decided it didn't want to work and it has been a very busy day.
> 
> Mom died today. We all knew it would happen eventually but no one was prepared for it to be today.
> 
> ...


Dear Jynx, so sorry for your loss. That's a lovely sign from your father. I get monarch butterflies from my mother, she passed 10 years ago.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> heidi left for the detroit airport at eight this morning. i forget what time - around ten i think. since bailee mentioned she think she has hair lice that will be the first check once they get to the van. when she left is was in tiny braids - heaven knows what it looks like now. they were going to stop for lunch in toledo - maybe it will be a drive through. she has a 3:30 apointment this afternoon to see the doctor to have he leg looked out. she got stung by a sea urchin and all the spikes are not out - she has done nothing for infection yet. then she hit her ankle with something and there is a huge bruise on top of the stings. she usually does it in spades - this time was no different. and i bet her weeping, screaming, etc was a sight to behold. i'm glad i wasn't around - she she hates all of us she wouldn't have accepted our help. --- sam


Dre'a came home from Florida when the movie "10" (?)was out and the hair style was to have all the braids with beads. It took hours to do and it took me hours to undo.... I think I still have all those beads.

Sounds like her mission trip gave her a whipping. We had a round of head lice in grade school. Not fun.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Oh, meant to report that DD (Hannah) is supposed to be heading to Amsterdam Thursday night. They will stay in an air bed & breakfast (my understanding it's like a hostel) and return to Oxford Monday morning. (No class on Monday). They will be going by bus. I understand they will be taking some sort of tunnel under the ocean. What a cool experience this will be. She has two papers due on Thursday so between now and the trip she is writing & researching, writing & researching, etc.


We rented our house in Ireland through Air B and B and a lovely flat in Battersea as well. I know sister and niece stayed in several of the hostels. It will be a great experience. Must say, the girls had their eyes opened in the red light district of Amsterdam! All those nice ladies sitting in the windows....


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I'm back on page 68. Computer decided it didn't want to work and it has been a very busy day.
> 
> Mom died today. We all knew it would happen eventually but no one was prepared for it to be today.
> 
> ...


I am sorry to hear this, Jynx. A big hug and prayers for you.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Okay, here are the photos of the top of the hat and the chart I made for the increases. I will say, however, that because I had 128 stitches in the round, I did not do the even rounds between, but for smaller stitch counts, I would. If you can't read it, let me know (I tried to make it a bit brighter).


Oh, I really like that crown. I've copied those over to my images to play with later.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I got the "try on" at the dentist's, and I go back in two hours to pick up the actual denture (they looked good!). I decided to come home between because I didn't have enough errands to run and don't care about shopping! I did fill up the car with gas as I was driving by a gas station and there was a really good price. So will get a couple things done here and then I should be done after this next trip. It will feel good to have it done! The dentist did say that I have a warranty (which made me chuckle) in case anything goes wrong (drop and break, etc.) for two years, but I hope I won't see him again for a very long time. Heh.


Sure wish I had had a warranty when the hospital staff threw mine out on a dinner tray!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> She'll be on the train going in the tunnel under the channel-aka chunnel. We did that from London to Paris out of St. Pancras station. Fun experience!


We took the train out of London to Paris too. Love the trains in Europe. I am hoping they will do the same thing here in Texas down to Austin and Houston, but figure the airlines aren't going to be too thrilled.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

angelam said:


> Glad Hannah is having a good time. Airbnb is an organisation that offers all sorts of accommodation all over the world. DD stayed in a houseboat in Amsterdam using them last year.
> The tunnel you mentioned will be the Channel tunnel which links England and France.


DD has even used to it to book a room in a home when visiting her daughter in Austin at the college. It is nicer, and often cheaper, than a hotel. I saw a fantastic houseboat when we were looking at places. It's nice to have room to spread out have a meal now and then.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> We rented our house in Ireland through Air B and B and a lovely flat in Battersea as well. I know sister and niece stayed in several of the hostels. It will be a great experience. Must say, the girls had their eyes opened in the red light district of Amsterdam! All those nice ladies sitting in the windows....


All the lovely ladies sitting in the windows is my memory of the red light district as well. Back in 1978. 
And 1 Guilder beer at the youth hostel. One of the few times I have drunk much beer. (Amsterdam not the red light district!).


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> here is this years afghan from four to 104, --- sam
> 
> http://thewhoot.com.au/crochet/crochet-princess-dress-blanket-pattern?omhide=true


FUN! Everyone should be treated like a princess once in awhile.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Jynx so sorry about your mother.
Are you going for the funeral or will she be returning to near you?


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Gwen, so happy Hannah is getting all these experiences.
> Off to acupuncture appt. Hoping it will help settle nerves, remind body what calm feels like.


Of all things, our local computer guy has a daughter who has opened an acupucture practice with her grandmother. I'm wanting to give it a try, especially for the compressed nerve in leg and maybe a little help with the back pain.... just not comfortable laying on tummy yet.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

pacer said:


> It was a lovely visit. My oldest son was born 2 1/2 months early while I was on vacation 27 years ago. When we do get back into this town, we give thanks to the NICU Team and donate premiee outfits for the current babies to wear. I wrote notes to the medical staff thanking them for the care they gave our son and a note for parents to encourage them during their time of concern. We also donated some knitted baby hats my mom had made. Only 2 nurses were there from 28 years ago. We had a lovely visit and shared hugs of appreciation. I didn't take any pictures but it is something we enjoy doing.


How wonderful that you continue giving thanks for the help so urgently needed all those years ago. Great tradition.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That's really pretty.


Love it. Now to go back and find Sam's post. I forgot to bookmark it.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> KayeJo, had my 1st acupuncture to in 3 years and delighted my insurance now pays for 20 visits/year and she can help colitis, PTSD, fm and hand and glove neuropathy. So I scheduled 3 more visits. I could feel the tension draining. So grateful. Linda, the acupuncturist, practiced out of my home when she first came here. She lived in Bishop and wanted to move here.


One more question to ask my insurance company. Maybe they can actually answer than one. Seems they have lost all records on the CT scan issue I've called on 3 times and still can't get resolved!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> i thing when grandma gets home she may be using some drawing salve. we used to use raw bacon - especially on boils. --- sam


I've never tried it but a friend always used raw potatoes.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Very delicious Mexican cuisine. His TV show Mexico, one plate at a time is a favorite of mine as are all of his recipes in his cookbooks.
> 
> http://www.tripadvisor.com/Restaurant_Review-g35805-d1533276-Reviews-Xoco-Chicago_Illinois.html
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rick_Bayless


Ah, now I know which one. He has more than one in Chicago.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

machriste said:


> Here is the link to the Rick Bayless chicken and poblanos recipe:
> 
> http://www.seriouseats.com/recipes/2012/02/creamy-chicken-and-greens-with-roasted-poblano-caramelized-onions-recipe.html


YUM. Will have to ask DH to make that soon. We are able to get so many different crema's at our local Fiesta market. DH's favorite is a Salvadorian one.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sonja, I love the little sweater & sure don't have to squint to see the butterfly.
> 
> Pacer, I hope your relative gets things together before something happens the little boys, why do some not pay attention to their kids.
> 
> ...


What a wonderful couple and such a long life. I remember that great grandma was so very proud to receive a letter from the President when she turned 100.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

darowil said:


> I'm right back to normal now. And no our guest was very easy as I knew she would be. And I did doze off while Elizabeth slept the other day.


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

darowil said:


> Are you taking your paracetamol regularly not just when the pain gets bad? Don't wait until the pain is really bad to take the pain relief- it doesn't work as well when the pain is bad. Regular paracetamol and then using whatever else is ordered when needed as well-before the pain is bad. Being brave and holding out is the worst way to handle pain.
> It will take time for the pain to settle. I wish you had some physio to help you. Help with what you can do and exercises to help would be good. And just to reassure you about the amount of pain you are having.


So true. It is so much harder to catch up than to stay ahead of the pain.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Well, today is the day for my neurologist appointment. Apparently I am not as relaxed as I thought I was about it. Didn't sleep well and shakey this morning, but maybe that is a good thing. Appointment is at 10:45. I am to be there at 10:30.
> 
> Hugs and prayers for all. Talk to you later.


Naw, those thinks lurk under the surface to come up and bite you when you least expect it. Hope that it goes well.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Hugs and prayers back at you. I need to make an appointment for a cleaning too.


And m, but still trying to decide if i should change to someone closer. i like my dentist does his own cleaning but it is a far piece to drive.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I think it's time for a {{{{Group Hug}}}}! Positive thoughts going all over for healing and answers to troubles.
> 
> Thanks for the update on Zoe. I'm glad to know she's doing well.
> 
> ...


Yes please!
:sm02: :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> And when I had my knees replaced I ended up with 17 staples in each leg. Goodness did it hurt when they were taken out.


My guts fell out when the staples failed and I had to be put in medical coma to have surgery redone. i hate staples!!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

budasha said:


> *I went to the dentist this morning and asked her what she did with my old denture. She gave me a blank look and said that they usually give it back to the client. I told her I didn't get it and when I called, they said they couldn't find it. She said she would look into it. When I paid my bill, I told the lady that I was upset at the loss of the denture and that I should get a credit. She said she would talk to the office manager. Now the waiting game.


Getting the dentist involved may help expedite some action. Good Luck.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I was just going to warn Gwen too , Amsterdam does open your eyes a bit , I can remember at 16 going through the red light district and being asked if I wanted business . Luckily my friend came and quickly dragged me away before I told him exactly what I thought of him


Yes, the grands drew quite a bit of attention going through the hotel lobby/ Good thing their very buff father was close at hand.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> MILd form of essential tremor getting a med to see if it helps. Take magnesium PT to loosen neck/shoulder muscles. Getting EMG of lower extremities. He is most concerned with the way I walk. I really liked him. I will ask about acupuncture in the future.


Glad you like him. That makes it much easier to communicate. Hope the EMG test is soon.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Every six hours, unless I am going to bed, is my goal


Your body sets the gal, not you. Don't stretch it out if you are hurting. It will do more harm than good.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Good morning, yard work is all done, the fridge is cleaned out, trash out, shower taken and now I just need to bathe Mocha in a bit. I need breakfast first. lol It's only 11:30a, I've been going since 8a.
> I hope that all are doing well and that Julie, Marianne, and everyone else that is recovering, recuperating, or just plain resting, is doing it well.
> Now to see how far you ahead you've all gotten.


I really need some of your energy.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That's really too bad, it shouldn't be any harder to teach a lefty than a righty, good grief, how things used to get way overthought, and then so many kids were also treated horribly to get them to use the right instead of the left. Human beings are not logical.


My bitty little mother set my first grade teacher straight on trying to change my hand and I took my 6th grade teacher to task over trying to instill the Palmer method on a "lost cause". Mom could never teach me to knit.... trying so hard to do things differently for me. To me, it is a two handed event to start with and all should learn to knit the way the patterns are written for..... Of course, I don't do Continental so might have to reconsider that statement. I find I can teach anyone, regardless of hand preference.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> i guess i started out left handed - my mother said there is not going to be a lefty in this house and there wasn't! she tied my left hand and arm down so the only hand and arm i had was my right arm. kind of bothers me yet today. --- sam


I can imagine. Wen the girls were little, I always put everything in the middle of the high chair tray. I did not hand them things. With both DH and I being lefties, I didn't want to influence them. Well..... they . 
are both lefties. DH and one DD can do a little with right hand... somewhat ambidextrous. Not me, I only turn left (though I do iron right handed and play golf that way. It makes better sense.) I clearly remember laying in middle of hall coloring and asking mom if I could use my other hand. Thank goodness they were not prejudiced against it or ashamed of my difference....


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just got off skype with Hannah. They will be taking a bus to London and then the train to Amsterdam. She said the train ride will be 11 hours (and yes through the chunnel). They plan to go to the Anne Frank Museum, the Van Gogh museum, and hopefully a boat ride at least. She said she will go to a coffee cafe for sure and is unsure of what else they will be able to do. She promised to take lots of pictures. There are 4 of them going and at the airbnb each will have their own room; said between the 4 of them the cost is extremely reasonable. So excited for her to have these experiences.


What a great experience for them. Great that she has made friends to travel with. :sm11:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Visit to new dentist today. I like him and his approach. They did a good cleaning and referred me to an oral surgeon for the extraction (one I knew about, but couldn't go through with the prior surgeon). We'll talk about possible bone grafts and implants also. From there, I'll go to a periodontist for a deep cleaning and scaling and then back to dentist's office every 4 months for cleanings. Time to get this all back on track.


MY dentist is kind of rough, but does his own cleaning. Dad always had to go every 4 months as he had excess plaque build-up. I had the deep cleaning once. They gave me Halcyon before hand. It really was very successful and would not hesitate to do it again, but it hasn't been necessary. Glad you like him and his approach. You've had a rough time, but not dealing with it will only make it worse. I would so like an implant on the single missing tooth on lower jaw.... May look into it again but hate the length of time it takes and the $$$.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

budasha said:


> Count me in on the {{{{hug}}}}}}


Me too!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> We will see how it works. I am not going to be happy when he does the EMG.


 I had something like that done years ago to test nerves in wrist. It really wasn't bad.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> MILd form of essential tremor getting a med to see if it helps. Take magnesium PT to loosen neck/shoulder muscles. Getting EMG of lower extremities. He is most concerned with the way I walk. I really liked him. I will ask about acupuncture in the future.


I am glad he is working on the issues and having tests done. Hope the new meds help.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have it now sitting on the stroller- a little low- but workable.
> 
> Last night I just wasn't coping with the pain, but we have some wonderful nurses on Healthline, there was a Kiwi girl from the Bay of Plenty on duty, and she helped me sort things through. Dear Fan is such a kind friend and neighbour. She has brought me some wonderful supplies, that will see me through till I can sort out how to do the groceries.


 :sm24: I am so glad you have Fan close by. Fan... you are a wonderful friend.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Kenny and Greg haven't come all week. Greg called this morning and promised me they would be here tomorrow and finished on Monday. I really need this to end.


Yes you do..... and they had promised a sooner finish date. (I was a little surprised at how quickly they planned on finishing.) It is impossible to FIND a contractor around here right now, but I am going to have to deal with the two bathtubs very soon.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I've come to the conclusion I really dislike insects , I've been outside sat watching a beautiful display put on by noctilucent clouds , 3 of them they were whizzing round the sky as if the they were dancing ,and the sky to the right was a beautiful red colour in direct contrast to the jet black to the left made me smile because if I had seen them like this as a child I would have thought I was seeing ghosts or worse banshee ðback to the insects why do they insist on annoying people something black and quick moving crawled up my arm , bloomin moth fluttering round my head that was it inside I came


Gorgeous! I sat outside to talk with niece tonight and heard all kinds of new sounds AND saw a toad (not a frog I think, but it was dark). We had just been talking about the lack of any creatures over the past several years and there he was.... We have so many lizards in residence... It may be why we have so few bugs.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> i always wondered why i literally get hysterical when someone holds my arms down. now we know. --- sam


Not for the same reasons, but I CANNOT be pinned down or held down. Claustrophobia comes out big time. I even had a deal with Dr. that delivered first DD that I would not be strapped down at wrists, as was common at the time. Nurse started to do to it and he did stop her. Still love that man. It would have been unbearable. First thing I did in hospitals before the side rails were redesigned was to sign a release that they NOT be raised... ever. Nurses really hated that.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Beautiful lucent clouds. I have never seen these in real life, so appreciate seeing them in your pictures.
> Glad the dental visit and neuro visits went OK.
> Julie, it is OK to take the paramcetamol in between the "hard" narcotic drugs, so you have rather a constant level of meds. You don't need to take them both at the same time as I am sure you already know. Worried that you are trying to be too brave. Glad Fan could come and help and glad it is muscle, not" hip joint " pain. Keep your courage high. Prayers for all.
> Hot day here. Taking Molly to vet for evaluation and possibly removal of a lump on her upper right leg. It is painful when you touch it and hope it is just a lipoma, not a sarcolipoma or some form of ca. Sadly, it is on the same leg where she had the TAL and has titanium plate and screws in her leg.


Fingers crossed for Molly.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you, Joyce, I need also to handle my memory- I am taking the 1000mg Paracetemol with one of the narcotic capsules, so that I eke them out a bit- It is a matter of not wanting to overdose with either.
> 
> Edit, hoping Molly comes through with flying colours


Write down times and the amount of time recommended before repeating for each drug. I always kept a log in hospital so that I took the combo that did the most good and could plan for nurse meetings and when I most wanted to rest and sleep.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> It sure is! Having said all of the above, I picked up the prescription tonight. I have just gotten home and read all the paperwork that came with it. I am not comfortable taking it without a lot of thought. It is a drug given for epilepsy or grand mahl seizures. I am not liking everything it is saying. If I had trouble all the time, or more than the once a month or so, maybe. This is the first prescription that I am questioning. I am going to think about it, and will call these next week. The balance issues is much more concerning to me than the shaking is. I will have the EMG done.


I certainly understand your feelings. Maybe call and ask to talk to Dr. about your concerns. I do find that the warnings that come with the drugs these days are a a little to "cover your ass" and list things that are very rare. Not to say that I haven't questioned some side effects that the Dr. has not mentioned and that can occur long after you are done with the drug, but many times, they are just plain overly cautious. Maybe ask about a reduced/minimal dose. I would also want to know the progression of the problem if you don't take anything.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Thank you. I have a routine Dr's appt in the a.m. I need to change dr's since mine for nearly 20 years went into admin. Hope I like the new one.
> 
> After that, I plan to do what I want for the rest if the weekend. There are meals made up, DD is coming in from southern IL and we'll just chill until time to fly to Orlando, FL on Sunday.
> 
> The brakes went out on my car today while I was driving DGS around to his activities. I got us to a parking lot and DH came to get us. All of the brake fluid had leaked out. He filled it up and drove it home. He knows how he'll be spending tomorrow.


Scary when the brakes go out. Happened to me once in Chicago as I was pulling into drive All I could do was aim for the spot where house and garage joined. G thought the house was blowing up! Hated that car anyhow. A green Hornet. Glad you could get to a safe spot and were not on highway or in real busy traffic.
:sm03: :sm03:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Fan said:


> Dear Jynx, so sorry for your loss. That's a lovely sign from your father. I get monarch butterflies from my mother, she passed 10 years ago.


Thank you, Fan. So many of us had plans to see her during the summer or early Fall. Time does run out for us all though.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am sorry to hear this, Jynx. A big hug and prayers for you.


Most appreciated.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

darowil said:


> All the lovely ladies sitting in the windows is my memory of the red light district as well. Back in 1978.
> And 1 Guilder beer at the youth hostel. One of the few times I have drunk much beer. (Amsterdam not the red light district!).


Even as young teens the girls noticed the difference in the younger and older ladies. Rode hard and put up wet comes to mind.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

darowil said:


> Jynx so sorry about your mother.
> Are you going for the funeral or will she be returning to near you?


There will be no funeral. She is being cremated. We will have no memorial either. Brother is going to have a small gathering at his house for his friends who knew Mom and Dad.... but we won't attend.

It may sound disrespectful to many, but we will be going to a Chicago Cubs baseball game in late Sept. or early Oct. Ashes of Mom and Dad will be mixed, since he just wanted to be with her, and we will be smuggling them in and scattering them about Wrigley Field on the sly. Mom truly loved her Cubs and made my DH promise to do this for her. It will probably just be the 5 of us siblings and spouses. Maybe a couple of the grandchildren that live in WI. DH and I think we have enough friends to pay our bail if we are arrested. My siblings can fend for themselves! (Mom was Catholic but forced to leave church when she married Dad outside the church. She attended church with him in later years but never joined another denomination and I know she would not have wanted a service other than Catholic so we won't have one. I will probably have a Mass said for her.)

Definitely an unorthodox celebration of her life, but one she wanted and would have loved. All 3 of my brothers played baseball. I rented a catered suite in TX at a minor league stadium she loved and we had a huge family gathering there for her 94th birthday. It will mean more to all of us to honor her wishes.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Well, 4 AM and I can't put off going to bed any longer. Don't expect to get much sleeping done but have to be up early to take care in for air conditioning service and then home to fill out paperwork for a job I am going to be doing for DD"s company as a part-time contract employee. Had planned to cut a bunch of material today so guess I will do that since I won't have a car.

Home Health did release me at my request today and I did take a short real bath with Vaseline barrier are new and delicate skin. Will pick up some Aquafor to aide in healing and quit putting a dressing on but do still have to follow up with Dr. next Friday, I believe. I'm trying to wear binder when doing anything but it is really just too darned hot. Hope he will let me give that up except for strenuous activities and will let me start doing a little more than walking. Hoping to be able to walk in pool in the very near future and may do it regardless. I can see light at the end of the tunnel.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Dreamweaver said:


> There will be no funeral. She is being cremated. We will have no memorial either. Brother is going to have a small gathering at his house for his friends who knew Mom and Dad.... but we won't attend.
> 
> It may sound disrespectful to many, but we will be going to a Chicago Cubs baseball game in late Sept. or early Oct. Ashes of Mom and Dad will be mixed, since he just wanted to be with her, and we will be smuggling them in and scattering them about Wrigley Field on the sly. Mom truly loved her Cubs and made my DH promise to do this for her. It will probably just be the 5 of us siblings and spouses. Maybe a couple of the grandchildren that live in WI. DH and I think we have enough friends to pay our bail if we are arrested. My siblings can fend for themselves! (Mom was Catholic but forced to leave church when she married Dad outside the church. She attended church with him in later years but never joined another denomination and I know she would not have wanted a service other than Catholic so we won't have one. I will probably have a Mass said for her.)
> 
> Definitely an unorthodox celebration of her life, but one she wanted and would have loved. All 3 of my brothers played baseball. I rented a catered suite in TX at a minor league stadium she loved and we had a huge family gathering there for her 94th birthday. It will mean more to all of us to honor her wishes.


Its not disrespectful at all I think it sounds perfect . Its what your mom wanted and that's what counts.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> getting things sorted, thanks Mary- just had a visit from the Co-ordinator- and the stockings are all sorted. Still 3 showers a week.


 :sm24: Will a physiotherapist come also for excercises?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Happy birthday Jeanette ???????????????????? hope you have a wonderful day


And from me too! :sm11: :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Dreamweaver said:


> I'm back on page 68. Computer decided it didn't want to work and it has been a very busy day.
> 
> Mom died today. We all knew it would happen eventually but no one was prepared for it to be today.
> 
> ...


I am so sorry to hear your sad news. My condolences. She is at peace now. Big hugs to you and your family.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sam, love that you have my back. I'm just hoping they will be here this morning. Now 2 a.m.
Tami, praying you get good news from neurologist.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Its not disrespectful at all I think it sounds perfect . Its what your mom wanted and that's what counts.


RE Jynx..... I agree.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Jynx, my condolences on the loss of your mom. As to laying on your stomach for acupuncture, I'm not sure that is necessary.i have done both laying on my back or laying on stomach. Yesterday lay on back as she wanted to put needles in stomach to help colitis.
Jeanette, how scary to have brakes go out, especially with DGS in car, glad no one hurt.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> :sm24: Will a physiotherapist come also for excercises?


Not been mentioned!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Not been mentioned!


Oh. :sm19: Have they given you some exercises to do at least?

Has your pain been better today also?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh. :sm19: Have they given you some exercises to do at least?
> 
> Has your pain been better today also?


Yes there is a booklet of what to do. Pain not too bad, but day long visitor which was a mixed blessing. Swelling uncomfortable.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Yes there is a booklet of what to do. Pain not too bad, but day long visitor which was a mixed blessing. Swelling uncomfortable.


Good you had some company. Have the home care people started coming properly now? Take it easy, early days yet. Thank goodness it is all behind you now, you finally have your new hip. :sm17:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Good you had some company. Have the home care people started coming properly now? Take it easy, early days yet. Thank goodness it is all behind you now, you finally have your new hip. :sm17:


Showers M, W, F- which makes for a very long haul over the weekend- but at least they are coming daily to help with the stockings. I got Ngaire to put my chair up a notch- higher for me is better. But Audrey although well meaning is not steady on her feet at 86, and at one point I was worried she was going to scald herself with the cup of tea. The very nice Strawberry Brew that Fan shared with me.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> Thank you. I have a routine Dr's appt in the a.m. I need to change dr's since mine for nearly 20 years went into admin. Hope I like the new one.
> 
> After that, I plan to do what I want for the rest if the weekend. There are meals made up, DD is coming in from southern IL and we'll just chill until time to fly to Orlando, FL on Sunday.
> 
> The brakes went out on my car today while I was driving DGS around to his activities. I got us to a parking lot and DH came to get us. All of the brake fluid had leaked out. He filled it up and drove it home. He knows how he'll be spending tomorrow.


That must have been scary I'm glad you managed to park up safely


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Showers M, W, F- which makes for a very long haul over the weekend- but at least they are coming daily to help with the stockings. I got Ngaire to put my chair up a notch- higher for me is better. But Audrey although well meaning is not steady on her feet at 86, and at one point I was worried she was going to scald herself with the cup of tea. The very nice Strawberry Brew that Fan shared with me.


I am glad she didnt have any accidents while with you then. :sm06:

Good to hear about the help with the stockings, they are pretty tricky to try to get on on your own. Ask me how I know. LOL. I hope they are checking with you about your pain levels and comfort etc too....


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Happy birthday Jeanette ???????????????????? hope you have a wonderful day


Happy Birthday Jeanette!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Your body sets the gal, not you. Don't stretch it out if you are hurting. It will do more harm than good.


6 hourly is correct- paracetamol can only be taken 4 times a day. So while it can be taken after 4 hours 6 hours is best as it spreads it across the day evenly. If sleeping through the night can have the last one just before go to bed though. 
It is the other med that she can very the amount of and frequency.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I'm back on page 68. Computer decided it didn't want to work and it has been a very busy day.
> 
> Mom died today. We all knew it would happen eventually but no one was prepared for it to be today.
> 
> ...


I am so very sorry to hear about your mom, Jinx. I firmly believe that your dad came to tell you everything is alright now. There is no way you let him down.

I m happy to hear you have been discharged.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> There will be no funeral. She is being cremated. We will have no memorial either. Brother is going to have a small gathering at his house for his friends who knew Mom and Dad.... but we won't attend.
> 
> It may sound disrespectful to many, but we will be going to a Chicago Cubs baseball game in late Sept. or early Oct. Ashes of Mom and Dad will be mixed, since he just wanted to be with her, and we will be smuggling them in and scattering them about Wrigley Field on the sly. Mom truly loved her Cubs and made my DH promise to do this for her. It will probably just be the 5 of us siblings and spouses. Maybe a couple of the grandchildren that live in WI. DH and I think we have enough friends to pay our bail if we are arrested. My siblings can fend for themselves! (Mom was Catholic but forced to leave church when she married Dad outside the church. She attended church with him in later years but never joined another denomination and I know she would not have wanted a service other than Catholic so we won't have one. I will probably have a Mass said for her.)
> 
> Definitely an unorthodox celebration of her life, but one she wanted and would have loved. All 3 of my brothers played baseball. I rented a catered suite in TX at a minor league stadium she loved and we had a huge family gathering there for her 94th birthday. It will mean more to all of us to honor her wishes.


It's what she wanted so that is important. And it does give you chance to say your farewells which is important.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Glad you like him. That makes it much easier to communicate. Hope the EMG test is soon.


August 24


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I had something like that done years ago to test nerves in wrist. It really wasn't bad.


Yes. I had it done to test for carpel tunnel. Shoulder muscles were so tight dr couldn't get the needles in! Had to massage the muscles for s few minutes first. Told me it was my muscles cutting of circulation causing my problems, not carpel tunnel.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I certainly understand your feelings. Maybe call and ask to talk to Dr. about your concerns. I do find that the warnings that come with the drugs these days are a a little to "cover your ass" and list things that are very rare. Not to say that I haven't questioned some side effects that the Dr. has not mentioned and that can occur long after you are done with the drug, but many times, they are just plain overly cautious. Maybe ask about a reduced/minimal dose. I would also want to know the progression of the problem if you don't take anything.


It sounds like I won't be able to stop once I start taking it. I'm already taking one I can't stop without weaning. This new one is worse. First warning is for drowsiness and not to drive with it until you know how it effects you. Next is suicidel thoughts/tendencies. Anxiety ect. I have enough anxiety! Don't need a pill that will make it worse. Will talk to the Dr next week.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> There will be no funeral. She is being cremated. We will have no memorial either. Brother is going to have a small gathering at his house for his friends who knew Mom and Dad.... but we won't attend.
> 
> It may sound disrespectful to many, but we will be going to a Chicago Cubs baseball game in late Sept. or early Oct. Ashes of Mom and Dad will be mixed, since he just wanted to be with her, and we will be smuggling them in and scattering them about Wrigley Field on the sly. Mom truly loved her Cubs and made my DH promise to do this for her. It will probably just be the 5 of us siblings and spouses. Maybe a couple of the grandchildren that live in WI. DH and I think we have enough friends to pay our bail if we are arrested. My siblings can fend for themselves! (Mom was Catholic but forced to leave church when she married Dad outside the church. She attended church with him in later years but never joined another denomination and I know she would not have wanted a service other than Catholic so we won't have one. I will probably have a Mass said for her.)
> 
> Definitely an unorthodox celebration of her life, but one she wanted and would have loved. All 3 of my brothers played baseball. I rented a catered suite in TX at a minor league stadium she loved and we had a huge family gathering there for her 94th birthday. It will mean more to all of us to honor her wishes.


I think that will be a fitting send off. You will honor her wishes and be doing something to give yourselves closure.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Just got a text from her and she is there now. Sent me a picture of Van Gogh.


Sorlenna said:


> I'll admit I got a chuckle out of you telling her to look for the red light district! Yes, they are big on the recreational weed over there, as I understand it. I'm sure she will find something to enjoy--how I would LOVE to see the van Gogh museum!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

No apology needed....I agree humor and teasing sometimes doesn't come across without the voice.
I too was joking when I said "same on you".


RookieRetiree said:


> Sorry, it's hard to be tease online - without the voice inflections.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Well, 4 AM and I can't put off going to bed any longer. Don't expect to get much sleeping done but have to be up early to take care in for air conditioning service and then home to fill out paperwork for a job I am going to be doing for DD"s company as a part-time contract employee. Had planned to cut a bunch of material today so guess I will do that since I won't have a car.
> 
> Home Health did release me at my request today and I did take a short real bath with Vaseline barrier are new and delicate skin. Will pick up some Aquafor to aide in healing and quit putting a dressing on but do still have to follow up with Dr. next Friday, I believe. I'm trying to wear binder when doing anything but it is really just too darned hot. Hope he will let me give that up except for strenuous activities and will let me start doing a little more than walking. Hoping to be able to walk in pool in the very near future and may do it regardless. I can see light at the end of the tunnel.


Fill a dish pan with cool water and put your feet in it to cool off. I know it's not the pool, but it works! And wear that binder! I know it's terribly hot, but you don't want the results of not wearing it.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just got a text from her and she is there now. Sent me a picture of Van Gogh.


Cool! Wondered what he looked like.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks for the info Daralene. I just sent her a text telling her. She hopes to go to the Anne Frank house. According to a site Jeanette sent me the line is very long to get in but she hopes to be able to make advance entrance tickets to avoid it however they are limited too. Crossing fingers she does get in.


Cashmeregma said:


> Gwen, the Anne Frank house is in Amsterdam and it is fascinating to go through. There are amazing restaurants there too and a water taxi is fun to take and a tour boat on the river takes you through important parts of town and explains things. I really enjoyed the Van Gogh museum too. Too funny about the coffee houses as I asked Evan if we could stop in one and he informed me I wouldn't want to go in that one. LOL. More than coffee and I don't mean food, although some people put it in food. She should be careful at the train station as there are pick pockets there. Safe city but just be careful there.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Ditto!


Swedenme said:


> Hope everything goes alright with your EMG Tami and you find some answers to your problems


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That is a gorgeous sky. Have never heard of noctilucent clouds and am facinated.


Swedenme said:


> I've come to the conclusion I really dislike insects , I've been outside sat watching a beautiful display put on by noctilucent clouds , 3 of them they were whizzing round the sky as if the they were dancing ,and the sky to the right was a beautiful red colour in direct contrast to the jet black to the left made me smile because if I had seen them like this as a child I would have thought I was seeing ghosts or worse banshee ðback to the insects why do they insist on annoying people something black and quick moving crawled up my arm , bloomin moth fluttering round my head that was it inside I came


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Just saw a great review and that that movie was at our Alamo Theater. We may just go on Sat. as I think the rest of the family have plans to see a play and then rush to Shakespeare in the Park. Too hot for me.


Hugs, Jynx. Your mom's time had come. Even when I knew it was time for my mom, the loss was hard. Sounds like giving her the celebration she wanted is just right.

I hope you like the movie. My idea of the perfect place to be on a hot day is a theatre.

Happy birthday, Jeanette???? Wishing you a good year.

I will be off to the lake today. Weather looks like it will be close to perfect.

Tami, hoping the test is tolerable and leads to some fixable diagnoses. Re balance: I have become a water exercise advocate. We always include some balance work and many of us think our balance has improved. I wonder if you doc would order some PT for balance?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Ah, now I know which one. He has more than one in Chicago.


Frontera Grill is the plan for celebrating next year. He has a very long strip of Clark Street near Kinzie with Xoco, Frontera, and Topolobamno. You can get his food at the airport now also.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

*Happy, Happy birthday Jeanette!* Glad you are you! Celebrate to the hilt!


Swedenme said:


> Happy birthday Jeanette ???????????????????? hope you have a wonderful day


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank goodness you got to a parking lot. That situation could have had horrible consequences.
Glad your DH knows how to work on cars too. Hope you have a wonderful time in Orlando.
How long will you be vacationing?


RookieRetiree said:


> Thank you. I have a routine Dr's appt in the a.m. I need to change dr's since mine for nearly 20 years went into admin. Hope I like the new one.
> 
> After that, I plan to do what I want for the rest if the weekend. There are meals made up, DD is coming in from southern IL and we'll just chill until time to fly to Orlando, FL on Sunday.
> 
> The brakes went out on my car today while I was driving DGS around to his activities. I got us to a parking lot and DH came to get us. All of the brake fluid had leaked out. He filled it up and drove it home. He knows how he'll be spending tomorrow.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Jynx my most sincere condolences for the passing of your mom. Rest assured you did so much good for her and your dad would have been proud of you.


Dreamweaver said:


> I'm back on page 68. Computer decided it didn't want to work and it has been a very busy day.
> 
> Mom died today. We all knew it would happen eventually but no one was prepared for it to be today.
> 
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That must have been scary I'm glad you managed to park up safely


DH has taught me about cars well and I could use parking brake. But I was freaking on inside so as not to alarm DGS.


----------



## Jacklou (Apr 8, 2011)

Condolences, Jynx, on the loss of your mother. That is a wonderful send off for her at Wrigley Field.

Happy Birthday, Jeanette, and many more.

Jackie


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Happy Birthday Jeanette!


Thank you. The dentist office is near the yarn shop so I bought myself a treat.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just got a text from her and she is there now. Sent me a picture of Van Gogh.


Awesome!


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

Jynx, Both Bob and I send our deepest sympathies to you for the loss of your Mom. Even when you are expecting it, it is still a shock when it happens. I have several pairs of cardinals that come to our feeders - next time I see them I'll think of your Mom and Dad flying free. Love and Hugs, Paula & Bob


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> No apology needed....I agree humor and teasing sometimes doesn't come across without the voice.
> I too was joking when I said "same on you".


That's the way I took it.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> That is a gorgeous sky. Have never heard of noctilucent clouds and am facinated.


The 3 small clouds I saw to my right were moving from left to right as if dancing , they have a bit of a glow to them something to do with the light and atmosphere I can quite understand how people who don't know what they are seeing can think they are seeing something else


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

machriste said:


> Hugs, Jynx. Your mom's time had come. Even when I knew it was time for my mom, the loss was hard. Sounds like giving her the celebration she wanted is just right.
> 
> I hope you like the movie. My idea of the perfect place to be on a hot day is a theatre.
> 
> ...


Thank you very much.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> *Happy, Happy birthday Jeanette!* Glad you are you! Celebrate to the hilt!


That's the plan. Thanks.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I think your way of honoring your mom AND your dad is wonderful. It will truly be a celebration of both lives. 


Dreamweaver said:


> There will be no funeral. She is being cremated. We will have no memorial either. Brother is going to have a small gathering at his house for his friends who knew Mom and Dad.... but we won't attend.
> 
> It may sound disrespectful to many, but we will be going to a Chicago Cubs baseball game in late Sept. or early Oct. Ashes of Mom and Dad will be mixed, since he just wanted to be with her, and we will be smuggling them in and scattering them about Wrigley Field on the sly. Mom truly loved her Cubs and made my DH promise to do this for her. It will probably just be the 5 of us siblings and spouses. Maybe a couple of the grandchildren that live in WI. DH and I think we have enough friends to pay our bail if we are arrested. My siblings can fend for themselves! (Mom was Catholic but forced to leave church when she married Dad outside the church. She attended church with him in later years but never joined another denomination and I know she would not have wanted a service other than Catholic so we won't have one. I will probably have a Mass said for her.)
> 
> Definitely an unorthodox celebration of her life, but one she wanted and would have loved. All 3 of my brothers played baseball. I rented a catered suite in TX at a minor league stadium she loved and we had a huge family gathering there for her 94th birthday. It will mean more to all of us to honor her wishes.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thank goodness you got to a parking lot. That situation could have had horrible consequences.
> Glad your DH knows how to work on cars too. Hope you have a wonderful time in Orlando.
> How long will you be vacationing?


We'll be there for 3 days to see DD get her 2017 Vision Teacher of the Year Award and some of the conference. She has Braille camp here in Chicago next week.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> Thank you. The dentist office is near the yarn shop so I bought myself a treat.


Wish there was a yarn shop near my dentist would make going to the dentist a lot nicer , even if I just went in and looked , instead I have the doctors one side and a funeral parlour( why are they called that ?) The other side


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Jacklou said:


> Condolences, Jynx, on the loss of your mother. That is a wonderful send off for her at Wrigley Field.
> 
> Happy Birthday, Jeanette, and many more.
> 
> Jackie


Thank you. I was looking for you at the MP parade.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh yes, I remember you telling us about the award. What a marvelous occassion;
I know you are so proud of her. My aunt (now passed) taught the blind and I can only imagine how challenging that must be at times.


RookieRetiree said:


> We'll be there fir 3 days to see DD get her 2017 Vision Teacher of the Year Award and some of the conference. She has Braille camp here in Chicago next week.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> You have wonderful sons!


Thank you Tami, I am so proud of the men they have become, both had opportunities to go the wrong way but somehow they managed to see the downside and are the better for it!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Happy birthday Jeanette.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Wish there was a yarn shop near my dentist would make going to the dentist a lot nicer , even if I just went in and looked , instead I have the doctors one side and a funeral parlour( why are they called that ?) The other side


Neither choice is good. Were the dead once laid out at the 'parlour" in hones before someone made a business of it?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

darowil said:


> Happy birthday Jeanette.


Thanks, Margaret. Hope you're feeling good today.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I am glad she didnt have any accidents while with you then. :sm06:
> 
> Good to hear about the help with the stockings, they are pretty tricky to try to get on on your own. Ask me how I know. LOL. I hope they are checking with you about your pain levels and comfort etc too....


I've just checked with Healthline, and as I suspected I do need to get to a doctor. Putting the stockings on can dislocate the hip.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Happy Birthday Jeanette!


ditto


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> 6 hourly is correct- paracetamol can only be taken 4 times a day. So while it can be taken after 4 hours 6 hours is best as it spreads it across the day evenly. If sleeping through the night can have the last one just before go to bed though.
> It is the other med that she can very the amount of and frequency.


That is my understanding, too, and why I aim at the 6 hours.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

machriste said:


> Hugs, Jynx. Your mom's time had come. Even when I knew it was time for my mom, the loss was hard. Sounds like giving her the celebration she wanted is just right.
> 
> I hope you like the movie. My idea of the perfect place to be on a hot day is a theatre.
> 
> ...


We will see!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Thank you. The dentist office is near the yarn shop so I bought myself a treat.


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Neither choice is good. Were the dead once laid out at the 'parlour" in hones before someone made a business of it?


Probably


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> Neither choice is good. Were the dead once laid out at the 'parlour" in hones before someone made a business of it?


Yes that makes sense


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Dreamweaver said:


> Ahem!!!!! Just why did you think weeding was a good idea? You really are supposed to spend a little time letting things heal..... Hope the tree knocked a little sense into your head!!!!
> 
> As to quilting the lap quilt. You can do what is called "stitch in the ditch" which means you just run the machine in the line formed by the seam. You start in the middle of the piece and work out from there. Another easy quilt i to machine stitch 1/4" away from the seam.


Well I don't let C do the weeding, she cannot tell a weed from a flower! Last year she wanted to surprise me after a long difficult time with mom, I went out back per her request I looked over the railing and she had "weeded" the garden. Of course she pulled up the hostas the peonies and she explained how difficult it was to get all the roots along with the tall grass things. My beautiful day Lillies were all in a big bag of weeds that were picked up by the garbage truck about an hour before. Trust me she won't even think about pulling anything without checking with me first!

I am bookmarking this so I can refer to it when I am closer to finishing the quilt I may be brave and do the quilting myself, lol!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Well I don't let C do the weeding, she cannot tell a weed from a flower! Last year she wanted to surprise me after a long difficult time with mom, I went out back per her request I looked over the railing and she had "weeded" the garden. Of course she pulled up the hostas the peonies and she explained how difficult it was to get all the roots along with the tall grass things. My beautiful day Lillies were all in a big bag of weeds that were picked up by the garbage truck about an hour before. Trust me she won't even think about pulling anything without checking with me first!
> 
> I am bookmarking this so I can refer to it when I am closer to finishing the quilt I may be brave and do the quilting myself, lol!


oh boy, to the weeding!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I can imagine. Wen the girls were little, I always put everything in the middle of the high chair tray. I did not hand them things. With both DH and I being lefties, I didn't want to influence them. Well..... they .
> are both lefties. DH and one DD can do a little with right hand... somewhat ambidextrous. Not me, I only turn left (though I do iron right handed and play golf that way. It makes better sense.) I clearly remember laying in middle of hall coloring and asking mom if I could use my other hand. Thank goodness they were not prejudiced against it or ashamed of my difference....


I was lucky that no one forced me to do things righty, but for one teacher who tried and got set straight rather quickly because writing with that hand just wasn't going to happen! I do bowl, bat, cast a fishing rod, and use scissors right handed, I think because it's what I saw when watching others and lefty scissors didn't exist so had no other way to do it as a kid. I have the ambidextrous spring type that work with either hand now and can cut with both hands but I tend to use my right. I still use both hands for a lot of stuff but some things are strictly right or left (writing, eating, and brushing teeth must be done with the left!).


----------



## Jacklou (Apr 8, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Thank you. I was looking for you at the MP parade.


We were there across from Mosaic. Where were you?


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I think that will be a fitting send off. You will honor her wishes and be doing something to give yourselves closure.


I agree, and my condolences to you and yours. I've told mine not to spend a penny on a funeral... I want to be donated to science (the body farm would work for me) so I can be useful a bit longer, ha ha. Then cremated and let go. After what I went through with their dad, I decided it would be much better for the living to do it with as little fuss as possible.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Gorgeous! I sat outside to talk with niece tonight and heard all kinds of new sounds AND saw a toad (not a frog I think, but it was dark). We had just been talking about the lack of any creatures over the past several years and there he was.... We have so many lizards in residence... It may be why we have so few bugs.


When the frogs vanish, it shows trouble in the environment... It's good you see/hear them. All I hear is traffic around here. :sm25:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Still a problem when there's two providers.


Oh dear, that's got to be most annoying and inconvenient.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Jynx, so sorry for the loss of your mother. You are doing exactly what she would have wished and she is proud of you for so doing. Glad for the cardinal affirmation.

Happy Birthday Jeanette. have a wonderful day.

tami-ohio, glad you survived the dentist. Of course, that should mean a treat for you at the yarn shop.

Julie, thinking of you especially today. It has been a week (USA time) has it not? You are making remarkable recovery and doing exactly what you should to get strong and heal. Too bad only 3 showers,but expect you are quite capable of a sink bath over the weekend. Keep deep breathing and exercising. 

Thanks for the kind wishes for Mollly. Dropped her off at 07:30, will pick her up at 1600 hours. Hoping all goes well.

Sam, how are you doing today? Wishing you lots of fluids and a great appetite. Thought of you as I ate my pancakes this morning. Are they not one of your favorites?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Visit to new dentist today. I like him and his approach. They did a good cleaning and referred me to an oral surgeon for the extraction (one I knew about, but couldn't go through with the prior surgeon). We'll talk about possible bone grafts and implants also. From there, I'll go to a periodontist for a deep cleaning and scaling and then back to dentist's office every 4 months for cleanings. Time to get this all back on track.


Great that you like him, and even better that you seem to have a good plan in motion. Hope it all goes to plan. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> After my appointment this morning I went to my knitting group late. I got to see Janet and Lael. Both doing well.


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I've come to the conclusion I really dislike insects , I've been outside sat watching a beautiful display put on by noctilucent clouds , 3 of them they were whizzing round the sky as if the they were dancing ,and the sky to the right was a beautiful red colour in direct contrast to the jet black to the left made me smile because if I had seen them like this as a child I would have thought I was seeing ghosts or worse banshee ðback to the insects why do they insist on annoying people something black and quick moving crawled up my arm , bloomin moth fluttering round my head that was it inside I came


Great photo though.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> getting things sorted, thanks Mary- just had a visit from the Co-ordinator- and the stockings are all sorted. Still 3 showers a week.


That's great!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Well I don't let C do the weeding, she cannot tell a weed from a flower! Last year she wanted to surprise me after a long difficult time with mom, I went out back per her request I looked over the railing and she had "weeded" the garden. Of course she pulled up the hostas the peonies and she explained how difficult it was to get all the roots along with the tall grass things. My beautiful day Lillies were all in a big bag of weeds that were picked up by the garbage truck about an hour before. Trust me she won't even think about pulling anything without checking with me first!
> 
> I am bookmarking this so I can refer to it when I am closer to finishing the quilt I may be brave and do the quilting myself, lol!


Stand with her and point to the weeds! :sm23:

You can do the quilt. Just go bit by bit. I believe in you! :sm02:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Beautiful lucent clouds. I have never seen these in real life, so appreciate seeing them in your pictures.
> Glad the dental visit and neuro visits went OK.
> Julie, it is OK to take the paramcetamol in between the "hard" narcotic drugs, so you have rather a constant level of meds. You don't need to take them both at the same time as I am sure you already know. Worried that you are trying to be too brave. Glad Fan could come and help and glad it is muscle, not" hip joint " pain. Keep your courage high. Prayers for all.
> Hot day here. Taking Molly to vet for evaluation and possibly removal of a lump on her upper right leg. It is painful when you touch it and hope it is just a lipoma, not a sarcolipoma or some form of ca. Sadly, it is on the same leg where she had the TAL and has titanium plate and screws in her leg.


Prayers that it's just a lipoma and nothing worse, that it's painful is a bit concerning but hopefully that is just because of where it is and the shallow nerves.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Sonja, Kenny moved over the weekend and hurt his knee.


OUCH! Hope he's much better today.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY JEANETTE!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Thank you. I have a routine Dr's appt in the a.m. I need to change dr's since mine for nearly 20 years went into admin. Hope I like the new one.
> 
> After that, I plan to do what I want for the rest if the weekend. There are meals made up, DD is coming in from southern IL and we'll just chill until time to fly to Orlando, FL on Sunday.
> 
> The brakes went out on my car today while I was driving DGS around to his activities. I got us to a parking lot and DH came to get us. All of the brake fluid had leaked out. He filled it up and drove it home. He knows how he'll be spending tomorrow.


Sounds like a lovely birthday weekend, other than the brakes on the car that is. 
Enjoy!!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

thewren said:


> i guess i started out left handed - my mother said there is not going to be a lefty in this house and there wasn't! she tied my left hand and arm down so the only hand and arm i had was my right arm. kind of bothers me yet today. --- sam


Sam, I am a lefty, my grandmother took me to school "first grade " and threatened my teacher if she ever took a stick to my left hand again. I had been "caught " using my left hand first to color a page she just used a ruler, told me that children who used their left hand are backwards and she had no time for such nonsense. Second time same day she had a stick of wood and that time she left welts. I changed teachers after that, had the sweetest woman that had been disciplined the same way, she was a friend until her death we were pen pals. And she always corrected the slants of my letters, lol, a friend for life. She passed away at age 99, her funeral filled the sanctuary. Ms Avery as truly an angel.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I'm back on page 68. Computer decided it didn't want to work and it has been a very busy day.
> 
> Mom died today. We all knew it would happen eventually but no one was prepared for it to be today.
> 
> ...


Oh Jynx, I'm so sorry that your mom has passed. She's happy and healthy now, and I'm sure your dad was letting you know it's all okay, and what a lovely way to let you know. 
Kittens are extra special at a time like this. 
HUGS!!!!!!!!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I've come to the conclusion I really dislike insects , I've been outside sat watching a beautiful display put on by noctilucent clouds , 3 of them they were whizzing round the sky as if the they were dancing ,and the sky to the right was a beautiful red colour in direct contrast to the jet black to the left made me smile because if I had seen them like this as a child I would have thought I was seeing ghosts or worse banshee ðback to the insects why do they insist on annoying people something black and quick moving crawled up my arm , bloomin moth fluttering round my head that was it inside I came


Beautiful picture! I hate when the bugs are close to my face, I am the first inside :sm09:


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Jynx, I am sorry for your loss, my aunt always said she and my uncle would show up as cardinals and they do especially when I really need the connection. Prayers are with you and yours my friend.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Happy Birthday Jeanette! Hope you have a wonderful day and weekend,


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Jacklou said:


> We were there across from Mosaic. Where were you?


On Central by the Community Center where we could find some shade--we staked out a spot at 11:30 and that was none too early.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That's because you are so sweet!

By the way when ready to quilt your quilt I can definitely help you. IF i ever get my machine back we can work on it together if you can come down for a visit.


Marianne818 said:


> Beautiful picture! I hate when the bugs are close to my face, I am the first inside :sm09:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Jynx, so sorry for the loss of your mother. You are doing exactly what she would have wished and she is proud of you for so doing. Glad for the cardinal affirmation.
> 
> Happy Birthday Jeanette. have a wonderful day.
> 
> ...


Thank you and hope that Molly is doing great when you pick her up.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Great that you like him, and even better that you seem to have a good plan in motion. Hope it all goes to plan. :sm24:


Me, too. When I answered his question about why I was leaving the previous practice and I told him about the referral out the oral surgeon who botched the extraction, his comment was "we don't refer to that office." He quickly followed that didn't mean anything negative except that I wouldn't have to correct a referral to that office. But, I wonder if there were other nuances to that comment.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Great that you like him, and even better that you seem to have a good plan in motion. Hope it all goes to plan. :sm24:


Time to get some calls done to get the x-rays from previous dentist to this one and to make the appointment for the extraction...starting the wheels in motion.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY JEANETTE!!!!!!!!!!*


Thank you very much, KayeJo.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I really need some of your energy.


LOL! It comes and it goes. :sm09: Right now, I have none.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Happy Birthday Jeanette! Hope you have a wonderful day and weekend,


Thank you, Sweet Lady. Are you headed this way soon?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I can imagine. Wen the girls were little, I always put everything in the middle of the high chair tray. I did not hand them things. With both DH and I being lefties, I didn't want to influence them. Well..... they .
> are both lefties. DH and one DD can do a little with right hand... somewhat ambidextrous. Not me, I only turn left (though I do iron right handed and play golf that way. It makes better sense.) I clearly remember laying in middle of hall coloring and asking mom if I could use my other hand. Thank goodness they were not prejudiced against it or ashamed of my difference....


I was ambidextrous too, thank goodness mom's philosophy as well as my teachers was always, use whatever hand the good Lord gave you to use. lol


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Fixed my smiley on the previous post--sheesh, that tablet has a mind of its own! Good thing I saw it as I don't want to give the wrong idea! 

Happy belated, Jeanette, and hope all goes smoothly at the dentist.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

I think I am finally caught up, really not advisable to miss a day, get too far behind! 

Julie I hope all is worked out for you before the weekend starts, here it would take an act of congress for a response on weekend!

C is out front mowing, I have been told to forget doing anything today. I had a bit of a rough time yesterday, I just don't do confrontations very well. But I knew I was in the right in this case. Seems as though a clinic claims that I owed them just a bit more than a thousand dollars, that this happened nine years ago and I have receipts where the bill was paid in full. DS ended the situation with the clinic dismissing the charges, but the collection group still wanted the payment. Finally DS got his attorney to step in, now I will be receiving a check for harassment and a few other issues.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Jeanette, yes the deceased were laid out in coffins in the parlor. My dear grandfather and dear sister were laid out at my grandmother's.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Will catch up in a bit, Mom is awake and wanting breakfast! Which is a good thing!????????❤????❤


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Jeanette, have a very happy Birthday.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'll join into the merry makings with a HAPPY BIRTHDAY JEANETTE hope the celebration lasts all weekend. what kind of cake are you having or is it a surprise? --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Happy birthday Jeanette ???????????????????? hope you have a wonderful day


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> I think I am finally caught up, really not advisable to miss a day, get too far behind!
> 
> Julie I hope all is worked out for you before the weekend starts, here it would take an act of congress for a response on weekend!
> 
> C is out front mowing, I have been told to forget doing anything today. I had a bit of a rough time yesterday, I just don't do confrontations very well. But I knew I was in the right in this case. Seems as though a clinic claims that I owed them just a bit more than a thousand dollars, that this happened nine years ago and I have receipts where the bill was paid in full. DS ended the situation with the clinic dismissing the charges, but the collection group still wanted the payment. Finally DS got his attorney to step in, now I will be receiving a check for harassment and a few other issues.


I'm glad it got resolved. I don't do confrontations either unless I have to. I had the same issue with my car (totaled in a wreck, not my fault, and the balance paid off by the other driver's insurance, but I had a collection agency calling me for months saying I still owed some). The wreck was years ago but just finally a few months ago I noticed the "debt" had cleared off my credit record. It makes you wonder what the heck the records really say sometimes (they also had me down as having a name I'd never even heard of, much less used). You have to keep on top of these things--good you have the receipts!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Fixed my smiley on the previous post--sheesh, that tablet has a mind of its own! Good thing I saw it as I don't want to give the wrong idea!
> 
> Happy belated, Jeanette, and hope all goes smoothly at the dentist.


Thank you - not belated at all as today is the day! Should be a good luck day 7.7.2017.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> I think I am finally caught up, really not advisable to miss a day, get too far behind!
> 
> Julie I hope all is worked out for you before the weekend starts, here it would take an act of congress for a response on weekend!
> 
> C is out front mowing, I have been told to forget doing anything today. I had a bit of a rough time yesterday, I just don't do confrontations very well. But I knew I was in the right in this case. Seems as though a clinic claims that I owed them just a bit more than a thousand dollars, that this happened nine years ago and I have receipts where the bill was paid in full. DS ended the situation with the clinic dismissing the charges, but the collection group still wanted the payment. Finally DS got his attorney to step in, now I will be receiving a check for harassment and a few other issues.


Good for you. Collection agencies can be the worst!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Jeanette, have a very happy Birthday.


Thank you.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

thewren said:


> i'll join into the merry makings with a HAPPY BIRTHDAY JEANETTE hope the celebration lasts all weekend. what kind of cake are you having or is it a surprise? --- sam


Thank you. I'm doing my best to keep the celebrations going. The cake will be whatever I get for myself. I may head to Portillos (local fast food) for my lunch after the doctor's as it's right close by. They have the best double chocolate cake so I may indulge. (Sorry Jynx - we'll get to Portillos the next time you're in town.)


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think that train actually went to Paris from Calais and from there headed to east. i want to go to the very end. these were steam driven trains and didn't go quite as fast as AmTrac. what a wonderful trip that must have been. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> Me too, I always thought that sounded like a wonderful trip(night train to Calais).
> I'd also love to take the Orient Express minus the murder. :sm02:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Many happy returns Jeanette! (Rookie)


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what are you planning on doing in orlando? --- sam

NOTE: i read you itinerary - have a grand time --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Thank you. I have a routine Dr's appt in the a.m. I need to change dr's since mine for nearly 20 years went into admin. Hope I like the new one.
> 
> After that, I plan to do what I want for the rest if the weekend. There are meals made up, DD is coming in from southern IL and we'll just chill until time to fly to Orlando, FL on Sunday.
> 
> The brakes went out on my car today while I was driving DGS around to his activities. I got us to a parking lot and DH came to get us. All of the brake fluid had leaked out. He filled it up and drove it home. He knows how he'll be spending tomorrow.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm so sorry jynx - one is never prepared for a death in the family. hugs zooming your way. have a great time on sunday - it will be a good time for remembrance. and from my point of view you left no one down. i remember the days when your mother lived close to you - you almost put you and gerry in the grave trying to make her happy. don't you ever worry - you done good girl! --- sam



Dreamweaver said:


> I'm back on page 68. Computer decided it didn't want to work and it has been a very busy day.
> 
> Mom died today. We all knew it would happen eventually but no one was prepared for it to be today.
> 
> ...


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I'm back on page 68. Computer decided it didn't want to work and it has been a very busy day.
> 
> Mom died today. We all knew it would happen eventually but no one was prepared for it to be today.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear about your mum, and I'm sure your dad would in no way be thinking you had let him down - you looked after your mum very well. {{{hugs}}}}


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Even as young teens the girls noticed the difference in the younger and older ladies. Rode hard and put up wet comes to mind.


????????????I thought that was a Saskatchewan saying ????????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I'm noT going to get caught up with you chatty people.
We are having a good time but very long days.

Jynx' my condolences on the loss of your mom but at least she had a good long life.

Jeanette, hope you have a great birthday.

Julie, hope the healing continues & you are doing well

Fan, so great of you to help Julie


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think your plans are perfect. --- sam



Dreamweaver said:


> There will be no funeral. She is being cremated. We will have no memorial either. Brother is going to have a small gathering at his house for his friends who knew Mom and Dad.... but we won't attend.
> 
> It may sound disrespectful to many, but we will be going to a Chicago Cubs baseball game in late Sept. or early Oct. Ashes of Mom and Dad will be mixed, since he just wanted to be with her, and we will be smuggling them in and scattering them about Wrigley Field on the sly. Mom truly loved her Cubs and made my DH promise to do this for her. It will probably just be the 5 of us siblings and spouses. Maybe a couple of the grandchildren that live in WI. DH and I think we have enough friends to pay our bail if we are arrested. My siblings can fend for themselves! (Mom was Catholic but forced to leave church when she married Dad outside the church. She attended church with him in later years but never joined another denomination and I know she would not have wanted a service other than Catholic so we won't have one. I will probably have a Mass said for her.)
> 
> Definitely an unorthodox celebration of her life, but one she wanted and would have loved. All 3 of my brothers played baseball. I rented a catered suite in TX at a minor league stadium she loved and we had a huge family gathering there for her 94th birthday. It will mean more to all of us to honor her wishes.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

there is always light at the end of the tunnel - sometimes it takes forever to get there. --- sam



Dreamweaver said:


> Well, 4 AM and I can't put off going to bed any longer. Don't expect to get much sleeping done but have to be up early to take care in for air conditioning service and then home to fill out paperwork for a job I am going to be doing for DD"s company as a part-time contract employee. Had planned to cut a bunch of material today so guess I will do that since I won't have a car.
> 
> Home Health did release me at my request today and I did take a short real bath with Vaseline barrier are new and delicate skin. Will pick up some Aquafor to aide in healing and quit putting a dressing on but do still have to follow up with Dr. next Friday, I believe. I'm trying to wear binder when doing anything but it is really just too darned hot. Hope he will let me give that up except for strenuous activities and will let me start doing a little more than walking. Hoping to be able to walk in pool in the very near future and may do it regardless. I can see light at the end of the tunnel.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i would take that other pill every six hours too - start it three hours after the paracetamol so that you are constantly having pain meds in system. --- sam



darowil said:


> 6 hourly is correct- paracetamol can only be taken 4 times a day. So while it can be taken after 4 hours 6 hours is best as it spreads it across the day evenly. If sleeping through the night can have the last one just before go to bed though.
> It is the other med that she can very the amount of and frequency.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

so you see them often? --- sam



Swedenme said:


> The 3 small clouds I saw to my right were moving from left to right as if dancing , they have a bit of a glow to them something to do with the light and atmosphere I can quite understand how people who don't know what they are seeing can think they are seeing something else


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

And my father in law was laid out here in what is now our living room.


sassafras123 said:


> Jeanette, yes the deceased were laid out in coffins in the parlor. My dear grandfather and dear sister were laid out at my grandmother's.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

WOW -- that sounds impressive. you should be very proud. will you be close enough to visit when she is in chicago at braille camp. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> We'll be there for 3 days to see DD get her 2017 Vision Teacher of the Year Award and some of the conference. She has Braille camp here in Chicago next week.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well a little downside of DD's Amsterdam excursion. The one in the group that booked the airbnb was scammed and they have had to search out a hostel for a place to stay this evening. They received a refund and discount but still had the stress of finding lodging. I'm just crossing my fingers, eyes, toes, etc and sending up prayers it is a decent and safe place now. I haven't heard from her since she texted me what has happened.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> so you see them often? --- sam


I've seen them a few times , had to do a search on the computer the first time I saw them you can imagine what came up when I tried to describe what I was seeing , thought the men in white coats would come and collect me ????
Then when I was at the planetarium and observatory at Castle Eden I asked them and they told me exactly what I was seeing phew???? no padded room for me yet


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

no doubt - i think the first dentist is known to be doing sloppy work. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Me, too. When I answered his question about why I was leaving the previous practice and I told him about the referral out the oral surgeon who botched the extraction, his comment was "we don't refer to that office." He quickly followed that didn't mean anything negative except that I wouldn't have to correct a referral to that office. But, I wonder if there were other nuances to that comment.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

buy yarn. --- sam



Marianne818 said:


> I think I am finally caught up, really not advisable to miss a day, get too far behind!
> 
> Julie I hope all is worked out for you before the weekend starts, here it would take an act of congress for a response on weekend!
> 
> C is out front mowing, I have been told to forget doing anything today. I had a bit of a rough time yesterday, I just don't do confrontations very well. But I knew I was in the right in this case. Seems as though a clinic claims that I owed them just a bit more than a thousand dollars, that this happened nine years ago and I have receipts where the bill was paid in full. DS ended the situation with the clinic dismissing the charges, but the collection group still wanted the payment. Finally DS got his attorney to step in, now I will be receiving a check for harassment and a few other issues.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> Good morning everyone. Well what a nasty weather night flooding in various parts of the city very likely. I'm humbled by all the lovely comments re helping Julie.
> I'm only too happy to help a good friend when she needs it, and last night she needed it. Getting the pain controlled and kept away is, as mentioned, very important. It was quite a scary night, weather wise and being in pain and alone amplified things for Julie.


I'm really surprised that the hospital would let Julie go home without having someone there full time for a few days at least. Thank goodness you are available to help her.

I hope the weather has improved by now.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> can you take them more often - the trick is to get on top of the pain - if you can take them more often do so. i would also take one at bedtime - it will help you get up with less pain - might help you sleep longer.
> --- sam


I agree with you. I was always told to take the pain killers before the pain really kicked in.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> i guess i started out left handed - my mother said there is not going to be a lefty in this house and there wasn't! she tied my left hand and arm down so the only hand and arm i had was my right arm. kind of bothers me yet today. --- sam


So are you using your right arm completely, or alternate?


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, love Van Gogh painting. Hope Hannah can reserve ticket for Anne Frank home.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Yes, Kenny and Greg showed up.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, when we went on train we would just book room from hostel, bnb board in train stations all across Europe. Never had a problem.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thanks for the info Daralene. I just sent her a text telling her. She hopes to go to the Anne Frank house. According to a site Jeanette sent me the line is very long to get in but she hopes to be able to make advance entrance tickets to avoid it however they are limited too. Crossing fingers she does get in.


We stood in line for an hour and a half to get in to the Anne Frank House, but it was well worth it.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Me too, I always thought that sounded like a wonderful trip(night train to Calais).
> I'd also love to take the Orient Express minus the murder. :sm02:


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I'm back on page 68. Computer decided it didn't want to work and it has been a very busy day.
> 
> Mom died today. We all knew it would happen eventually but no one was prepared for it to be today.
> 
> ...


Condolences on the loss of your Mom. It's difficult even when it is expected. Your Dad was telling you that your Mom arrived safely.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> We rented our house in Ireland through Air B and B and a lovely flat in Battersea as well. I know sister and niece stayed in several of the hostels. It will be a great experience. Must say, the girls had their eyes opened in the red light district of Amsterdam! All those nice ladies sitting in the windows....


My great niece works as a guide for a travel agency and she uses airB&B all the time.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I will let her know you said that. I know she really wants to see it.


KateB said:


> We stood in line for an hour and a half to get in to the Anne Frank House, but it was well worth it.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Getting the dentist involved may help expedite some action. Good Luck.


Thanks but I'm thinking that they hope I'll go away. I'd be happy to look for another dentist but can't now because of the new denture. I'd have to pay a new dentist for any adjustments.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

More pictures from our vacation.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Just want to take the time to say that I really appreciate all the suggestions & tips folks here have posted about Amsterdam. I have just got another text and the Anne Frank House is already sold out for the weekend so Hannah is disappointed. She still is having a grand time though.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Even as young teens the girls noticed the difference in the younger and older ladies. Rode hard and put up wet comes to mind.


I haven't heard that expression in a long time :sm09:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> There will be no funeral. She is being cremated. We will have no memorial either. Brother is going to have a small gathering at his house for his friends who knew Mom and Dad.... but we won't attend.
> 
> It may sound disrespectful to many, but we will be going to a Chicago Cubs baseball game in late Sept. or early Oct. Ashes of Mom and Dad will be mixed, since he just wanted to be with her, and we will be smuggling them in and scattering them about Wrigley Field on the sly. Mom truly loved her Cubs and made my DH promise to do this for her. It will probably just be the 5 of us siblings and spouses. Maybe a couple of the grandchildren that live in WI. DH and I think we have enough friends to pay our bail if we are arrested. My siblings can fend for themselves! (Mom was Catholic but forced to leave church when she married Dad outside the church. She attended church with him in later years but never joined another denomination and I know she would not have wanted a service other than Catholic so we won't have one. I will probably have a Mass said for her.)
> 
> ...


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Happy Birthday Jeanette!


Happy Birthday, Jeanette.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Pictures from our vacation.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Well I don't let C do the weeding, she cannot tell a weed from a flower! Last year she wanted to surprise me after a long difficult time with mom, I went out back per her request I looked over the railing and she had "weeded" the garden. Of course she pulled up the hostas the peonies and she explained how difficult it was to get all the roots along with the tall grass things. My beautiful day Lillies were all in a big bag of weeds that were picked up by the garbage truck about an hour before. Trust me she won't even think about pulling anything without checking with me first!
> 
> I am bookmarking this so I can refer to it when I am closer to finishing the quilt I may be brave and do the quilting myself, lol!


 :sm06:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I was lucky that no one forced me to do things righty, but for one teacher who tried and got set straight rather quickly because writing with that hand just wasn't going to happen! I do bowl, bat, cast a fishing rod, and use scissors right handed, I think because it's what I saw when watching others and lefty scissors didn't exist so had no other way to do it as a kid. I have the ambidextrous spring type that work with either hand now and can cut with both hands but I tend to use my right. I still use both hands for a lot of stuff but some things are strictly right or left (writing, eating, and brushing teeth must be done with the left!).


I can write and eat left, but brushing my teeth doesn't work quite as well, though I can do it.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> When the frogs vanish, it shows trouble in the environment... It's good you see/hear them. All I hear is traffic around here. :sm25:


I noticed that we have fewer frogs and toads than normal. I haven't seen a toad in ages and the only time I saw frogs is when we had the fish pond and there weren't that many, only 2 or 3.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Stand with her and point to the weeds! :sm23:
> 
> You can do the quilt. Just go bit by bit. I believe in you! :sm02:


Ditto!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Sam, I am a lefty, my grandmother took me to school "first grade " and threatened my teacher if she ever took a stick to my left hand again. I had been "caught " using my left hand first to color a page she just used a ruler, told me that children who used their left hand are backwards and she had no time for such nonsense. Second time same day she had a stick of wood and that time she left welts. I changed teachers after that, had the sweetest woman that had been disciplined the same way, she was a friend until her death we were pen pals. And she always corrected the slants of my letters, lol, a friend for life. She passed away at age 99, her funeral filled the sanctuary. Ms Avery as truly an angel.


What a wonderful woman!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pacer said:


> More pictures from our vacation.


Interesting photos.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well a little downside of DD's Amsterdam excursion. The one in the group that booked the airbnb was scammed and they have had to search out a hostel for a place to stay this evening. They received a refund and discount but still had the stress of finding lodging. I'm just crossing my fingers, eyes, toes, etc and sending up prayers it is a decent and safe place now. I haven't heard from her since she texted me what has happened.


Who ever scammed them is a dirty rotten scoundrel , I hope it hasnt put them off and they find somewhere decent to stay


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pacer said:


> Pictures from our vacation.


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL! It comes and it goes. :sm09: Right now, I have none.


I don't have any either. Working with a migraine. Been to Aldi and local grocery called the farm market. They have a 1 day seafood event. 4oz lobster tails 5.99/# jumbo sea scallops 15.99/#. And M needed stuff for lunch salads for the weekend. Got it all in the house. Need to split the frozen stuff and get it downstairs. The rest can sit here a bit.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> I think I am finally caught up, really not advisable to miss a day, get too far behind!
> 
> Julie I hope all is worked out for you before the weekend starts, here it would take an act of congress for a response on weekend!
> 
> C is out front mowing, I have been told to forget doing anything today. I had a bit of a rough time yesterday, I just don't do confrontations very well. But I knew I was in the right in this case. Seems as though a clinic claims that I owed them just a bit more than a thousand dollars, that this happened nine years ago and I have receipts where the bill was paid in full. DS ended the situation with the clinic dismissing the charges, but the collection group still wanted the payment. Finally DS got his attorney to step in, now I will be receiving a check for harassment and a few other issues.


So sorry that you had to have the confrontation, but glad you are getting compensation.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Good for you. Collection agencies can be the worst!


They sure can be. Hospital was my worst. 1991 was my first thyroid surgery. On/gyn tied my tubes and checked for endometriosis at the same time. Insurance approved it as long as they were given an itemized billing. Hospital was informed. Well they didn't. I kept calling and taking notes every time I got a bill from the hospital. Each time I was assured it was taken care of. I was on a first name basis with BCBS. Always talked to the same man! Then I got a call from a collection agency. I told them exactly why the hospital had not been paid, 9 months after the surgery. They told me not to worry about it. It would not go against our credit and they would not be calling me again! I walked into the hospital account office with the 4 year old and told them that if it wasn't fixed by the time my 2nd grader got out of school, I would be back and sit there with 2 kids until it was. I was out of there in 15 minutes with the itemized statement faxed to the insurance and confirmed that they had gotten it. I was pissed and they knew it! I was very polite though. I might not be today. I have learned to get my point across a whole lot sooner than I did back then! Much easier and quicker to blow my top now days!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> i'm so sorry jynx - one is never prepared for a death in the family. hugs zooming your way. have a great time on sunday - it will be a good time for remembrance. and from my point of view you left no one down. i remember the days when your mother lived close to you - you almost put you and gerry in the grave trying to make her happy. don't you ever worry - you done good girl! --- sam


What Sam said!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:



> Well a little downside of DD's Amsterdam excursion. The one in the group that booked the airbnb was scammed and they have had to search out a hostel for a place to stay this evening. They received a refund and discount but still had the stress of finding lodging. I'm just crossing my fingers, eyes, toes, etc and sending up prayers it is a decent and safe place now. I haven't heard from her since she texted me what has happened.


Praying for their safety and finding good lodging.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Yes, Kenny and Greg showed up.


Yay!!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

budasha said:


> I noticed that we have fewer frogs and toads than normal. I haven't seen a toad in ages and the only time I saw frogs is when we had the fish pond and there weren't that many, only 2 or 3.


We were listening to the bull frogs last weekend!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

KateB said:


> Many happy returns Jeanette! (Rookie)


Thanks, Kate. I love the yarn.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm noT going to get caught up with you chatty people.
> We are having a good time but very long days.
> 
> Jynx' my condolences on the loss of your mom but at least she had a good long life.
> ...


Thank you and hope your trip is going great.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

More pictures from today. We visited the University of Nebraska today which is the college my DH attended. It is not letting me post pictures right now so I will try later.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

thewren said:


> WOW -- that sounds impressive. you should be very proud. will you be close enough to visit when she is in chicago at braille camp. --- sam


I'd normally be helping her as she runs the camp, but DH and I are going to head to Door County after being at DS's next weekend. We'll bebin WI anyway so decided to take some time for ourselves. DH will fish and I will crochet or knit in the boat.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

budasha said:


> Happy Birthday, Jeanette.


Thank you very much.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well a little downside of DD's Amsterdam excursion. The one in the group that booked the airbnb was scammed and they have had to search out a hostel for a place to stay this evening. They received a refund and discount but still had the stress of finding lodging. I'm just crossing my fingers, eyes, toes, etc and sending up prayers it is a decent and safe place now. I haven't heard from her since she texted me what has happened.


Ugh. How lousy of the scammer! I'm glad they got a refund, though, and hope it's not too much of a hassle to find another place.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> We were listening to the bull frogs last weekend!


I love that sound...one of the greatest things about being at my parents' house in summer is lying in bed at night listening to them "sing."


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh dear, that's got to be most annoying and inconvenient.


I remain unconvinced that three showers in the week, is really adequate, but at least they are doing the stockings daily.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Jynx, so sorry for the loss of your mother. You are doing exactly what she would have wished and she is proud of you for so doing. Glad for the cardinal affirmation.
> 
> Happy Birthday Jeanette. have a wonderful day.
> 
> ...


Yes, fully a week now. At this point last week I was probably still regaining sensation in my lower half. I am thinking seriously of fetching Ringo, I miss the little fellow so much. have not been feeling either remarkable, nor very capable. Although I am onto the last lap with a load of towels.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That's great!


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> I think I am finally caught up, really not advisable to miss a day, get too far behind!
> 
> Julie I hope all is worked out for you before the weekend starts, here it would take an act of congress for a response on weekend!
> 
> C is out front mowing, I have been told to forget doing anything today. I had a bit of a rough time yesterday, I just don't do confrontations very well. But I knew I was in the right in this case. Seems as though a clinic claims that I owed them just a bit more than a thousand dollars, that this happened nine years ago and I have receipts where the bill was paid in full. DS ended the situation with the clinic dismissing the charges, but the collection group still wanted the payment. Finally DS got his attorney to step in, now I will be receiving a check for harassment and a few other issues.


Much the same here- I am supposed to be going to the doctor this morning, but I feel more like collecting Ringo- I know that would really boost my spirits. I may try to stretch it to Monday for the doctor.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Yes, fully a week now. At this point last week I was probably still regaining sensation in my lower half. I am thinking seriously of fetching Ringo, I miss the little fellow so much. have not been feeling either remarkable, nor very capable. Although I am onto the last lap with a load of towels.


I am sure he misses you, too, but you do want to make sure you can handle him well when he comes home. We don't want either of you having a bad time.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i throw a ball left handed. i can do some things with both arms but mainly i am right handed. --- sam



budasha said:


> So are you using your right arm completely, or alternate?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm noT going to get caught up with you chatty people.
> We are having a good time but very long days.
> 
> Jynx' my condolences on the loss of your mom but at least she had a good long life.
> ...


 :sm24: Thanks Bonnie- glad it is proving to be a good trip!


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Much the same here- I am supposed to be going to the doctor this morning, but I feel more like collecting Ringo- I know that would really boost my spirits. I may try to stretch it to Monday for the doctor.


I think you should fetch Ringo. He is a very smart, intuitive dog and friend and I believe he will sense your incapacitation and treat you gently. I know your spirits would do much better and good spirits have been proven scientifically to improve healing.

Goofed up my knitting so went to the LYS where Laura straightened it out for me. Wonderful! I did not relish tinking back 3 rounds. Checked on Molly on the way home She was still on the table just having the incision closed, but the vet thought it was just a really large, benign, lipoma. I am to pick her up, if she is stable and responsive enough, at 1600. Julie, I know what you mean about a lonesome, too quiet house. This is how my place feels with Molly away. Once again, I say, go get Ringo. He will be as happy to see you as you are to see him.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

when you have a hole in one's pant's pocket most anything can fall out. --- sam



budasha said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> > There will be no funeral. She is being cremated. We will have no memorial either. Brother is going to have a small gathering at his house for his friends who knew Mom and Dad.... but we won't attend.
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I am sure he misses you, too, but you do want to make sure you can handle him well when he comes home. We don't want either of you having a bad time.


I reckon I can do it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> I think you should fetch Ringo. He is a very smart, intuitive dog and friend and I believe he will sense your incapacitation and treat you gently. I know your spirits would do much better and good spirits have been proven scientifically to improve healing.
> 
> Goofed up my knitting so went to the LYS where Laura straightened it out for me. Wonderful! I did not relish tinking back 3 rounds. Checked on Molly on the way home She was still on the table just having the incision closed, but the vet thought it was just a really large, benign, lipoma. I am to pick her up, if she is stable and responsive enough, at 1600. Julie, I know what you mean about a lonesome too quiet house. This is how my place feels with Molly away. Once again, I say, go get Ringo. He will be as happy to see you as you are to see him.


I know I will feel so much happier with him here- I have the cell phone # for the man who helped me home from the hospital. The other factor that has definitely not helped my state of mind is the 3rd was 23 years from Mwyffanwy's death. Ringo is such a comfort when I am sad.
Glad your LYS lady is so helpful, and that Molly seems to have the better diagnosis.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I am sure he misses you, too, but you do want to make sure you can handle him well when he comes home. We don't want either of you having a bad time.


He's a very responsible citizen, Sorlenna, his role in life is to look out for me.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that sounds like just what you need. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> I'd normally be helping her as she runs the camp, but DH and I are going to head to Door County after being at DS's next weekend. We'll bebin WI anyway so decided to take some time for ourselves. DH will fish and I will crochet or knit in the boat.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think you should go get him. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> He's a very responsible citizen, Sorlenna, his role in life is to look out for me.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I know I will feel so much happier with him here- I have the cell phone # for the man who helped me home from the hospital. The other factor that has definitely not helped my state of mind is the 3rd was 23 years from Mwyffanwy's death. Ringo is such a comfort when I am sad.
> Glad your LYS lady is so helpful, and that Molly seems to have the better diagnosis.


So sorry julie , having an operation any time is bad enough but to have it when you are already feeling sad and low must be doubly hard on you and missing your little companion too. You need Ringo go get him , that is what I would do , just having someone else there makes you not feel so alone . I think he will be on his best behaviour , dogs can sense when they must be gentle


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> i think you should go get him. --- sam


I think so too- I will ring the kennels soon.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> So sorry julie , having an operation any time is bad enough but to have it when you are already feeling sad and low must be doubly hard on you and missing your little companion too. You need Ringo go get him , that is what I would do , just having someone else there makes you not feel so alone . I think he will be on his best behaviour , dogs can sense when they must be gentle


I think it will really help how I am feeling to have him with me. He knows when I am feeling sad, it is quite funny sometimes when I am on the phone, he comes along and demands attention, as If to say, Mummy I can talk too. I talk to him in quite complex sentences, and he is able to figure out what he needs to do.
Obviously I was well aware of the closeness of the dates, but no way was I turning down treatment when I have been waiting so long.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I think it will really help how I am feeling to have him with me. He knows when I am feeling sad, it is quite funny sometimes when I am on the phone, he comes along and demands attention, as If to say, Mummy I can talk too. I talk to him in quite complex sentences, and he is able to figure out what he needs to do.
> Obviously I was well aware of the closeness of the dates, but no way was I turning down treatment when I have been waiting so long.


I am sorry that the dates were so close, but so glad you chose to go ahead with the surgery. There is only one way to go, and that is healing and up with your life. There have been some studies that show that a dog can understand and comprehend about 245-350 or more words. I find that Molly can respond whether I speak German or English to her, so whether it is just the tone of my voice or whether she really understands, I don't know. When we are ready to go for a walk, I ask, "OK, which park do you wish to go to?" She will go to the end of the driveway and decide to turn whether to the North or South park. If I tell her, "we are going to the North park today", she automatically turns that direction. Does she understand, I don't know, but her behavior seems to show that she does. 
I really think that if you tell Ringo," now be careful", he will do so.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> More pictures from today. We visited the University of Nebraska today which is the college my DH attended. It is not letting me post pictures right now so I will try later.


I have been enjoying the ones you posted earlier.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I love that sound...one of the greatest things about being at my parents' house in summer is lying in bed at night listening to them "sing."


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> when you have a hole in one's pant's pocket most anything can fall out. --- sam


Very true!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

here we go folks. --- sam

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-481044-1.html#11045502


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I reckon I can do it.


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> I am sorry that the dates were so close, but so glad you chose to go ahead with the surgery. There is only one way to go, and that is healing and up with your life. There have been some studies that show that a dog can understand and comprehend about 245-350 or more words. I find that Molly can respond whether I speak German or English to her, so whether it is just the tone of my voice or whether she really understands, I don't know. When we are ready to go for a walk, I ask, "OK, which park do you wish to go to?" She will go to the end of the driveway and decide to turn whether to the North or South park. If I tell her, "we are going to the North park today", she automatically turns that direction. Does she understand, I don't know, but her behavior seems to show that she does.
> I really think that if you tell Ringo," now be careful", he will do so.


The prospect of being mobile again is so wonderful, Won't be today- it's wet again- waiting to hear from Driving Miss Daisy.
I use both Samoan and English with Ringo- I am sure intonation is part of it.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> There will be no funeral. She is being cremated. We will have no memorial either. Brother is going to have a small gathering at his house for his friends who knew Mom and Dad.... but we won't attend.
> 
> It may sound disrespectful to many, but we will be going to a Chicago Cubs baseball game in late Sept. or early Oct. Ashes of Mom and Dad will be mixed, since he just wanted to be with her, and we will be smuggling them in and scattering them about Wrigley Field on the sly. Mom truly loved her Cubs and made my DH promise to do this for her. It will probably just be the 5 of us siblings and spouses. Maybe a couple of the grandchildren that live in WI. DH and I think we have enough friends to pay our bail if we are arrested. My siblings can fend for themselves! (Mom was Catholic but forced to leave church when she married Dad outside the church. She attended church with him in later years but never joined another denomination and I know she would not have wanted a service other than Catholic so we won't have one. I will probably have a Mass said for her.)
> 
> Definitely an unorthodox celebration of her life, but one she wanted and would have loved. All 3 of my brothers played baseball. I rented a catered suite in TX at a minor league stadium she loved and we had a huge family gathering there for her 94th birthday. It will mean more to all of us to honor her wishes.


Doesn't sound disrespectful at all, sounds like a lovely way to celebrate her life. It would definitely be disrespectful to go against her wishes. I don't want anything traditional either, I've told everyone I want my ashes released in a strong wind in the trees of a grand forest, I want to mix with the wind and become a part of everything. 
There's a lot to be said for unorthodox. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Well, 4 AM and I can't put off going to bed any longer. Don't expect to get much sleeping done but have to be up early to take care in for air conditioning service and then home to fill out paperwork for a job I am going to be doing for DD"s company as a part-time contract employee. Had planned to cut a bunch of material today so guess I will do that since I won't have a car.
> 
> Home Health did release me at my request today and I did take a short real bath with Vaseline barrier are new and delicate skin. Will pick up some Aquafor to aide in healing and quit putting a dressing on but do still have to follow up with Dr. next Friday, I believe. I'm trying to wear binder when doing anything but it is really just too darned hot. Hope he will let me give that up except for strenuous activities and will let me start doing a little more than walking. Hoping to be able to walk in pool in the very near future and may do it regardless. I can see light at the end of the tunnel.


Well, congratulations on the part time contract work, and hopefully it won't become full time like Jeanettes. lol
I sure hope he says you can get in the pool, that would be lovely.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> It sounds like I won't be able to stop once I start taking it. I'm already taking one I can't stop without weaning. This new one is worse. First warning is for drowsiness and not to drive with it until you know how it effects you. Next is suicidel thoughts/tendencies. Anxiety ect. I have enough anxiety! Don't need a pill that will make it worse. Will talk to the Dr next week.


Added anxiety is not a good thing, hopefully he can give you something else.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just got a text from her and she is there now. Sent me a picture of Van Gogh.


Oh how cool!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Happy birthday Jeannette, July it seems is a good month for we tea party folks.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I've just checked with Healthline, and as I suspected I do need to get to a doctor. Putting the stockings on can dislocate the hip.


Has something happened to the hip?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I remain unconvinced that three showers in the week, is really adequate, but at least they are doing the stockings daily.


3 showers a week is all you get here- and has been for decades so not a new thing.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Fan said:


> Happy birthday Jeannette, July it seems is a good month for we tea party folks.


It is a very busy birthday month. Thanks for thinking of me.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Has something happened to the hip?


No, not to the hip- just the on-going problems of the swelling.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> 3 showers a week is all you get here- and has been for decades so not a new thing.


Oh well, I must stop grumbling!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Its not disrespectful at all I think it sounds perfect . Its what your mom wanted and that's what counts.


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Well I don't let C do the weeding, she cannot tell a weed from a flower! Last year she wanted to surprise me after a long difficult time with mom, I went out back per her request I looked over the railing and she had "weeded" the garden. Of course she pulled up the hostas the peonies and she explained how difficult it was to get all the roots along with the tall grass things. My beautiful day Lillies were all in a big bag of weeds that were picked up by the garbage truck about an hour before. Trust me she won't even think about pulling anything without checking with me first!
> 
> I am bookmarking this so I can refer to it when I am closer to finishing the quilt I may be brave and do the quilting myself, lol!


Oh no!!!!!
Poor C, I bet she felt horrible. 
I was reading that to David and he about had a heart attack at the thought.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Me, too. When I answered his question about why I was leaving the previous practice and I told him about the referral out the oral surgeon who botched the extraction, his comment was "we don't refer to that office." He quickly followed that didn't mean anything negative except that I wouldn't have to correct a referral to that office. But, I wonder if there were other nuances to that comment.


Probably has either had issues or other clients that had issues, I'd bet.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> I think I am finally caught up, really not advisable to miss a day, get too far behind!
> 
> Julie I hope all is worked out for you before the weekend starts, here it would take an act of congress for a response on weekend!
> 
> C is out front mowing, I have been told to forget doing anything today. I had a bit of a rough time yesterday, I just don't do confrontations very well. But I knew I was in the right in this case. Seems as though a clinic claims that I owed them just a bit more than a thousand dollars, that this happened nine years ago and I have receipts where the bill was paid in full. DS ended the situation with the clinic dismissing the charges, but the collection group still wanted the payment. Finally DS got his attorney to step in, now I will be receiving a check for harassment and a few other issues.


It's great that your DS was able to get involved and even got his attorney to step in and get it taken care of. Great that you'll get a settlement, that's never a bad thing, when you've been treated badly.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I'm glad it got resolved. I don't do confrontations either unless I have to. I had the same issue with my car (totaled in a wreck, not my fault, and the balance paid off by the other driver's insurance, but I had a collection agency calling me for months saying I still owed some). The wreck was years ago but just finally a few months ago I noticed the "debt" had cleared off my credit record. It makes you wonder what the heck the records really say sometimes (they also had me down as having a name I'd never even heard of, much less used). You have to keep on top of these things--good you have the receipts!


I had an agency call me about an old debt and I had the paperwork showing it had been paid in full to a different agency 3 years before, they were wonderful, cleared it all and told me that they would make sure I never heard about it again, I did have to email them the paperwork, but that's all it took. 
I also had a name on my credit that I'd never used, it didn't have anything negative linked to it, or positive either for that matter, I think it was a typo that some one had made as it was harper instead of baker, but still.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> i think that train actually went to Paris from Calais and from there headed to east. i want to go to the very end. these were steam driven trains and didn't go quite as fast as AmTrac. what a wonderful trip that must have been. --- sam


I agree, it'd still be fun, not as scenic though, speeding through at warp 9.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> ????????????I thought that was a Saskatchewan saying ????????


Nope! Lol, Marla said that today after shopping, my mom used to say it all the time.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well a little downside of DD's Amsterdam excursion. The one in the group that booked the airbnb was scammed and they have had to search out a hostel for a place to stay this evening. They received a refund and discount but still had the stress of finding lodging. I'm just crossing my fingers, eyes, toes, etc and sending up prayers it is a decent and safe place now. I haven't heard from her since she texted me what has happened.


Oh no! I'm sure glad though that they received a refund and discount, but the discount only helps if there is another B&B that has rooms. I hope that I read further on that they've had success.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Yes, Kenny and Greg showed up.


Yay!! I hope that the injured one has recovered fully.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> More pictures from our vacation.


Lovely photo's Mary. 
'83 was a great year I graduated high school the same year. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just want to take the time to say that I really appreciate all the suggestions & tips folks here have posted about Amsterdam. I have just got another text and the Anne Frank House is already sold out for the weekend so Hannah is disappointed. She still is having a grand time though.


Too bad about the Ann Frank house, but great that they are still having a great time. Have they found a place?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I don't have any either. Working with a migraine. Been to Aldi and local grocery called the farm market. They have a 1 day seafood event. 4oz lobster tails 5.99/# jumbo sea scallops 15.99/#. And M needed stuff for lunch salads for the weekend. Got it all in the house. Need to split the frozen stuff and get it downstairs. The rest can sit here a bit.


I did manage to get the shopping done, mostly, and got to yoga. 
That's a great sale. :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I've just checked with Healthline, and as I suspected I do need to get to a doctor. Putting the stockings on can dislocate the hip.


I will read on and find out how things are now.....


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> Well I don't let C do the weeding, she cannot tell a weed from a flower! Last year she wanted to surprise me after a long difficult time with mom, I went out back per her request I looked over the railing and she had "weeded" the garden. Of course she pulled up the hostas the peonies and she explained how difficult it was to get all the roots along with the tall grass things. My beautiful day Lillies were all in a big bag of weeds that were picked up by the garbage truck about an hour before. Trust me she won't even think about pulling anything without checking with me first!
> 
> I am bookmarking this so I can refer to it when I am closer to finishing the quilt I may be brave and do the quilting myself, lol!


 :sm06: Oh golly! I agree best not let her work in your garden again. LOL


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> Sam, I am a lefty, my grandmother took me to school "first grade " and threatened my teacher if she ever took a stick to my left hand again. I had been "caught " using my left hand first to color a page she just used a ruler, told me that children who used their left hand are backwards and she had no time for such nonsense. Second time same day she had a stick of wood and that time she left welts. I changed teachers after that, had the sweetest woman that had been disciplined the same way, she was a friend until her death we were pen pals. And she always corrected the slants of my letters, lol, a friend for life. She passed away at age 99, her funeral filled the sanctuary. Ms Avery as truly an angel.


She sounds like a lovely teacher. Thank goodness you changed classes. My mum also had to go to the school to speak to my first teacher to tell her to not try and force me to use my right hand. I didnt have any other problems after that. In high school though in needlework class was a disaster with the teacher struggling to help me learn stitches as I am left handed... but we managed sort of. LOL. I still hate sewing.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> I think I am finally caught up, really not advisable to miss a day, get too far behind!
> 
> Julie I hope all is worked out for you before the weekend starts, here it would take an act of congress for a response on weekend!
> 
> C is out front mowing, I have been told to forget doing anything today. I had a bit of a rough time yesterday, I just don't do confrontations very well. But I knew I was in the right in this case. Seems as though a clinic claims that I owed them just a bit more than a thousand dollars, that this happened nine years ago and I have receipts where the bill was paid in full. DS ended the situation with the clinic dismissing the charges, but the collection group still wanted the payment. Finally DS got his attorney to step in, now I will be receiving a check for harassment and a few other issues.


Good for you and your son! :sm24: How awful of them to harras you like that and they were in the wrong as well.!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Added anxiety is not a good thing, hopefully he can give you something else.


At this point, I really don't want anything for it. I don't shake all the time, or even once a week. Maybe 2-3 times a month. If that. I will have to start logging it. I'll call one day next week after I think about it some more. Right now it's enough to know what it is. It comes and goes. I will also ask about massage and acupuncture in place of medicine.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Oh well, I must stop grumbling!


It would be nice to have a shower each day if that is what you are used to, but we learned when we were in the RV with limited water supply, that a sponge bath feels almost as good. If you can manage that, even if it's only a little bit at a time on the off days, you will feel better. Are they having you use ice to reduce the swelling?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I remain unconvinced that three showers in the week, is really adequate, but at least they are doing the stockings daily.


I am pretty sure that 3 times a week is the maximum that you would get here with help in the home also.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I did manage to get the shopping done, mostly, and got to yoga.
> That's a great sale. :sm24:


Glad you got the shopping done. And to yoga. Wish you were here to work the knots out of my neck and teach me some stretches to keep them out. I finally used some Volteran on my shoulders and that helped. Still a bit of headache left, but had a wonderful evening with friends. Now home, M's lunch ready for work tomorrow, in pjs relaxing for a bit before bed.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> It would be nice to have a shower each day if that is what you are used to, but we learned when we were in the RV with limited water supply, that a sponge bath feels almost as good. If you can manage that, even if it's only a little bit at a time on the off days, you will feel better. Are they having you use ice to reduce the swelling?


Problems around the swelling- reaching is restricted.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I am pretty sure that 3 times a week is the maximum that you would get here with help in the home also.


That was what Margaret said too.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Glad you got the shopping done. And to yoga. Wish you were here to work the knots out of my neck and teach me some stretches to keep them out. I finally used some Volteran on my shoulders and that helped. Still a bit of headache left, but had a wonderful evening with friends. Now home, M's lunch ready for work tomorrow, in pjs relaxing for a bit before bed.


If I were close enough, I certainly would. 
I'll think of some stretches and message you, probably tomorrow or Sunday though. 
It's nice to have some good time with friends, I'll be so glad to see my neighbor tomorrow, they fly in about 1am, then a 3+hour drive home. I told her that if the middle daughter (the oldest stayed here) falls asleep on the drive from the Denver Airport, to call me and I'll talk her through it, I really don't want her falling asleep. 
I miss having her to visit and chat with.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Problems around the swelling- reaching is restricted.


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> If I were close enough, I certainly would.
> I'll think of some stretches and message you, probably tomorrow or Sunday though.
> It's nice to have some good time with friends, I'll be so glad to see my neighbor tomorrow, they fly in about 1am, then a 3+hour drive home. I told her that if the middle daughter (the oldest stayed here) falls asleep on the drive from the Denver Airport, to call me and I'll talk her through it, I really don't want her falling asleep.
> I miss having her to visit and chat with.


Thanks! I appreciate it when ever you get to it.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> We were listening to the bull frogs last weekend!


I love to hear them croaking.


----------

